# Question Time tonight



## treelover (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone see it?, from Barking, bit fiery, not at first with such a right wing panel, but then a homeless guy was getting very angry and pretty unpleasant about immigration and "how as an indigenous local he is being unfairly treated", we didn't get to hear his final words and he walked out and was shouted down by the liberal audience, which considering the BNP have had numerous council seats in the area didn't seem completely representative. What was surprising was that Rachel Reeves, usually just a robot , went off message and got quite angry with the audience, saying, "they shouldn't have shouted him down" and they won't change people's opinions by doing so, and that ultimately people would concur with him on something's.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 6, 2014)

Got shouted down by the multi-ethnic audience who were angered by his 'immigrants get given everything on a plate' bollocks, you mean.


----------



## treelover (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not defending his comments.


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2014)

Saw it. Reeves was correct.


----------



## treelover (Mar 7, 2014)

> The visceral anxiety and insecurity felt by many of the working classes has been intensified by the erosion of a huge tranche of rights and obligations - the social contract between employer and employees has been ripped up while the horrible feeling that you are disposable, unimportant, a mere cog in a vast machine, creates its own vicious anomie and the finger pointing at immigrants is the ideal solution for the politics of misdirection currently pumped out by power. It is just not good enough to criticise people's very real concerns - those who feel they are threatened by immigration. They are not bigots but are frightened......a class divided amongst itself is rendered ineffective so surely we desperately need more cohesion predicated on class interests rather than an analysis based on race, nationality and 'entitlements' (the most odious defamation of scroungers).




not according to Golden

campulna posted this on the other thread, hope he or she doesn't mind me reposting it here.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 7, 2014)

I still feel a bit grubby now.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 7, 2014)

So no questions about poverty in Britain, just endless bollocks about Russia and the BBC's favourite topic to provoke: immigration?


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> So no questions about poverty in Britain, just enters bollocks about Russia and the BBC's favourite topic to provoke: immigration?


 Yeah, the bollocks most people in the Barking audience wanted to talk about. BBC bastards.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 7, 2014)

treelover said:


> Anyone see it?, from Barking, bit fiery, not at first with such a right wing panel, but then a homeless guy was getting very angry and pretty unpleasant about immigration and "how as an indigenous local he is being unfairly treated", we didn't get to hear his final words and he walked out and was shouted down by the liberal audience, which considering the BNP have had numerous council seats in the area didn't seem completely representative. What was surprising was that Rachel Reeves, usually just a robot , went off message and got quite angry with the audience, saying, "they shouldn't have shouted him down" and they won't change people's opinions by doing so, and that ultimately people would concur with him on something's.


Are you sure every single one of them was 'liberal'? That 'homeless' bloke's spiel (we only have his word that he's homeless) was straight out of the BNP handbook of stock phrases.

British jobs for British wurkahs!


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Are you sure every single one of them was 'liberal'? That 'homeless' bloke's spiel (we only have his word that he's homeless) was straight out of the BNP handbook of stock phrases.
> 
> British jobs for British wurkahs!


 
Or maybe he was a fan of Gordon Brown?


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Or maybe he was a fan of Gordon Brown?



Before it quickly went in the bin, I noticed the latest copy of Useless Seven Days A Week's _Arena_ mentions Miliband's bullshit on cheap foreign agency labour (bullshit in that Labour won't combat the attacks and increased exploitation of unskilled/low-skilled workers both UK-born or migrant while dressing up the same old divide and rule as fake concern for plebs like me).

And I know that I never went to university but I can spell *workers* correctly.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 7, 2014)

Have any of you urbs ever been in the audience?
I was once when it was from Grimsby some years back, I remember Lembit Opik, Margaret Hodge and George Galloway on the panel.
Three hours of my life I won't get back, at that time they recorded it and it finishes half an hour before it goes out.
If they didn't like it or something naughty got said they'd record another version that would go out ten minutes in front of what the audience were saying.
Have they changed this? I have only watched it a couple of times since, I was and am not surprised it is all just smoke and mirrors.
I was sat at the very back looking into the roof for most of the time, you were not allowed to move once filming had started.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Have any of you urbs ever been in the audience?
> I was once when it was from Grimsby some years back, I remember Lembit Opik, Margaret Hodge and George Galloway on the panel.
> Three hours of my life I won't get back, at that time they recorded it and it finishes half an hour before it goes out.
> If they didn't like it or something naughty got said they'd record another version that would go out ten minutes in front of what the audience were saying.
> ...



Bejesus that QT last night was dire..but then they all are. I can't quite understand why I keep finding myself watching the nonsense. I've never been on QT, but I did go to our local "Any Questions" and actually got a mention (@ 35.40) by Dimblebum the Younger! (Question was about fecking royal wedding....and I was the two-armed man)


----------



## Delroy Booth (Mar 7, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Have any of you urbs ever been in the audience?



yeah I was in manchester I gave George Osborne a mouthful. Bit cringey in retrospect but I don't regret it, got chance to give him a hard time and did so.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 7, 2014)

Corax said:


> Saw it. Reeves was correct.



No, she wasn't. She was saying that whether or not you agree with the bloke's views you have to listen to him, because his experiences are still valid. Except the experiences he claimed to have had were of things that simply don't happen. He's apparently experienced immigrants being handed everything they desire on a taxpayer-funded silver platter. He'd have had you believe his home was effectively taken from him and given to immigrants, when I suspect his actual circumstances are rather more complicated than that.

Yes, you have to listen to people. But once you've listened to someone for long enough to be certain that all they have to say are decades old manufactured racist soundbites which have no bearing in reality, then it's OK to stop listening and shout at the cunt until he fucks off back to the festering dumpster that is, frankly, far too good for him.

The bloke likening immigration to a military invasion, I also reckon it's pretty safe to not listen to him.


----------



## maomao (Mar 7, 2014)

Delroy Booth said:


> yeah I was in manchester I gave George Osborne a mouthful. Bit cringey in retrospect but I don't regret it, got change to give him a hard time and did so.


Video?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Mar 7, 2014)

maomao said:


> Video?



Nope, thank god.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 7, 2014)

I couldn't help but wonder if the homeless man left early because he didn't particularly feel like hanging around in a room full of black and asian people after the remarks he'd made. 

Personally when I was homeless I'd never have voluntarily left a nice warm building with comfy seats and some form of entertainment.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 7, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Have any of you urbs ever been in the audience?
> I was once when it was from Grimsby some years back, I remember Lembit Opik, Margaret Hodge and George Galloway on the panel.
> Three hours of my life I won't get back, at that time they recorded it and it finishes half an hour before it goes out.
> If they didn't like it or something naughty got said they'd record another version that would go out ten minutes in front of what the audience were saying.
> ...


This ^^^ 

Sadly, QT is nothing more than entertainment. I almost felt a Debord moment coming on there...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> This ^^^
> 
> Sadly, QT is nothing more than entertainment. I almost felt a Debord moment coming on there...



Indeed.

Bur reading (one of) the Stephen Lawrence threads has just reminded me of a really great comment from the young black guy in last night's QT...(the one who asked the Q about whether or not ethnic minorities can trust the filth)...who said something along the lines of..."*why will we have to wait 21 years to find out that Mark Duggan was shot illegally?"
*


----------



## Dandred (Mar 7, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Are you sure every single one of them was 'liberal'? That 'homeless' bloke's spiel (we only have his word that he's homeless) was straight out of the BNP handbook of stock phrases.
> 
> British jobs for British wurkahs!



Unfortunately quite a lot of people think like that.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 7, 2014)

Those two were probably BNP supporters.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 7, 2014)

The BNP are pretty much fucked in Barking and Dagenham. As for UKIP though....


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 7, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> The bloke likening immigration to a military invasion, I also reckon it's pretty safe to not listen to him.



Isn't people refusing to engage with the views of far right morons generally how the far right ends up in power?


----------



## kenny g (Mar 7, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Isn't people refusing to engage with the views of far right morons generally how the far right ends up in power?



Agree that it is pretty difficult to win people over if you don't listen to them. However, it is a bit of a leap to say that the reason the far right gain power is due to people not listening to them.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not saying it's the reason why, just saying it's often the political context in which it happens.


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2014)

Delroy Booth said:


> yeah I was in manchester I gave George Osborne a mouthful. Bit cringey in retrospect but I don't regret it, got chance to give him a hard time and did so.



What was Osborne at that point (waits for more, ahem, creative answers)? Was he a young backbencher, shadow chancellor or the full blown cunt we know today?

I haven't seen last night's yet, but they do seem to have a disproportionate number of Daily Fail hacks on it. Mad Mel last week, Amanda "immigrant" Platell last night, even Littlejohn once I think.


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> No, she wasn't. She was saying that whether or not you agree with the bloke's views you have to listen to him, because his experiences are still valid. Except the experiences he claimed to have had were of things that simply don't happen. He's apparently experienced immigrants being handed everything they desire on a taxpayer-funded silver platter. He'd have had you believe his home was effectively taken from him and given to immigrants, when I suspect his actual circumstances are rather more complicated than that.
> 
> Yes, you have to listen to people. But once you've listened to someone for long enough to be certain that all they have to say are decades old manufactured racist soundbites which have no bearing in reality, then it's OK to stop listening and shout at the cunt until he fucks off back to the festering dumpster that is, frankly, far too good for him.
> 
> The bloke likening immigration to a military invasion, I also reckon it's pretty safe to not listen to him.


I didn't take that much from what she said tbh. To me it came across as simply saying that if you only hound and jeer at people like him then you'll never change their minds, but just make them become more entrenched in their prejudices.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2014)

We should always be aware of why people say things and the social context of how beliefs come about. This doesn't mean that we need to compromise with them or think they are at all worthwhile. Sometimes ridicule and ostracism are appropriate responses.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Mar 7, 2014)

stavros said:


> What was Osborne at that point (waits for more, ahem, creative answers)? Was he a young backbencher, shadow chancellor or the full blown cunt we know today?
> 
> I haven't seen last night's yet, but they do seem to have a disproportionate number of Daily Fail hacks on it. Mad Mel last week, Amanda "immigrant" Platell last night, even Littlejohn once I think.



He was shadow chancellor. (but still a gobshite, obviously)


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> We should always be aware of why people say things and the social context of how beliefs come about. This doesn't mean that we need to compromise with them or think they are at all worthwhile. Sometimes ridicule and ostracism are appropriate responses.


I agree. I just instinctually didn't think it the best response in this instance. I think probably because it was in the context of something that labels itself as a discussion programme, iyswim.


----------



## treelover (Mar 7, 2014)

stavros said:


> What was Osborne at that point (waits for more, ahem, creative answers)? Was he a young backbencher, shadow chancellor or the full blown cunt we know today?
> 
> I haven't seen last night's yet, but they do seem to have a disproportionate number of Daily Fail hacks on it. Mad Mel last week, Amanda "immigrant" Platell last night, even Littlejohn once I think.




Any Questions had no one from vaguely the centre left on tonight: Caroline Flint(uber Blairite) Ukip Councillor Louise Bours. (ex Brookie actress and Nuttalls partner) Stephen Dorell and Danny Alexander, not even a pretence of balance any more.


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2014)

Popular media's obsession with Farage doesn't help either.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2014)

Corax said:


> I agree. I just instinctually didn't think it the best response in this instance. I think probably because it was in the context of something that labels itself as a discussion programme, iyswim.


QT is one of the programmes that poisons the word "discussion" tbh, like "debate" has already been lost. It's just a means of closing down what people want to say. "We must discuss, which means talking about these things under these terms which we define, and if you say other things it's not discussion and is to be ignored."


----------



## kenny g (Mar 8, 2014)

How the fuck it can be justified to have two brothers of a broadcasting dynasty as the sole presenters of the main radio and TV weekly political opportunity for the public to quiz politicians is beyond me. Have the only suitable people for 50 years been the males of one family?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Isn't people refusing to engage with the views of far right morons generally how the far right ends up in power?



If you engage with them, you run the risk of allowing debate to run on their terms. This is why the main political parties all talk about immigration the way they do, with half an eye on appeasing racists. It's why the concept of completely open borders, a basic requirement for a fairer world, is never even mentioned.

 It is taken as read that immigration must be controlled, that people from certain places must be monitored once they arrive here and should not be treated the same as other citizens. This is not because it's rational or fair to behave like this, it's because people spend too much time listening to the views of people whose understanding of the world is rooted in manufactured racist ideas. Saying we should listen to everyone's views is just bullshit if no notice is paid to who knows what they're talking about and who doesn't. 

If you hold a debate and you put an immigrant who knows how this country treats people up against a racist who claims to know everything but doesn't, that's not impartial. That's you coming down on the side of the racist by implying that his or her view is as valid as that of someone who has actual experience of the matter under discussion. The BBC does this sort of thing all the time, putting a politician with vested interests and a party line to follow up against a scientist to talk about a scientific issue and making it seem like the two side are equal. It's not impartiality, it's a deliberate distortion of the truth.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

Who's the woman with the tattoos on the panel tonight?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2014)

Jack Monroe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Monroe


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

Joey Barton next week!


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Who's the woman with the tattoos on the panel tonight?


A blogger, wrote about her bringing up her children on benefits which became a best seller, Jack Monroe ...
eta I see SI got there first.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> Joey Barton next week!



Fuck. That.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> Joey Barton next week!


And Piers Morgan 

No, that's not a 'joke'


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2014)

weltweit said:


> A blogger, wrote about her bringing up her children on benefits which became a best seller, Jack Monroe ...
> eta I see SI got there first.


I'm no Monroe fanboy, but given the other panellists I was hoping she'd pipe up more tbh...


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2014)

Corax said:


> And Piers Morgan
> 
> No, that's not a 'joke'



This changes everything. Perhaps Britain's most self-styled intellectual footballer with stick the head on old dough-face


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2014)

Corax said:


> I'm no Munroe fanboy, but given the other panellists I was hoping she'd pipe up more tbh...



She was visibly nervous the first few minutes. Everyone else on the panel is used to the telly, I understand from people I know it takes some getting used to. Maybe she was a bit overawed by it. From what I watched she did ok.


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2014)

She smiled along with that creep Grayling about something, I wish she hadn't.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> She smiled along with that creep Grayling about something, I wish she hadn't.



well, no one ever gets on that show - and I deliberately say show, not programme - without being the right type.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2014)

Did I hear Tristram Hunt defending free schools last night?  What the fuck is the point of Labour exactly?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 23, 2014)

Is Neil Hamilton actually alive? He looks like he's been hideously reanimated. Much like his tired immigration claims.


----------



## maomao (May 23, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> What the fuck is the point of Labour exactly?



To ensure there is no democratic alternative whatsoever to the neoliberal economic agenda.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> She smiled along with that creep Grayling about something, I wish she hadn't.



This doesn't mean anything unless you remember what they were smiling about.  There was a woman who kept being caught on the mic sneezing hilariously loudly, if they both smiled at that it is hardly crime of the century.  What did they smile about?


----------



## billy_bob (May 23, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> This doesn't mean anything unless you remember what they were smiling about.  There was a woman who kept being caught on the mic sneezing hilariously loudly, if they both smiled at that it is hardly crime of the century.  What did they smile about?



I find Grayling possibly the most cold, sneering, repulsive member of a government which offers stiff competition for that position.  I bet he only ever smiles if he sees a poor person or a kitten being injured.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 24, 2014)

Not watched this in 6 years or so. Just makes me angry and frustrated because shouting at the tv is pointless. Sends my anxiety levels up too. 

Did I hear Joey Barton is on next week?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Not watched this in 6 years or so. Just makes me angry and frustrated because shouting at the tv is pointless. Sends my anxiety levels up too.
> 
> Did I hear Joey Barton is on next week?



Sometimes I can only stomach about five minutes of QT, this week's edition was one such. Shame really as I have a lot of time for Jack Monroe.


----------



## Theisticle (May 29, 2014)

Are they taking the piss? Piers Morgan and Joey Barton on tonight's panel.


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2014)

Theisticle said:


> Are they taking the piss? Piers Morgan and Joey Barton on tonight's panel.


 That's _Joseph_ Barton to you - my favourite to lead the Libdems after the next election.


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2014)

Actually, dicking about aside, I might just watch it if Barton's on. I'm not going to go down the Liam road of defending him, he's one of twitter's top twats - and he did lose us the title a couple of years ago with his histrionics - but he has his humane moments.

Actually, no, I won't.  That would mean watching the rest of 'em.


----------



## gabi (May 29, 2014)

Piers Morgans a fuckwit and so is Joey Barton but it should be entertaining. They've already challenged each other on twitter to out fuckwit the other. Not the brightest move on the part of the producer but I'm sure it will bring in the ratings.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Actually, dicking about aside, I might just watch it if Barton's on. I'm not going to go down the Liam road of defending him, he's one of twitter's top twats - and he did lose us the title a couple of years ago with his histrionics - but he has his humane moments.
> 
> Actually, no, I won't.  That would mean watching the rest of 'em.


If there's anything remotely interesting, which I suspect there won't be, it will be on YouTube in minutes anyway.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2014)

The 'comedy cunts' on QT are there to make the real cunts look less cunty.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 29, 2014)

Joey will sit there in a smart suit he spent too much money on with his hands clasped together on the desk. His stiff necked answer to every question will be, "well i don't know much about (politics, econopmics, science, society, being nice to people, austerity), but it sounds a like the (442 formation, germany v england, scoring a hatrick, shagging a supermodel, assaulting paps in clubs).


----------



## articul8 (May 29, 2014)

Theisticle said:


> Are they taking the piss? Piers Morgan and Joey Barton on tonight's panel.


it doesn't mention Barton on the website, says:
David Willetts MP, Margaret Curran MP, Louise Bours and Piers Morgan.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2014)

articul8 said:


> it doesn't mention Barton on the website, says:
> David Willetts MP, Margaret Curran MP, Louise Bours and Piers Morgan.


yes it does - "On the panel are Conservative universities and science minister David Willetts MP, Labour's shadow Scottish secretary Margaret Curran MP, newly elected Ukip MEP Louise Bours, journalist and television presenter Piers Morgan and footballer Joey Barton" - on the QT page itself, rather than the  schedule page


----------



## articul8 (May 29, 2014)

Not on the page I'm looking at.  Not sure what to expect from Barton (like on the field!) - he's meant to be a fan of Chomsky so it could be OK, but he's probably into David Icke or someone too.


----------



## gosub (May 29, 2014)

Theisticle said:


> Are they taking the piss? Piers Morgan and Joey Barton on tonight's panel.


 Was Farage unavailable


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2014)

gosub said:


> Was Farage unavailable


I don't think they even bother putting him on the list any more - you should just assume that he's there.


----------



## Theisticle (May 29, 2014)

Barton:



> “I’m sure Ukip will be on the agenda because of the progress they have made. For me, I can understand why people would like Nigel Farage. He’s a man who talks common sense around important issues for the British people, like immigration. I didn’t like the way the mainstream media turned round and said, ‘everyone who votes for Ukip is a racist’. That was very unfair.
> “But when you look at Ukip as a voter, after Farage there’s very little in the party.”
> 
> He adds that the Coalition parties only have themselves to blame for UKIP’s rise.
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/the-filter/10859913/Joey-Barton-Its-good-to-be-underestimated.html


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2014)

UKIP will be on the agenda because UKIP is always on the agenda.

Imagine an edition of QT without an immigration question. Go on, try it.  It's not possible.  Yet you 'can't talk about immigration'.  It's got more than a little tedious, but they select the same fucking subject week after week because they know it'll draw more attention and provide more 'entertainment'.  It's becoming like one of those Fast Show/Little Britain sketches with the same punch line week after week after week.

Austerity, NHS breakup, tax cuts for the wealthiest all relegated to the occasional few minutes at the end, if at all.


----------



## treelover (May 29, 2014)

> it doesn't mention Barton on the website, says:
> David Willetts MP, Margaret Curran MP, Louise Bours and Piers Morgan.



Louise Bours is UKIP, I think the partner of Nuttall

btw, isn't the producer of QT a former trot?


----------



## gosub (May 29, 2014)

wot no Lib Dem?


----------



## treelover (May 29, 2014)

next week, 'the chuckle brothers'


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2014)

gosub said:


> wot no Lib Dem?


what's a 'Lib Dem'?


----------



## gosub (May 29, 2014)

belboid said:


> what's a 'Lib Dem'?



Lesser Spotted Oxbridge Millionaire wearing a yellow tie.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 29, 2014)

belboid said:


> what's a 'Lib Dem'?


History of the lib dems


----------



## billy_bob (May 29, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> The 'comedy cunts' on QT are there to make the real cunts look less cunty.



It's going to take more than a hat with bells on to distract us from cunts of the magnitude of the coalition government and HM opposition.


----------



## treelover (May 29, 2014)

Theisticle said:


> Barton:
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/the-filter/10859913/Joey-Barton-Its-good-to-be-underestimated.html




I see the Social Darwinist 'Frank Fisher' who used to post regularly on CIF has posted in the comments.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 29, 2014)

_"I don't know about Ukip, but if it's like football then he's a right winger!"_


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2014)

Theisticle said:


> Barton:
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/the-filter/10859913/Joey-Barton-Its-good-to-be-underestimated.html


 I hastily withdraw by ambigous and hastily conceived defence of said midfielder.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> It's going to take more than a hat with bells on to distract us from cunts of the magnitude of the coalition government and HM opposition.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelvin_MacKenzie usually does a pretty good job of it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 29, 2014)

treelover said:


> next week, 'the chuckle brothers'



Don't be ridiculous. David and Jonathan never broadcast on the same programme.


----------



## butchersapron (May 29, 2014)

gosub said:


> wot no Lib Dem?


They're moaning that they specifically asked to be on this week and were turned down.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2014)

After the usual 45 mins on immigration maybe there will be time for an 'are the lib dems dead?' question, with nobody there to defend them. Harsh, but potentially funny.


----------



## treelover (May 29, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/may/29/ukip-workers-class-identity-race-immigration

Be good to have Ewa on QT


----------



## butchersapron (May 29, 2014)

treelover said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/may/29/ukip-workers-class-identity-race-immigration
> 
> Be good to have Ewa on QT


Is she still an anarchist?


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 29, 2014)

Save yourselves, don't watch!


----------



## tufty79 (May 29, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Is she still an anarchist?


is she still a cunt?
(and has she learned to spell 'defamatory' right yet?)

e2a i'm not conflating being an anarchist with being a cunt, just being EJ with being one)


----------



## butchersapron (May 29, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> is she still a cunt?
> (and has she learned to spell 'defamatory' right yet?)


I can't really answer for the first two! But i reckon her _ambition _burns just as bright.


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2014)

Do Ukip get an automatic slot all of a sudden? Last week it was Neil Hamilton, who's just above Jimmy Savile and the Neo-Nazis in terms of Louis Theroux subjects.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 29, 2014)

Theisticle said:


> Barton:
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/the-filter/10859913/Joey-Barton-Its-good-to-be-underestimated.html



To be fair none of that is any more insipid than the stuff professional politicians come out with all the time. Blah blah blah legitimate concerns blah blah blah not all of them racist blah blah blah not to be underestimated blah blah blah probably not going to make much difference to anything in the long run.


----------



## Welsh lad (May 29, 2014)

Who is on QT tonight?

Guessing it's a European Elections theme?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2014)

I wonder who could be on QT? If only somebody had posted that information.


----------



## Welsh lad (May 29, 2014)

Sorry, didn't read through the whole thread.

Joey Barton and Piers Morgan, are they being serious???


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2014)

I used to enjoy watching it, but I have to be up early and it is just too late for me.

Mind you, recently I had started shouting at the telly so perhaps it is no bad thing I miss it!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 29, 2014)

Welsh lad said:


> Sorry, didn't read through the whole thread.
> 
> Joey Barton and Piers Morgan, are they being serious???


That's 'football's philosopher king' Joey Barton, according to Dimbleby


----------



## Belushi (May 29, 2014)

Barton


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

Joey Barton + UKIP


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

Politics as a sexist debate. Nice one, "football's philosopher king."


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2014)

christ, that was as much as I could handle. Useless, vile, scum, every one of them.

Tho now I've turned over to find its B Bragg v P Hitchens on Scottish Nationalism


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 29, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Barton


Tried to make his mark early doors but lost the ball, poor control


----------



## purenarcotic (May 29, 2014)

Dimblby has quite a jazzy tie on tonight.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

A UKIP audience member speaks. Gets unimpressed look.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2014)

"Anybody else who is a UKIP supporter? Oh a whole row of you?"


----------



## savoloysam (May 29, 2014)

Why the fuck are they at heathrow airport?


----------



## Belushi (May 29, 2014)

I haven't seen QT in ages but this is fucking bizarre; Terminal 5 at Heathrow, Joey Barton, Dimbleby wearing a ladybird tie..


----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2014)

I can't believe that people buy into QT and watch it as anything other than a load of tabloid wankerism with a posh host. 

Does anyone actually watch it anymore and think some serious debate is going to take place?


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Politics as a sexist debate. Nice one, "football's philosopher king."


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2014)

Party hacks and a comedy option.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 29, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> Why the fuck are they at heathrow airport?


BBC hoping a plane load of Romanian and Bulgarian immigrants will arrive to spice up the debate


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2014)

"I'm going to vote to get Vince Cable out of Twickenham"

They're not even invited to take part, but still taking slaps.


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2014)

'4 ugly women', FFS!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2014)

A new low.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

What the fuck, no, _WHAT THE FUCK_ is a fucking clown like Barton doing on this show?


----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (May 29, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> Why the fuck are they at heathrow airport?


 To confirm that QT is in terminal decline ?


----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2014)

editor said:


> WTF....... clown ....... show


The answer's in your question


----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> To confirm that QT is in terminal decline ?


----------



## gosub (May 29, 2014)

editor said:


> What the fuck, no, _WHAT THE FUCK_ is a fucking clown like Barton doing on this show?



cultural exchange:

Alex Salmond preparing for MOTD on Saturday:


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2014)

Fair play to the woman in the audience that tackled Joey about his sexist comment.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2014)

editor said:


> What the fuck, no, _WHAT THE FUCK_ is a fucking clown like Barton doing on this show?


To make everyone else look better, and like the fact that they are "proper politicians" means anything.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> To make everyone else look better.


I'm not sure that that cunning ploy is being entirely effective.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

UKIP woman is pointless woman.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not sure that that cunning ploy is being entirely effective.


No, I have a feeling it might take a lot more than some dick to make that lot look at all like anything other than a bunch of pointless robot party hacks.


----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2014)

I'm so glad Liverpool John Lennon Airport has only got one runway and Heathrow has ended up with Joey (NIMBY) Barton. 

He's planely having his finest hour


----------



## Gingerman (May 29, 2014)

gosub said:


> cultural exchange:
> 
> Alex Salmond preparing for MOTD on Saturday:


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

apart from his sexist gaffe i don't think barton's doing too badly.
i'm only half way through though.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2014)

discokermit said:


> apart from his sexist gaffe i don't think barton's doing too badly.
> i'm only half way through though.



To his (small) credit he did appear to blush a little when he apologised after being challenged by the audience member.


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

brogdale said:


> To his (small) credit he did appear to blush a little when he apologised after being challenged by the audience member.


not gonna stick up for him but he does spend a lot of time in an all male and pretty misogynist environment where i doubt that statement wouldn't raise an eyebrow, let alone get challenged.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2014)

Is Salmond doing a leg quenelle?


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2014)

Barton had clearly read up on the Chilcot Enquiry and made a decent fist of it, genuine anger as well..


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2014)

discokermit said:


> not gonna stick up for him but he does spend a lot of time in an all male and pretty misogynist environment where i doubt that statement wouldn't raise an eyebrow, let alone get challenged.




Didn't M/United host a party for the footballers where only attractive women were invited?


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

how the fuck would i know?


----------



## miktheword (May 30, 2014)

would it be any better without him? would the same wtf? comments have appeared if, as usual , some ultra neo liberal daily mail columnist was on instead ? 
probably better for much of audience and viewers noticing how he, and many others outside of their work and social circles, speak .


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2014)

treelover said:


> Didn't M/United host a party for the footballers where only attractive women were invited?



its an open question, it got lots of media attention at the time.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 30, 2014)

I stopped watching it years ago, for many of the reasons expressed here. 

One of the worst things about it is it's sense of self importance. In reality it's a travesty of "debate" and worse than useless. 

I don't think people should bother with it, as the saying goes - it only encourages them.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2014)

treelover said:


> its an open question, it got lots of media attention at the time.


Yes there was. I might be conflating things, but wasn't it the Rio Ferdinand organised Xmas Party (at which there was a rape allegation [not about him and not proceeded with])?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

discokermit said:


> not gonna stick up for him but he does spend a lot of time in an all male and pretty misogynist environment where i doubt that statement wouldn't raise an eyebrow, let alone get challenged.


That's really no excuse at all.


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> That's really no excuse at all.


didn't say it was. anyway, he apologised.


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2014)

Twitter will explode later...


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

discokermit said:


> didn't say it was. anyway, he apologised.


It must have been his ego that made him come on the show. Bad move.


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> It must have been his ego that made him come on the show. Bad move.


why his ego and none of the others?
i think he's done fairly well, fucked up early but recovered and apologised.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 30, 2014)

Genuine question : Has TTIP ever been mentioned on QT?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

discokermit said:


> why his ego and none of the others?
> i think he's done fairly well, fucked up early but recovered and apologised.


Oh, that's alright then. It's just fine to come out with offensive sexist drivel on what is supposed to be an intelligent show so long as you apologise later on (but only when prompted by a member of the audience).


----------



## gabi (May 30, 2014)

I've read his twitter for years. He's never come across as sexist on there. Quite the opposite. He's always stood up for minorities, gay rights etc.

He's not the brightest guy but he's definitely grown up over the last few years, unlike most footballers who are thick as pigshit and quite happy being so.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

gabi said:


> I've read his twitter for years. He's never come across as sexist on there.


He didn't do so well tonight.


> Viewers tuning to BBC Question on Thursday in the hope that Piers Morgan and Joey Barton would continue their Twitter spat live on air instead saw the QPR footballer accused of sexism by an audience member.
> 
> The audience groaned as Barton compared last week's European Parliament and local elections to “choosing between ugly girls”.
> 
> ...


----------



## miktheword (May 30, 2014)

again , have to say , there's a bit of sneering on here , 'what's a footballer  (working class over rewarded? ) doing on an intelligent (sic) show ?!.. sexist comments appear every week without the condescending abuse ...we could take his sexism if he had a PPE...?

proof comes from lack of condescension previously  to Platell,  Heffer...who do they speak for,in a qualified way, platform aside? ,	more than Barton ?

and Clarke Carlisle ..how did he do ..on here ?


----------



## miktheword (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> He didn't do so well tonight.




yep,ok, here he's objectifying women by looks, by using a night out , last chance in a club scenario , to describe the shit choice of all four parties ...but the lack of choice is the point . and the one he makes . one that he would have said in a pub to mates . (whether women in a boozer would say the same about 4 ugly blokes  at last orders , is moot ) I reckon many would .
political discussions is only for the ex uni lot, who know how to speak ...what words to use
(reminds me he said 'girls ' as well, didn't he?;

used against me by chief accuser when SWP were trying to expel me for 'heterosexism' having used same term , as well as using cheapest operator 18-30 to take jazz funk soul lot to Ibiza ..heterosexist I was , according to their leader who was ex tory voter .
I expelled them first , their primacy of language over debate , especially in their own class (middle) terms , has always stuck with me.

I've seen a little of that on here tonight . well done to Barton for engaging , in a middle class arena , admitting nervousness , apologizing , walking in their world , knowing they wouldn't last a minute debating in yours .


----------



## BoxRoom (May 30, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> Why the fuck are they at heathrow airport?


Is it because that's how far Piers Morgan will be allowed in the country before he's deported?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

Normally I'd be feed up with the constant attention given to ukip, but the last few turns on here or the radio version have been so awful. For a party that thinks its doing well they don't want for sharp tongued self loathing nasty people.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Joey Barton + UKIP


Ugly, _ugly, _cars.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Ugly, _ugly, _cars.



Ironically, had Barton used that analogy, (rather the offensive sexist one that he did), he valid point about UKIP's rise would have been well received by many...perhaps even yourself?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Ironically, had Barton used that analogy, (rather the offensive sexist one that he did), he valid point about UKIP's rise would have been well received by many...perhaps even yourself?



The only valid points about ukip's rise came from the behaviour of Louise who did herself and ukip no favours. On the other than she confirmed yet again why I will never support her awful cabal. In the end even she, indirectly, conceded they were flawed. She got elected!


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

Hmmm. let me think what that could mean.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The only valid points about ukip's rise came from the behaviour of Louise who did herself and ukip no favours. On the other than she confirmed yet again why I will never support her awful cabal. In the end even she, indirectly, conceded they were flawed. She got elected!


 So you don't think that voter disaffection with the previously established, main political parties has played any part in the electoral rise of UKIP?


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The only valid points about ukip's rise came from the behaviour of Louise who did herself and ukip no favours. On the other than she confirmed yet again why I will never support her awful cabal. In the end even she, indirectly, conceded they were flawed. She got elected!


What vaild points about UKIP's rise did she make? Or are you simply saying so repulsive was her behaviour that, given most people you see are repulsive, it is no surprise that UKIP are gaining support?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

brogdale said:


> So you don't think that voter disaffection with the previously established, main political parties has played any part in the electoral rise of UKIP?


Of course it has.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Of course it has.



Ah, so Barton's point was valid, then?


----------



## Coolfonz (May 30, 2014)

Ukip in political correctness gone mad shocker! I didn't think the comment was _that _sexist. I just thought it was insulting, which isn't that bad a thing really. Politicians need to be insulted to their faces. He made a good point about Ukip's popularity and how low the turnout was. That not many people care about the European parliament. I didn't agree that Ukip were the best of "four ugly girls" either. But if the political parties were of any sex they'd be fucking minging bastards.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Ah, so Barton's point was valid, then?


um, ok then?

Not really sure what your point is.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

Wonder why there wasn't a libdem on the panel; they must have been invited. Perhaps Clegg forbaded them?


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Wonder why there wasn't a libdem on the panel; they must have been invited. Perhaps Clegg forbaded them?


They weren't invited. They asked to be invited but were knocked back.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

miktheword said:


> I've seen a little of that on here tonight . well done to Barton for engaging , in a middle class arena , admitting nervousness , apologizing .


He only apologised when an audience member - who had been generally supportive - brought it up. much later on in the show.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Wonder why there wasn't a libdem on the panel; they must have been invited. Perhaps Clegg forbaded them?


they couldn't spare one from their crew, there being so few left


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> He only apologised when an audience member - who had been generally supportive - brought it up. much later on in the show.


which is a fuck load quicker than you apologised over savile.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> um, ok then?
> 
> Not really sure what your point is.



Only really that you'd said this complete tosh further up the page...



> T_*he only valid points about ukip's rise came from the behaviour of Louise who did herself and ukip no favours*_. On the other than she confirmed yet again why I will never support her awful cabal. In the end even she, indirectly, conceded they were flawed. She got elected!



That's all.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> He only apologised when an audience member - who had been generally supportive - brought it up. much later on in the show.


 What he said was pretty crass, but it's very unusual to see any QT panelist apologise, isn't it?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Only really that you'd said this complete tosh further up the page...
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.


ok then.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

brogdale said:


> What he said was pretty crass, but it's very unusual to see any QT panelist apologise, isn't it?


perhaps, but it's not my experience that they say things as crass as that.

TBH his general point was lost on me because I was too buys laughing. But then what else do you expect inviting him on: Oscar Wilde he is not!


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> perhaps, but it's not my experience that they say things as crass as that.
> 
> TBH his general point was lost on me because I was too buys laughing. But then what else do you expect inviting him on: Oscar Wilde he is not!


Bah, _more politicians _- that's what we want!


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

brogdale said:


> What he said was pretty crass, but it's very unusual to see any QT panelist apologise, isn't it?


Thankfully, very few make remarks a stupid as Barton's so there's usually no need. Not sure if the procedure of saying something sexist and then only apologising after being prompted by an audience member is something to be congratulated. I'd rather people like Barton were kept off the show, which I felt reached a new low last night.


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Oscar Wilde he is not!


bit too working class?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

discokermit said:


> bit too working class?



I've no idea what class Joey Barton is, but on a footballer's wages i doubt it's working class.


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I've no idea what class Joey Barton is, but on a footballer's wages i doubt it's working class.


and spartacus wasn't a slave.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

discokermit said:


> and spartacus wasn't a slave.


I'm not really sure where this conversation is going.

But for the sake of brevity, let's just assume that I hate the working class.

I'm too tiured to add a smiley face.


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> I'd rather people like Barton were kept off the show, which I felt reached a new low last night.


yeh, uncouth people with working class accents. piers morgan, he's loads better, with his posh voice and media training. four piers morgans is what you want. more loathsome oxbridge cunts who hide their opinions better, that's what's needed.


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> But for the sake of brevity, let's just assume that I hate the working class.


that's the nub of it.


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Not sure if only apologising after being prompted by an audience member is something to be congratulated.


like ten thousand spoons, when all you need is a knife.


----------



## gabi (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> UKIP woman is pointless woman.



This could also be taken as fairly sexist tbf


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2014)

So, why _was _Joey Barton on?


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2014)

YouSir said:


> So, why _was _Joey Barton on?


hmmm, I wonder....


This thread had 50 posts covering the previous ten editions of the show. And over 120 since Barton's appearance was announced. 150,000 @BBCQT tweets - a new record. The viewing figures aren't in yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was the most watched episode since Griffin was on.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

YouSir said:


> So, why _was _Joey Barton on?


Just before giffin was on their viewing figures were in the ground and they were on the verge of being cancelled. I reckon lessons were learnt from that.

edit: curse you bellers!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2014)

YouSir said:


> So, why _was _Joey Barton on?


he had a gap in his busy social calendar and he's an auld mate of the dimbleby so to stop him having a dull evening in watching springwatch he asked if he could answer some questions.


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> hmmm, I wonder....
> 
> 
> This thread had 50 posts covering the previous ten editions of the show. And over 120 since Barton's appearance was announced. 150,000 @BBCQT tweets - a new record. The viewing figures aren't in yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was the most watched episode since Griffin was on.



Well fuck, shows how out of touch I am then. Used to follow him on Twitter but had no idea so many people gave a toss about him.


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2014)

It's not that anyone gives a toss about him, it's just that he was always likely to say something stupid/outrageous. Same reason they get 'kippers on so regularly.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> It's not that anyone gives a toss about him, it's just that he was always likely to say something stupid/outrageous. Same reason they get 'kippers on so regularly.


they still can't match the late great bill grundy


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Wonder why there wasn't a libdem on the panel; they must have been invited. Perhaps Clegg forbaded them?


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en-gb"><p>.<a href="https://twitter.com/bbcquestiontime">@bbcquestiontime</a> have refused to take a Liberal Democrat panellist tonight.</p>&mdash; Lib Dem Press Office (@LibDemPress) <a href="">May 29, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

gabi said:


> This could also be taken as fairly sexist tbf


Could it really? If I said 'UKIP man is pointless man' would that also be 'fairly sexist'?


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Could it really? If I said 'UKIP man is pointless man' would that also be 'fairly sexist'?


you don't know how it works do you?


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Thankfully, very few make remarks a stupid as Barton's so there's usually no need. Not sure if the procedure of saying something sexist and then only apologising after being prompted by an audience member is something to be congratulated. I'd rather *people like Barton* were kept off the show, which I felt reached a new low last night.



 Sportspeople? Non-politicians? What you getting at?


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2014)

I'd rather see Barton than Owen Jones, bog standard journos, political courtiers etc.


----------



## _angel_ (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh, that's alright then. It's just fine to come out with offensive sexist drivel on what is supposed to be an intelligent show so long as you apologise later on (but only when prompted by a member of the audience).


Offensive sexist drivel? 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/female-tv-football-commentators-your-opinion.172865/


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2014)

Wilf said:


> I'd rather see Barton than Owen Jones, bog standard journos, political courtiers etc.



Why?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

gosub said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en-gb"><p>.<a href="https://twitter.com/bbcquestiontime">@bbcquestiontime</a> have refused to take a Liberal Democrat panellist tonight.</p>&mdash; Lib Dem Press Office (@LibDemPress) <a href="">May 29, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Interesting...

perhaps there is more to this?


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

YouSir said:


> Why?



He is outside the Westminster bubble.  But footballers and other celebrities are in there own bubble.  Prefer Any Answers myself. Am less interested in being patronised and more in the range and scope of how we Joe Public are feeling.  Is still at the mercy of editorial bias though


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

Wilf said:


> I'd rather see Barton than Owen Jones, bog standard journos, political courtiers etc.


I'd rather see owen jones; from a welfare perspectie at least he knows the issues and the stories.

Does Joey?


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Interesting...
> 
> perhaps there is more to this?



Greens could rightly gone mental if there was a yellow tie and not them.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Offensive sexist drivel?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/female-tv-football-commentators-your-opinion.172865/


Ah here we go with the ad hominens, courtesy of a thread from six fucking years ago being dug up to 'prove' some piss weak point. 

Is not having a problem with female commentators but preferring a male voice for male TV football commentary sexist then? I generally prefer female singers to male singers. Is that sexist too?


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

gosub said:


> He is outside the Westminster bubble.  But footballers and other celebrities are in there own bubble.  Prefer any answers myself. Am less interested in being patronised and more in the range and scope of how we Joe Public are feeling.  Is still at the mercy of editorial bias though


Oh aye, and any answers is the place for that right enough. Whatever it is.


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2014)

gosub said:


> He is outside the Westminster bubble.  But footballers and other celebrities are in there own bubble.  *Prefer any answers myself.* Am less interested in being patronised and more in the range and scope of how we Joe Public are feeling.  Is still at the mercy of editorial bias though


are you kidding?  Any Answers only gets airtime to make the contributors to Any Questions look sane and rational.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2014)

YouSir said:


> Why?


 To be honest I'm not that fussed at seeing anyone, I don't normally watch it and only saw Barton's sexist bit when alerted from here last night. But to answer your question, the politicians, journos and commentators they normally have, whatever their specific views are part of the political class - Barton isn't.  He's a full on idiot in terms of some the things he's done and also some of his twitter splatters. But he also says interesting things and is often sound on equality type stuff.  I also loved his plain speaking about shit England player bringing their books out straight after a failed world cup.  He's probably locked into an embrace with the media as much as anyone else, but well, I think people sneer at him for the wrong reaons.  He is a dick, but it's his class that they are really sneering at.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

gosub said:


> Greens could rightly gone mental if there was a yellow tie and not them.


they weren't on last night either...unlike the ukips. Aren't their views on runway expansions valid? Says it all really.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> are you kidding?  Any Answers only gets airtime to make the contributors to Any Questions look sane and rational.



Better than most other phone in radio though.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

Wilf said:


> To be honest I'm not that fussed at seeing anyone, I don't normally watch it and only saw Barton's sexist bit when alerted from here last night. But to answer your question, the politicians, journos and commentators they normally have, whatever their specific views are part of the political class - Barton isn't.  He's a full on idiot in terms of some the things he's done and also some of his twitter splatters. But he also says interesting things and is often sound on equality type stuff.  I also loved his plain speaking about shit England player bringing their books out straight after a failed world cup.  He's probably locked into an embrace with the media as much as anyone else, but well, I think people sneer at him for the wrong reaons.  He is a dick, but it's his class that they are really sneering at.


I haven't seen any sneering at his class.


----------



## D'wards (May 30, 2014)

Wilf said:


> He is a dick, but it's his class that they are really sneering at.


 I like to sneer at him for the horrible violence he has administered in the past


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2014)

D'wards said:


> I like to sneer at him for the horrible violence he has administered in the past


 Can't disagree with that.


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2014)

gosub said:


> Better than most other phone in radio though.


phone in radio is generally best avoided, its true.

The one medium that makes internet message boards look calm and coherent.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> they weren't on last night either...unlike the ukips. Aren't their views on runway expansions valid? Says it all really.



Hard to keep UKIP off the week after they top the poll.  But yep heathrow.  should have had greens and the flight path is Kingston..Lib Dems as well


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

D'wards said:


> I like to sneer at him for the horrible violence he has administered in the past


Indeed.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> phone in radio is generally best avoided, its true.
> 
> The one medium that makes internet message boards look calm and coherent.


TV public debate looks stale and stage managed...


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2014)

D'wards said:


> I like to sneer at him for the horrible violence he has administered in the past


Well, you have to pick your way through it. He's done plenty of horrible things - and said even more. Sometimes that's what's in play, but even more it's 'ooh, look, he likes art', 'philosopher king of football!', 'ha ha he reads books'.  None of that can be reduced down to sneering about footballers per se.

Realise I'm on a sticky wicket using _Barton_ to display media class biases, but it is in play with him.

Edit: sorry, that was supposed to be a reply to AW.


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Genuine question : Has TTIP ever been mentioned on QT?




No, unless Caroline Lucas mentioned it when I was making tea.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 30, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Genuine question : Has TTIP ever been mentioned on QT?



what's TTIP?


----------



## Coolfonz (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> UKIP woman is pointless woman.


Bit sexist that.


----------



## _angel_ (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah here we go with the ad hominens, courtesy of a thread from six fucking years ago being dug up to 'prove' some piss weak point.
> 
> Is not having a problem with female commentators but preferring a male voice for male TV football commentary sexist then?


Yes



> I generally prefer female singers to male singers. Is that sexist too?


Changing the subject!


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> what's TTIP?


http://ec.europa.eu/trade/policy/in-focus/ttip/

US/EU trade deal


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

gosub said:


> http://ec.europa.eu/trade/policy/in-focus/ttip/



Lib/Lab/Con all in favor so no debate and zero effort to sell it to the public


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I've no idea what class Joey Barton is, but on a footballer's wages i doubt it's working class.


What has wages got to do with class?


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

1927 said:


> What has wages got to do with class?



That, though valid could lead to a long and done to death urban derail.  In the end though, it is hard to see how earning 100 times average salary in a fifteen year career span will not differentiate thinking from Joe Soap.


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2014)

gosub said:


> http://ec.europa.eu/trade/policy/in-focus/ttip/
> 
> US/EU trade deal



US/EU Free Trade deal, which will allow US corps who if in the future own utilities, parts of the NHS?, etc, to sue if national Gov'ts attempt to take it back, easier access to buy up services, lots of other bad things.


----------



## discokermit (May 30, 2014)

gosub said:


> That, though valid could lead to a long and done to death urban derail.  In the end though, it is hard to see how earning 100 times average salary in a fifteen year career span will not differentiate thinking from Joe Soap.


obviously it does affect his thinking but his background, friends, relatives all affect him too.


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2014)

I don't under stand why Barton shouldn't be on panel, it smacks of political snobbery.

On a more serious note, it is the attitude towards Barton on this thread, a person who probably is more in touch with the average Joe than the usual panellists, that has caused the popularity of UKIP.

Like if or not, the average poster on these boards is not ya average Joe Uk citizen, there is a largish majority of the working class in this country, who you may wish were all right wing, but are actually fed up with mass immigration, the main parties are too scared to engage with these people, hence the popularity of UKIP.

Joey Barton despite his high wages is ya average joe, but by refusing to take his pov seriously there is a danger of missing the point, IMHO.


----------



## chilango (May 30, 2014)

I still didn't watch QT. 

...but what is mildly interesting/amusing is the prospect of the LibDems trying to cause a stink about not being invited on.


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2014)

gosub said:


> That, though valid could lead to a long and done to death urban derail.  In the end though, it is hard to see how earning 100 times average salary in a fifteen year career span will not differentiate thinking from Joe Soap.


Nature and nurture innit. I'm think he is still pretty down to earth.


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2014)

1927 said:


> Joey Barton despite his high wages is ya verge joke,


He's not my verge joke. 

That'd be the one about how The Edge got his name


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

chilango said:


> I still didn't watch QT.
> 
> ...but what is mildly interesting/amusing is the prospect of the LibDems trying to cause a stink about not being invited on.




Defend by attacking, they can hardly say "thank god, those of us left are getting ground down by all this humiliation."


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 30, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> what's TTIP?





SpineyNorman said:


> what's TTIP?




Now you've been told what TTIP is, ask yourself why someone with a clear interest in politics didn't know about agreements whereby corporations can take governments to secret arbetration for billions if they think policy will effect their profits.

Weren't you having a go at me on another thread for citing the power of media (?) -maybe not, it was the UKIP thread anyway.

Point is that the media has as much power in what they do discuss as what they don't. See also: Privatisation of NHS.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

1927 said:


> Nature and nurture innit. I'm think he is still pretty down to earth.


Damn sight more human than a hedge fund manager of whom you could make the same critique.  The hedge fund manager would probably have more impact on my life though, (i don't watch footie),  its stilll tall poppies talking down to us.


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2014)

1927 said:


> I don't under stand why Barton shouldn't be on panel, it smacks of political snobbery.
> 
> On a more serious note, it is the attitude towards Barton on this thread, a person who probably is more in touch with the average Joe than the usual panellists, that has caused the popularity of UKIP.
> 
> ...




On the Left Unity website, nearly every status is now about UKIP, they seem to be going down the uber hysteria road of the SWP, etc.


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2014)

gosub said:


> Damn sight more human than a hedge fund manager of whom you could make the same critique.  The hedge fund manager would probably have more impact on my life though, (i don't watch footie),  its stilll tall poppies talking down to us.


But the fact he is a footballer is irrelevant! He is the man on the street who needs to be persuaded not to go down the UKIP route and the main parties don't see it.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2014)

1927 said:


> But the fact he is a footballer is irrelevant! He is the man on the street who needs to be persuaded not to go down the UKIP route and the main parties don't see it.



Its now really complicated: you mean the anti immigration bit of UKIP, then he's great person to put forward everybody gets he is in international competition for his job, and I presume flourishing.  Or the anti EU bit cos its not the man on the street who needs it explained that UKIP dissapates after the EU issue gets a plebicite


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2014)

Edit: Soddit, n/m.


----------



## Kidda (May 30, 2014)

Don't really understand all this 'Barton shouldn't be on the panel' stuff. Why not? 

I'd like to see more people outside of the party political milieu given a voice on QT, the same old shite week in week out gets boring. 

What i'd really like to know is what Shami Chakrabarti did to piss off the BBC, she used to be on it all the time yet hasn't popped up for well over a year.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Now you've been told what TTIP is, ask yourself why someone with a clear interest in politics didn't know about agreements whereby corporations can take governments to secret arbetration for billions if they think policy will effect their profits.
> 
> Weren't you having a go at me on another thread for citing the power of media (?) -maybe not, it was the UKIP thread anyway.
> 
> Point is that the media has as much power in what they do discuss as what they don't. See also: Privatisation of NHS.


One insane fact that will blow your mind:

UKIP are against TTIP.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 30, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> One insane fact that will blow your mind:
> 
> UKIP are against TTIP.



I've searched for some clarity on that in the past Butchers, where did you get yours from. I expect they could vote against on the basis of voting against just about anything, but I don't expect they would abstain from similar arrangements were the UK to exit the EU. 

I don't believe UKIP oppose TTIP on principle, but that they may oppose it via it's coming into existence by the EU.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2014)

SpineyNorman said:


> what's TTIP?


a stuttering smoker asking for a filter?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> a stuttering smoker asking for a filter?



Or Yorkshire for going to the council dump - I'm off to t'tip.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 30, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Now you've been told what TTIP is, ask yourself why someone with a clear interest in politics didn't know about agreements whereby corporations can take governments to secret arbetration for billions if they think policy will effect their profits.
> 
> Weren't you having a go at me on another thread for citing the power of media (?) -maybe not, it was the UKIP thread anyway.
> 
> Point is that the media has as much power in what they do discuss as what they don't. See also: Privatisation of NHS.



I knew about the trade agreement - I just didn't recognise the acronym. And while I agree that one of the things the media can and will do in the service of power is to not discuss certain issues you've picked a pretty bad example since I don't think you can claim with any credibility that the privatisation/breakup of the NHS hasn't been covered. Nobody has ever claimed the media don't play a role in shaping opinion. What I at least object to is the idea you seem to have that they can shape peoples views like they're lumps of plasticine. I don't know if you've ever read manufacturing consent but if not you should IMO - gives a brilliant account of the role and nature of the media without reducing everything down to tabloid brainwashing.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

Kidda said:


> Don't really understand all this 'Barton shouldn't be on the panel' stuff. Why not?
> 
> I'd like to see more people outside of the party political milieu given a voice on QT, the same old shite week in week out gets boring.
> 
> What i'd really like to know is what Shami Chakrabarti did to piss off the BBC, she used to be on it all the time yet hasn't popped up for well over a year.


The BBC? Who knows.

The freedom hating rights abusing coalition, yes much more likely.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 30, 2014)

Maybe their policy of not having lib dems on explains Chakrabarti's absence?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 31, 2014)

Who is Claire fox? She was on the Any Questions last night and seems right up herself?


----------



## J Ed (May 31, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Who is Claire fox? She was on the Any Questions last night and seems right up herself?



LM/SpikedOnline


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 31, 2014)

that explains her tweet last night about not getting the chance to defend fracking (i presume a question never arose).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 31, 2014)

She was a regular on the Moral Maze for a long time, not sure if she still is. Her full name is Claire Fox From The Institute For Ideas.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2014)

a spike hack, up themselves? Normally they are such paragons of humility


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 31, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Who is Claire fox? She was on the Any Questions last night and seems right up herself?



a massive loon


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 5, 2014)

Continuing the recent tend of deep thinking and incisive political analysis, qt this week sees Nev Wilshire; 'star'of BBC crapumentary 'The Call Centre'.

I guess David Brent wasn't available. Comes to something when the BBC populate their flagship popular political debate show (as they see it) with characters created from their own shows. It literally is like inviting on the Brentmeister


----------



## gosub (Jun 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Continuing the recent tend of deep thinking and incisive political analysis, qt this week sees Nev Wilshire; 'star'of BBC crapumentary 'The Call Centre'.
> 
> I guess David Brent wasn't available. Comes to something when the BBC populate their flagship popular political debate show (as they see it) with characters created from their own shows. It literally is like inviting on the Brentmeister




but he does actually run a successful call centre though?  Don't watch it and am cynical about how staged "reality" programs are


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 5, 2014)

gosub said:


> but he does actually run a successful call centre though?  Don't watch it and am cynical about how staged "reality" programs are


One assumes it's successful - for him, he's done quite well out of it. Whether it's good for anyone else is another matter. 'Saving Britain Money' got fined a few hundred grand for nuisance calls.

I would like to think he has a touch of the Truman Show about him. That he's a real person grounded in the reality I share is unsettling.


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2014)

If they're going to have a reality show subject on QT, they should get either Mr Burton or Mr Steer from Educating Yorkshire on, with Michael Gove as the Tory representative.


----------



## gosub (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd watch that


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2014)

OK, I've only watched the first half hour of this week's QT, and I've never seen The Call Centre, but I've seen enough to make my mind up about Nev Wilshire.

And why did no one challenge the bollocks about "the EU telling us what to do" about Council Tax? They didn't order anything, simply made an observation. But then that doesn't fit with various media narratives.

Small mercies though that they didn't have Farage or any of his wonks on for once.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 7, 2014)

I bet they'd feel differently if the EU argued to increase the NMW.

But then the tories/ukips would twist that into an 'anti small business' narrative


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2014)

Is this fantasy island?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 12, 2014)

Set your sofa to fun, IDS is on tonight.


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2014)

IDS with Ian Hislop.


----------



## treelover (Jun 12, 2014)

Is that a positive?


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2014)

treelover said:


> Is that a positive?



The Eye's been fairly scathing of IDS's reforms, so hopefully he'll be given a good grilling.


----------



## treelover (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not sure I can watch it with Smith on it.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 12, 2014)

Salma Yaqoob as well - hopefully she will give Smith both barrels.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 12, 2014)

We know it's just going to be an hour of "MY REFORMS ARE SAVING BRITAIN!" and "LABOUR MADE PEOPLE LAZY AND REWARDED THEM FOR IT!"

Bravado in place of fact, arrogance in place of humility.

Between stupidity and ignorance...Eau Dee Ess, the new fragrance from L'Austeritie


----------



## treelover (Jun 12, 2014)

I BELIEVE! I BELIEVE!


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 12, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Bravado in place of fact, arrogance in place of humility.
> 
> Between stupidity and ignorance.



That's you that is.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 12, 2014)

treelover said:


> I'm not sure I can watch it with Smith on it.



So don't, I never watch it and I don't think I'm any less informed - in fact I think I'm probably better informed for not watching it.


----------



## treelover (Jun 12, 2014)

habit, I suppose.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 12, 2014)

stavros said:


> IDS with Ian Hislop.



Hopefully Hislop will ask IDS how much money has been lost on the Universal Credit scheme so far, though I somehow doubt it.


----------



## treelover (Jun 12, 2014)

Wonder if Chris Bryant, his shadow, will?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 12, 2014)

Perhaps IDS will get away with it...


----------



## Sirena (Jun 12, 2014)

treelover said:


> Wonder if Chris Bryant, his shadow, will?


Chris Bryant is a stupid preening narcissist fool..


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 12, 2014)

IDS has Hitler eyebrows. That is all.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 12, 2014)

Was that Salma Yaqoob?  I wish they had armed her before the show....  She might have done the world some good.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 12, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Was that Salma Yaqoob?  I wish they had armed her before the show....  She might have done the world some good.


She had a good go at IDS, I liked that bit


----------



## Sirena (Jun 12, 2014)

weltweit said:


> She had a good go at IDS, I liked that bit


Him squirming, you mean


----------



## weltweit (Jun 12, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Him squirming, you mean


Still, no one asked him about UC .... shame ..

Not sure I got much from QT tonight, should have gone to bed early like usual


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 13, 2014)

Bryant tried to shoehorn a dig at ids, but dimbleby wasn't having any of it. Sadly there were no questions to really put the tyrant of chingford on the spot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2014)

QT was on in the background last night, and I wasn't really paying attention to it.
I did notice, however, Dunked-in Shit's body language with regard to Ms. Yaqoob.  He appeared to be quite uncomfortable every time she spoke, and openly contemptuous when she spoke to him.  Wonder whether it's because she's a pinko; because she's brown, or both?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 13, 2014)

I had to turn it off. Just hearing his voice makes me gag.  I don't normally go down the route of calling politicians sociopaths but I do make an exception for him.  Leave aside his attacks on the poor, unemployed, the sick and the disabled and instead focus on how he reacts when he's challenged.  He gets extremely irate, you can see it, he doesn't shout and scream of course but you can tell that he wants to, if he was able to he would and that's only on points that are important but not particularly major.  That and the fact he refuses to take any responsibility whatsoever for the sheer cluster fuck he's turned the DWP into and instead chooses to blame others for his failings.  It's very telling.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 13, 2014)

Problem is Salma's credibility was perceived - correctly or otherwise - to take a massive hit after the school question. 

I don't think IDS squirms because he's guilty (he is), he squirms beause someone in the lower classes is questioning him.

I've no doubt that they very carefully selected the questions last night. I was hoping IDS would get booed just for being IDS. 

Good on the People's Assembly guy for at least having a go in the audience.


----------



## treelover (Jun 13, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Bryant tried to shoehorn a dig at ids, but dimbleby wasn't having any of it. Sadly there were no questions to really put the tyrant of chingford on the spot.




One thing you can say about Bryant,  he really doesn't like the Tories.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 13, 2014)

treelover said:


> One thing you can say about Bryant,  he really doesn't like the Tories.


He certainly doesn't like IDS!

Im not a fan of his, but he was quite good pressing that useless Munt person on Libdem hypocrisy - after the most patronising endorsement from IDS.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## treelover (Jun 13, 2014)

I missed that bit, powerful...


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

Frankie Jack said:


>




Smith does look physically nauseated by a member of the general public talking to him.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Smith does look physically nauseated by a member of the general public talking to him.


it's his general expression to be honest. Goes from distaste to ranting rage in an instant.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 13, 2014)

Frankie Jack said:


>




What a smug, arrogant prick.  I hate him, I absolutely hate him to the point where I mean it with every fibre of my being that I would not piss on him if he was on fire.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 13, 2014)

treelover said:


> I missed that bit, powerful...



It's not that powerful. Did the odious piece of shit look in any way shape or form concerned by what she was saying? He couldn't give any less of a fuck.  He waved away what she was saying as a load of old nonsense, and it is to him.  Question time is about as relevant to politics as me farting in a soft summer breeze. 

The other day I was reading about how Vlad the Impaler impaled his victims.  The spike would go up the victim's arsehole, all the way through and then out their mouth.  I genuinely want this to happen to this failed arrangement of molecules.  Even that's too good for him though.  Imaple him and then have a circle of MS sufferers who live in social housing surround him, smoking big fat blunts of weed and then have them stub them out on him until his entire body is covered in burns then, and only then, do you even begin to move in the direction of what he actually deserves.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 13, 2014)

I like your thinking.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 14, 2014)

treelover said:


> One thing you can say about Bryant,  he really doesn't like the Tories.



His former comrades.


----------



## maomao (Jun 14, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> The other day I was reading about how Vlad the Impaler impaled his victims.  The spike would go up the victim's arsehole, all the way through and then out their mouth.  I genuinely want this to happen to this failed arrangement of molecules.  Even that's too good for him though.  Imaple him and then have a circle of MS sufferers who live in social housing surround him, smoking big fat blunts of weed and then have them stub them out on him until his entire body is covered in burns then, and only then, do you even begin to move in the direction of what he actually deserves.



By the time it was out his mouth he'd be dead. The trick is to get the stake up to about chest height (following the spine to avoid major organs) and then use some sort of stay to prevent full insertion. Perhaps a proportion of the weed smoking MS sufferers could stub their blunts out on the stay itself so that at some point it would break allowing the final fatal foot of stake to force its way through his fat fucking face.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm still of the opinion that the most fun way to despatch Tory politicians will be to play human conkers using tower cranes.


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I would not piss on him if he was on fire.



Well no, that would be self-defeating. You'd be too busy worrying about where to hide the petrol and the matches.


----------



## stavros (Jun 27, 2014)

I've only watched the first half hour of this week's episode, but having a Tory, a Kipper and a Murdoch stooge on with a Lib Dem unknown and Two Jags doesn't portray great evenness.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 27, 2014)

I liked how they managed to twist the phone hacking scandal onto Labour. As if Prescott was himself hacking phones.

Meanwhile that panto twat villain from the news of the screws accused someone in the audience of trying to deflect from operation yewtree by agreeing that cops were right to sniff around the hacking scandal.

Lulz.

I swtiched off after that. I hate Paul Nuttalls and his stupid fat fucking empty head.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 27, 2014)

Perfect. Put it in han solo slime. The essence of wells.


----------



## cantsin (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I liked how they managed to twist the phone hacking scandal onto Labour. As if Prescott was himself hacking phones.
> 
> Meanwhile that panto twat villain from the news of the screws accused someone in the audience of trying to deflect from operation yewtree by agreeing that cops were right to sniff around the hacking scandal.
> 
> ...



Neil Wallis / NOTW dep ed, is properly shady - scumbag.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone catch last nights. I tried whilst at work. That Charlie bloke from the plumbers, when I first saw him, I though BNP. WHat a nice, intelligent, articulate young man! There was a woman on from the Mirror, who did a fine job of defending the sexting row.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 3, 2014)

Charlie Mullins is a cock. What else do you need to know. Another right wing 'self made man', another anomaly given airtime by the establishment. The most depressing thing was Stella Creasy's utter inability to defend Labour against a twat like Shapps who does nothing but trot out the same lie about labour ruining everything. I gave up when it was abundantly clear tha audience was pro-tory.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 3, 2014)

Charlie Mullins is also as thick as pigshit; he could barely string a sentence together. Everything he said had been said by some Tory minister. Utter cretin.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Charlie Mullins is a cock. What else do you need to know. Another right wing 'self made man', another anomaly given airtime by the establishment. The most depressing thing was Stella Creasy's utter inability to defend Labour against a twat like Shapps who does nothing but trot out the same lie about labour ruining everything. I gave up when it was abundantly clear tha audience was pro-tory.


 
Didn't take that from it all. I thought most of the audience were anti political class - including the representative of that class from the Labour Party. There is a massive diference.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Charlie Mullins is a cock. What else do you need to know. Another right wing 'self made man', another anomaly given airtime by the establishment. The most depressing thing was Stella Creasy's utter inability to defend Labour against a twat like Shapps who does nothing but trot out the same lie about labour ruining everything. I gave up when it was abundantly clear tha audience was pro-tory.


What do you suggest she could have done to put the true picture of labour's greatness across?


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm still surprised they put Shapps on the telly, he's got the gravitas of Saturday staff in Dixons, slippery and unconvincing.  If there was a chance of a 'Portillo moment' in the next election I'd love it to be him, although there's plenty of others in the running.  It should be 'fish in a barrel' for Labour to take him on, but they have no fight in them.


----------



## maomao (Oct 3, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> It should be 'fish in a barrel' for Labour to take him on, but they have no fight in them.



It's not that they have no fight in them it's just that with both parties fully signed up to the neo-liberal consensus there really is nothing to fight _about_.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 3, 2014)

Shapps does this thing where, when he starts, he shakes his hands around like he's holding and shaking something, then very quickly goes "you know".

That's not interesting. He's a twat. A slippery salesman. That's all he is; a shyster and a hollow man. 

All he needs to do, and all he does, is reinforce the key tory lies: labour brought the economy down, labour spent all the money, labour caused the crash, labour punched your kitten.

And Stella Creasy sat there pleading to tbe taken seriously by a swivel eyed ukip supporter while doing NOTHING to refute these easy lies.

What is the point.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2014)

What is the point of what?


----------



## treelover (Oct 3, 2014)

Stella Creasey did some pretty good work on pay day loans as did Paul Blomfield, I saw her on Newsnight awhile ago being pretty robust,
but that was about equality issues, which Modern Labour do get agitated about, not poverty, etc anymore


----------



## Betsy (Oct 3, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> I'm still surprised they put Shapps on the telly, he's got the gravitas of Saturday staff in Dixons, slippery and unconvincing. * If there was a chance of a 'Portillo moment' in the next election I'd love it to be him, *although there's plenty of others in the running.  It should be 'fish in a barrel' for Labour to take him on, but they have no fight in them.


YES PLEASE!

 Thought Susie Boniface was excellent last night...Stella Creasy not so...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> Stella Creasey did some preety good work on pay day loans as did Paul Blomfield, I saw her on Newsnight awhile ago being pretty robust,
> but that was about equality issues, which Modern Labour do get agitated about, not poverty, etc anymore


 
Her stuff on payday loans was more 'saving the poor from themselves' and bashing some easy target pay day lenders rather than seeking to raise the underlying reasons why people use them and need them. Too many awkward questions would arise for the 'campaign' if she had.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 4, 2014)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Too many awkward questions would arise for the 'campaign' if she had.


What do you mean?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2014)

That the conditions that lead to people being in need would be something awkward for her to address. Simple.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 4, 2014)

dogsauce said:
			
		

> I'm still surprised they put Shapps on the telly, he's got the gravitas of Saturday staff in Dixons, slippery and unconvincing. *If there was a chance of a 'Portillo moment' in the next election I'd love it to be him, although there's plenty of others in the running. It should be 'fish in a barrel' for Labour to take him on, but they have no fight in them*.



His majority in Welwyn Hatfield is huge -- over 17,000 

I was thinking, before, that Shapps's seat might actually be winnable -- it was Labour in 1997 and 2001. But then I got that Wiki reality check


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 4, 2014)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Her stuff on payday loans was more 'saving the poor from themselves' and bashing some easy target pay day lenders rather than seeking to raise the underlying reasons why people use them and need them. Too many awkward questions would arise for the 'campaign' if she had.


No I think that's too simplistic - it's not about saving the poor from themselves, it's about enabling people to take control for themselves over their consumer finance, especially in her case and the work she has done around credit unions etc.

The actual flaw is not that it doesn't raise awkward questions, but questions they haven't even considered such as real economic empowerment having to come from the workplace first not consumer finance. 

Which is not to knock the payday loans stuff which was excellent as are credit unions, but to nail down the real issue.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 4, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> His majority in Welwyn Hatfield is huge -- over 17,000
> 
> I was thinking, before, that Shapps's seat might actually be winnable -- it was Labour in 1997 and 2001. But then I got that Wiki reality check



Looks like he's going nowhere. On the plus side, this means he'll continue to embarrass them.

Tbh I think Clegg is the one people most want to see humiliated next year, and perhaps with a decent campaign that one is possible.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 4, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Tbh I think Clegg is the one people most want to see humiliated next year, and perhaps with a decent campaign that one is possible.



Agreed -- I'd say that a Cleggout is more on the cards, and in Sheffield, there'll be 
more of a full-on arse-kick campaign I reckon


----------



## Tankus (Oct 4, 2014)

Ed Balls .....would I laff.....( near marginal maj 1101...2.3%)


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 4, 2014)

The Tories had a big push for Ball's seat last time round as part of a decapitation strategy, they won't manage the same this time. There's also quite a lot of nationalist sentiment in his constituency (Morley's had BNP councillors before now) so I'd expect UKIP to do quite well, weakening the tory vote more than the labour one.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah I have to agree with Dogsauce -- the closeness of that majority was unrepresentative of what'll really happen next time.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 5, 2014)

Has TTIP ever once been the basis of a question on that pompous travesty of a show?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 5, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Looks like he's going nowhere. On the plus side, this means he'll continue to embarrass them.
> 
> Tbh I think Clegg is the one people most want to see humiliated next year, and perhaps with a decent campaign that one is possible.


IDS surely!

Though there's much less chance of unseating the Cunt of Chingford


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> IDS surely!
> 
> Though there's much less chance of unseating the Cunt of Chingford



Chingford is going Labour, mainly due to demographic changes but it's at least 10 years away if not 15 from going all the way...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 5, 2014)

IDS will be well in with the local gentry.


----------



## red & green (Oct 5, 2014)

Bbqt is an insult to the intelligence - what I took from a rare viewing of it this week is that I am never ever ever going to Northampton


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 6, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Has TTIP ever once been the basis of a question on that pompous travesty of a show?



Dunno, can't be bothered to watch it any more.

But the last time I heard a senior politician mention TTIP (I think it was IDS or Cable, one of the bald ones) it was to dismiss the whole thing about the unaccountable tribunals which will be able to overrule British law as a 'minor detail' which had been blown out of all proportion and which none of the conspiracy theorists had got right anyway. He neglected to explain what the tribunals actually would be for, or mention the numerous cases of Latin American governments being sued by US corporations for trying to protect the health and welfare of their people under simillar free trade agreements.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2014)

red & green said:


> Bbqt is an insult to the intelligence - what I took from a rare viewing of it this week is that I am never ever ever going to Northampton




That was at the royal and derngate, nice venue.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2014)

On the panel tonight are Conservative health secretary Jeremy Hunt MP, Labour's shadow leader of the commons Angela Eagle MP, former leader of the Liberal Democrats Ming Campbell MP, author and commentator Isabel Oakeshott and broadcaster Giles Fraser.

Anyone want to predict what topics will come up?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> On the panel tonight are Conservative health secretary Jeremy Hunt MP, Labour's shadow leader of the commons Angela Eagle MP, former leader of the Liberal Democrats Ming Campbell MP, author and commentator Isabel Oakeshott and broadcaster Giles Fraser.
> 
> Anyone want to predict what topics will come up?



Dogging.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Dogging.


In relation to which conservative minster?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2014)

immigration, what a surprise.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2014)

dimbleby should get a grip - that tie's fucking vile


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2014)

Giles Fraser was good on immigration.
Hunt was choking on the party line.
Ming Campbell - if you don't like Dimblebies tie, what about Ming's shirt and tie combo ... ouch !


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> immigration, what a surprise.


2 UKIP spokespersons


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2014)

they don't let Hunt out very often, do they?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2014)

Village life


----------



## dweller (Oct 16, 2014)

whine whine moan moan, I can't face it, back to the ambient drone music


----------



## dweller (Oct 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Village life


imagine being trapped in a village with her for your neighbour


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2014)

Had to turn it off when the Tory started talking about immigrants, the EU and benefits claimants. Just dismal to watch.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2014)

Hunt is a plonker


----------



## poului (Oct 17, 2014)

Angela Eagle could have really made a fair bit of capital out of the whole Lord Freud scandal with a thoughtful and forensic analysis there.

Instead she managed to turn the whole audience against her.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 17, 2014)

poului said:


> Angela Eagle could have really made a fair bit of capital out of the whole Lord Freud scandal with a thoughtful and forensic analysis there.
> 
> Instead she managed to turn the whole audience against her.


They raised the question of his comments did they? I switched off beforehand I guess
...
Well that was a dismal interlude .


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 17, 2014)

poului said:


> Angela Eagle could have really made a fair bit of capital out of the whole Lord Freud scandal with a thoughtful and forensic analysis there.
> 
> Instead she managed to turn the whole audience against her.


She could have mentioned Remploy, which the Tories cut.

Angela Eagle? More like Angela Feral Pigeon.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 17, 2014)

Labour seem to never land any punches, even with the softest of targets.  It's like they've been bribed to throw the fight.  Not so much opposition to the government as seeing how loud they can shout 'me too!'

I haven't watched QT for ages, even laughing at the freakishly-haired public schoolboys in the audience can't offset the tediousness of the questions and answers.


----------



## killer b (Oct 17, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Labour seem to never land any punches, even with the softest of targets.


I'm amazed anyone expects them to. On all matters of importance, they differ only in degree - how would they be able to even take a swing, let alone land a punch?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> She could have mention Remploy, which the Tories cut.
> 
> Angela Eagle? More like Angela Feral Pigeon.


Nino,  i know we're not fighting any more, and I'm happy about that, but that line - my god.


----------



## rioted (Oct 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> my god.


LOL


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Nino,  i know we're not fighting any more, and I'm happy about that, but that line - my god.


It was before breakfast. 

But she is shit.


----------



## rekil (Oct 17, 2014)

If David Schneider had put that on his twitter though - 300 RTs no probs


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 17, 2014)

brogdale said:


> they don't let Hunt out very often, do they?



Not surprising, given how often he makes a complete and utter Jeremy Hunt of himself.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 17, 2014)

double post.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm getting the Matrix effect watching this


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 17, 2014)

She was useless, but she didn't turn the audience against her, we have the right wing media and four years of tory propaganda to thank for that. Even god bothering twat Giles Fraser said he shouldn't resign. 

No, he should be fucking taken out the back and shot dead.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone watching tonight:

In Liverpool.
Scotland's outgoing first minister Alex Salmond MSP,
Labour's shadow energy secretary Caroline Flint MP,
Conservative minister for disabled people Mark Harper MP,
UKIP's Louise Bours MEP
the leader of the Unite trade union Len McCluskey.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 23, 2014)

Let's start with hanging.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 23, 2014)

That woman has a fucking poppy on, in October.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 23, 2014)

They all have

I think


----------



## weltweit (Oct 23, 2014)

Tory Mark Harper got a stony silence after claiming things were good up north


----------



## weltweit (Oct 23, 2014)

I see Mark Harper is minster for disabled people, I wonder if we will have a question about the minimum wage for disabled people or did we have that last week?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Tory Mark Harper got a stony silence after claiming things were good up north


He's great, isn't he? He can't even pretend to look as though he cares.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2014)

Since when has Kathy Burke been UKIP?


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Since when has Kathy Burke been UKIP?



Bit rough on Kathy. This woman sure is an obnoxious big mouth though.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't think she knows much about the NHS either .....


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Bit rough on Kathy. This woman sure is an obnoxious big mouth though.


Fair point; though from the same profession.

Louise Bours; sure does.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 23, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I don't think she knows much about the NHS either .....


I take it back .. a bit


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I don't think she knows much about the NHS either .....


 The Dr's question was good.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 23, 2014)

Right...that's been turned off.   The usual garbage of politicians shouting.  I had a faint hope early on when it sounded like someone was shooting a gun.


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Fair point; though from the same profession.
> 
> Louise Bours; sure does.



You could actually go clean off your rocker if you were locked in a room with her and she just ranted like she normally does.

This probably means she'll be Prime Minister after Nigel suffers a stroke.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 23, 2014)

Louise Bores is totally out of her depth. Just embarrassing.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 23, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> You could actually go clean off your rocker if you were locked in a room with her and she just ranted like she normally does.
> 
> This probably means she'll be Prime Minister after Nigel suffers a stroke.


She'd still be reading from her ukip script


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 23, 2014)

All of them go on and on about NHS Managers and true a few are paid too much, but I'd imagine the NHS takes a fuck of a lot of managing, the buildings, the IT, the vehicles etc. Perhaps all these moaners think these things should be managed by surgeons or podiatrists in their lunch hours.


----------



## treelover (Oct 23, 2014)

No Lib Dem?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> No Lib Dem?


Nope ....

I would have preferred one of those to the mad UKIP woman.

I liked Len McCluskey, I have more in common with his views than I had thought.


----------



## treelover (Oct 23, 2014)

He went down very well


----------



## weltweit (Oct 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> He went down very well


I like anyone who wants more engineering and manufacturing in Britain, people like that are in short supply from the political ranks these days, god knows why when the sector can produce quality jobs for people.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 24, 2014)

Has TTIP ever been mentioned, let alone discussed, on QT?


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 24, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Has TTIP ever been mentioned, let alone discussed, on QT?


Not sure, but that question has been asked on this thread before. Perhaps you should go to a few put that question down and see how you do. For best results add the word Farage.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 24, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Has TTIP ever been mentioned, let alone discussed, on QT?


I don't think it has been discussed in this season of QT programmes no.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 24, 2014)

treelover said:


> No Lib Dem?



Are they really relevant any more?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Are they really relevant any more?


They are the tory government.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 24, 2014)

brogdale said:


> They are the tory government.



Exactly, so why bother inviting a Lib Dem as well as a Tory?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 24, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I liked Len McCluskey, I have more in common with his views than I had thought.


 
Exposed some really important issues and problems - then went and blew it by revealing his solution was to err vote Labour


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't recall him saying about voting for labour.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2014)

**


----------



## JimW (Oct 24, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> ..........<good stuff snipped>........._._


Either David Dimbleby's had a deathbed conversion to proper journalism or you've posted this to the wrong thread my lover.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2014)

JimW said:


> Either David Dimbleby's had a deathbed conversion to proper journalism or you've posted this to the wrong thread my lover.


Friggery - ta.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 24, 2014)

What are the opportunities for decent debate and discussion, as QT is so anemic?

Whet can I find good radio, TV (even), or podcasts/online media to download.

my radio is tuned to bbc and its so depressing. For some reason I listen to a bit of either radio4 or, god forgive me, radio Bristol, which is just dire.

I crave an alternative. There's just nothing I'm aware of.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't worry about what these people say,  read a book or a good journal or something similar instead.


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Has TTIP ever been mentioned, let alone discussed, on QT?



Expanding on this, has Ukip ever been pressed on its policy correlation with Washington? The US has a much smaller population than continental Europe, but, on foreign policy especially, Downing Street always seems to go with the White House's decisions.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 25, 2014)

UKIP still has no manifesto, afaict. They promised it would be ready by their conference.

Or was the Bigots Calypso the manifesto put to music?


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> UKIP still has no manifesto, afaict.



Hence McCluskey's jibe to Bours.

Ukip spin doctors have a variation on the Tories' and Lib Dems' standard "Well inherited this awful economic mess from the previous administration" spiel when they don't know the answer to a question. They simply quote some stats on immigrants of dubious relevance/accuracy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> UKIP still has no manifesto, afaict. They promised it would be ready by their conference.
> 
> Or was the Bigots Calypso the manifesto put to music?



It's a lot easier to appeal to floating voters if you avoid taking a clear stand on anything. Whatever they do come up with will most likely alienate the kind of people they want to attract come the next election by being too mental, either that or it will alienate their long term supporters by not being mental enough. 

Farage has been given a very easy ride about the fact his party has no policies. People attack him on immigration and the EU which is exactly what he wants because that's his bailiwick. He knows he can spout his dubious statistics and spurious arguments over and over again when he's talking about immigration, safe in the knowledge that the people he wants to appeal to aren't going to look into the facts because it's not facts they're after but rather a set of excuses for prejudices they already have.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2014)

I am terrified by how powerful UKIP will have to become before people actually realise what they are. I am worried that by then they will have too much momentum. In fact, that's probably a reasonable interpretation of the Nazi's rise to power and that didn't exactly have a jolly ending.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2014)

What is the interpretation?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 26, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's a lot easier to appeal to floating voters if you avoid taking a clear stand on anything. Whatever they do come up with will most likely alienate the kind of people they want to attract come the next election by being too mental, either that or it will alienate their long term supporters by not being mental enough.
> 
> Farage has been given a very easy ride about the fact his party has no policies. People attack him on immigration and the EU which is exactly what he wants because that's his bailiwick. He knows he can spout his dubious statistics and spurious arguments over and over again when he's talking about immigration, safe in the knowledge that the people he wants to appeal to aren't going to look into the facts because it's not facts they're after but rather a set of excuses for prejudices they already have.


I rang their head office (not sure about the cost of calls to Transylvania these days) to ask about their policies regarding climate and benefits. They just gave me Roger Helmer's email address. They didn't know who would deal with benefit policy so I left it at that. Helmer, massage loving homophobe and enemdy of science, is their environment person. The mind weeps.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> What is the interpretation?


Huh? The one I said.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 26, 2014)

8115 said:


> I am terrified by how powerful UKIP will have to become before people actually realise what they are. I am worried that by then they will have too much momentum. In fact, that's probably a reasonable interpretation of the Nazi's rise to power and that didn't exactly have a jolly ending.


I actually don't think they want real power. Not the job of PM. Farage wouldn't last five minutes if he got to number 10. What they want imo is control at the local level.

And to stay in the EU because that way their MEP's can continue to campaign for their position (snouts in the trough) to fight to get out of the EU while being paid lots of money/expenses ni the process.

It's a massive sham.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 26, 2014)

Surely what UKIP want is the UK out of the EU, if they achieve that I would expect they would disband.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I actually don't think they want real power. Not the job of PM. Farage wouldn't last five minutes if he got to number 10. What they want imo is control at the local level.


Well I hope they don't get it.

If you had told me five years ago where UKIP would be today I would have said, no way.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2014)

8115 said:


> Huh? The one I said.


I see no interpretation.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I see no interpretation.


Explanation. Sorry.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2014)

You didn't offer an interpretation of anything as far as i can see.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You didn't offer an interpretation of anything as far as i can see.


Yeah, as in no, I suggested an explanation.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2014)

8115 said:


> Yeah, as in no, I suggested an explanation.


Where? I see no explanation either.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 26, 2014)

8115 said:


> Well I hope they don't get it.
> 
> If you had told me five years ago where UKIP would be today I would have said, no way.


They have one MP who was the incumbent MP anyway that people voted for because he is the incumbent MP. The only reason there was an election was because he changed his tie. It's utterly tosh.

They diosgust me and i don't want them having any power, but actual national governance? Farage wouldn't last five minutes on the world's stage. The problem is getting them out of their parochial local holdfasts where they influence local issues and hold back community development and cohesion through their divisive bullshit.

I doubt the likes of that fatheaded credit card waving economically illiterate twat, Nuttall, would have a clue how to govern a national administration. The guy is an embarassment. The rest of them are no better, and seem to spend their time embarassing themselves on twitter.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2014)

8115 said:


> I am terrified by how powerful UKIP will have to become before people actually realise what they are. I am worried that by then they will have too much momentum. In fact, that's probably a reasonable interpretation of the Nazi's rise to power and that didn't exactly have a jolly ending.



I think a handful of MPs will provide them with more than enough rope to hang themselves with. I don't see them as much of a threat in themselves, but unfortunately the other parties do and they're shifting all their policies and rhetoric rightwards in response to that.

That's democracy for you, everyone ends up chasing the floating voters and the rest of us get ignored.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Where? I see no explanation either.


Maybe the Nazis rose to power because by the time they had enough power for people to realise what they were really like, they had too much momentum to be stopped.

How is that not an explanation for, how does a country end up tolerating a government who send people to death camps?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2014)

Forget it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> What are the opportunities for decent debate and discussion, as QT is so anemic?
> 
> Whet can I find good radio, TV (even), or podcasts/online media to download.
> 
> ...



Of course there isn't. It's either at the beginning of this thread, or on one of the past QT threads that I mentioned that QT isn't about "decent debate", it's about "politics as spectacle". It's a simulacrum of politics designed to appease those who cleave to mainstream party politics. In the most basic meaning of the word, it *is* a "show".


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2014)

plus the audience is stuffed with carefully screened bellends. Last time I watched it someone from a libertarian right party was in the audience asking a loaded question, no more of that thanks. I'd rather sit clicking 'random article' on wikipedia for a solid hour.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2014)

8115 said:


> I am terrified by how powerful UKIP will have to become before people actually realise what they are. I am worried that by then they will have too much momentum. In fact, that's probably a reasonable interpretation of the Nazi's rise to power and that didn't exactly have a jolly ending.



It's frankly a piss-poor interpretation of how the Nazis rose to power which puts the onus on the electorate, rather than on the machinations of the likes of von Papen and other members of Germany's establishment, or the cowardly timidity of the SPD and most of the other mainstream political parties under Weimar.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2014)

8115 said:


> Maybe the Nazis rose to power because by the time they had enough power for people to realise what they were really like, they had too much momentum to be stopped.
> 
> How is that not an explanation for, how does a country end up tolerating a government who send people to death camps?



Read some history, especially about the seizure of power that took place in '33. That way, you'll see why your "explanation" explains nothing.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's frankly a piss-poor interpretation of how the Nazis rose to power which puts the onus on the electorate, rather than on the machinations of the likes of von Papen and other members of Germany's establishment, or the cowardly timidity of the SPD and most of the other mainstream political parties under Weimar.


Do you generally think electorates and ordinary people in general don't have any power or was it something particular about Germany in the run up to the Second World War?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 28, 2014)

8115 said:


> Do you generally think electorates and ordinary people in general don't have any power or was it something particular about Germany in the run up to the Second World War?



Germany had particular *circumstances* (the left was split into two main _blocs_ that wouldn't co-operate. Simply stated, the SPD - the social democrats - had done to the KPD (the Communist party) everything from assassinating members, to grassing them, to having the party declared illegal etc etc. Historians (and Trots) always bemoan the fact that the SPD and KPD didn't form a united front against Nazism, but it wasn't on the cards. The KPD had been betrayed too many times by the SPD to put any trust in their promises.
As for electorates and people in general, power depends on how much your nation's constitution grants you. Here in the UK it grants us the sum of a right to vote in local, General and European elections. It grants us no power of recall, or *any* mechanism for The People to enforce *their* will on their chosen representatives (MPs, in other words). Other polities are granted that power, and the national politics of those states tends to reflect the fact that elected representatives need to keep the electorate onside. Here it's just a splurge of concern every four to five years, and that's your lot - they'll represent their party interest in Parliament, not yours or mine.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Has TTIP ever been mentioned, let alone discussed, on QT?


There was a segment on it on Politics Europe on Sunday. UKIP bod is against it because it should be negotiated by the UK not Brussels and they really really love the NHS. If someone asked a question about it repeatedly mentioning UKIP it my get on.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 28, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Surely what UKIP want is the UK out of the EU, if they achieve that I would expect they would disband.



Yes I'm sure they would gladly relinquish their political influence and expense accounts the very second their goal was achieved.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 28, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yes I'm sure they would gladly relinquish their political influence and expense accounts the very second their goal was achieved.



Farage is contesting a seat in Westminster at the next election, so he'll still be on the gravy train if he wins.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yes I'm sure they would gladly relinquish their political influence and expense accounts the very second their goal was achieved.



The "withering away" of the party.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 28, 2014)

brogdale said:


> The "withering away" of the party.



I'll believe it when I see it. Probably not even then.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been under the impression that however much UKIP started out as the party against the EU it is now being used to shore up the right vote as the Tory Party continues its decades long decline. Expect to see a Tory Party in power with a UKIP junior partner shoring them up if this continues. Not in 2015 but maybe in 2020 or 2025.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> I've been under the impression that however much UKIP started out as the party against the EU it is now being used to shore up the right vote as the Tory Party continues its decades long decline. Expect to see a Tory Party in power with a UKIP junior partner shoring them up if this continues. Not in 2015 but maybe in 2020 or 2025.


What does shore up the right vote mean? Used by who? What are the forces in play?


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> What does shore up the right vote mean? Used by who? What are the forces in play?


Newby attempts to express opinion!! Uh ho!!  I'll scuttle back under my rock I think....


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> Newby attempts to express opinion!! Uh ho!!  I'll scuttle back under my rock I think....


You're not a newby. I'm not having a go - what did you mean. That's all. If you meant to use another term then fine, let's have it and see where we go from there.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 28, 2014)

Do me a favour and just rip it to shreds now without my input... I haven't got the energy!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 29, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> I've been under the impression that however much UKIP started out as the party against the EU it is now being used to shore up the right vote as the Tory Party continues its decades long decline. Expect to see a Tory Party in power with a UKIP junior partner shoring them up if this continues. Not in 2015 but maybe in 2020 or 2025.


For a party in decline they don't seem to be doing badly


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> For a party in decline they don't seem to be doing badly


Look at their votes through the decades. They've been declining since the 70s. This time they needed the Lib Dems to give them a majority and with an appalling performance from Labour, and major economic collapse, still couldn't get a majority! My view is that it's only the fact that Labour are so weak that keeps the Tories afloat!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 29, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> Look at their votes through the decades. They've been declining since the 70s. This time they needed the Lib Dems to give them a majority and with an appalling performance from Labour, and major economic collapse, still couldn't get a majority! My view is that it's only the fact that Labour are so weak that keeps the Tories afloat!



It doesn't appear to be much of a decline; they had the most votes in 2010 - Hung Parliament notwithstanding.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It doesn't appear to be much of a decline; they had the most votes in 2010 - Hung Parliament notwithstanding.


No? Add 2010 where there vote didn't move from 2005 and you have long term secular decline.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It doesn't appear to be much of a decline; they had the most votes in 2010 - Hung Parliament notwithstanding.


From http://socialistreview.org.uk/376/ukip-and-crisis-conservatism
"An interesting recent paper written by the Labour MP Jon Trickett for Compass, The Conservative Dilemma, makes clear the extent of the problem. Trickett argues that, "surface tensions [in the Conservative Party] reflect the underlying decay of the Tories traditional social base". He shows there is a clear decline in the Conservative vote from around 55 percent of the electorate in 1931 to 35 percent in 2012. The Tories have not won a majority at a general election for over two decades now. In 1992, the last time the Conservatives managed a majority at a general election, John Major received 14.1 million votes (41.9 percent) - since then the Conservatives have never won more than 10.7 million. Conservative strategist Lord Ashcroft estimates that there are currently 8.2 million core "True Blue" voters - nowhere near enough to win a general election."

and that paper is here
http://www.compassonline.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Conservative_Dilemma.pdf


----------



## Quartz (Oct 29, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> The Tories have not won a majority at a general election for over two decades now.



In 1997 Labour hadn't had a majority in two decades.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 29, 2014)

Quartz said:


> In 1997 Labour hadn't had a majority in two decades.


But the paper describes a long decline from the 1930s. That wasn't true of Labour


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2014)

Quartz said:


> In 1997 Labour hadn't had a majority in two decades.


But they had a popular vote that had increased markedly in size in every election from 1983 onwards - whereas the tories stayed around the same low 30%. And look beyond the last few elections if you want to look at historical patterns.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 29, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> But the paper describes a long decline from the 1930s. That wasn't true of Labour



Well...the bigger picture...


----------



## Quartz (Oct 29, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> But the paper describes a long decline from the 1930s. That wasn't true of Labour



brogdale beat me to it.


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

What we need is a revived Whig party of the left.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 29, 2014)

If the tory vote is shrinking, why on earth are both other main parties (ie lab and the yellow scum) hell bent on kowtowing to the same values?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 29, 2014)

JimW said:


> What we need is a revived Whig party of the left.


If you live in Vauxhall.....


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

brogdale said:


> If you live in Vauxhall.....


OK, OK I take it back


----------



## brogdale (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> If the tory vote is shrinking, why on earth are both other main parties (ie lab and the yellow scum) hell bent on kowtowing to the same values?


because they hold them too?


----------



## treelover (Oct 29, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> From http://socialistreview.org.uk/376/ukip-and-crisis-conservatism
> "An interesting recent paper written by the Labour MP Jon Trickett for Compass, The Conservative Dilemma, makes clear the extent of the problem. Trickett argues that, "surface tensions [in the Conservative Party] reflect the underlying decay of the Tories traditional social base". He shows there is a clear decline in the Conservative vote from around 55 percent of the electorate in 1931 to 35 percent in 2012. The Tories have not won a majority at a general election for over two decades now. In 1992, the last time the Conservatives managed a majority at a general election, John Major received 14.1 million votes (41.9 percent) - since then the Conservatives have never won more than 10.7 million. Conservative strategist Lord Ashcroft estimates that there are currently 8.2 million core "True Blue" voters - nowhere near enough to win a general election."
> 
> and that paper is here
> http://www.compassonline.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Conservative_Dilemma.pdf




Even 8 million is too many, voters who are prepared say to endorse, maybe even enjoy the savage cuts, increasing harassment of benefit claimants and for many condone the loss of life.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 30, 2014)

O-Patz...the hard of thinking.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 30, 2014)

Patterson and Hunt are planks ..


----------



## The Pale King (Oct 30, 2014)

"the economy is doing well because of the hardworking businesses and entrepreneurs and wealth creators..."

Tristram Hunt MP just now on question time. 

Now Caroline Lucas is quoting the CBI in defence of the EU.

I hate this show!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 31, 2014)

Lucas' comments I can understand.

For Hunt to say that (at which point I gave up and went to bed, only to wake an hour later convinced a giant spider was in my room - fucking politicians) was inexcusable.

Only the 'wealth creators businesses and entrpreneurs count? What about the nurses, shop floor wage slaves and paramedics and the like? Oh that's right, they are just servants - they bring nothing of value to the table.

Scum.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 31, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Patterson and Hunt are planks ..


Don't forget that poisonous barrel of treachery, 'baroness' kramer. Fucking reactionary old cow.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> If the tory vote is shrinking, why on earth are both other main parties (ie lab and the yellow scum) hell bent on kowtowing to the same values?



Because the electorate isn't who they serve.  It's a case of convincing the electorate _this is good for them_ rather than acting on the concerns of the general population.


Caught a bit of the end of it last night, Patterson is a proper awful old tory, the sort you thought was dying out and being replaced by shiny marketing people.  His comment about 90,000 wind turbines being needed to replace nuclear, and saying 'where would we put them all'?  It's less than 1 per square mile across the country, you thick twat (not even allowing for all those they can stick offshore).


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 31, 2014)

JimW said:


> What we need is a revived Whig party of the left.



...would you let Michael Fabricant in though...?







....ooooh _*Whig*_ Party....


----------



## brogdale (Oct 31, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> ...would you let Michael Fabricant in though...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Tesco had promised not sell that Savile outfit this Halloween?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> If the tory vote is shrinking, why on earth are both other main parties (ie lab and the yellow scum) hell bent on kowtowing to the same values?



Because they all get their 'ideas' from the same cesspool of lobbyists and think tanks. They're all pro-corporate neoliberal parties, the only thing they really differ on is the precise amount of corporate shafting they think the general public is willing to accept.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 31, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Because the electorate isn't who they serve.  It's a case of convincing the electorate _this is good for them_ rather than acting on the concerns of the general population.
> 
> 
> Caught a bit of the end of it last night, Patterson is a proper awful old tory, the sort you thought was dying out and being replaced by shiny marketing people.  His comment about 90,000 wind turbines being needed to replace nuclear, and saying 'where would we put them all'?  It's less than 1 per square mile across the country, you thick twat (not even allowing for all those they can stick offshore).


I switched off when he started spewing, quite gleefully (look i'm on message!), that torried old 'labour ruined the economy' cliche.

Again the audience were against labour (rightly or wrongly); how can the opposition of the day have any responsibility for this EU bill we have to pay? This is purely down to the government aand how they handle it and whether they knew about it before everyone else, which they must have done. But again the Liam Byrne 'there's no money' letter was brought up and the usual local business tossers in the audience lapped it up.

THis is the second time now that something has been massively, and IMO unfairly, spun in the programme to blame Labour when it's entirely the fault of government.


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2014)

Apparently, Tristram Hunt was a member of the Footlights at Cambridge, so his entire political career may well just be a satirical piss-take.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 6, 2014)

Mad Mel alert!!!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

Never heard of Brandon Lewis before....


----------



## brogdale (Nov 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Never heard of Brandon Lewis before....


 Great Yarmouth; he better enjoy the limelight whilst he can.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 6, 2014)

They're not talking about things, though.  They've settled into that cosy all-political-chaps-together consensus.  Let's bicker a bit and not rock the boat too much.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 6, 2014)

He seems pretty thick tbh...I assume he's a mason and that's assisted in his progress?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 6, 2014)

Sirena said:


> They're not talking about things, though.  They've settled into that cosy all-political-chaps-together consensus.  Let's bicker a bit and not rock the boat too much.


That's right, but that's their job...and the role of the state braodcaster. God grief, we can't have the masses actually being exposed to the real drivers behind their impoverishment.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

Matt Forde comedian. Never heard of him either


----------



## brogdale (Nov 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> He seems pretty thick tbh...I assume he's a mason and that's assisted in his progress?


tbf..not as thick as OPatz


----------



## brogdale (Nov 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Matt Forde comedian. Never heard of him either


Certainly a fucking comedy act..."big fan of tony Blair"


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

Mad Mel has been quite reasonable tonight .. so far .. perhaps I speak too soon !!


----------



## SovietArmy (Nov 6, 2014)

Too much glory of Margaret tonight.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Mad Mel has been quite reasonable tonight .. so far .. perhaps I speak too soon !!


She niggled on a bit about immigrants but nothing came near her speciality area for ranting...


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 7, 2014)

She had a good whine about the 'sexualisation of children', blaming sex education and thankfully not blaming the sort of newspaper that once described an eight year-old in her gym kit as a 'leggy beauty'.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 7, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Matt Forde comedian. Never heard of him either


His miliblsnd impression was as embarrassing as his faith in Tony Blair.

Overall, utterly depressing. Immigration yet fucking-gain.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 7, 2014)

Phillips more or less spouted the LM position on child sexual exploitation line for line. She's clearly been spending too much time around Claire Fox and the IoI.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2014)

Didn't watch it as always but Matt Forde was always funny on Radio 6 he was on either Russell Howard and John Richard's show or Adam and Joe can't remember which.


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2014)

Mad Mel's assertion that she's better placed than most to comment on immigration because some ancestors of hers came to the UK 100 years ago was a bit "some of my best friends are black".


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 8, 2014)

The Labour bloke can't buy a round of applause tonight.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> The Labour bloke can't buy a round of applause tonight.


tonight?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, on the most recent episode on iplayer I suppose.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 9, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well, on the most recent episode on iplayer I suppose.


how modern


----------



## hash tag (Nov 13, 2014)

Only watched last few minutes...shocked to see the tory shellfish getting laughed at


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2014)

hash tag said:


> Only watched last few minutes...shocked to see the tory shellfish getting laughed at


I must have missed that. Given that rod 'I want to become discuss because its the life of Riley'liddle was on, I switched off early.


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2014)

Have any drinking games been formulated based on Question Time clichés? For example, a shot whenever a coalition spiv says "We inherited such a mess of an economy caused by the Labour party", any mention of "hard-working families", etc.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2014)

stavros said:


> Have any drinking games been formulated based on Question Time clichés? For example, a shot whenever a coalition spiv says "We inherited such a mess of an economy caused by the Labour party", any mention of "hard-working families", etc.


Not sure I could afford the materials that would be required.


----------



## treelover (Nov 27, 2014)

Well, tonight saw one of the most baleful discussions on benefits for years: a hard faced woman who was basically on her arse instead of attacking the govt and tax dodgers , asked "why do the unemployed get more than her?", the right wing panel all agreed with her on this very bald assertion, especially Platell, even Jo Brand waffled on about, "the dignity of work"

no mention of how little most people on benefits get, a brief mention of the cuts by Chukka, and the audience seem to agree with the woman, it was Romford after all, but still depressing.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 27, 2014)

stavros said:


> Have any drinking games been formulated based on Question Time clichés? For example, a shot whenever a coalition spiv says "We inherited such a mess of an economy caused by the Labour party", any mention of "hard-working families", etc.



I've definitely seen one on Twitter, as well as a bingo card. The tory will always come up with 'a difficult decisions' at some point in the evening, it's written into their contract.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 27, 2014)

treelover said:


> Well, tonight saw one of the most baleful discussions on benefits for years: *a hard faced woman who was basically on her arse* instead of attacking the govt and tax dodgers , asked "why do the unemployed get more than her?", the right wing panel all agreed with her on this very bald assertion, especially Platell, even Jo Brand waffled on about, "the dignity of work"
> 
> no mention of how little most people on benefits get, a brief mention of the cuts by Chukka, and the audience seem to agree with the woman,* it was Romford after all, but still depressing*.



I didn't realise you were a prospective Labour MP.


----------



## SovietArmy (Nov 27, 2014)

fucking sick of politicians and what is wrong with people asking about immigrants, poor people responsible for everything,clapping  glory for politicians, deserve punch into face not clap.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 27, 2014)

SovietArmy said:


> fucking sick of politicians and what is wrong with people asking about immigrants, poor people responsible for everything,clapping  glory for politicians, deserve punch into face not clap.



Nobody dared to ask about it tonight, did they, without fear of being taken outside and shot.


----------



## treelover (Nov 27, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I didn't realise you were a prospective Labour MP.



I was waiting for that, I'm usually one of those on here who defend working class people(being one myself) and issues, and hate the 'chav' bashing, etc, but there was just something about this woman, a total lack of empathy and that is how my mother for example would have described her, same goes for most of the audience, even the liberal types who seemed to cheerlead for immigration but seemed to brook no support for those on benefit.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 28, 2014)

treelover said:


> Well, tonight saw one of the most baleful discussions on benefits for years: a hard faced woman who was basically on her arse instead of attacking the govt and tax dodgers , asked "why do the unemployed get more than her?", the right wing panel all agreed with her on this very bald assertion, especially Platell, even Jo Brand waffled on about, "the dignity of work".



If she were on apprentice wages and not working a full week, it might very well be the case that she earns less than the dole.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2014)

treelover said:


> I was waiting for that, I'm usually one of those on here who defend working class people(being one myself) and issues, and hate the 'chav' bashing, etc, but there was just something about this woman, a total lack of empathy and that is how my mother for example would have described her, same goes for most of the audience, even the liberal types who seemed to cheerlead for immigration but seemed to brook no support for those on benefit.



We can write off Romford to UKIP then.


----------



## treelover (Nov 28, 2014)

She was a single mother in her forties, I know what you are saying, it was her approach.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 28, 2014)

By far the most instructive moment was the last question which was if any party represents the working class. The labour neo liberal seemed to think the question was about the Olympics along with emphasising our differences.


----------



## Lea (Nov 28, 2014)

I see that Russell Brand and Nigel Farage will be on the panel at Canterbury on 11/12. That should be interesting to watch.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 28, 2014)

Lea said:


> I see that Russell Brand and Nigel Farage will be on the panel at Canterbury on 11/12. That should be interesting to watch.


I'd watch that. Pair of beauts being told to shut by posh boy BBC man Dimwit.


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2014)

Lea said:


> Nigel Farage will be on the panel at Canterbury on 11/12.



Oh good, because the BBC have been very coy about giving him any airtime over the past three years or so.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 28, 2014)

Someone from the audience asked "Why are there not more working class people in top jobs?"

It got me thinking.....


----------



## weltweit (Dec 4, 2014)

Blimey, Omid Djalili is on the panel!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 4, 2014)

Sajid Javid looks like a toxic egg. That's as much as I'll glean from this show.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 4, 2014)

I've never seen Jill Kirby before.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 4, 2014)

So next week Nigel Farage and Russell Brand ... should be a car crash ..


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 5, 2014)

Utterly irrelevant this program isn't it? For some reason tonight it struck me, more than ever before, how it's just a show.  Not in a conspiraloon way, I mean in a way that made me think the people on the panel (apart from the token comedian) couldn't give a flying fuck about the opinion of anyone in the audience.


----------



## coley (Dec 5, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Utterly irrelevant this program isn't it? For some reason tonight it struck me, more than ever before, how it's just a show.  Not in a conspiraloon way, I mean in a way that made me think the people on the panel (apart from the token comedian) couldn't give a flying fuck about the opinion of anyone in the audience.


If they need a 'token comedian'  stick Russell Howard in, should liven it up a bit.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 5, 2014)

coley said:


> If they need a 'token comedian'  stick Russell Howard in, should liven it up a bit.



or Stewart Lee perchance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

dear god it's so fucking shit i turned it off after fucking five minutes or so - rancid russell brand in one corner, nefandous nigel farage in another, horrors from the tories and labour  and some journo.


----------



## Lea (Dec 11, 2014)

Russell really losing it!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> dear god it's so fucking shit i turned it off after fucking five minutes or so - rancid russell brand in one corner, nefandous nigel farage in another, horrors from the tories and labour  and some journo.


I can only wish you'd been at the Question Time (see Brixton noticeboard) held about housing and regeneration tonight - you would have loved it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2014)

please..please...kill me


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> dear god it's so fucking shit i turned it off after fucking five minutes or so - rancid russell brand in one corner, nefandous nigel farage in another, horrors from the tories and labour  and some journo.



just switched it on..

2 bullshitters on the same stage


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 11, 2014)

Farage: "Australia has a high voter turnout and they speak to each other in a shocking way"

It's compulsory to vote in Australia


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

Greebo said:


> I can only wish you'd been at the Question Time (see Brixton noticeboard) held about housing and regeneration tonight - you would have loved it.


was there a full and frank exchange of views?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Farage: "Australia has a high voter turnout and they speak to each other in a shocking way"
> 
> It's compulsory to vote in Australia


but he is right they speak to each other in a shocking way


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> was there a full and frank exchange of views?


Oh yes, and some beautiful pieces of stonewalling.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> but he is right they speak to each other in a shocking way


I haven't seen their parliament, but he used this to show that "Punch and Judy" and adversarial politics doesn't affect turnout.

Or did you mean just any Aussie talking to any other?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Or did you mean just any Aussie talking to any other?


this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Oh yes, and some beautiful pieces of stonewalling.


might come next time it's on, but it would have to move on from stonewalling (which i'm fond of myself, as per picture below) to stoning.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 11, 2014)

ok nice to know i've not done to many drugs


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2014)

Brand to Farage - "You're not Del Boy, you're not Arthur Daley, you're a poundshop Enoch Powell."


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 11, 2014)

car crash tv


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 11, 2014)

This is pretty bloody cringe worthy tbf.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2014)

"That is rubbish... rubbish... rubbish..." - superb level of debate there.

Holy shit, I sort of know her! I think her name is Bunny


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> might come next time it's on, but it would have to move on from stonewalling (which i'm fond of myself, as per picture below) to stoning.<snip>


Sadly, a one off event.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 11, 2014)

not going to trash brand..


but this is not best platform for his rambling opinion


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2014)

Christ, it's scary how easily they can draw imaginary lines between issues


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 11, 2014)

This really is quite bad.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 11, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> car crash tv



Gods, yes... it reminds me of something online...


----------



## Lea (Dec 11, 2014)

It's more like a Jeremy Kyle show!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2014)

Christ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2014)

Loving this woman attacking the racists.  (listening on radio, can't stand watching it)


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 11, 2014)

i'm not racist let me rationalise my thought process




its not helping


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 11, 2014)

Turned it off. Feel better already.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2014)

I know this is a bit of an exception, but it's very quickly reminding me why I don't watch this show.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 11, 2014)

I want to overcrowd this country with more of me


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 11, 2014)

Farage has actually looked a bit rattled at times, though probably not to Brand's credit, just doesn't seem as sure of himself. Not many Doncaster accents in the audience - have they bussed them in from all over?


----------



## Lea (Dec 11, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Farage has actually looked a bit rattled at times, though probably not to Brand's credit, just doesn't seem as sure of himself. Not many Doncaster accents in the audience - have they bussed them in from all over?


It's in Canterbury


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh, it's in Canterbury! That makes sense then as that's where I met Bunny


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 11, 2014)

someone local to the show

Yay

*dances*


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 11, 2014)

Indeed. Why aren't we talking about that?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 11, 2014)

first interesting question of the show just happened


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 11, 2014)

Jesus. That audience was actually worse than the House of Commons. And they have the nerve to complain about Punch and Judy politics.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Sadly, a one off event.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> not going to trash brand..
> 
> 
> but this is not best platform for his rambling opinion


he's trashing himself quite enough without needing your assistance.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2014)

thought youd turned off PM ?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> thought youd turned off PM ?


Probably has all the fascination of a horrendous accident; you hate yourself for looking, but once you look it's difficult to stop.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 11, 2014)

oh yes i have a job because of the government


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 11, 2014)

"How are you Nigel?"

"IMMIGRANTS!"

"And you, Russell?"

"BANKERS AND CITY FOLK!"

What a pair of bellends.

Tory woman can't finish a sentence, floored by question about MPs pay.  Labour woman is wet as a curry fart.  Journo nondescript.

Me?  An hour older for no benefit whatsoever.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 11, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> "How are you Nigel?"
> 
> "IMMIGRANTS!"
> 
> ...



Must be a different show, are you watching the repeat on Dave?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2014)

Decent first half...tailed off later.  I've no idea what a grammar school is.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2014)

Been desperately trying to work out where they were holding that, just realised it's most likely the uni theatre!

That scratched an itch, I can tell you


----------



## Lea (Dec 11, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Decent first half...tailed off later.  I've no idea what a grammar school is.


Grammar school is an elite secondary school where you have to pass the eleven plus exam to get into. It's for more academic pupils.


----------



## Lea (Dec 11, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Been desperately trying to work out where they were holding that, just realised it's most likely the uni theatre!
> 
> That scratched an itch, I can tell you


Gulbenkian?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2014)

Lea said:


> Gulbenkian?


That's what I'm thinking, aye. It's about the right size.

Or, as I used to call it at uni, the *snigger* _Grill-Bakery_! *snort*

I was such a wag...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh fuck me, now Andrew Neil is telling Michael Portillo Christmas cracker jokes. And... *change channel*


----------



## Lea (Dec 11, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's what I'm thinking, aye. It's about the right size.
> 
> Or, as I used to call it at uni, the *snigger* _Grill-Bakery_! *snort*
> 
> I was such a wag...


Not the Marlowe then? 

Not been to either in a very long time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2014)

Lea said:


> Not the Marlowe then?
> 
> Not been to either in a very long time.


Me neither, but the Marlowe's enormous, the venue they were in wasn't, and had the right layout and stuff for the Gulbenkian.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2014)

Yup, just had a quick poke around the net and it was the Gulbenkian.

And I think that's challenging for the most productive and worthwhile thing to come out of this evening.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 12, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh fuck me, now Andrew Neil is telling Michael Portillo Christmas cracker jokes. And... *change channel*


You missed portillo's theory on why people use food banks: it's not because they're hungry; it's just so that they can save money on feeding the family and spend elsewhere.

Really.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 12, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You missed portillo's theory on why people use food banks <snip>


The more that sorry excuse for a human being gets into politics the worse he becomes.  The next time he does one of those railway programmes, somebody should arrange for him to never re-enter the UK.

Edited to add:  Scratch that - he should be stripped of everything he owns, forced to drop any and all social or professional contacts he has, and forced to live on JSA (sanctions and all) for 15 years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> thought youd turned off PM ?


i did. but i could extrapolate from the bits i did see.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You missed portillo's theory on why people use food banks: it's not because they're hungry; it's just so that they can save money on feeding the family and spend elsewhere.
> 
> Really.


Not simply 'elsewhere' but quite specifically on 'drugs'. The utter utter wanker.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2014)

Portillo in recent years seems to have been repatriated into the land of 'not a total prick' with his cuddly rail programs and his avuncular manners.

but he's still the same old toxic shit he always was in power


----------



## dennisr (Dec 12, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh, it's in Canterbury! That makes sense then as that's where I met Bunny


it was - try living in the same town...


----------



## Libertad (Dec 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Portillo in recent years seems to have been repatriated into the land of 'not a total prick' with his cuddly rail programs and his avuncular manners.
> 
> but he's still the same old toxic shit he always was in power



He can shove his Bradshaw's right up his fucking arse.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2014)

Lea said:


> Grammar school is an elite secondary school where you have to pass the eleven plus exam to get into. It's for more academic pupils.



It's for pupils who, at the age of 11, look like they will be more adept at academc subjects.

The whole idea of streaming kids into separate schools at that age is pretty barbaric IMO.

e2a: Glad someone pointed out that a return to grammar schools would suggest a return to secondary moderns as well. Or some other kind of lower-tier school for those deemed to be not really worth the effort.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 12, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>




He forgot to say, Bah, humbug, at the end. Let's hope the ghost of Christmas Thatch pays Portillo a visit in the coming days, her chains clanking hideously along his bedroom passage.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's for pupils who, at the age of 11, look like they will be more adept at academc subjects.
> 
> The whole idea of streaming kids into separate schools at that age is pretty barbaric IMO.
> 
> e2a: Glad someone pointed out that a return to grammar schools would suggest a return to secondary moderns as well. Or some other kind of lower-tier school for those deemed to be not really worth the effort.



You can still sort classes by ability (setting) to better align teaching with pupil's aptitude for certain subjects yet have people able to socialise across broader groups of friends.  That then allows for people who are really good at a couple of subjects but not at others to do well where they can, whereas throwing them into a school for broadly less able (or more able) wouldn't help them.  One of my friends got three science A levels but had to redo their GCSE English to get into university.  They'd never have got into a grammar if that situation was in place (they were quite disruptive at junior school too, but grew up a bit later on - measuring kids at a certain age doesn't help people like this).

The grammar school argument smacks of targeting resources at better able and fuck the rest. Some Free Schools are the same. It's championed by parents who don't want their kids to have to mix with 'oiks', who would probably love to buy their kids out of socialising with people they consider lesser than them but can't afford the fees of private schools.

They're also missing out that adult education and proper apprenticeships with day release by committed employers was one of the reasons for post-war social mobility, that's how my Dad got on in life (via ten years at night school).  That sort of thing went down the toilet when we moved to a model of transient employment with little investment in worker education, you're supposed to buy that yourself at university if you can now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2014)

Dogsauce said:
			
		

> They're also missing out that adult education and proper apprenticeships with day release by committed employers was one of the reasons for post-war social mobility, that's how my Dad got on in life (via ten years at night school). That sort of thing went down the toilet when we moved to a model of transient employment with little investment in worker education, you're supposed to buy that yourself at university if you can now.



Yep, my mum got her break in life from night school. Meant she was able to look after two kids and get a qualification at the same time. She trained as a nurse, but sadly I don't think there's a non-degree route into nursing any more, so that wouldn't be an option for her now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2014)

As for Russell Brand, he did what I expected which was to throw out his prepared catchphrases regardless of what the actual questions were.

He remembered to mention the dozens of MP's with interests in private healthcare, why didn't he talk about all the landlords and property barons in parliament who have a vested interest in perpetuating the housing shortage when he was asked about 'overcrowding'? Or the councils openly taking bribes to let developers off their obligation to build social housing? He's been spending all this time with the Focus E15 mums and the folks at the New Era estate, you would think these issues would be on the tip of his tongue.

And of course there's always a couple of platitutde-spouting MP's to suck the life out of any actual debate that might start to happen while Dimbleby's having one of his little naps.

The woman in the audience talking about 'vetting' immigrants to make sure they're the 'right sort of people' and how that's 'nothing to do with racism', I wish I could've stood up at that point and asked her who fucking vetted her to make sure she's 'the right sort of person'


----------



## Quartz (Dec 12, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> The woman in the audience talking about 'vetting' immigrants to make sure they're the 'right sort of people' and how that's 'nothing to do with racism', I wish I could've stood up at that point and asked her who fucking vetted her to make sure she's 'the right sort of person'



I was babysitting last night so missed the fun, but was that not a question about the recent scandal about immigrants not being checked and later being found to have convictions for serious crimes in their countries of origin?

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-over-immigration-check-failings-9919084.html


----------



## sim667 (Dec 12, 2014)

Lea said:


> Grammar school is an elite secondary school where you have to pass the eleven plus exam to get into. It's for more academic pupils.



I remember taking the 11+ when I was trying to get into Sutton Grammar School.

I failed to make the cut with an exam score of 96%.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2014)

I went to a 'grant maintained' school, which I believe wasn't technically a grammar school but I did have to sit entrance exams.

Fuck it, I never understood all the distinctions anyway.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 12, 2014)

Read something about that dude in the audience who blurched brand being a brother of a UKIP MEP.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2014)

Most of the audience are political hacks.  The main parties have bussed them in for years.  I saw an episode being filmed in Leeds once and there was this front row of really weird looking tories, proper blue rinses and teenagers wearing ties, that they must have ferried over from Harrogate or somewhere like that.  Nobody like that exists around here, not even in the Conservative social clubs.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 12, 2014)

Greebo said:


> The more that sorry excuse for a human being gets into politics the worse he becomes.  The next time he does one of those railway programmes, somebody should arrange for him to never re-enter the UK.
> 
> Edited to add:  Scratch that - he should be stripped of everything he owns, forced to drop any and all social or professional contacts he has, and forced to live on JSA (sanctions and all) for 15 years.



Just tie him to a train track, he loves them so much so it would be a fitting end


----------



## Greebo (Dec 12, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Just tie him to a train track, he loves them so much so it would be a fitting end


Okay, I'll do that, just as soon as he's completed 15 years under JSA conditions.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 12, 2014)

Grammar school is an elite secondary school where your elite parents have sent you to elite prep school/private tuition to teach you to pass the eleven plus exam so they don't have to fork out for expensive private secondary education.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Read something about that dude in the audience who *blurched* brand being a brother of a UKIP MEP.


He did _what_?!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2014)

interesting 

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/12/12/bbcqt-ukip-carver_n_6315826.html?utm_hp_ref=tw


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2014)

just read it and linked above sim667


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Most of the audience are political hacks.  The main parties have bussed them in for years.  I saw an episode being filmed in Leeds once and there was this front row of really weird looking tories, proper blue rinses and teenagers wearing ties, that they must have ferried over from Harrogate or somewhere like that.  Nobody like that exists around here, not even in the Conservative social clubs.



One of the more vocal people in the audience was apparently the brother of some UKIP bod. You can usually spot the UKIP plants a mile off.

I actually applied to be in the audience at the one they did here a few months back, as did Mrs Frank. I think the question I submitted was something relatively innocuous by my standards, something like 'which of the major parties should I vote for if I'm opposed to privatisation?'. Neither of us got in. I didn't notice any local accents in the audience


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> One of the more vocal people in the audience was apparently the brother of some UKIP bod. You can usually spot the UKIP plants a mile off.
> 
> I actually applied to be in the audience at the one they did here a few months back, as did Mrs Frank. I think the question I submitted was something relatively innocuous by my standards, something like 'which of the major parties should I vote for if I'm opposed to privatisation?'. Neither of us got in. I didn't notice any local accents in the audience



erm the story is 2 post above yours


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>




Diane's face in that still says it all tbh.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> erm the story is 2 post above yours



Wouldn't have killed the person who posted that link to give a one-line precis of the story though would it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2014)

the link was there to clarify post #561

but youd know that if you read #568


----------



## FNG (Dec 13, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> You can still sort classes by ability (setting) to better align teaching with pupil's aptitude for certain subjects yet have people able to socialise across broader groups of friends.  That then allows for people who are really good at a couple of subjects but not at others to do well where they can, whereas throwing them into a school for broadly less able (or more able) wouldn't help them.  One of my friends got three science A levels but had to redo their GCSE English to get into university.  They'd never have got into a grammar if that situation was in place (they were quite disruptive at junior school too, but grew up a bit later on - measuring kids at a certain age doesn't help people like this).
> 
> The grammar school argument smacks of targeting resources at better able and fuck the rest. Some Free Schools are the same. It's championed by parents who don't want their kids to have to mix with 'oiks', who would probably love to buy their kids out of socialising with people they consider lesser than them but can't afford the fees of private schools.
> 
> They're also missing out that adult education and proper apprenticeships with day release by committed employers was one of the reasons for post-war social mobility, that's how my Dad got on in life (via ten years at night school).  That sort of thing went down the toilet when we moved to a model of transient employment with little investment in worker education, you're supposed to buy that yourself at university if you can now.



 Another of New Labours unforgivable crimes was their wholesale cuts to Higher (adult) education.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 13, 2014)

FNG said:


> Another of New Labours unforgivable crimes was their wholesale cuts to Higher (adult) education.



Further ed.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> He did _what_?!



A sexy, sexy blurching


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 14, 2014)

sim667 said:


> A sexy, sexy blurching



Is there any other kind?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 15, 2015)

David starkey


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 15, 2015)

Liking the farting in a life analogy.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 15, 2015)

You just wouldnt!


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2015)

Woman on QT says Charlie Hebdo will be published in uk tomorrow ... wouldn't mind seeing/getting a copy.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 15, 2015)

fuck it, I think I'm going to have to start my deadpool for the year with David Starkey. Please.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 15, 2015)

I love him tbf 

Pure solid old man not-give-a-fuck offensive 'orrible old trolling bastad 

Mehdi (Ahmed ) keeps handing him his arse on a plate and he keeps on going


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2015)

Starkey is usually good value on QT, Anna Soubrey on the other hand seems a bit challenged ..


----------



## bemused (Jan 15, 2015)

Anna Soubry "you have nothing to fear" .... I don't know she scares me.


----------



## bemused (Jan 15, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Starkey is usually good value on QT[..]



Politicos always struggle with Starkey because he's that horrible combination of a poor kid done good. He is good value.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 15, 2015)

Doulgas Alexander - pathetic pointscoring on the snoopers charter - which it seems that labour supports. Dismal.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 15, 2015)

The added pauses for the faux drama when everyone's gagging to get a word in 

"You're going to interrupt me? I''ll....just...talk...._slower"_


----------



## hash tag (Jan 15, 2015)

David starkey is fiercly intelligent. Hes also a horrendeous misyogenist


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 15, 2015)

Does Mehdi spend his whole life pissed off that the person he's talking too just isn't as clever as him? He looks permanently dismissive and cross.

And since when have they had someone there to take minutes? (Women next to Mehdi)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 15, 2015)

hash tag said:


> David starkey is fiercly intelligent. Hes also a horrendeous misyogenist



hes a pompous arse


----------



## Supine (Jan 15, 2015)

I like starkey. He is very intellectual and generally argues a point the others don't get. It comes over wrong sometimes but that's because the others lower the intellectual level of the discussion.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 15, 2015)

hash tag said:


> David starkey is fiercly intelligent. Hes also a horrendeous misyogenist



I don't think he is tbh. He knows a lot about history it seems but anything else he is a total dunce, based on what I've seen over the years anyway.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 15, 2015)

Get a job, even if its zero hours because it looks like unemployment is reducing and makes us look good. Only a tory...


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2015)

Bloody heck, Anna Soubry is defence minister, when did that happen?


----------



## free spirit (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm adding the tory to my deadpool list, whoever she is.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2015)

hash tag said:


> David starkey



Just. Fucking. Painful.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2015)

I fucking hate Tories. Loathe them. Might have to turn this off before I work myself into a screaming froth.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 15, 2015)

We are the nasty party. With good reason.


----------



## bemused (Jan 15, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Bloody heck, Anna Soubry is defence minister, when did that happen?



Would you fight her?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2015)

bemused said:


> Would you fight her?


I would prefer not to have to approach her at all, even listening to her on QT was a trial!


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 15, 2015)

Why is David Starkey famous? He's one of those people whose name I hear but don't know who he actually is.


----------



## Supine (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol. The prog after QT 'Hello, welcome and if your watching in Birmingham salam alekham'


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Why is David Starkey famous? He's one of those people whose name I hear but don't know who he actually is.


He wrote some history books and made some documentaries about histories.

I don't really know much about him, but afaik he's a solid reputable historian, but in everyday life, a bit of a cunt.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> He wrote some history books and made some documentaries about histories.
> 
> I don't really know much about him, but afaik he's a solid reputable historian, but in everyday life, a bit of a cunt.


Yeah, I Googled him and saw he wrote some books. I wondered if there was more to it.

Any of them worth a read, then?


----------



## free spirit (Jan 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> He wrote some history books and made some documentaries about histories.
> 
> I don't really know much about him, but afaik he's a solid reputable historian, but in everyday life, a bit of a cunt.


IIRC he's a bit of a maverick in the history stuff as well.


----------



## JHE (Jan 15, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Why is David Starkey famous?



He became famous as the "rudest man in Britain" for his performances on Radio 4's The Moral Maze.  His posture was as a right-wing libertarian.  His manner was arrogant and bullying to the people interviewed and contrasted greatly with the kindly rabbi who was also on the panel.  This opened the door to his career as an enthusiastic, highly confident, opinionated and slightly camp TV historian.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 15, 2015)

JHE said:


> He became famous as the "rudest man in Britain" for his performances on Radio 4's The Moral Maze.  His posture was as a right-wing libertarian.  His manner was arrogant and bullying to the people interviewed and contrasted greatly with the kindly rabbi who was also on the panel.  This opened the door to his career as an enthusiastic, highly confident, opinionated and slightly camp TV historian.


Ah. That's the sort of thing I was after.

I suspected there must be more to it than just writing some popular hisotry. Thanks.


----------



## bemused (Jan 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> He wrote some history books and made some documentaries about histories.
> 
> I don't really know much about him, but afaik he's a solid reputable historian, but in everyday life, a bit of a cunt.



I find him interesting. He came from a pretty poor background, is gay, had polio, suffers from two deformed feet and earned his way into Cambridge.

The rudest man in Britain before twitter he's the early model for Katie Hopkins.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 16, 2015)

Damn the French journalist on this week is getting right on my wick.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 16, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Damn the French journalist on this week is getting right on my wick.



I don't think she got her point across very well, but I don't think the others, including the presenter helped that particularly.

I kind of see hr point, I kind of see there point, but the magazine clearly polarised some people before, and the aftermath of a abhorrent attack still polarises people after.... The cycle repeats.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 16, 2015)

I thought she was good, in contrast to the comedien who was vacuous, she simply spelled out how Charlie Hebdo's continued representations of the prophet are offensive to a group of people and that repeating them is still inflammatory. However I think Portillo said Charlie had no choice but to repeat them as to do otherwise would be to submit to terrorism.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 16, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I thought she was good, in contrast to the comedien who was vacuous, she simply spelled out how Charlie Hebdo's continued representations of the prophet are offensive to a group of people and that repeating them is still inflammatory. However I think Portillo said Charlie had no choice but to repeat them as to do otherwise would be to submit to terrorism.



Well yeah that's obvious. Of course it's offensive to a group of people but those people need to get over it, frankly. I agree that the comedian was vacuous but the French woman didn't seem to get Charlie Hebdo, evidenced by the fact she was complaining about the racist imagery used to depict a French politician without understanding it was used to satire racists.  She also kept saying how 'this is something people hold dear to their faith' again, so? Maybe she was just shit at articulating her point but it did irritate me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2015)

david strarkey is an obnoxious rent a cunt whose blatherings post-2011 riot were unreconstructid scientific racism


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2015)

bemused said:


> I find him interesting. He came from a pretty poor background, is gay, had polio, suffers from two deformed feet and earned his way into Cambridge.
> 
> The rudest man in Britain before twitter he's the early model for Katie Hopkins.


he',s not the rudest man in britain, he"s not even made the shortlist since 2009.


----------



## bemused (Jan 16, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> he',s not the rudest man in britain, he"s not even made the shortlist since 2009.



This is true, I meet ruder people than him most days


----------



## Voley (Jan 16, 2015)

I got bored about halfway through last night but it was pleasing to see that Starkey couldn't survive on bluster alone. Its rare to see someone lose the audience so quickly.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 16, 2015)

sim667 said:


> He wrote some history books and made some documentaries about histories.
> 
> I don't really know much about him, but afaik he's a solid reputable historian, but in everyday life, a bit of a cunt.



There is a site of interest to Tudor historians in Sheffield, I was speaking with its custodian about a year ago. He is deeply into the historical side of things but absolutely refuses to meet with Starkey, whenever he comes to the site he takes the day off.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 16, 2015)

Voley said:


> I got bored about halfway through last night but it was pleasing to see that Starkey couldn't survive on bluster alone. Its rare to see someone lose the audience so quickly.


I was watching a really good detective programme and I flipped across to watch Question Time.  Bad decision....


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 16, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Well yeah that's obvious. Of course it's offensive to a group of people but those people need to get over it, frankly. I agree that the comedian was vacuous but the French woman didn't seem to get Charlie Hebdo, evidenced by the fact she was complaining about the racist imagery used to depict a French politician without understanding it was used to satire racists.  She also kept saying how 'this is something people hold dear to their faith' again, so? Maybe she was just shit at articulating her point but it did irritate me.


Bloody Frogs not understanding French culture.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 16, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Well yeah that's obvious. Of course it's offensive to a group of people but those people need to get over it, frankly. I agree that the comedian was vacuous but the French woman didn't seem to get Charlie Hebdo, evidenced by the fact she was complaining about the racist imagery used to depict a French politician without understanding it was used to satire racists.  She also kept saying how 'this is something people hold dear to their faith' again, so? Maybe she was just shit at articulating her point but it did irritate me.


You would have thought being a fluent French speaker she might have gathered the racist cartoons were not racist.. not having seen them I don't feel I can comment.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 16, 2015)

sim667 said:


> He wrote some history books and made some documentaries about histories.
> 
> I don't really know much about him, but afaik he's a solid reputable historian, but in everyday life, a bit of a cunt.


"Solid and reputable"? By what criteria do you judge Starkers' reputability? He's a Tudor historian afaik and it's little wonder that he sounds like something from a bygone era.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 16, 2015)

Supine said:


> I like starkey. He is very intellectual and generally argues a point the others don't get. It comes over wrong sometimes but that's because the others lower the intellectual level of the discussion.


Define 'intellectual'.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2015)

Like I said earlier Starkey is a misogynist. Amongst other things, he told an academic friend of mine that she had no place at work and that she should be at home raising children!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 16, 2015)

bemused said:


> I find him interesting. He came from a pretty poor background, is gay, had polio, suffers from two deformed feet and earned his way into Cambridge.



None of which precludes his being a nasty, bigoted sack of goat shit.


----------



## bemused (Jan 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> None of which precludes his being a nasty, bigoted sack of goat shit.


No doubt he can be highly objectionable.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 16, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> "Solid and reputable"? By what criteria do you judge Starkers' reputability? He's a Tudor historian afaik and it's little wonder that he sounds like something from a bygone era.



I'm just assuming, I don't know much about older history tbh....... If I'm completely wrong on that then fair play.


----------



## contracycle (Jan 16, 2015)

Starkey's historical analysis is heavy on "great man" concepts and dismissive of mass movements, class politics etc.  He tends to depict a world in which the mass of the people are passive to the point of invisibility, while powerful and important men make all the running.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 16, 2015)

Turned off last night's episode as soon as the first question was asked.

Free speech is great, but what limits should we place on free speech to ensure that I personally am not inconvenienced by it? 

*applause*


----------



## scooter (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I just started watching it and got annoyed by the first question which seems to contain a lot of assumptions:

"Free speech is good but where do you draw the line before it becomes harmful and offensive?"

Offensive? Um you don't draw the line before it becomes offensive. Offensive is fine.

Combining harmful and offensive as though they're the same thing.

And "Free speech is good"? As if yada yada free speech is ok I guess as long as no one minds what you say, as long as you don't say anything contrary to my religion


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> david strarkey is an obnoxious rent a cunt whose blatherings post-2011 riot were unreconstructid scientific racism



This.

Though, within his first rambling diatribe in response to the 1st question, he clearly defended freedom of expression with the key point that..



> ...religion has got no privilege whatever...



Unfortunately, he also said a load of other utter bollux.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Jan 16, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Why is David Starkey famous? He's one of those people whose name I hear but don't know who he actually is.



"Katie Hopkins with a PHD".


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 17, 2015)

I missed _this_?

"Starkey has some serious blunder form on Question Time, including insisting that a 16-year-old pupil could “groom” a 44-year-old teacher; stating that violence, not consent, should be the measure of rape; and saying that Princess Anne looked like a horse."


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 17, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> ....and saying that Princess Anne looked like a horse."



Even a stopped clock etc.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2015)

Tonight..


> Conservative Employment Minister Esther McVey MP, Labour's Diane Abbott MP, Deputy Leader of Ukip Paul Nutall MEP, former President of the Liberal Democrats Tim Farron MP and the Editor of The Independent Amol Rajan



'kinnel.

Mind you, just imagine what a leaders' debate with 7 will like!


----------



## bemused (Jan 22, 2015)

When they get to Chilcot I wonder if Abbott will remind everyone she resigned over the war but omit only after everyone else did and she felt silly. Her vs McVey should be good value.


----------



## rekil (Jan 22, 2015)

Abbott is one of the known half dozen or so who blocked ProleDem on the twitter machine. Dunno why, for being asked about abstaining on the workfare vote, as instructed by the party whip possibly. Why do you hate the intergalactic working class Diane?


----------



## JHE (Jan 22, 2015)

bemused said:


> When they get to Chilcot I wonder if Abbott will remind everyone she resigned over the war but omit only after everyone else did and she felt silly.



Resigned from what?


----------



## bemused (Jan 22, 2015)

JHE said:


> Resigned from what?



For nothing, I've confused her with Claire Short ..... tit I am.


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2015)

Having just finished last week's episode, I hit upon the idea that they should cut off the mic of those who will not shut up like Starkey. Failing that, a Graham Norton-style chair for all participants, but without a cushion behind them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 25, 2015)

or just give starkey a dry slap and throw him out


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2015)

Or get someone better than David Dumbledore in the chair, who'll tell them to answer the question posed or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Kesher (Feb 3, 2015)

On 5th Feb

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...C-invitation-appear-week-s-Question-Time.html


----------



## bemused (Feb 3, 2015)

Galloway is like Starkey on QT, good value.


----------



## rekil (Feb 3, 2015)

Galloway is one of Proletarian Democracy's bitterest enemies - in the top 10 for sure.



Spoiler


----------



## JHE (Feb 3, 2015)

bemused said:


> Galloway is like Starkey on QT, good value.



I suppose aging prima donnas are often good value.  They'll perform for peanuts and do all the old numbers their fans adore.  The clever ones can even spatter their performances with pious fragments of Arabic or gobbets of Tudor genealogy.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2015)

JHE said:


> I suppose aging prima donnas are often good value.  They'll perform for peanuts


Say something about muslims


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Say something about muslims



I'm quite disappointed that he didn't mention "al-Respec", frankly.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 3, 2015)

The night's still young(ish)....


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2015)

Nicky Morgan and Tristram Hunt both on this evening to argue about how to reorganise our education system for the 94th time.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2015)

stavros said:


> Nicky Morgan and Tristram Hunt both on this evening to argue about how to reorganise our education system for the 94th time.


Not forgetting Gorgeous George Al-loway's educational vision...


----------



## discokermit (Feb 5, 2015)

bemused said:


> For nothing, I've confused her with Claire Short ..... tit I am.


clare. not claire.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 5, 2015)

Apparently a Jewish group has complained about Galloway being on QT tonight.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 5, 2015)

And?

Every person apart from Galloway on tonight (presenter included) is Oxbridge.


----------



## LeMoose (Feb 5, 2015)

Tristram Hunt is hopeless.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2015)

It's the Galloway question.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 5, 2015)

Tory minister talking about our 'proud tradition of offering asylum', a proud tradition her government is doing its best to undermine.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow..that last contribution from the audience....anti-semitism correlates with rise of Islam in Europe.

'kinel


----------



## Nigel (Feb 5, 2015)

One of the main issues that should have been countered, left in the lurch !
The Zionist lobby in the audience booing about Galloway highlighting 'mass murder'; i.e war crimes, crimes against humanity in Gaza not objecting about that little nugget of racism & Islamophobia !


----------



## Anudder Oik (Feb 6, 2015)

Galloway's put down of the hecklers in the audience using Charlie Hebdo and the demands that freedom of speech be protected was a classic.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 6, 2015)

That edition of QT was a disgrace. But citing the Community Security Trust's 'research' was really scraping the barrel. The CST isn't fond of Jewish leftists or leftists generally. They're tied to the Board of Deputies.


----------



## Looby (Mar 15, 2015)

Just caught up with Thursday's show. I fucking hate Anna Soubry* and thought her and Hislop were bloody rude, constantly talking over people. 

Next week it's Will Self, which is always a delight plus Kirstie Allsopp. I hope she gets a kicking over Clarkson. [emoji4]

*BTW did anyone see PMQs this week? Some on Twitter are claiming Soubry called Miliband a sanctimonious cunt which she denies. ETA-it wasn't actually this week, it was a while back.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Just caught up with Thursday's show. I fucking hate Anna Soubry* and thought her and Hislop were bloody rude, constantly talking over people. ...


I think everyone hates Anna Soubry, I can't understand why the tories keep putting her up for it.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 19, 2015)

Why oh why do I bother!? The tax payers alliance gobshite sounds like an hysterical windbag.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 19, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I think everyone hates Anna Soubry, I can't understand why the tories keep putting her up for it.



My fucking MP - there seem to be a bunch of muppets where I live who like her.
Can't see her being an MP come May, mind.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2015)

8ball said:


> My fucking MP - there seem to be a bunch of muppets where I live who like her.
> Can't see her being an MP come May, mind.


Oh is she not in a safe seat? How amusing 

Don't know if you watched tonight, I sometimes hate Will Self but he was ok tonight, he does seem a bit marmite, some love some hate him. It was a bit of the battle of the baldies at one point !! and that Dia Chakravarty seemed to be on speed .. !!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 20, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Oh is she not in a safe seat? How amusing



She only scraped in by a whisker last time, largely due to disaffection with Labour nationally.  The guy who was ousted is a decent sort who very few have a bad word to say about and he's running again.

I'll still need a peg on my nose but I'm considering voting for the red Tories to get rid of Soubry.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2015)

Sounds fair. My constituency has a large tory majority, I haven't yet decided what to do with my vote.

Incidentally Cameron in an interview said if he lost the election he would stay on as an MP, not as leader of the opposition, just as an MP. Perhaps he spoke off the cuff moment but I thought it enlightening.


----------



## Flanflinger (Mar 20, 2015)

8ball said:


> My fucking MP - there seem to be a bunch of muppets where I live who like her.
> Can't see her being an MP come May, mind.



Labour are odds on to take the seat back from the scumbags.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 20, 2015)

8ball said:


> She only scraped in by a whisker last time, largely due to disaffection with Labour nationally.  The guy who was ousted is a decent sort who very few have a bad word to say about and he's running again.
> 
> I'll still need a peg on my nose but I'm considering voting for the red Tories to get rid of Soubry.


Nick Palmer? He's a Labour Friend of Israel according to his Wikipedia entry.


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2015)

Do the Lib Dems simply wheel out Shirley Williams for this every other week because they know that at least she can't lose her seat in May?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 23, 2015)

stavros said:


> Do the Lib Dems simply wheel out Shirley Williams for this every other week because they know that at least she can't lose her seat in May?


She is on quite often. Perhaps she is "the acceptable face of the Lib Dems"


----------



## Sirena (Mar 23, 2015)

weltweit said:


> She is on quite often. Perhaps she is "the acceptable face of the Lib Dems"


I like her.  She talks sense.


----------



## Looby (Mar 23, 2015)

She was terrible last week. She was either really confused or pissed. This a week after Charles Kennedy's rubbish performance.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2015)

Sirena said:


> I like her.  She talks sense.


The NHS should be privatised woman? It's 2015. It's not a replay of whenever you found her progressive. 40 fucking years ago, you selfish fuck.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 23, 2015)

In last edition of Private eye they mention how galloway gets £79,200.00 per year for presenting on Press TV (Iran). He has also hired carter ruck to go for tweeters. What a parasitical creature.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2015)

Anudder Oik said:


> Galloway's put down of the hecklers in the audience using Charlie Hebdo and the demands that freedom of speech be protected was a classic.



The same George Galloway who is threatening to sue people for retweeting messages of support for someone else he's suing for saying something he didn't like?


----------



## manny-p (Mar 23, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> The same George Galloway who is threatening to sue people for retweeting messages of support for someone else he's suing for saying something he didn't like?


he needs deported


----------



## manny-p (Mar 23, 2015)

also a unionist to boot.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2015)

and lest we forget, a rape apologist


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2015)

It looks like a veritable cunt-off this evening, with both Michael Gove and Peter Hitchens on the panel. A one bullet dilemma if ever I saw one.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't understand how Gove can be there in Greys which is in Essex when I am pretty sure I saw him earlier on tv in Salford Manchester at the leaders debate. Unless QT was filmed Wed this time..


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 2, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I don't understand how Gove can be there in Greys which is in Essex when I am pretty sure I saw him earlier on tv in Salford Manchester at the leaders debate. Unless QT was filmed Wed this time..


By Greys do you mean Salford?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 2, 2015)

One single person among guests and presenters who didn't go to oxbridge - and that's peter bloody hitchens.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 2, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> By Greys do you mean Salford?


Oh, I thought QT was from Essex tonight ... my mistake


----------



## weltweit (Apr 2, 2015)

Another odd Dimbleby tie tonight, is he trying to win a bet I wonder


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I don't understand how Gove can be there in Greys which is in Essex when I am pretty sure I saw him earlier on tv in Salford Manchester at the leaders debate. Unless QT was filmed Wed this time..



The space-time continuum is nothing up against the forces of Gove.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2015)

Bristol audience appear distinctly unimpressed by vermin's campaign strategy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Bristol audience appear distinctly unimpressed by vermin's campaign strategy.


I've always had a lot of time for Bristol.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2015)

Were there any bristolians in the audience though?


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2015)

stavros said:


> It looks like a veritable cunt-off this evening, with both Michael Gove and Peter Hitchens on the panel. A one bullet dilemma if ever I saw one.



I thought Hitchens actually managed to out-cunt Gove, although the latter was possibly on election-related sedatives. To say that first-past-the-post is the best electoral system means he is obviously not of this world.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2015)

stavros said:


> I thought Hitchens actually managed to out-cunt Gove, although the latter was possibly on election-related sedatives. To say that first-past-the-post is the best electoral system means he is obviously not of this world.


it depends if you're on the winning team or not. if you are then of course fptp is the best system in the world.


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2015)

True, but his team haven't properly won with this system since 1992.


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2015)

are the tories 'his team'? I read an article by him the other week where he claimed not to have voted for some time...


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2015)

According to Wikipedia, most of his writing has been for the Mail, the Express and the Spectator, suggesting guilt by association. It does say he's also occasionally written for the Graun and the New Statesman too. A lot of the traditionally Tory press are sabre-rattling for Ukip at the moment anyway, and I know Dirty Des and I think the Barclays have donated to them.


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2015)

My word, Tim Stanley is an annoying little fucktoid, isn't he?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2015)

I see Piers Morgan is on tonight! And Grant Schapps .. what kind of a party makes someone like Schapps their party chairman?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 16, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I see Piers Morgan is on tonight! And Grant Schapps .. what kind of a party makes someone like Schapps their party chairman?


One that randomly adds the letter c to member's names?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2015)

brogdale said:


> One that randomly adds the letter c to member's names?


It is an improvement!!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 16, 2015)

weltweit said:


> It is an improvement!!


The real answer is, of course, a party of utter cunts who recognised real talent.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2015)

brogdale said:


> The real answer is, of course, a party of utter cunts who recognised real talent.


I think they did better with Sayeeda Warsi.
Shapps is slime in human form.


----------



## chilango (Apr 16, 2015)

Lib Dems being savaged, which is amusing.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 16, 2015)

Guy in audience just appeared to refer to Shapps as Michael.


----------



## maomao (Apr 16, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I think they did better with Sayeeda Warsi.
> Shapps is slime in human form.


Warsi was slime in human form. The slime that constitutes Shaps has yet to convincingly master hunan form.


----------



## gabi (Apr 16, 2015)

Piers Morgan is actually quite cool. I love his twitter and he's now snuck into the Mail writing stories which must have their readership choking on their cereal. A very smart guy.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2015)

Just decided to follow Morgan, don't know much about him though.

I found Question Time a little irritating tonight, stinking poo if I am honest.
This Week might be more illuminating.


----------



## gabi (Apr 17, 2015)

Jeremy Clarkson broke his nose, that alone marks him out as a decent sort. Egotistical as fuck but highly amusing.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 17, 2015)

weltweit said:


> And Grant Schapps .. what kind of a party makes someone like Schapps their party chairman?



One that was so defeated in the late 90s that it lost a lot of the local councillors that are the embryonic stage of MPs, and one so lost to the young that they could only ever recruit the most maladjusted chinless toff school pricks. Hence the likes of Shapps, Gove, Warsi, IDS etc are the diamonds in this swamp.


----------



## Damn Dirty Ape (Apr 17, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I see Piers Morgan is on tonight! And Grant Schapps .. what kind of a party makes someone like Schapps their party chairman?


I found Morgan's behaviour, his constant grand-standing (he seemed to think he was at a Britains Got Talent taping), appalling. He did nothing but resort to low-brow populism insulting the intelligence of people watching who might like to have heard Yvette given the proper chance to answer the question put to her about the 30bn austerity vote. She was right, they didn't vote for 30bn worth of cuts. But instead Morgan just, again, played to the crowd. If he doesn't know what the parties and candidates stand for then he's the fool, noone else. I also couldn't give a shit about his brother being in the army as it has no bearing on the efficacy of the policy of a nuclear deterrent, nor the wisdom of committing 100bn quid during a time of rampant poverty.

In conclusion: Fuck Piers Morgan.

Hello.


----------



## Damn Dirty Ape (Apr 17, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> One that was so defeated in the late 90s that it lost a lot of the local councillors that are the embryonic stage of MPs, and one so lost to the young that they could only ever recruit the most maladjusted chinless toff school pricks. Hence the likes of Shapps, Gove, Warsi, IDS etc are the diamonds in this swamp.


That goes some way to explaining the likes of Anna Soubry who seems to think yelling out 'cunt' in parliament is acceptable, or Priti Patel (it really is) whose responses to Eddie Mair on PM a few days ago was as bad as the Paxman-Chloe Smith debacle from way back when.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2015)

It is acceptable. Just not by members.


----------



## gabi (Apr 17, 2015)

Fair enough. I think he's the epitome of an acquired taste. He fucked off the right wingers in the U.S. So much they sacked him and he seems to rub a lot of people up the wrong way but I think generally he's alright. Would certainly be a good laugh to have a drink with. I don't think even he can categorize his political views but then I'm a bit like that so maybe that's why I've got a bit of time for him.

Of course it's all very well to have anti Tory views while sitting in a huge house in Beverly Hills, just ask Russell Brand.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2015)

gabi said:


> Piers Morgan is actually quite cool. I love his twitter and he's now snuck into the Mail writing stories which must have their readership choking on their cereal. A very smart guy.



Having an "oppositionist" opinion columnist is an old tactic of the _Mail_, and one that other papers took to copying. Burchill was another _Mail_ scribe that while the commentariat thought that the readership would choke, the readership actually took to.


----------



## Damn Dirty Ape (Apr 17, 2015)

gabi said:


> Of course it's all very well to have anti Tory views while sitting in a huge house in Beverly Hills, just ask Russell Brand.


I wouldn't have heard about the sweets way situation had our not been for Russell Brand


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2015)

piers morgan is a smug areshole


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> It is acceptable. Just not by members.



The concept of "unparliamentary language" has provided me with much amusement, over the years.


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2015)

Damn Dirty Ape said:


> That goes some way to explaining the likes of Anna Soubry who seems to think yelling out 'cunt' in parliament is acceptable, or Priti Patel (it really is) whose responses to Eddie Mair on PM a few days ago was as bad as the Paxman-Chloe Smith debacle from way back when.



in an article in the I today, Soubry discussed how when she said how signing on can be an "awful and shaming experience", the Labour Challenger, Nick Palmer,  
criticised her for her comments, she is not a Tory robot.


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2015)

gabi said:


> Fair enough. I think he's the epitome of an acquired taste. He fucked off the right wingers in the U.S. So much they sacked him and he seems to rub a lot of people up the wrong way but I think generally he's alright. Would certainly be a good laugh to have a drink with. I don't think even he can categorize his political views but then I'm a bit like that so maybe that's why I've got a bit of time for him.
> 
> Of course it's all very well to have anti Tory views while sitting in a huge house in Beverly Hills, just ask Russell Brand.



he went out with Marina Hyde for a time, not sure what she saw in him


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2015)

Why was Ape banned? some interesting comments on here?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2015)

treelover said:


> Why was Ape banned? some interesting comments on here?


http://www.urban75.net/forums/banlist/


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2015)

14/05/15 http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05vlwxg
Uxbridge

On the panel are Conservative health secretary Jeremy Hunt MP, Labour's shadow education secretary Tristram Hunt MP, leader of UKIP Nigel Farage MEP, musician and campaigner Brian May and editor of the Economist Zanny Minton Beddoes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Right, let's see how long I last.

I hate this.


----------



## brogdale (May 14, 2015)

No-one clapped, did they?


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2015)

So far its all about Farage ..... he is often on isn't he ..


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2015)

I tried to get out and they dragged me back in


----------



## brogdale (May 14, 2015)

weltweit said:


> So far its all about Farage .....



Farotelli


----------



## brogdale (May 14, 2015)

However....even the bogeyman gets a decent round of applause for a call for electoral reform.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2015)

Nigel wants voting reform.

Starting with No Blacks then working on from there.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Yes, let's not think about specific policies, let's just paint a bland picture with vague words...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

I'd quite like someone to ask "where the hell is the left of politics now?" but I fear this panel would all just scoff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Glad May made that point about "aspirations", been fucking me off too.


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2015)

Oh my god I like Bryan May.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2015)

yeah decent enough line


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Oh my god I like Bryan May.


Heh, I couldn't bring myself to go that far, I just agreed with those handful of sentences


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

The housing crisis isn't because of the inability to build on the green belt!

Is there _really_ a shortage of houses? I'm honestly ignorant on this, but walking around London (which I realise isn't representative) there seem to be plenty of new houses and flats, it's just that no fucker can afford it.


----------



## brogdale (May 14, 2015)

one vision


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2015)

politics of envy wanker


----------



## brogdale (May 14, 2015)

No David, don't stop me now


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> politics of envy wanker



Prick. He said "wealth creator" too. Fucking dickhead bingo in just 30 seconds.


----------



## brogdale (May 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> politics of envy wanker


I want it all


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2015)

bet dimblecunts got a massive house


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 14, 2015)

The audience are lapping cunt up.


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2015)

Everything we do, is driven by you.


----------



## YouSir (May 14, 2015)

A roomful of cunts.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Prick. He said "wealth creator" too. Fucking dickhead bingo in just 30 seconds.


I was thinking on the way home, as well as changing the  accepted definition of "aspirational", I'd also like to change the focus to "wealth retainers" - who gets all that money that is created not by some uber-manager but by the people who actually do the work? £100 million is useless for society if three people get 95% of it*.



*to take completely made-up statistics to a new high/low


----------



## Wilf (May 14, 2015)

'he's the first prime minister to offer a referendum'


----------



## 8den (May 14, 2015)

Did Farage actually on Question Time say he didn't resign? 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/nigel-farage-says-hasnt-resigned-5699737

Because he clearly did

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2015/may/08/ukip-frustrated-share-vote-fails-translate-seats

What next, Nigel? We've always been at war with Eurasia?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2015)

Nigel says we need to leave Europe so we can trade with the world.

Trade what?


----------



## coltrane (May 14, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Nigel says we need to leave Europe so we can trade with the world.
> 
> Trade what?


 Insults.


----------



## Wilf (May 14, 2015)

8den said:


> Did Farage actually on Question Time say he didn't resign?
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/nigel-farage-says-hasnt-resigned-5699737
> 
> ...


Ah, but his National Executive Committee forced him to go back on his word. In fact my National Exec has just insisted I skin up.


----------



## brogdale (May 14, 2015)

coltrane said:


> Insults.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2015)

brian may the sole voice of anyone who isn't a partybot twat or a dimblecunt ?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

"Hello, I'm a pillock", audience member interjects.

"Welcome to the club", responds panel.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> brian may the sole voice of anyone who isn't a partybot twat or a dimblecunt ?


He's been doing well, but if he doesn't end with the We Will Rock You solo standing on the QT table he's not getting my vote


----------



## YouSir (May 14, 2015)

No wonder I never watch this fucking programmer. Fuck.


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2015)

Well done Tristam. You just said that the collapse of the sub-prime mortgage market in the United States was your fault. You fucking tool.


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2015)

If you don't like immigration you'd better get fucking you IDIOTS. Someone's got to pay your pensions in taxes. ARRRRGGGhhh. Why do I watch this?


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2015)

Flute playing across the EU ...


----------



## JimW (May 14, 2015)

Well her hair is a bit like Brian May's.


----------



## Wilf (May 14, 2015)

Fuck me, that's my five yearly quota of question time done.


----------



## rekil (May 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> brian may the sole voice of anyone who isn't a partybot twat or a dimblecunt ?


Never Forget.



Spoiler


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2015)

a real wankerfest and no mistake.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 14, 2015)

It's cretin o'clock on QT tonight!


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2015)

Jeremy Hunt is dimmer than a 10 watt Osram isn't he?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

YouSir said:


> No wonder I never watch this fucking programmer. Fuck.





Wilf said:


> Fuck me, that's my five yearly quota of question time done.


I'm glad I appear to not be the only one who thought "ok, I should probably try and listen to these people" before swiftly thinking "ahhhhhh, fuck"


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2015)

bring back chartists


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2015)

slaphead cunt holds forth


----------



## Wilf (May 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> brian may the sole voice of anyone who isn't a partybot twat or a dimblecunt ?


Yeah, but lest we forget his guilt by association, Paul Weller on Freddie Mercury:



> “He said he wanted to bring ballet to the working classes. What a cunt.”


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 14, 2015)

Christ this is futile. Why am I watching this? The banality of cunts...


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2015)

At least this thread is a laugh.


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2015)

Hunt is just a shit deputy head. 

"Now, I know some of you boys having being having unusual thoughts, maybe about girls...."


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 14, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Hunt is just a shit deputy head.
> 
> "Now, I know some of you boys having being having unusual thoughts, maybe about girls...."


----------



## YouSir (May 14, 2015)

Farage mentioning Socialists?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Farage mentioning Socialists?


its nice to get a mention on the tele


----------



## Wilf (May 14, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm glad I appear to not be the only one who thought "ok, I should probably try and listen to these people" before swiftly thinking "ahhhhhh, fuck"


I didn't watch it when Griffin was on, I certainly didn't watch Brand v falange, how the fuck did I end up watching that? It's like inverse dog years, 10 minutes question time chews 20 years off your soul.


----------



## YouSir (May 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> its nice to get a mention on the tele



I knew we were relevant.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2015)

Never seen Zanny Minton Beddoes before.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 14, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Farage mentioning Socialists?



When they say it, it's pronounced "Seaushlist"


----------



## YouSir (May 14, 2015)

Two MPs? Don't even want the one I have.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

We were bashing our heads against the ballot box and spelling out "this isn't PR" in our own blood, sir.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I didn't watch it when Griffin was on, I certainly didn't watch Brand v falange, how the fuck did I end up watching that? It's like inverse dog years, 10 minutes question time chews 20 years off your soul.


Hey pal, if you won't watch the circus don't complain when the clowns fuck the bears on your patio.

Or something


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Oh fuck me, now the smugfest that is This Week. With Piers fucking Morgan no less.

Aaaaaaaaaand, no.


----------



## JimW (May 14, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Farage mentioning Socialists?


Did notice he was the only one to talk about the working class rather than "working people" and the rest of the current cant.


----------



## YouSir (May 14, 2015)

JimW said:


> Did notice he was the only one to talk about the working class rather than "working people" and the rest of the current cant.



He's not an idiot, I'll admit that. Remind Socialists that he's the loudest voice for PR, use the language, sets him up as the voice of opposition on two fronts. Still hope he gets hit by a bus though.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 14, 2015)

How many times did Jeremy Cunt use the phrase "The British People"? I think I ran out of fingers counting. It's the sort of phrase that ought to get you hung off bridges.  Plus claiming to represent the centre ground, only they decide where that gets to be apparently.


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> How many times did Jeremy Cunt use the phrase "The British People"? I think I ran out of fingers counting. It's the sort of phrase that ought to get you hung off bridges.  Plus claiming to represent the centre ground, only they decide where that gets to be apparently.



An audience member on QT once said "British People is what makes Britain Britain.Without them Britain wouldn't be Britain." I'll try and find it.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2015)

Brian Mays last ditch attempt to big up AV took the shine off him a bit


----------



## oryx (May 15, 2015)

Favelado said:


> An audience member on QT once said "British People is what makes Britain Britain.Without them Britain wouldn't be Britain." I'll try and find it.



Was initially sorry I missed this tonight - having read this thread I'm now not sorry!


----------



## Favelado (May 15, 2015)

oryx said:


> Was initially sorry I missed this tonight - having read this thread I'm now not sorry!



It wasn't tonight but it's this at *9.22*  (watch the 60 seconds before this if you want to hear one of the poshest voices to have emerged in the UK post-WW2)

"People in Britain is what makes Britain Britain. You've got all these diverse communities - I mean there's loads of them around Britain and all coming together to be British is what makes Britain Britain."


----------



## 8den (May 15, 2015)

Favelado said:


> An audience member on QT once said "British People is what makes Britain Britain.Without them Britain wouldn't be Britain." I'll try and find it.


----------



## Stay Beautiful (May 15, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Nigel says we need to leave Europe so we can trade with the world.
> 
> Trade what?



Well tbf we have a superb insurance industry!


----------



## Stay Beautiful (May 15, 2015)

It comes to something when the geezer who played Apartheid South Africa because 'our band is apolitical and we'll play anywhere the fans want to see us' comes across as the least biggest cunt on the panel.


----------



## Favelado (May 15, 2015)

Stay Beautiful said:


> It comes to something when the geezer who played Apartheid South Africa because 'our band is apolitical and we'll play anywhere the fans want to see us' comes across as the least biggest cunt on the panel.



This is a great point.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 15, 2015)

Thought they'd have a hunting question with May on, but no, let's talk aimlessly about Farage for half an hour.


----------



## Wilf (May 15, 2015)

Favelado said:


> It wasn't tonight but it's this at *9.22*  (watch the 60 seconds before this if you want to hear one of the poshest voices to have emerged in the UK post-WW2)
> 
> "People in Britain is what makes Britain Britain. You've got all these diverse communities - I mean there's loads of them around Britain and all coming together to be British is what makes Britain Britain."



Fucking hell, with the bloke who started the clip off at 0.00 - and Will pissing Self on the panel - I knew the bar was going to be set high, but yer man delivers!


----------



## billy_bob (May 15, 2015)

Stay Beautiful said:


> the least biggest cunt





Why don't we see this proud boast on more election candidates' literature?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 15, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Jeremy Hunt is dimmer than a 10 watt Osram isn't he?



And he bobs his head around like a fucking bobblehead.


----------



## brogdale (May 15, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> And he bobs his head around like a fucking bobblehead.


Creating his own faction of verminism...the *swivel-headed loons*.


----------



## Quartz (May 15, 2015)

8den said:


> Did Farage actually on Question Time say he didn't resign?



Technically both are correct: he submitted his resignation (and thus resigned) and UKIP rejected his resignation, so he didn't resign after all.


----------



## butchersapron (May 15, 2015)

copliker said:


> Never Forget.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I'm not sure what was worse - that or him taking the apartheid rand to play sun city in 1984.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 15, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Creating his own faction of verminism...the *swivel-headed loons*.



  

Nice one!!!


----------



## 8den (May 15, 2015)

Quartz said:


> Technically both are correct: he submitted his resignation (and thus resigned) and UKIP rejected his resignation, so he didn't resign after all.



Jesus what next? We've always been at war with Eurasia?


----------



## Favelado (May 15, 2015)

This doesn't seem to be well remembered but featured some massive stars.


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2015)

And there was me hoping that his electoral defeat would mean the BBC stop giving Farage every outlet under the sun to deliver his repetitions.


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2015)

Having said that, any man citing Richard Desmond as an aspirational figure deserves to be on display for us to laugh at.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 19, 2015)

stavros said:


> And there was me hoping that his electoral defeat would mean the BBC stop giving Farage every outlet under the sun to deliver his repetitions.


That's why he's fucking about resigning then not and then having somebody else resign and blah blah zzz. It'll run out eventually.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2015)

Favelado said:


> This doesn't seem to be well remembered but featured some massive stars.



this is amazing. Must be the best all-star charity single - how come I've never heard it before?

Bongo needed punching, still.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 19, 2015)

Favelado said:


> This doesn't seem to be well remembered but featured some massive stars.




Sprinsteen's growl at around 6 minutes 24 is a classic.


----------



## hash tag (May 21, 2015)

Tonights looking like the good, the bad and the ugly....stella creasey, owen jones and hilary devey...not sure if i can even watch it!


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Tonights looking like the good, the bad and the ugly....stella creasey, owen jones and hilary devey...not sure if i can even watch it!


I don't even know who half of the panellists are tonight. I suppose Devey is the woman off Dragon's Den and will probably reinforce my idea that business people should stick to business. I hope to be disabused.

Care to predict any questions?


----------



## J Ed (May 21, 2015)

Can't believe people still watch Oxbridge Time


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Can't believe people still watch Oxbridge Time


QT displays the people in power over us, many of them, ignore that by all means but I don't think you should criticise those who chose to watch.


----------



## hash tag (May 21, 2015)

Subject tonight; stealing illeagle immigrants wages?


----------



## smokedout (May 21, 2015)

Owen Jones is still getting younger, he doesnt even look like he's shaving now.  How is he getting younger


----------



## DexterTCN (May 21, 2015)

smokedout said:


> Owen Jones is still getting younger, he doesnt even look like he's shaving now.  How is he getting younger


Ah...that's because kids seem to stay younger when you, watching them, are older.  So you get old more quickly than your kids grow up.

It's called relativity.


----------



## smokedout (May 21, 2015)

science


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2015)

Farage might as well be on the panel, first topic immigration - again !


----------



## DexterTCN (May 21, 2015)

3rd largest party not represented...again.


----------



## gosub (May 21, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> 3rd largest party not represented...again.


¿SNP?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 21, 2015)

Yes.

Not actually watching it...listened to most of it last week on the radio, that was bad enough.

I'd guess I was right though.


----------



## Libertad (May 21, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Tonights looking like the good, the bad and the ugly....stella creasey, owen jones and hilary devey...not sure if i can even watch it!



Would you like to match those attributes to the individuals you've named?


----------



## treelover (May 21, 2015)

Robust defence of Trade Unions: the latest(regurgitated) bogey man,by Stella, bit surprised really.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 22, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Subject tonight; stealing illeagle immigrants wages?


Beware of eagles especially if they are ill. "The wages of sin is death".


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2015)

Does it annoy anyone else how, once the member of the audience quite clearly asks their question, Dimbleby immediately repeats it word for word?


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2015)

stavros said:


> Does it annoy anyone else how, once the member of the audience quite clearly asks their question, Dimbleby immediately repeats it word for word?


He assumes the panellists can only understand received pronunciation so translates from common English into RP for that purpose!


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2015)

Slightly OT, but really good to hear Mark Serwotka on R4's "Any Questions" tonight.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2015)

stavros said:


> Does it annoy anyone else how, once the member of the audience quite clearly asks their question, Dimbleby immediately repeats it word for word?



Maybe he does it in the fool's hope that one of the slimy cunts on the panel will actually answer the question that's been asked.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maybe he does it in the fool's hope that one of the slimy cunts on the panel will actually answer the question that's been asked.


It's a time gaining device whilst he decides who to pick first to speak.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 4, 2015)

Its the lovely justine tonight, oh joy.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 4, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Its the lovely justine tonight, oh joy.


From twitter

deleted twat crap from twitter


----------



## weltweit (Jun 4, 2015)

That was bad right ... I shouldn't have posted that should I ...


----------



## weltweit (Jun 4, 2015)

Coming over here and taking our jobs!!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 4, 2015)

I suppose till the bloody referendum actually happens, immigrants will be on the agenda every week on qt


----------



## hash tag (Jun 4, 2015)

Surprising turn up, kirby, lamb, creagh and mirror woman on panel, all quite strong


----------



## weltweit (Jun 4, 2015)

*Carriesdog*‏@*CarriesDog* 45 secs45 seconds ago
There isn't a stress ball big enough!!! #*bbcqt*


----------



## weltweit (Jun 4, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Surprising turn up, kirby, lamb, creagh and mirror woman on panel, all quite strong


I don't warm to creagh, she seems somehow cold ..


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 4, 2015)

I would like to think "What is the point of Labour?" question comes from the left, but I fear it doesn't...


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 4, 2015)

Analogue, digital, blah. What we need is better PR.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 4, 2015)

Who wants to help people get ahead? Fuck off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 4, 2015)

Ha, fair play to that bloke


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd love to buy the bloke at the end a pint for making the point that Labour entirely failed to make during their entire election campaign, that clearly shows up how much bollocks austerity is.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

free spirit said:


> I'd love to buy the bloke at the end a pint for making the point that Labour entirely failed to make during their entire election campaign, that clearly shows up how much bollocks austerity is.


If only people had listened to you. So close


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

free spirit said:


> I'd love to buy the bloke at the end a pint for making the point that Labour entirely failed to make during their entire election campaign, that clearly shows up how much bollocks austerity is.


You're mad with feeble power


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh god some lib dem rave . 
In the woods.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2015)

wtf are you wibbling on about now?

Is this your plan now? Attack me for campaigning against austerity at the election?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

free spirit said:


> wtf are you wibbling on about now?
> 
> Is this your plan now? Attack me for campaigning against austerity at the election?


Yeah.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

free spirit said:


> wtf are you wibbling on about now?
> 
> Is this your plan now? Attack me for campaigning against austerity at the election?


So who do you owe apology to? Let's get it right Mr green.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah.


well ok, that'll be nice and productive won't it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

free spirit said:


> well ok, that'll be nice and productive won't it.


Bottler


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

free spirit said:


> well ok, that'll be nice and productive won't it.


No one.  Only me. 
And my business.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> So who do you owe apology to? Let's get it right Mr green.


Who do I need to apologise to for supporting a strongly anti-austerity based election campaign? 

Nobody that I can think of that I'd give a toss about.

What do you think I've got to apologise about this time then?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

free spirit said:


> Who do I need to apologise to for supporting a strongly anti-austerity based election campaign?
> 
> Nobody that I can think of that I'd give a toss about.
> 
> What do you think I've got to apologise about this time then?


Me for supporting the lib dems. All the people you hurt.  Please do that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2015)

At the start of the program we learned that everyone wants to come to the UK because we've got more money than anyone else in Europe.

At the end of the program the same people tell us we can't have functioning public services because we've got no money.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Me for supporting the lib dems. All the people you hurt.  Please do that.


oh right, you're going back 5 years now are you.

fuck that. I briefly supported their campaign last time as an anti-tory vote, and pretty much stopped supporting them at the point they went into coalition with the tories. I campaigned against them this time due to their betrayal - and we did take significantly more votes off the lib dems than we did Labour. That was my penance and my attempt at revenge, as well as trying to raise the anti-austerity arguments as much as possible during the election process.

You can get to fuck if you think I'm going to apologise to you though given the shit you've pulled over the last few years.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 5, 2015)

*gets out deck chair*


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

free spirit said:


> oh right, you're going back 5 years now are you.
> 
> fuck that. I briefly supported their campaign last time as an anti-tory vote, and pretty much stopped supporting them at the point they went into coalition with the tories. I campaigned against them this time due to their betrayal - and we did take significantly more votes off the lib dems than we did Labour. That was my penance and my attempt at revenge, as well as trying to raise the anti-austerity arguments as much as possible during the election process.
> 
> You can get to fuck if you think I'm going to apologise to you though given the shit you've pulled over the last few years.


Your're great. liar.

Briefly  me anus.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Your're great. liar.


how and where have I lied?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> At the start of the program we learned that everyone wants to come to the UK because we've got more money than anyone else in Europe.
> 
> At the end of the program the same people tell us we can't have functioning public services because we've got no money.



This is why I don't watch this programme, it's just a series of unchallenged platitudes regurgitated by a class of people who all know each other and hate me. There is nothing of value there, I'd rather watch a movie with talking cats - I may not learn anything from that but at least it's nice.

I remember a  few years ago a poll was conducted in the US of Fox News viewers and the poll concluded that those who actually watched no news at all were better informed about the world than Fox News viewers. I would not be surprised if you could do the same with the BBC's offerings these days.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 5, 2015)

What about a license fee boycott campaign?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 5, 2015)

No way, BEEB needs to be kept clean of commercialisation.
A colleague at work claims never to watch or see the news or read a newspaper but always seems pretty well informed


----------



## J Ed (Jun 5, 2015)

hash tag said:


> No way, BEEB needs to be kept clean of commercialisation.



Sorry but I don't give a shit whether there are adverts between Tory propaganda, in fact I'd rather there were adverts as it might put people off watching it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2015)

free spirit said:


> oh right, you're going back 5 years now are you.
> 
> fuck that. I briefly supported their campaign last time as an anti-tory vote, and pretty much stopped supporting them at the point they went into coalition with the tories. I campaigned against them this time due to their betrayal - and we did take significantly more votes off the lib dems than we did Labour. That was my penance and my attempt at revenge, as well as trying to raise the anti-austerity arguments as much as possible during the election process.
> 
> You can get to fuck if you think I'm going to apologise to you though given the shit you've pulled over the last few years.



Butchers hasn't yet explained who you_ should_ have supported/voted for in 2010, I wonder who he thinks the good guys were in that scenario.

I also wonder what right he thinks he's got to tell other people who they're allowed to support. It's not very democratic.

And then I wonder if poor Butchers might not be going the way of Charles Kennedy befor too long


----------



## treelover (Jun 5, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> *gets out deck chair*




Why are there so many personal attacks on here, its baffling, much of the country is fucked, cuts, sanctions, zhc, the left is neglible, what happened to solidarity?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Butchers hasn't yet explained who you_ should_ have supported/voted for in 2010, I wonder who he thinks the good guys were in that scenario.
> 
> I also wonder what right he thinks he's got to tell other people who they're allowed to support. It's not very democratic.
> 
> And then I wonder if poor Butchers might not be going the way of Charles Kennedy befor too long



Do yourself a favour and try not to be so transparently pathetic as free spirit. It's unbecoming.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 5, 2015)

treelover said:


> what happened to solidarity?


I'm informed by my leeds comrades that they lost it down the back of the sofa a couple of years back and cba looking for it.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> And then I wonder if poor Butchers might not be going the way of Charles Kennedy befor too long



Nice move that. Well done.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Butchers hasn't yet explained who you_ should_ have supported/voted for in 2010, I wonder who he thinks the good guys were in that scenario.
> 
> I also wonder what right he thinks he's got to tell other people who they're allowed to support. It's not very democratic.
> 
> And then I wonder if poor Butchers might not be going the way of Charles Kennedy befor too long


Please tell me that you posted some heartfelt platitude on the Charles Kennedy thread.  Some outrage at the way his death was used. That would be perfect.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> And then I wonder if poor Butchers might not be going the way of Charles Kennedy befor too long


Fuck's sake Frank.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2015)

I've heard worse from Butchers. Monkey see, monkey do.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2015)

Modern day curly haired anarchism - _it was your right to vote and work for the lib-dems in the 2010 elections and anyone who doesn't vote is a monster who hopefully will die horribly like this lib-dem whose death i really hate people using to make two faced points._


----------



## killer b (Jun 5, 2015)

amazing.


----------



## treelover (Jun 18, 2015)

Four right wingers tonight: Flint, Barber, Davies, Philips, and one vaguely centre left, Salmond, QT has surpassed itself.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 18, 2015)

I forgot Mad Mel was on  but you are right it is quite rightwing this panel.


----------



## AC14 (Jun 18, 2015)

Former Shadow Home secretary doesn't sound like a title many people want.
Poor line up tonight. I'm choosing my bed.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2015)

Next weeks should be fun - Yanis!


----------



## treelover (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## 8ball (Jun 25, 2015)

God, they all make me feel nauseous.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2015)

No Yanis 

Giles Fraser as his replacement, so at least there's still an ex-trot


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone watching?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Anyone watching?



Trying to look away from it mostly.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2015)

I got to it late, still trying to sort out who is on, obviously I recognise Andy Burnham trying to up his profile for his own election, that Ukip woman and the spectator chap is it? .. Don't recognise the two on the right.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 25, 2015)

'flow' of immigrants rather than 'flood' - think he's had media training...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Anyone watching?


I decided it was better to staple my eyelids to one of the foxes that lives in the neighbour's garden.

35 minutes in, I stand by my decision.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I decided it was better to staple my eyelids to one of the foxes that lives in the neighbour's garden.
> 
> 35 minutes in, I stand by my decision.


I doubt the foxes would enjoy it, even if you did


----------



## comrade spurski (Jun 25, 2015)

Stopped watching after hearing the labour twat...banging on about the need to cut benefit bill but not working tax credit...ffs.
Is it beyond him to point out the bank sales will result in a loss of approx £13B so in reality the government is cutting approx  £12B from the poor and public services to fund a share bonanza for the rich?
That made me wanna put my foot through the tv so I turned over...can't  imagine me breaking the tv will impress my 12 yr old!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2015)

Liking Giles Fraser


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 25, 2015)

Who's this dim kid who's snuck onto the panel?

Oh. Andy Burnham.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2015)

Burnham is a plank, if Labour elect him leader they will be doomed.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 25, 2015)

belboid said:


> No Yanis
> 
> Giles Fraser as his replacement, *so at least there's still an ex-trot*



tell me more. i have my leftist trainspotter anorak on.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 25, 2015)

"hello I am here to make a UKIP talking point thank you"


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 25, 2015)

God why do I watch this!? 'Let's not regulate massive food companies peddling shit and behaving like tobacco companies because NANNY STATE!' Eurgh.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2015)

Actually quite a good pitch from Burnham, I may be wrong about him.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2015)

imposs1904 said:


> tell me more. i have my leftist trainspotter anorak on.


ex-SWP.  He's referred to it in some Guardian article - here's an old SW article from him


----------



## peterkro (Jun 25, 2015)

I may have reached a new low point in my life.I don't wish to come over all Stalinist but I'd joyfully kill nearly all the panel and the vast majority of the audience. (wipes spittle off the screen)


----------



## free spirit (Jun 25, 2015)

Question time would be much better if combined with a gunk tank.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 25, 2015)

peterkro said:


> I may have reached a new low point in my life.I don't wish to come over all Stalinist but I'd joyfully kill nearly all the panel and the vast majority of the audience. (wipes spittle off the screen)


or this.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 26, 2015)

Fraser Nelson? At the BBC? 

Whatever next?


----------



## killer b (Jun 26, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Actually quite a good pitch from Burnham, I may be wrong about him.


looks like it's over for Burnham then.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 26, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I doubt the foxes would enjoy it, even if you did


Much like QT, there was never an suggestion anyone would enjoy it.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 26, 2015)

Is Giles Fraser really someone we should give a damn about? Seems to me he's about as progressive as the god he worships. He's part of the same media circlejerk that includes Portillo and Mad Mel. He's always on that self indulgent Moral Maze bullshit. Hardly a hotbed of social justice.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> Is Giles Fraser really someone we should give a damn about? Seems to me he's about as progressive as the god he worships. He's part of the same media circlejerk that includes Portillo and Mad Mel. He's always on that self indulgent Moral Maze bullshit. Hardly a hotbed of social justice.


I liked some of the things he said about the migrant issue, against the common flow / opinion and I don't often hear it. I do often listen to the moral maze but hadn't recognised him on it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2015)

Did they talk about immigration again this week?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Did they talk about immigration again this week?


Every week, yes .


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2015)

Lucky there's nothing else going on isn't it? Or they might all start looking like a shower of racist cunts.


----------



## belboid (Jun 26, 2015)

in Sheffield in a couple of weeks, wonder if I can think of a question that the panel could answer without making me want to kill them all.


----------



## youngian (Jun 26, 2015)

The evidence for increased sugar content of food causing rising obesity is a serious issue. The response; "boo to nanny for telling us what to eat" bordered on the childish.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 26, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Lucky there's nothing else going on isn't it? Or they might all start looking like a shower of racist cunts.



They talk about immigration so much but the simple fact that without future mass immigration the demographics of the country are fucked never seems to crop up. It's not just that they always talk about one thing, it's that they don't even explore the subject fully.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 26, 2015)

youngian said:


> The evidence for increased sugar content of food causing rising obesity is a serious issue. The response; "boo to nanny for telling us what to eat" bordered on the childish.



"Nanny state." A term used by people who had nannies. It doesn't even relate to normal people's experiences.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2015)

Favelado said:


> "Nanny state." A term used by people who had nannies. It doesn't even relate to normal people's experiences.


 
I think it was originally used as a positive term - to make authoritarianism appear benevolent.

<Googles to check...>

edit:  hmm - might be something spurious someone told me in a pub...


----------



## youngian (Jun 26, 2015)

As coined by Thick of It's Peter Manion trying to reach out to new demographics, like people who watch Jools Holland's Hootenanny.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2015)

youngian said:


> The evidence for increased sugar content of food causing rising obesity is a serious issue. The response; "boo to nanny for telling us what to eat" bordered on the childish.



I explained to Mrs Frank the other day exactly how much sugar there is in a bottle of fizzy pop.

'Shit, so this is basically a bottle of poison?'
'Yup, and there's enough sugar in it to cause what is effectively a narcotic effect.'
'_Why the fuck are they allowed to sell this?'
'_Because freedom init.'

Hopefully that shit will be banned under Theresa May's wonderfully mental 'legal highs' law. Or if it's not, maybe someone will at least have to explain their reasoning for not banning it.


----------



## youngian (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know what goes on in the mind of a small state Tory but they don't seem to have a rational evidence based approach to legal products (due to their liberalism) or illegal ones (due to their authoritarian populism).


----------



## 8ball (Jun 26, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I explained to Mrs Frank the other day exactly how much sugar there is in a bottle of fizzy pop.
> 
> 'Shit, so this is basically a bottle of poison?'


 
Hmmm...  well, in the same sense that a bottle of soy sauce is a bottle of poison.

You don't drink a bottle of soy sauce at a time, obviously, but then maybe it's approaches to how much of this stuff people drink that is more important than hyperbole.  I guess you could regulate for anything blatantly encouraging excessive use (those 'Big Gulp' sodas are pretty terrifying).


----------



## youngian (Jun 26, 2015)

The anti sugar argument is a reasonable one and has a convincing basis: The West eats far less fat than 40 years ago due to a consensus to reduce it because it was identified as the main source of obesity. Low fat foods can taste like cardboard but adulterating everything with sugar was not the answer and obesity rates have shot up as a result. Not only because of the increase in consumption but the body's inability to metabolise sugar with ease. All that is being called for is the same cultural shift away from sugar as there was to fat and other issues like smoking.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 26, 2015)

Sugar is the new tobacco!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2015)

Favelado said:


> They talk about immigration so much but the simple fact that without future mass immigration the demographics of the country are fucked never seems to crop up. It's not just that they always talk about one thing, it's that they don't even explore the subject fully.


thing is, a stable population with a low birthrate is not bad imo. If we manage resources properly, tax proggressively etc it should work out. But we won't, we've been given rapacious capital so there has to be a surplus- a lot of surplus- to feed that ever open maw. Madness


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Sugar is the new tobacco!



*Refined* sugars, especially.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 27, 2015)

Favelado said:


> They talk about immigration so much but the simple fact that without future mass immigration the demographics of the country are fucked never seems to crop up.



I've got to disagree with that. A gradual decline in population to a lower level will be harder to manage, but it won't mean we're fucked.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 27, 2015)

Quartz said:


> I've got to disagree with that. A gradual decline in population to a lower level will be harder to manage, but it won't mean we're fucked.



A smaller tax-base supporting an ever older population would be hugely problematic. The only reason birth-rates are okay now is becuase of mass immigration.

Pensions, social security, health and education spending are too low as it is. Pensions are shit. We need both a better tax system and more taxpayers.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 27, 2015)

Favelado said:


> A smaller tax-base supporting an ever older population would be hugely problematic.



But it's not an insuperable problem. For example, consider the state pensionable retirement age being gradually raised to 75, thereby simultaneously increasing the tax base and reducing the number of retired people.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 27, 2015)

Quartz said:


> But it's not an insuperable problem. For example, consider the state pensionable retirement age being gradually raised to 75, thereby simultaneously increasing the tax base and reducing the number of retired people.



Work until we're 75! Will you fuck off please?


----------



## Quartz (Jun 27, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Work until we're 75! Will you fuck off please?



It's not a policy I advocate, but it's one I can see a future Tory government bringing in.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Jun 27, 2015)

Danny Alexander was asked on a previous QT whether he would fancy 75yr old surgeon operating on him, he said yes, but I think few from the audience believed him.
He was also asked how he thought a navvy would cope with that sort of retirement age, he gave the impression (to me ) that these were mere nuances.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 27, 2015)

Quartz said:


> But it's not an insuperable problem. For example, consider the state pensionable retirement age being gradually raised to 75, thereby simultaneously increasing the tax base and reducing the number of retired people.



This would just create more unemployment among younger people.


----------



## panpete (Jun 29, 2015)

I haven't read this thread, and I may be off course here, but there never seems to be questions about non-working people who are being hammered, or disabled people who are losing the independent living fund. Do you think David Dimbleby, (being a bbd bod) somehow steers the questions and answers away from these subjects, or do you think that not enough people care?


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 29, 2015)

panpete said:


> I haven't read this thread, and I may be off course here, but there never seems to be questions about non-working people who are being hammered, or disabled people who are losing the independent living fund. Do you think David Dimbleby, (being a bbd bod) somehow steers the questions and answers away from these subjects, or do you think that not enough people care?


The producers choose the questions and he MC's it. That's all. If anyone in the audience spontaneously kicked off or raised something 'not on the agenda' they'd be escorted out the building and the filming would edit them out and continue from that point.


----------



## panpete (Jun 30, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> The producers choose the questions and he MC's it. That's all. If anyone in the audience spontaneously kicked off or raised something 'not on the agenda' they'd be escorted out the building and the filming would edit them out and continue from that point.


Thanks, so it is being manipulated then?


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 30, 2015)

panpete said:


> Thanks, so it is being manipulated then?


No, I don't think it is. Manipulated suggests that it is somehow unscrupulous. It probably doesn't even occur to the people doing the editing that they are restricting the debate just protecting it from nutters with their extreme views. It is on a par with putting live music events on a 30 second delay to remove the odd swear word.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 30, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> No, I don't think it is. Manipulated suggests that it is somehow unscrupulous. It probably doesn't even occur to the people doing the editing that they are restricting the debate just protecting it from nutters with their extreme views.



I believe it is transmitted almost live - only a few seconds delay so they can bleep out expletives. The repeats are another matter, of course.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 30, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> This would just create more unemployment among younger people.



No, because there won't be so many younger people.


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2015)

Quartz said:


> I believe it is transmitted almost live - only a few seconds delay so they can bleep out expletives. The repeats are another matter, of course.


No, recording starts about 8.30 for 10.40 transmission


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2015)

It's filmed two hours before broadcast.


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2015)

Quartz said:


> No, because there won't be so many younger people.


are you planning on killing them?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2015)

Quartz said:


> No, because there won't be so many younger people.


Wow. Really wow.

Can someone explain how relative and total numbers work to this one?


----------



## Quartz (Jun 30, 2015)

belboid said:


> No, recording starts about 8.30 for 10.40 transmission



Then it's changed, evidently for the worse.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2015)

Quartz said:


> Then it's changed, evidently for the worse.


It's been that way for at least 20 years.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 30, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> It's been that way for at least 20 years.



It was about 25 years ago that my father was in the audience.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2015)

Quartz said:


> It was about 25 years ago that my father was in the audience.


It was about 22 years ago that i was in the audience.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 30, 2015)

belboid said:


> are you planning on killing them?



Heh  Population decrease means fewer people being born, which means fewer young people.


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2015)

Quartz said:


> Heh  Population decrease means fewer people being born, which means fewer young people.


So what?  They didn't just entirely stop breeding. If (something like) 8 million people have to work ten years longer, that's 8 million jobs unavailable to (something like) seven million odd young people who are newly entering the labour market.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 30, 2015)

belboid said:


> So what?  They didn't just entirely stop breeding. If (something like) 8 million people have to work ten years longer, that's 8 million jobs unavailable to (something like) seven million odd young people who are newly entering the labour market.



You are assuming a fixed supply of jobs. But more people working means more people earning and spending, which in turn leads to higher growth and more jobs available. 

I've no idea what the rest of this conversation is about, by the way. But whatever it is, the fixed-job supply argument (usually raised by immigrant bashers) is simply wrong.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> You are assuming a fixed supply of jobs. But more people working means more people earning and spending, which in turn leads to higher growth and more jobs available.
> 
> I've no idea what the rest of this conversation is about, by the way. But whatever it is, the fixed-job supply argument (usually raised by immigrant bashers) is simply wrong.


It's about quartz not understanding that an aggregate total of 8 million kids actually doesn't go down if more people live longer - despite being a smaller proportion of total population.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 30, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> It's about quartz not understanding that an aggregate total of 8 million kids actually doesn't go down if more people live longer - despite being a smaller proportion of total population.



You're misrepresenting me.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2015)

Quartz said:


> You're misrepresenting me.


No i'm not.


----------



## stavros (Jun 30, 2015)

Is it just me, or did Amber Rudd seem under-briefed on Conservative policy?


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 30, 2015)

panpete said:


> Thanks, so it is being manipulated then?


No i just think the BBC, like a lot of mainstream journalism, doesn't really see how serious the government is fucking people over. The BBC also has this weird notioin that discussion shoudl be robust and that every point of view should be heard (well almost, see above). In other words, and by way of an example, you get James Delinpole being invited on to discuss Global Warming, when all this does is give lie to the fact that the science is indisputable and the consensus that we are fucking the planet is well into the 90% ramge. IYSWIM.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 30, 2015)

Quartz said:


> I believe it is transmitted almost live - only a few seconds delay so they can bleep out expletives. The repeats are another matter, of course.


I think it's recorded well ahead of time.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> No i just think the BBC, like a lot of mainstream journalism, doesn't really see how serious the government is fucking people over. The BBC also has this weird notioin that discussion shoudl be robust and that every point of view should be heard (well almost, see above). In other words, and by way of an example, you get James Delinpole being invited on to discuss Global Warming, when all this does is give lie to the fact that the science is indisputable and the consensus that we are fucking the planet is well into the 90% ramge. IYSWIM.



Init. Here are some people with many harrowing tales of how their lives have been needlessly destroyed by tory welfare policies, and now here is Iain Duncan Smith saying no, none of that stuff happened and everything is gravy. So who really knows what the truth is? Back to the studio...

You could fucking find out where the truth is you cunts. You're supposed to be journalists aren't you?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2015)

Esta noche...

Conservative health secretary Jeremy Hunt MP, Labour leadership candidate Jeremy Corbyn MP, Anne McElvoy of The Economist, comedian Shappi Khorsandi and Douglas Murray of The Spectator.


----------



## JimW (Jul 2, 2015)

Comedian, I thought I heard him say medium and thought WTF


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> I think it's recorded well ahead of time.



It is recorded at around about 6.30pm


----------



## JimW (Jul 2, 2015)

Says something that I wouldn't put it past the BBC


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2015)

I see everyone's favourite Douglas Murray is on tonight


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2015)

#votejezza


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2015)

Fella in the audience used the term Daesh, two members of the panel inc. Tory boy used the term ISIL.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 2, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I see everyone's favourite Douglas Murray is on tonight



Yep and talking shite as usual.

'ISIS is nothing to do with us' except for the fact they came out of the insurgency to combat US/UK forces in Iraq, Murray you utter shit stain.
It is of course more complex than that but to ignore that glaringly obvious fact is absurd.

Who the fuck is the woman in the green dress? She's coming out with untold amounts of shite!


----------



## JimW (Jul 2, 2015)

Economist did they say? Some other "clever" Tory rag.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 2, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Who the fuck is the woman in the green dress? She's coming out with untold amounts of shite!



The last two things she said were moderately sensible.  Certainly compared to Hunt, at least.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 2, 2015)

Jeremy Cunt is an oleaginous cunt. Hippocrates quotes ffs


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> .. Who the fuck is the woman in the green dress? She's coming out with untold amounts of shite!


Anne McElvoy of The Economist


----------



## 8ball (Jul 2, 2015)

The Labour guy seems a basically decent sort.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 2, 2015)

8ball said:


> The Labour guy seems a basically decent sort.


Yes.  He's no chance of being their leader.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 2, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Yes.  He's no chance of being their leader.



Yeah, snowball's chance in hell.


----------



## JimW (Jul 2, 2015)

Murray's little talking points about Greek bus drivers, you can picture the frothing twats compiling them.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 3, 2015)

Other than constantly soaring on the bbc to remind us ask to fear and hate Muslims and to get angry at the thought our foreign policy might be less than effective, what does Douglas Murray actually do? As far as I can tellk he's just an arms industry shill


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> Other than constantly soaring on the bbc to remind us ask to fear and hate Muslims and to get angry at the thought our foreign policy might be less than effective, what does Douglas Murray actually do? As far as I can tellk he's just an arms industry shill


he's also been known to produce some nicely revisionist history books that suit a right wing twat narrative. I swear if the price was right he'd do a david irving.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> he's also been known to produce some nicely revisionist history books that suit a right wing twat narrative. I swear if the price was right he'd do a david irving.


The free market is the best way to get accurate history written.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 3, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Anne McElvoy of The Economist



Formerly of the _Evening Standard_, and contributrix to _The Spectator_, among other things. She writes shite histories, shite anti-red articles that cite mostly anti-red authors and ideologues, and is a free market fundamentalist. No wonder she works for The Economist.  She used to be (according to friends) a sub-editor's nightmare who'd go screeching after subbies for "ruining her prose" (for which read "correction her spelling, grammar and punctuation errors").


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 3, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> The free market is the best way to get accurate history written.



Laugh? I nearly swallowed my tongue!


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Formerly of the _Evening Standard_, and contributrix to _The Spectator_, among other things. She writes shite histories, shite anti-red articles that cite mostly anti-red authors and ideologues, and is a free market fundamentalist. No wonder she works for The Economist.  She used to be (according to friends) a sub-editor's nightmare who'd go screeching after subbies for "ruining her prose" (for which read "correction her spelling, grammar and punctuation errors").


I turned off just after she totally misrepresented what Corbyn said on Greece. I only made about three minutes total this week.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 3, 2015)

I prefer This Week because at least they wear their irrelevance like a badge of honour.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 3, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> I turned off just after she totally misrepresented what Corbyn said on Greece. I only made about three minutes total this week.


I, likewise.

She's awful. She did the same misrepresentation when Nick Dearden eloquently demystified and debunked the notion the IMF are a force for good on this week's Moral Maze.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> he's also been known to produce some nicely revisionist history books that suit a right wing twat narrative. I swear if the price was right he'd do a david irving.


What has he revised?

Bearing in mind I have no intention of buying any of his books nor borrowing them from any library at any point ever in my life so help me Zod


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 3, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> Other than constantly soaring on the bbc to remind us ask to fear and hate Muslims and to get angry at the thought our foreign policy might be less than effective, what does Douglas Murray actually do? As far as I can tellk he's just an arms industry shill


Skidmark -as he's known in these parts - is the founder of the Centre for Social Cohesion (seriously), which was then absorbed into the Henry Jackson Society. He's a neocon to his fingertips.

He's on the board of NGO Monitor, a known Zionist lobby group and flak machine.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 3, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Skidmark -as he's known in these parts - is the founder of the Centre for Social Cohesion (seriously), which was then absorbed into the Henry Jackson Society. He's a neocon to his fingertips.
> 
> He's on the board of NGO Monitor, a known Zionist lobby group and flak machine.


I don't doubt his politics are those of a scumbag, I was just curious as to what he's actually revised.

The Henry Jackson Society, from what I've seen, are just shills for the warhawks in government (which is to say...the government). Always ready with a scrawny apologist to propagandise on the need to bomb shit.


----------



## treelover (Jul 3, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> I prefer This Week because at least they wear their irrelevance like a badge of honour.




yeah, get the blue nun in.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 4, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> he's also been known to produce some nicely revisionist history books that suit a right wing twat narrative. I swear if the price was right he'd do a david irving.



He's in good company with McElvoy, then. The crap she's written on East Germany (after spending a year in *West Germany* pre-'89) and the lands behind "the iron curtain" is pure revisionism. Not as well-written as Irving, though. He might be a rat's scrotum, but he can write readably, whereas McElvoy is (like so many politically-partisan journos nowadays) a soundbite merchant who can't manage more than a thousand words without repetition.
As for "Skidmark", I've tried reading some of his stuff, but the prose alone is enough to make you suffocate on your own laughter, let alone the content! He thinks he's got a great quasi-oratorical style, but in fact comes across as an arrogant whiner.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 9, 2015)

Tommy Sheppard on tonight.  Sadly so too are Chucky, Anna Doobry, Louise Bores the fucking shite out of me and Bozza's sister (she writes for _The Lady_, don't you know).


----------



## treelover (Jul 9, 2015)

Johnson has spoken out about inequality and other issues.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 9, 2015)

Louise Bores is hilarious, in a depressing kind of way.

Anna Soubry is just depressing.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 9, 2015)

Subjects likely to be included: Budget | Greece | Immigration ...

eta: and probably hunting also !!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 9, 2015)

Why do we keep subjecting ourselves to this show?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 9, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Why do we keep subjecting ourselves to this show?



Can't say that I do. Haven't watched it in many years now. It's the sense of it's own pompousity that is most alienating, plus it's not great for the mental health and I'm too interested in politics to give a crap what they think.


----------



## treelover (Jul 9, 2015)

One of the young students in the audience just did jazz hands while agreeing with Tommy Sheppard!


----------



## campanula (Jul 9, 2015)

Leapt up to switch TV off after only 20 seconds of Chukka Fuckwit. I have not had to endure TV for almost a decade but return of youngest, with TV has been a massive shock.  Absoluite crapulous rubbish and practically every night, there is some blatant propaganda about poors (tonight there was a bonus for including obesity - too fat to work or summat). Completely disgusting - some oleaginous woman contemptuously refers to handouts, benefits, council houses, benefits,...I could hardly believe it 
I had to stop watching TV because it sent me into a demented frothing rage, all the time - I couldn't bear myself (the swearing, ranting, spitting, pretty much continuously)...even nature stuff started getting on my pip


----------



## weltweit (Jul 9, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Can't say that I do. Haven't watched it in many years now. It's the sense of it's own pompousity that is most alienating, plus it's not great for the mental health and I'm too interested in politics to give a crap what they think.


If you think the program is bad, you should see the accompanying twitter feed!


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2015)

Bloody hell, I'm glad I didn't bother trying for tickets, I'd have been thrown out by now.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 9, 2015)

weltweit said:


> If you think the program is bad, you should see the accompanying twitter feed!



LOL - for a while, I didn't bother with the show but did follow it on Twitter. You are right, it tends to be garbage although my bias of people on my feed tends to lead to less problems.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 9, 2015)

Why the fuck is a ukip mep on it anyway?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 9, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Why the fuck is a ukip mep on it anyway?


Because I predict there will be a question on immigration.

If previous weeks are anything to go by at least.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 9, 2015)

Anna Soubrey is a dolt. Mind you that said I don't think even a liked tory like Ken Clarke could defend the regressive nature of this budget, but Soubrey isn't even trying.


----------



## treelover (Jul 9, 2015)

Lively Sheffield audience,


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 9, 2015)

Is Anna Soubry  actually an act? An elaborate if annoying piece performance at.


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2015)

The kipper and Rachel bloody Johnson both to the left of Chukka, shock horror.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 9, 2015)

That kipper woman is full of shit. I just searched the UCAS website for David Beckham Studies. To my utter disappointment there is no such thing.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 9, 2015)

Chuckle blaming the Greeks and talking about 'structural reforms'. Prick.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 9, 2015)

SNP guy talked total sense all the time.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Jul 9, 2015)

Talking heads but some of them do an awful lot of dogmatic damage.
Chukka Ummna = smirking when accused of being tory lite. He defends Blair but like Clegg, Blair is toxic.

I don't know how any politician can give away sovereignty to those tom, dick and harry's in the EU.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Jul 9, 2015)

Now it's your moment of the week without touching my sidearm(RC).


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> SNP guy talked total sense all the time.


Well, except when he attacked cuts in corporation tax, and then had to admit that doing so was also SNP policy for Scotland.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 9, 2015)

And Chukka ends the show by endorsing Liz Kendall, a person who somehow manages to channel the ghost of Thatcher through the mannerisms of a CBeebies presenter.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 10, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> Is Anna Soubry  actually an act? An elaborate if annoying piece performance at.



The pearls, the pinched face, the breakfast presenter hair, the way her face jabbed forward when she spoke. She was like a spitting image puppet of herself, or probably how Quentin Blake would illustrate a mean-spirited posh Tory lady.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Jul 10, 2015)

Fate gives me a hard time in 5 year stints , what did I do to deserve it ?
I'm glad you are here to suffer with me.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 10, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> The pearls, the pinched face, the breakfast presenter hair, the way her face jabbed forward when she spoke. She was like a spitting image puppet of herself, or probably how Quentin Blake would illustrate a mean-spirited posh Tory lady.


She is simply, awful. The unfettered arrogance is drawn all over her face. How she frowns with unconcealed contempt as if to say "talking over me? I'm a tory ffs!" 

While she CONSTANTLY talks over everyone else.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 10, 2015)

She's like a reanimated Thatcher.  Hideous hideous woman.


----------



## campanula (Jul 10, 2015)

Bloody hell - glad I turned it off as offspring's TV would probably be kicked to fuck in the corner.  I am guilty of head in sand tactics but only to save my sanity, so am admiring of, and grateful to those who can force themselves to watch these hateful clowns, then report back to the rest of us.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 10, 2015)

i expected a more tory-compliant audience, so, in question times, that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 10, 2015)

belboid said:


> Well, except when he attacked cuts in corporation tax, and then had to admit that doing so was also SNP policy for Scotland.


I didn't see the programme, but it's worth noting on a point of information that cutting corporation tax in an independent Scotland *was* SNP policy under Salmond, but isn't now: that's one of the changes Sturgeon brought in. 

(Hypothetical in both cases anyway, as Scotland doesn't have power over corporation tax).


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

McDonnell.

Anyone gonna watch?


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes, for the first time in about a year


----------



## weltweit (Sep 17, 2015)

brogdale said:


> McDonnell.
> 
> Anyone gonna watch?


Yep I will watch..


----------



## YouSir (Sep 17, 2015)

brogdale said:


> McDonnell.
> 
> Anyone gonna watch?



For about ten minutes until I get pissed off.


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2015)

Liz Truss too, should be hilarious


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

belboid said:


> Liz Truss too, should be hilarious


spesh with Salmond on her case as well!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 17, 2015)

belboid said:


> Liz Truss too, should be hilarious


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

Gone down in my estimation...


> _Speaking on BBC Question Time, he also said he was sorry for an "appalling joke" about former Conservative Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher.
> 
> In 2010, he said that if he could go back in time he would "assassinate Thatcher".
> 
> Challenged on this remark by a member of the audience, he said: "It was an appalling joke. It's ended my career in stand-up, let's put it that way, and I apologise for it as well."_


----------



## elbows (Sep 17, 2015)

Here is a link to that story you quoted:

John McDonnell sorry for IRA comment - BBC News

He tried to explain his IRA comments too:



> Speaking on Question Time, he said at the time he made the comments it had looked like "we were going to lose the peace process".
> 
> His remarks were made at a gathering in London in 2003 to commemorate IRA hunger striker Bobby Sands.
> 
> ...


----------



## weltweit (Sep 17, 2015)

Pisses me off all this BBC commenting on Question Time BEFORE the show has aired!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2015)

Securty, security, security... *yawn*


----------



## elbows (Sep 17, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Securty, security, security... *yawn*


----------



## YouSir (Sep 17, 2015)

Yep, losing it already...


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2015)

That bloke getting upset about the Thatcher joke is SO ANGRY about it what a mug


----------



## YouSir (Sep 17, 2015)

J Ed said:


> That bloke getting upset about the Thatcher joke is SO ANGRY about it what a mug



Just caught up with that. Fucksake.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

kinnel, they got some right ones in tonight.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 17, 2015)

"I regard us (the UK) as having given more to the world than taken away from it"

wow.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 17, 2015)

Behind on iPlayer but this lad asking Salmon a question looks fucking mental.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Behind on iPlayer but this lad asking Salmon a question looks fucking mental.


No, not 'mental'...let's not go there...but certainly fanatically right-wing.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

Christ, Truss is so fucking useless.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2015)

brogdale said:


>



who is he?


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2015)

I bet he doesn't actually love 'every bit' of the country, he seems like a man who could fall out with himself in a telephone box and probably finds a lot about the country to hate


----------



## free spirit (Sep 17, 2015)

John Mcdonnell's explanation for his speech about the IRA really shows it in a very different light, and that was a very heartfelt apology.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2015)

who is the young dick with the quiff


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> who is he?


cunt


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

ddraig said:


> who is the young dick with the quiff


The Telegraph.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2015)

That one twat bigging up the Fallon non entity was an obvious plant, I dunno about the other dickhead


----------



## treelover (Sep 17, 2015)

McDonnell is superb on QT, his apology for his comments on the IRA drew massive support from the audience, I remember when on the times I met him I thought he had something special.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 17, 2015)

A politician apologising sincerely. Another brand new experience for me. The Tory woman is terrible, trying the 'you wanna disband the army' line. 

Now the taxes bit. God they're shit aren't they?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 17, 2015)

It really is a sign of the times when calling for a 50% top rate of tax is considered 'radical'. it was 60% under Thatcher


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

Stanley is making a tool of himself with all the Red Ed stuff on the day that the IPPR came out with their report citing exactly the opposite.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

Yar boo


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Yar boo



He really is terrible


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2015)

"allow" 20,000 to come to Britain.

Really compassionate words, there.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

Liz Truss is so bad she makes Anna Soubry look good.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

"Jesus Christ"


----------



## weltweit (Sep 17, 2015)

Sandi Toksvig is a little too on her message for me, I hope she becomes more subtle over time.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Liz Truss is so bad she makes Anna Soubry look good.



She is thick as pig shit


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

J Ed said:


> She is thick as pig shit


Pork shit.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Sandi Toksvig is a little too on her message for me, I hope she becomes more subtle over time.


She's nailed Truss on refugees.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 17, 2015)

brogdale said:


> She's nailed Truss on refugees.


Yes she did. I only just saw it, must have got behind on iplayer


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 17, 2015)

<unsure of which newspaper to buy tomorrow>


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2015)

Conservative Future plant


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

Vermin Youth appear to have been rather organised and pro-active in their application for tickets. Memo to self...avoid Wembley.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 17, 2015)

Australian immigration system = humane claims idiot.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

Ah yes, that important topic of the anthem. FFS


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Ah yes, that important topic of the anthem. FFS



Thankfully they discussed tax credits and the kids that will go hungry because of the cuts extensively beforehand


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2015)

That Telegraph journalist is gross


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 17, 2015)

Shame McDonnell is on the back foot about the anthem. He should have said 'Corbyn was right to stand by his principles and to not disrespect those who died fighting fascism by singing an anthem about a woman who was taught the art of sieg heiling by her Nazi sympathising household.'


----------



## J Ed (Sep 17, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> That Telegraph journalist is gross



His very existence is offensive


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 17, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> That Telegraph journalist is gross


Kill him  

What a fucking cunt


----------



## killer b (Sep 17, 2015)

why did we do that? I feel soiled now.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)

Would have been funny if McDonnell had taken a bit of paper out of his jacket pocket and read out a question for the audience from "Gayle"/"Richard" etc...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


>


----------



## tim (Sep 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Christ, Truss is so fucking useless.



In some contexts this may be true, but Lynne Truss does know a lot about punctuation. Such a pity that we don't have a Secretary of State for Syntax


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 18, 2015)

tim said:


> In some contexts this may be true, but Lynne Truss does know a lot about punctuation. Such a pity that we don't have a Secretary of State for Syntax


Liz.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Liz.


.,":;!


----------



## tim (Sep 18, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Sandi Toksvig is a little too on her message for me, I hope she becomes more subtle over time.



Unlikely I fear, as she seems to be morphing into Barbera Woodhouse, not a woman ever noted for her sublety


----------



## tim (Sep 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Liz.




Ah, that explains a lot.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 18, 2015)

tim said:


> In some contexts this may be true, but Lynne Truss does know a lot about punctuation. Such a pity that we don't have a Secretary of State for Syntax



Whenever I see the name "Liz Truss", I usually think it means "Lynn Truss" and then I do  

I liked the dedication of "Eats, Shoots & Leaves" 





> _To the memory of the striking Bolshevik printers of St Petersburg who, in 1905, demanded to be paid the same rate for punctuation marks as for letters, and thereby directly precipitated the first Russian Revolution_


----------



## killer b (Sep 18, 2015)

They were all on fucking message. everyone was sticking to their script, even if it had been rendered irrelevant by a previous answer.

What did people think of McDonnell? Not sure if his IRA explanation will stick tbh (and the woman saying 'but that just means you'll say anything, you can't be trusted' had a point if it does stick)


----------



## greenfield (Sep 18, 2015)

I liked the IRA apology - it seemed heartfelt and made the audience warm to him. Generally, however, McDonnell seemed to be rowing back fast...


----------



## tim (Sep 18, 2015)

tim said:


> Ah, that explains a lot.



Cameron was probably suffering from the same confusion when he gave her the job. He's probably still waiting for his witty and articulate Environment Secretary to get back on form.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 18, 2015)

Seems like the BBC are going to read out a statement from the DUP every five minutes on the radio.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2015)

sunnysidedown said:


> Seems like the BBC are going to read out a statement from the DUP every five minutes on the radio.


Memorial service at St Pauls? (with the national anthem obvs)


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Kill him
> 
> What a fucking cunt


----------



## miktheword (Sep 18, 2015)

killer b said:


> They were all on fucking message. everyone was sticking to their script, even if it had been rendered irrelevant by a previous answer.
> 
> What did people think of McDonnell? Not sure if his IRA explanation will stick tbh (and the woman saying 'but that just means you'll say anything, you can't be trusted' had a point if it does stick)






I think I've learnt is authenticity rather than what was said that seems to matter more. Got praise from another panellist for first time anyone's apologised..think that's what'll be remembered.

McDonnell and Corbyn are far used to holding impromptu meetings over twenty years, responding to off the cuff questions than those three mantra repeating txt from central office Blairites ..which got them found out in hustings, irrespective of the emptiness of their message.

Apart from coming across as authentic, what also mattered, (as an astute Tory in Telegraph said weeks back and reason I wanted Labour leadership going to JC and JM, is the platform they're now afforded..weekly at PMQs, QT and daily news broadcasts..even not singing a song at least gets that ridiculous dirge of an anthem onto the agenda..not hugely important of course..but some may now question things they wouldn't have previously, if say, a 'moderniser' had won..when none of us would have watched, and no one at work, or on the landings tomorrow, would have asked 'what do you reckon about Kendall thinking the minimum wage should be 20p more then?' 
Its not Labourism, but using whatever tactic  we have, or in this case given by tradition, to exploit. If our agenda is no longer marginalised, makes everyone's job easier.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2015)

killer b said:


> .. What did people think of McDonnell? Not sure if his IRA explanation will stick tbh (and the woman saying 'but that just means you'll say anything, you can't be trusted' had a point if it does stick)



I hadn't had much exposure to McDonnell before, not being a politics wonk, so this was the first time I had really seen him. I liked him, he was quite nervous at the start but came across as sincere and straight talking, a little like Corbyn himself. It was noticeable also that after he spoke, the audience applauded, whereas after Liz Truss spoke no one clapped at all !!!


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2015)

killer b said:


> They were all on fucking message. everyone was sticking to their script, even if it had been rendered irrelevant by a previous answer.
> 
> What did people think of McDonnell? Not sure if his IRA explanation will stick tbh (and the woman saying 'but that just means you'll say anything, you can't be trusted' had a point if it does stick)


I haven't watched QT yet as I went to bed at 9.15. [emoji1]

I really like McDonnell though. He's chair of my former Trade Union's parliamentary group (and others I believe). He does lots for the group, comes to conference every year and is very popular with everyone I've spoken to and not just labour voters. 
He's also been really supportive of individual reps and I've not heard a bad word against him from anyone I trust.

Obviously this will all probably change, I doubt he'll have the time to be so involved with the TUs now he's on the front bench but I'm delighted he's been appointed. I'd have joined years ago if his leadership bids had been successful.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I hadn't had much exposure to McDonnell before, not being a politics wonk, so this was the first time I had really seen him. I liked him, he was quite nervous at the start but came across as sincere and straight talking, a little like Corbyn himself. It was noticeable also that after he spoke, the audience applauded, whereas after Liz Truss spoke no one clapped at all !!!


Shy clappers = shy voters, but voters, note.


----------



## killer b (Sep 18, 2015)

Mcdonnells apology wasn't for us, so how sincere it sounded to us doesn't matter. I'm not sure if it'll be anything other than brushed off by anyone outside the hard left.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 18, 2015)

Yet, on the Daily Politics, Brilllo failed to challenge Nigel Dodds on his party's continued links with the UVF (Dodds, Paisley and Robinson attended the funeral/wake of John Bingham, a UVF man). There was also no mention of his party leader's involvement in Ulster Resistance in the 80s.


----------



## killer b (Sep 18, 2015)

The uvf dont count.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2015)

killer b said:


> Mcdonnells apology wasn't for us, so how sincere it sounded to us doesn't matter. I'm not sure if it'll be anything other than brushed off by anyone outside the hard left.


If Mcdonnell et al make it through to the next GE we can only guess at the extent of the shitstorm of this sort of bile that would be thrown by the media.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 18, 2015)

killer b said:


> The uvf dont count.


They work for the British state, which makes them okay.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> They work for the British state, which makes them okay.


apparently for those politicians involved getting them off the naughty list and onto the approved instantly washed all the blood of their hands. Funny that. I didn't see the QT IRA apol, I saw (virtually) a vertabim version in the snow interview though. Seems fair enough to me. I wonder how much traction the 'terrorist friend' stuff is going to have, it doesn't appear to be going away. Y'kown, beebs ignored everything else about the QT session in order to do the 'mcdonnel apologises over IRA' headline. Guess we will see if this and the 'jezbollah' stuff matters much in the cooming year


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> apparently for those politicians involved getting them off the naughty list and onto the approved instantly washed all the blood of their hands. Funny that. I didn't see the QT IRA apol, I saw (virtually) a vertabim version in the snow interview though. Seems fair enough to me. I wonder how much traction the 'terrorist friend' stuff is going to have, it doesn't appear to be going away. Y'kown, beebs ignored everything else about the QT session in order to do the 'mcdonnel apologises over IRA' headline. Guess we will see if this and the 'jezbollah' stuff matters much in the cooming year


The 'terrorist friend' spiel is sounding increasingly desperate tbh. Thing is, the BBC (and the others) never challenge the DUP on their links to Loyalist paramilitaries. When the DUP walked out of Stormont, they BBC dutifully repeated their line about the IRA still being "active" but said nothing about the UVF and the others. As for the Thatcher government's contact with the IRA during the 80s, not even this is mentioned.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 18, 2015)

In some ways I was disappointed with McDonnell's performance. The IRA thing - meh, whether or not the apology was good, it seemed to be enough for people that he publicly apologised. Similarly with the Thatcher assassination thing. It was a shame that he took the line that he did on the national anthem though. I don't find it convincing that Corbyn was so overwhelmed that he 'forgot' to sing it - he didn't sing it because he's a republican and he doesn't agree with it. Good. Make the case for it, stand up for contentious objection, freedom of expression and republican values. People elected Corbyn in part because of his authenticity - don't trade that away to counter *perceived* public outcry. I wonder if this is the early effects of "bubble thinking" kicking in - his colleagues in the PLP convincing him to take the synthetic outrage of the corporate media more seriously than he needed to. 

But what I didn't like most was his equivocation on his tax plans. Before the election Corbyn talked about raising the top rate of tax to *at least* 50p plus to increase corporation tax to pay for free tertiary education. Judging by what McDonnell said 50p will be the ceiling for any top rate of tax increase - the same as under Gordon Brown in other words. And there was no mention of increasing corporation tax increase at all. I hope the latter was an oversight. Instead, McDonnell focused on clamping down on tax evasion and tax avoidance. Fine. But every party is nominally committed to this. Will this (plus peoples QE) be enough to fund Corbyn's reforms? And as a matter of justice, not just tax receipt collection, the people at the top should pay more. The levels of inequality in this country are a joke.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> In some ways I was disappointed with McDonnell's performance. The IRA thing - meh, whether or not the apology was good, it seemed to be enough for people that he publicly apologised. Similarly with the Thatcher assassination thing. It was a shame that he took the line that he did on the national anthem though. I don't find it convincing that Corbyn was so overwhelmed that he 'forgot' to sing it - he didn't sing it because he's a republican and he doesn't agree with it. Good. Make the case for it, stand up for contentious objection, freedom of expression and republican values. People elected Corbyn in part because of his authenticity - don't trade that away to counter *perceived* public outcry. I wonder if this is the early effects of "bubble thinking" kicking in - his colleagues in the PLP convincing him to take the synthetic outrage of the corporate media more seriously than he needed to.
> 
> But what I didn't like most was his equivocation on his tax plans. Before the election Corbyn talked about raising the top rate of tax to *at least* 50p plus to increase corporation tax to pay for free tertiary education. Judging by what McDonnell said 50p will be the ceiling for any top rate of tax increase - the same as under Gordon Brown in other words. And there was no mention of increasing corporation tax increase at all. I hope the latter was an oversight. Instead, McDonnell focused on clamping down on tax evasion and tax avoidance. Fine. But every party is nominally committed to this. Will this (plus peoples QE) be enough to fund Corbyn's reforms? And as a matter of justice, not just tax receipt collection, the people at the top should pay more. The levels of inequality in this country are a joke.


Yes, in the face of an entirely predictable media shitstorm, Corbyn's team appear to taken a defensive, apologetic tone from the get go. This brief 'honeymoon' period is their chance to get heard, and I would have expected more of an attempt to connect with the potential voter via a clear articulation of their policy aspiration(s). In that respect, very disappointing...however eloquent or sincere they come across.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 18, 2015)

If we got rid of all the non-dom shit and all the other offshore loopholes then a top rate of 50p would provide plenty of revenue to rebuild public services. Renationalisation could also provide much better value for money. 

Both of those things would require a serious amount of paperwork though. Paperwork and lawyers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Yes, in the face of an entirely predictable media shitstorm, Corbyn's team appear to taken a defensive, apologetic tone from the get go. This brief 'honeymoon' period is their chance to get heard, and I would have expected more of an attempt to connect with the potential voter via a clear articulation of their policy aspiration(s). In that respect, very disappointing...however eloquent or sincere they come across.


could just be an attempt to put these things to bed early, iit is the first week etc. They'll need to be less reactive though or be seen as bossed around by the press/widhy washy/inept or whatever


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> could just be an attempt to put these things to bed early, iit is the first week etc. They'll need to be less reactive though or be seen as bossed around by the press/widhy washy/inept or whatever


Could be. I suppose what I was (naively?) hoping for was the rider..."but, I'm not at all apologetic about my desire to/belief in..."


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 18, 2015)

It hasn't even been a week yet give them a chance to formulate policy won't ya? They can't lay everything out in the small ttime slot given on question time! It's conference soon so I'm sure more will be revealed then. Remember, they're still politicians as well.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 18, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> the synthetic outrage of the corporate media
> 
> .


Great turn of phrase


----------



## Wilf (Sep 18, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> In some ways I was disappointed with McDonnell's performance. The IRA thing - meh, whether or not the apology was good, it seemed to be enough for people that he publicly apologised. Similarly with the Thatcher assassination thing. It was a shame that he took the line that he did on the national anthem though. I don't find it convincing that Corbyn was so overwhelmed that he 'forgot' to sing it - he didn't sing it because he's a republican and he doesn't agree with it. Good. Make the case for it, stand up for contentious objection, freedom of expression and republican values. People elected Corbyn in part because of his authenticity - don't trade that away to counter *perceived* public outcry. I wonder if this is the early effects of "bubble thinking" kicking in - his colleagues in the PLP convincing him to take the synthetic outrage of the corporate media more seriously than he needed to.
> 
> But what I didn't like most was his equivocation on his tax plans. Before the election Corbyn talked about raising the top rate of tax to *at least* 50p plus to increase corporation tax to pay for free tertiary education. Judging by what McDonnell said 50p will be the ceiling for any top rate of tax increase - the same as under Gordon Brown in other words. And there was no mention of increasing corporation tax increase at all. I hope the latter was an oversight. Instead, McDonnell focused on clamping down on tax evasion and tax avoidance. Fine. But every party is nominally committed to this. Will this (plus peoples QE) be enough to fund Corbyn's reforms? And as a matter of justice, not just tax receipt collection, the people at the top should pay more. The levels of inequality in this country are a joke.


Spot on.  He had an air of pained reasonableness throughout the prog, well the bits I saw, even if that still sounded more real than the average politician.  But ultimately he DID sound like an average politician and he was apologetic on all the key points.  Being an oldie I can compare this with Labour left/Bennites doing their turn on QT or similar progs in the 80s.  Same attempt to make a case for social democracy/parliamentary socialism, but also a seeming acceptance that popular values were to the right, thus the apologetic tone. In fact he made less of an outright attack on the obscenity of austerity, the tory party and all it's works (and indeed New Labour and all its works) - again, in the bits I saw.  You can be 'reasonable' in your tone, just as corbyn himself has been in the campaign, but if you can't give a confident account of what you are proposing there really are signs of slippage already.


----------



## xenon (Sep 18, 2015)

First time I watched QT in years.

Truss was challenged about the 2 million jobs, - many zero hour contracts. Could have been good to mention of those 1 million aprentiships, many seem to be pisstaking things like customer service apprentis.

Tim whatsname wheeling out the deceptive line about Labour not winning because they were too left wing. Was only really challenged by an audience member. Of course people who thought Labour were too left voted Tory. Hardly surprising. But the other 76% of the electorate fancied neither. What does that tell you Tim.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 19, 2015)

I have yet to catch AT but have heard only 4 points were raised; must be serious points.


----------



## tim (Sep 19, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> They work for the British state, which makes them okay.



So do Jerry and Martin, these days.








It's fine for Brenda to shake hands with Sinn Fein leaders, but not for Mc Donnel to have made those comments 15 years ago. Not much sense in that really, is there?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 25, 2015)

Some quality Varoufakis action this week.


----------



## treelover (Sep 25, 2015)

To a degree, but I don't think open borders is a popular position.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2015)

Look you


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2015)

Charlotte church, she be worth watching on her own. NOT.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 1, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Charlotte church, she be worth watching on her own. NOT.



Charlotte Church has been a pretty vocal anti-austerity campaigner of late.


----------



## youngian (Oct 1, 2015)

tim said:


> It's fine for Brenda to shake hands with Sinn Fein leaders, but not for Mc Donnel to have made those comments 15 years ago. Not much sense in that really, is there?


The public will forgive your street fighter past if you can step up now you are in the big boy league. McDonnell gets that as does Gerry Adams in the Dail now Sein Fein have ambitions to hold the balance of power. Not sure if Corbyn does.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 1, 2015)

tim said:


> So do Jerry and Martin, these days.



How are you defining "these days"? 

/tinfoil


----------



## weltweit (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone fancy predicting the topics of the questions?

I haven't been keeping up with the news this week so don't know what is current.

I bet there will be one on migrants though.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh, I bet Corbyn's statement on Trident will feature.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Anyone fancy predicting the topics of the questions?



Farmyard animal autopsy techniques in Oxford in the 1980s?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 1, 2015)

stavros said:


> Farmyard animal autopsy techniques in Oxford in the 1980s?


Of course I completely forgot about piggate - I was moving house !!


----------



## SovietArmy (Oct 1, 2015)

It can be about Ronnie Pickering question with some clapping.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2015)

Hopefully, when Syria comes up, Cameron's drone killings will be raised.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Of course I completely forgot about piggate - I was moving house !!



Hopefully they'll focus more on the utter shambles that is the House of Lords, peerages for donations and tax-dodging cunts thinking they can buy a place in government, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2015)

imo, it'll be
piggate
trident
refugees
Wales/NHS in Wales
possibly something about Corbyn saying 'a lot of people agree with me' and whether the uk will move to the left (hard left reds under the bed dirty commie pinkos! raaaa) 
etc
will miss it as off out


----------



## killer b (Oct 1, 2015)

why would they cover piggate this week? It'll be trident/shadow cabinet rows, syria & the russians, immigration, Addenbrookes, hopefully the Saudi prisons thing.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2015)

yeah spose
and maybe the rugby as the shaggy dog story at the end


----------



## oryx (Oct 1, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Oh, I bet Corbyn's statement on Trident will feature.


Bang on!


----------



## Fingers (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## oryx (Oct 1, 2015)

Some right-wing headbangers in the audience tonight - one spouting clichés about how Corbyn has disrespected the armed forces and queen, another saying the conservatives should just take over in Wales!!


----------



## fiannanahalba (Oct 1, 2015)

Any Welsh in the audience?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2015)

Wood is having a bit of a 'mare.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2015)

fiannanahalba said:


> Any Welsh in the audience?


It's Cardiff.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Wood is having a bit of a 'mare.



Tory representative shot her down big time tonight, felt bad for her.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 1, 2015)

"Part of the Syrian conflict was due to climate change" - Charlotte Church


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Tory representative shot her down big time tonight, felt bad for her.


Yeah, no room for/point of 'progressive' nationalism post Corbyn leadership? SNP will be taking note.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Oct 1, 2015)

Corbyns a lame duck. SNP loving the contradictions and internal conflict. Have you seen latest Scottish polls?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 1, 2015)

fiannanahalba said:


> Corbyns a lame duck. SNP loving the contradictions and internal conflict. Have you seen latest Scottish polls?


He's already a lame duck up here.   Hope he does well down there though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 1, 2015)

Sorry was that massive applause for military intervention in Syria?

What the fuck?


----------



## J Ed (Oct 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Sorry was that massive applause for military intervention in Syria?
> 
> What the fuck?



Something very disturbing has happened to ordinary British people over the past five years.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 1, 2015)

Corby has 'THREATENED' to renationalise the railways.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2015)

Well done Redcar question man!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Corby has 'THREATENED' to renationalise the railways.


Vermin 'promise' policy; Corbyn 'threatens'.
State broadcaster.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks like Charlotte may have been right about Syria and climate change.

Climate Change Hastened Syria's Civil War


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2015)

oryx said:


> Some right-wing headbangers in the audience tonight - one spouting clichés about how Corbyn has disrespected the armed forces and queen, another saying the conservatives should just take over in Wales!!



Kinell. Guess they need these cunts in to appear 'balanced'.

Fucking cowards.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> "Part of the Syrian conflict was due to climate change" - Charlotte Church


it's (probably) true. The deterioration of the water supple is almost definitely down to climate change, and has been a major driver of the deterioration of the economy. It is a major driver of conflict around the world.  Expect more and more of it.


----------



## JimW (Oct 2, 2015)

belboid said:


> it's (probably) true. The deterioration of the water supple is almost definitely down to climate change, and has been a major driver of the deterioration of the economy. It is a major driver of conflict around the world.  Expect more and more of it.


There's far more proximate man-made factors I'd have imagined if the Levant is like other areas of the world I'm familiar with - dams, agricultural and industrial extraction and so on having a more direct effect than climate shift. It'll be in the mix as an impacting factor but not significant to geostrategic levels i'd have thought.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Oct 2, 2015)

English thoughts on-- Wales all but ethnically cleansed now, Scots with a valiant effort to stop it, Ireland scary stuff.
Pick a side or put your foot down again.
English cities under attack. Class and national grievances never going away.

SYRIA what the the hell are we doing there in the first place, we can't even keep Wales happy.


----------



## agricola (Oct 2, 2015)

fiannanahalba said:


> Corbyns a lame duck. *SNP loving the contradictions and internal conflict.* Have you seen latest Scottish polls?



Well, it is only natural to like what is familiar.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2015)

JimW said:


> There's far more proximate man-made factors I'd have imagined if the Levant is like other areas of the world I'm familiar with - dams, agricultural and industrial extraction and so on having a more direct effect than climate shift. It'll be in the mix as an impacting factor but not significant to geostrategic levels i'd have thought.


It is driving those man-made factors tho. I couldn't pretend to give you any kind of percentage or anything, and there are definitely bigger immediate drivers, but it is a factor.  And it's important t point that out, that climate change isn't just a thing that will probably screw the planet eventually, it's a reality that is screwing the planet right now.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Oct 2, 2015)

SNP are not beset with any contradictions on main policies and there's no internal conflict as a result. Labour are in effect two parties and one of them will have to overcome the other or they will be seen as forever disunited and unelectable.


----------



## youngian (Oct 2, 2015)

Think we'll be seeing more of Stephen Kinnock who unlike his dad knows how to finish a sentence.

Dimbleby didn't pick up on the fact that he didn't once mention Trident or that he supports it. I would guess he wants a ground based system that is not dependent on the US. And he at least focused on the only credible reason for retaining a nuclear capacity; to counter Putin's blustering toward Europe. Tory scenarios for justifying Trident are fantasy politics and Labour's pro Trident supporters are only supporting it out of electoral expediency and haven't done much serious thinking on the subject. Sounds like Kinnock has.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 8, 2015)

Mad Mel on tonight...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 8, 2015)

Sirena said:


> Mad Mel on tonight...


Who else?

tbh I had forgotten it was on ..


----------



## weltweit (Oct 8, 2015)

Employment Minister Priti Patel MP,
Leader of the Liberal Democrats Tim Farron MP,
Deputy Leader of the SNP Stewart Hosie MP,
Shadow Energy Secretary Lisa Nandy MP
Times columnist Melanie Phillips

hmm .. not sure I like the look of that lot ...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 8, 2015)

Not sure I can be bothered, I have a good book which is arguably a better choice!


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

Lisa Nandy doing well, names and shames Tory links with Serco


----------



## pepper78 (Oct 8, 2015)

Priti Patel and Melanie Phillips, this one's got piss boiler written all over it.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

Priti Patel really does have all of the integrity, charisma and conviction of a double glazing call centre line manager


----------



## weltweit (Oct 8, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Priti Patel really does have all of the integrity, charisma and conviction of a double glazing call centre line manager


Don't underestimate the charisma of the call centre manager!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 8, 2015)

Immigrants have to leave after 5 years if they're not earning £35k?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

Britain First in tonight.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 8, 2015)

What a grotesquely boring question. Immigration, cohesion, diversity... Yawn.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Britain First in tonight.



When he started I at first I was like "Tory plant", then I was like "BNP plant" now I just think "who cares what a dickhead"


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

Is someone feeding this into Patel's earpiece?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

Hosie was a bit Ben Swain...is he OK?


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Is someone feeding this into Patel's earpiece?



Her accent is so weird, it's almost like she is trying to sound less posh but sounding dramatically more posh because of it, her voice is just so weird. I know what you mean though

When she talks I think of this


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 8, 2015)

Tax credits now. I think I actually saw bullshit physically dribble out of Patel's mouth.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

Patel not doing too well on Hughie's clapometer


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 8, 2015)

Tory's speech about how tories reduce inequality and make everyone £4800 better off...met with silence.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

Lisa Nandy is fired up on this. Everything she says just blows the Tories out of the water.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Tory's speech about how tories reduce inequality and make everyone £4800 better off...met with silence.



because everyone by now knows it is bullshit


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

Tim Farron is such a slimey CUNT


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

Priti Patel looks like she is on the verge of a tantrum whenever anyone speaks.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 8, 2015)

Let's not talk about Scotland...we're in Leicester.

Fuck you and good night.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Priti Patel looks like she is on the verge of a tantrum whenever anyone speaks.


I like her Hilary Devey impression; very funny.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 8, 2015)

Ha you know you're wrong when mad Mel says your Tory policies are indefensible.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Let's not talk about Scotland...we're in Leicester.
> 
> Fuck you and good night.


Better together.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Ha you know you're wrong when mad Mel says your Tory policies are indefensible.


That, from Breivik's inspiration.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

Frankie Boyle was so spot on when he called the Lib Dems a cargo cult


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Frankie Boyle was so spot on when he called the Lib Dems a cargo cult


Farron really fails the stuck in a lift test...big-time.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

Can't believe that swarmy twat is a teacher, poor kids


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Can't believe that swarmy twat is a teacher, poor kids


Hankie top pocket. Target for the people's snipers.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 8, 2015)

Jesus that dumb fuck in the audience. Yeah cut tax credits so it makes single parents lives apparently as shit as yours. For fuck sake, people say the electorate aren't stupid but watching this program I really do fucking wonder sometimes.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Jesus that dumb fuck in the audience. Yeah cut tax credits so it makes single parents lives apparently as shit as yours. For fuck sake, people say the electorate aren't but watching this program I really do fucking wonder sometimes.



People exist whose main political priority is eliminating their friends' already meagre income, depressing isn't it?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 8, 2015)

J Ed said:


> People exist whose main political priority is eliminating their friends' already meagre income, depressing isn't it?


Yeah it really is depressing. 'My friends appear to go on holiday more than me. Cut tax credits so they can be as miserable as I am' I dunno why I watch this program sometimes.


----------



## JimW (Oct 8, 2015)

Actually laughed out loud at this corbyn question.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

JimW said:


> Actually laughed out loud at this corbyn question.


Patel appeared to need help from Dimbleby to remember the script, there.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

"Overplayed his hand"
Like that.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

ConFut are well organised for QTs these days.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

brogdale said:


> ConFut are well organised for QTs these days.



With more than a little help I bet


----------



## JimW (Oct 8, 2015)

I attended the conference of a cabal of murderers and was shocked to get some verbals over it. Tough shit Tory girl.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2015)

JimW said:


> I attended the conference of a cabal of murderers and was shocked to get some verbals over it. Tough shit Tory girl.


Didn't like being called Vermin; might have joined the wrong gang, there.


----------



## red & green (Oct 8, 2015)

What a shower of shite - that was exhausting - gonna start not watching again


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2015)

pepper78 said:


> Priti Patel and Melanie Phillips, this one's got piss boiler written all over it.




had to turn over.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

It's odd how Dimbleby deliberately requested a comment that would confirm the idea that Corbyn hates Britain, the comment had nothing to do with the question but made Labour look bad so they broadcast it anyway


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 8, 2015)

Cameron is a puppet of ISIS loving Saudis.Corbyn is lifelong CND.Who's closer to terrorism and violence? Step forward Captain Pigfuck #bbcqt


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

The BBC is increasingly like a better funded Russia Today


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 8, 2015)

J Ed said:


> It's odd how Dimbleby deliberately requested a comment that would confirm the idea that Corbyn hates Britain, the comment had nothing to do with the question but made Labour look bad so they broadcast it anyway




I take your point, except that it's not odd at all.


----------



## YouSir (Oct 8, 2015)

I've given up watching but on a scale of 1-10 how pissed off would a civilized person be by today's show?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 8, 2015)

J Ed said:


> The BBC is increasingly like a better funded Russia Today



I was on a local tv thing with a tory not long ago. Even he said he was sick of having to get news off Russian propaganda channel because the BBC is so useless.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2015)

J Ed said:


> The BBC is increasingly like a better funded Russia Today


its been pravda since iraq 2. Thats the last time the beeb stepped out of mouthpiece mode.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 8, 2015)

YouSir said:


> I've given up watching but on a scale of 1-10 how pissed off would a civilized person be by today's show?




I gave up yonks ago but it's looking like an 8+

Phillips always cranks it up a few I suppose.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 8, 2015)

red & green said:


> [re QT] What a shower of shite - that was exhausting - *gonna start not watching again*



Excellent plan!


----------



## YouSir (Oct 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> its been pravda since iraq 2. Thats the last time the beeb stepped out of mouthpiece mode.



Was listening to a Russian press conference the other day, unsurprising to hear that they hated the BBC but when they said that CNN was still a legitimate news outlet it showed just how bad it is. Even the Great Satan is preferred to what we have.


----------



## YouSir (Oct 8, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> I gave up yonks ago but it's looking like an 8+
> 
> Phillips always cranks it up a few I suppose.



Too rich for my blood, last time I watched it was barely a 6 and I still got told to stop watching because I was swearing too much.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

YouSir said:


> I've given up watching but on a scale of 1-10 how pissed off would a civilized person be by today's show?



Honestly not that bad relative to much of the BBC's political output.

The actual low point for me over the past while has been the fact that after Corbyn's keynote speech Andrew Neil had a Blairite nobody on to slag it off with no right of reply but after Cameron's speech they had Heseltine on to eulogise Cameron


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2015)

andrew niel could be rendered down for soap and sundry useful items. God, the daily bollotix. He used to preside over it while portillo and Abbot chummed up on the coach. almost makes you think al nusra have a use


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2015)

J Ed said:


> It's odd how Dimbleby deliberately requested a comment that would confirm the idea that Corbyn hates Britain, the comment had nothing to do with the question but made Labour look bad so they broadcast it anyway


I think the 'Britain hating" meme has the potential to cause news agenda problems for the vermin. If they're not careful some folk might just start to question what they mean by 'Britain" or even who's "Britain".


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 9, 2015)

Has I have posted before I will not watch this programme. Was in the audience once and it is so controlled and contrived it is laughable that they market it as serious debate!


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 9, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Can't believe that swarmy twat is a teacher, poor kids



He's a Tory councillor.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 9, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Has I have posted before I will not watch this programme. Was in the audience once and it is so controlled and contrived it is laughable that they market it as serious debate!



And as I have doubtless posted, for me the worst thing about it is that it is so bloody pompous, despite being so contrived and narrow. It really purveys a sense of being the bee's knees and just about everyone there is caught up in the illusion.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2015)

Louise Haigh on tonight.  She's a good un, and a local good un too.

Unfortunately, everyone else on is complete scum


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 15, 2015)

belboid said:


> Louise Haigh on tonight.  She's a good un, and a local good un too.
> 
> Unfortunately, everyone else on is complete scum



Roger Helmet and Rod Liddle. Jeez. What's Simon Schama done wrong?


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Roger Helmet and Rod Liddle. Jeez. What's Simon Schama done wrong?


Viciously pro-Israel.

Tho I might have been thinking of David Starkey in the first place


----------



## gimesumtruf (Oct 15, 2015)

I think I'll watch it with the sound off while i'm waiting for This Week, I might keep the sound on for that.
I'll put the Department of Arguments on to cover QT. It's the closest to Urban 75 with sound as you can get.
*Department of Arguments - YouTube*


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2015)

Quite lively tonight.

The audience is better than it has been for a while.


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Roger Helmet and Rod Liddle. Jeez. What's Simon Schama done wrong?



That vacuous series about portraits.


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2015)

J Ed said:


> It's odd how Dimbleby deliberately requested a comment that would confirm the idea that Corbyn hates Britain, the comment had nothing to do with the question but made Labour look bad so they broadcast it anyway



And, anyway, everybody knows that it's Zac Goldsmith and Tom Watson who hated Brittan


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 15, 2015)

tim said:


> That vacuous series about portraits.



Was that vacuous, or just something you disagree with?


----------



## xenon (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm going to watch it on iPlayer now. I may regret this.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 15, 2015)

xenon said:


> I'm going to watch it on iPlayer now.



Why?


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Why?


 Curiosity. Although question time from tonight  isn't  online Iplayer yet. I just listened to PMQ's again instead.
Regret? Well it's good to  keep it real.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 16, 2015)

Deb was back in , from (another/different) friend-meetup from mine, not that long before I got back.

And she'd left QT on. I turned it off immediately, because she'd fallen asleep after her takeaway 

And much more, because I fucking hate Tories talking shite


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 16, 2015)

As usual, I didn't watch it...but the thing doing the rounds on social media is the tory voter getting angry and teary about working tax credits cut, and how she's been shafted. Tory MP (Rudd?) looks incredibly rattled.

At one level, this doesnt matter fuck because they still appear to have 4 1/2 years to utterly shaft us and enrich their friends/donors.

But the debate among lefties has been about how much we should sympathise with a tory voter.

This is kinda interesting but may miss the bigger point: This policy, aka "Working Penalty" can be the first major crisis of this government. We can defeat it (I beleive). Even The Sun is against it. If we can force a U turn it might put some of the fuss-about-little froth about Labour "crisis" in its place. This is a weak and disgusting government whose only real competence is for rancid sociopathy, corruption and propaganda. This issue is damn good chance to shake the tree, long after the whys and wherefores of some tory voting dupe are forgotten.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 16, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> But the debate among lefties has been about how much we should sympathise with a tory voter.



Fucking depressing that there has to be a 'debate' about this.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 16, 2015)

To be honest I would like to see every single one of those who voted Tory and their families in the same state, broken down and in tears at some point during this parliament.
Let them see and be reminded of what Tories do.

Edit: I didn't watch QT by the way, I refuse to, saw said crying Tory voter on BBC news website.


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Fucking depressing that there has to be a 'debate' about this.


where is that debate happening? I seem to have missed it.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 16, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Fucking depressing that there has to be a 'debate' about this.



Well yeah, but it will pass. What unites both sides is opposition to the policy.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 16, 2015)

killer b said:


> where is that debate happening? I seem to have missed it.



Certain parishes of Facebook etc. You've not missed much.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 16, 2015)

killer b said:


> where is that debate happening? I seem to have missed it.



On the main Corbyn facebook discussion group several people seem to be arguing that she deserves everything she gets for voting for the Tories in the first place.

While I understand the sentiment of being upset at people who thought 'I'll vote Tory because they will protect me and only punish the unemployed and disabled etc' the idea that you would actually refuse to accept someone belatedly realising that they were wrong is really, really stupid.


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2015)

There's fucking bellends on all sides - I saw someone commenting that they'd voted tory all their lives but this was enough being taken to task somewhere on facebook the other day. I kind of agreed with the people taking her to task, but ffs. tactics.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 16, 2015)

Hardworking mum totally nails Tory minister over Tax Credits cuts


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2015)

J Ed said:


> the idea that you would actually refuse to accept someone belatedly realising that they were wrong is really, really stupid.


or giving them a telling off  . 


'I tell you that there will be more joy in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine righteous ones who do not need to repent.'


----------



## J Ed (Oct 16, 2015)

The Right give 'apostates' newspaper columns and book deals, they don't do it out of the generosity of their nature.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 16, 2015)

Obviously one shouldn't slag people off once they've realised a mistake, but it is still a bit


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 16, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Obviously one shouldn't slag people off once they've realised a mistake, but it is still a bit
> View attachment 78141



'I never realised they were going to make *me* destitute' said Barry Doorknob 'I only thought they were going to do it to the sick and the disabled'.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> To be honest I would like to see every single one of those who voted Tory and their families in the same state, broken down and in tears at some point during this parliament.
> Let them see and be reminded of what Tories do.



I did feel a bit of schadenfreude watching that tory-voting woman getting all upset, but for every one of them who gets fucked over by Osbourne's cuts there will be so many others who have no culpability for their plight, so it's hard to enjoy it that much.

And ultimately, we need as many working class tory voters as possible to get to the same point she has. And villifying such people would be a massive own goal.


----------



## treelover (Oct 16, 2015)

> My first reaction to the clip from BBCQT with the lady who voted tory who is losing her tax credits was one of small admiration but little sympathy. I thought to myself you reap what you sow. But on reflexion my attitude has changed and I'm glad about that. She and her children now face poverty, how could I not have sympathy for her, I know what she is facing, I like so so many others have lived where her and her children are heading, the truth is I wouldn't wish that on any one. I will state here and admit to being a little ashamed of myself for my first reaction to it. We need to fight to help her and every one in her position regardles of how they voted, they are still human beings, they will still feel the hard grasp of poverty no matter who they voted. Her only error was to belive the lies that this poor excuse for a goverment told, she was sucked in by a convincing media. We must show and exercise compassion for all those who suffer hardship, love and tolerance are much better attributes than bitterness and resentment. We must show that lady and indeed the millions of others in the same position the hand of friendship, any thing less would be a betrayal of our compassion and an insult to unity.



wise and measured post on social media.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2015)

J Ed said:


> On the main Corbyn facebook discussion group several people seem to be arguing that she deserves everything she gets for voting for the Tories in the first place.
> 
> While I understand the sentiment of being upset at people who thought 'I'll vote Tory because they will protect me and only punish the unemployed and disabled etc' the idea that you would actually refuse to accept someone belatedly realising that they were wrong is really, really stupid.


Yeah.
Way too much emphasis on her voting record tbh; anyone who knows Kent will be well aware that many (most) working class voters tend to vote against their own interests out of some deferential/respectable/family loyalty culture; there's a reason why it's a sea of blue down there. Some of those tears might have been about realisation, yeah...but perhaps some degree of realisation of betrayal by those that she saw as her 'betters' etc. Difficult to articulate after many ales...but like many distinct locales, who have to have lived there to fully get it.

The other thing worth noting here is intra-capitalist battle about the state subsidy of labour costs. I'll wait till I'm sober to tackle that, though.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 17, 2015)

Full interview on Radio 5. Meantime from the BBC News Site.

Michelle Dorrell: 'Why I was so angry on Question Time' - BBC News


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2015)

Zabo said:


> Full interview on Radio 5. Meantime from the BBC News Site.
> 
> Michelle Dorrell: 'Why I was so angry on Question Time' - BBC News


Telling that not one of the panelists attempted to offer any response whatsoever to her point. Albeit somewhat disconnected to the main question being discussed, her contribution merited at least some recognition.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 17, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Telling that not one of the panelists attempted to offer any response whatsoever to her point. Albeit somewhat disconnected to the main question being discussed, her contribution merited at least some recognition.


 
Their only response to the gap between the minimum wage increasing and tax credits being cut is to grandstand about other issues or talk about their record of reducing 'worklessness'. There is no real honest response that they could come up with other than, shut up and wait and be glad for what we do allow you to have that isn't an admission that they just don't care about making the poor poorer.

Bit surprised that it hasn't been brought up on this thread yet that the woman is actually a small business owner. I'm just curious if that has changed the opinions of anyone on how they feel about this woman. It's certainly made me a lot less sympathetic, she is hardly a representative case of those who will be hit hardest by these cuts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2015)

the text seems to have gone now but the dwp response was a corker of 'fuck you'


----------



## killer b (Oct 17, 2015)

She runs a nail bar out of her front room, and could easily have ended up doing that 'cause she couldn't find any other work - that makes her pretty representative imo.


----------



## shaman75 (Oct 17, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Bit surprised that it hasn't been brought up on this thread yet that the woman is actually a small business owner. I'm just curious if that has changed the opinions of anyone on how they feel about this woman. It's certainly made me a lot less sympathetic, she is hardly a representative case of those who will be hit hardest by these cuts.



Why would that make you less sympathetic, out of interest?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Their only response to the gap between the minimum wage increasing and tax credits being cut is to grandstand about other issues or talk about their record of reducing 'worklessness'. There is no real honest response that they could come up with other than, shut up and wait and be glad for what we do allow you to have that isn't an admission that they just don't care about making the poor poorer.
> 
> Bit surprised that it hasn't been brought up on this thread yet that the woman is actually a small business owner. I'm just curious if that has changed the opinions of anyone on how they feel about this woman. It's certainly made me a lot less sympathetic, she is hardly a representative case of those who will be hit hardest by these cuts.



not massively reduced it, depends, theres 'being a small business owner' and being glorified self employed. Either way she come across like every small business owner ever 'hardest game in the world' etc. I have to chide my brother for doing it 'You're a walking cliche- if it all goes tits up tomorrow who still owns all the assets, outstanding capital and will recieve any monies owed? Who keeps profit during the good times?' and so on. Like a poundshop jiminy cricket. but small gigs like that aren't like running a small factory or three local retail outlets, a couple of car garages etc. lol


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2015)

killer b said:


> She runs a nail bar out of her front room, and could easily have ended up doing that 'cause she couldn't find any other work - that makes her pretty representative imo.


Pretty much agree with that. I don't want to go over all the MoP stuff again, but she evidently does not own the the means of production when she works out of the front room she rents.
She deserved some response from those fuckers on the panel, particularly Rudd.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 17, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> Why would that make you less sympathetic, out of interest?



My own ignorance to be honest, I've just read what killer b wrote and looked it up myself. I just assumed for whatever reason that she was running a bigger operation even though that makes no sense.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Pretty much agree with that. I don't want to go over all the MoP stuff again, but she evidently does not own the the means of production when she works out of the front room she rents.
> She deserved some response from those fuckers on the panel, particularly Rudd.


the response they've got plays badly in text form. It would go down like a cup of cold sick on tele.

"The reforms to welfare set out in the Summer Budget are fair and necessary, and will take tax credit spending back only to 2008 levels, with most working households better off once all welfare reforms have come into force by 2017."


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> the response they've got plays badly in text form. It would go down like a cup of cold sick on tele.
> 
> "The reforms to welfare set out in the Summer Budget are fair and necessary, and will take tax credit spending back only to 2008 levels, with most working households better off once all welfare reforms have come into force by 2017."


Indeed, but there was certainly an 'open-goal' for Labour bod there; surprised she preferred to jolly along about that 'bubble' crap rather than address the real (emotive) point raised and go for he tory jugular.


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Pretty much agree with that. I don't want to go over all the MoP stuff again, but she evidently does not own the the means of production when she works out of the front room she rents.
> She deserved some response from those fuckers on the panel, particularly Rudd.


Rudd's embarrassment was pretty spectacular.  Dimblebum wouldn't allow anyone else to respond, as her comment didn't fit his strict interpretation of relevance.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 17, 2015)

Though I had a small rant above, I was pleased to see Rudd taken aback.
They really don't like confrontation from their disheartened voters.
And Dimbledour showed his true self as usual, let's get back to moaning about the Labour Party.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 17, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Though I had a small rant above, I was pleased to see Rudd taken aback.
> They really don't like confrontation from their disheartened voters. And Dimbledour showed his true self as usual, let's get back to moaning about the Labour Party.



I liked your 'rant'. I find it impossible to feel any compassion whatsoever for anybody who votes Vermin. I can't switch over from the Manchester protest to suddenly showing some heart for somebody who has voted in a party that does not give a screw about anybody other than lining the pockets of the rich and destroying the public services. You would need to have been living under a stone not to realise the devastation that Thatcher brought to this country. 

Whatever was going on in her mind when she voted it most certainly wasn't compassion for the wider society.

I find it mind boggling that people chop and change their political allegiances as if they were stood at Woolworth's Pick 'n' Mix Principles counter.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 17, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Bit surprised that it hasn't been brought up on this thread yet that the woman is actually a small business owner. I'm just curious if that has changed the opinions of anyone on how they feel about this woman. It's certainly made me a lot less sympathetic, she is hardly a representative case of those who will be hit hardest by these cuts.



WTAF. The local guy who does window cleaning is, I suppose, a small business owner, and he's possibly a company director too. He doesn't really own the means of production though, he just owns some ladders and buckets.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 17, 2015)

From the video interview afterwards, the woman concerned made a big deal about how she's not the only one affected, she's just one of millions, it's not all about her. But she voted Tory on the basis that they wouldn't screw her over. Presumably she also didn't believe that Labour wouldn't, or would do better with the situation generally.

The problem I see now for Labour here is that they were extremely weak on the idea that they wouldn't do worse than the Tories. Their platform was basically very similar and every vague hint at something different was slated by Tory PR and the press and not well defended at all, possibly because it was arse in the first place. So Labour MPs right now are in a bind when it comes to addressing this. They can say "yeah, look, you can't trust the Tories, see" but that's not a strong position if you're also seen as untrustworthy and can't say you would have done any better. Corbynite anti-austerity policies are a help there given that they at least break from the "we're basically the same but we'd do it more efficiently, honest" position, but start to say that and you're open to attacks on the basis that you're saying your party was doing it all wrong previously so why should anyone trust you to be doing it better now? _U-turns_. Plus all the usual "dead going unburied, hates the Queen" attacks.

As time goes on, there's the possibility for Labour to get a consistent policy and PR position that might make them look more solid, but right now there's not a lot they can say without really opening themselves up. They're better off just sniping about Tory voters now regretting it and getting some small barbs in but not concentrating on them.

Just to be clear here, the main problem here is that Labour were really really shit in the last election and have been shit for years.


----------



## JHE (Oct 17, 2015)

Zabo said:


> I find it mind boggling that people chop and change their political allegiances as if they were stood at Woolworth's Pick 'n' Mix Principles counter.



Teenagers may have allegiances that chop and change.  Grown-ups generally don't, but  many adults don't have strong party allegiances at all.

Back in the days when almost everyone in Britain who voted did so for one or other of the two main parties, the level of allegiance was higher.  Perhaps the majority still have definite allegiances which change rarely (hence lots of safe seats), but fewer and fewer do.  The choices many people make about which party to vote for are often not really allegiances.  They are just guesses about what will turn out for the best, about who can be trusted, about who should be 'given a chance' (or not) and, yes, as you suggest, these choices can be a little bit like consumer choices.


I'm not sure what to make of left-wingers on Facebook, or wherever they are, who are spiteful towards some poor bloody mug who voted Tory.  Perhaps if I met someone like that (one of the spiteful ones, I mean, not a Tory-voting mug) in real life, it would be easier to figure out what was going on.  Maybe these people are just kids for whom politics and voting is some daft little game of identity that brings with it a tendency to be spiteful towards anyone in another gang.  Maybe they are very sensitive people who are so distraught about the election of a Tory government that they are tearfully lashing out at any Tory voter within striking distance.  Maybe they are nasty people whose compassion for others is at best highly selective and really just a thin cover for bossiness and bullying.   Maybe they are just pissed or stoned and talking bollocks.  Maybe they are joking to wind up people who are foolish enough to take their comments seriously.  I don't know - I just don't come across anyone like that - and it's probably best for me not to think about it much.

What I do know is that people make crap choices about all sorts of things.  Fucksake, people marry the wrong people, drive while pissed out of their heads, choose the wrong occupation, take the wrong drugs or gamble.  Some people support Leyton Orient.  Some people vote foolishly.  In fact, many do.  People seriously involved in politics will want to persuade those people to change their minds.  Surely this is obvious, though also easier said than done.

Famously, Tony Blair and his chums understood that politics was about winning people over, including Tory voters.  There is now a rather different Labour leader and I think he is also a firm believer in winning people over.  To what extent he will succeed I don't know (probably not enough to win the next general election, but it's far too early to make predictions about 2020), but my impression of Corbyn is that he is a world away from the spiteful types.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2015)

Farage again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2015)

jesus what a line up- only greer in place to be saying something left of hitler ffs


----------



## weltweit (Oct 22, 2015)

Can I be bothered?
And, who is Michelle Dewberry and why is she on QT?


----------



## J Ed (Oct 22, 2015)

She was on the Apprentice which makes her an expert on economics


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2015)

J Ed said:


> She was on the Apprentice which makes her an expert on economics


Never heard of her, but she's offered a damn sight more passion and anger about Steel closures than the fucking useless postie.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2015)

ooh tax cuts sideswipe from the back row


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2015)

Tax credits; boom.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2015)

greer goes maoist


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2015)

Wonder if postie will call Cameron a lying cunt?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2015)

farage jazz hands while sucking mad frankie fields off


----------



## Fingers (Oct 22, 2015)

This is dire


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2015)

this cunt can get into the furnace, jobs factory cunt. No I don't have to believe you. Alistair Darling quoting without irony


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2015)

dimbelby in with a sneer


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2015)

when the fuck did Farage ever drink a ginger beer?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2015)

funny how all tories are self made


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> funny how all tories are self made


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2015)

when did 'I don't agree' become substitute for an actual argument.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2015)

who the fuck is this who thinks you can compare apples and custard crreams

still dugdale and bragg next week. Twats.


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2015)

I'd always quite liked Germaine Greer but she went on a couple of fairly aimless rants last week.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 28, 2015)

stavros said:


> I'd always quite liked Germaine Greer but she went on a couple of fairly aimless rants last week.



i despise her. I've never heard her say anything that wasn't utter bollocks.


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2015)

At least Dimbleby didn't call her Bonnie by mistake, as he has done both ways in the past. The usual response has been to call him Jonathan or Richard.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

On Tonight :

cabinet secretary for infrastructure in the Scottish government Keith Brown MSP,
former leader of the Scottish Conservatives Annabel Goldie MSP,
leader of Scottish Labour Kezia Dugdale MSP,
singer and campaigner Billy Bragg
editor of MoneyWeek Merryn Somerset Webb.

Anyone want to propose subjects they are likely to be hit with?


----------



## J Ed (Oct 29, 2015)

Pass


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Pass


Actually I might too ..


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 29, 2015)

weltweit said:


> ...Anyone want to propose subjects they are likely to be hit with?


Hopefully Dugdale's starring role on twitter today 

Why we love Twitter


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 29, 2015)

Also hopefully...VAT and the emergency services, Andrew Neil, the BBC, independence.

And fingers crossed...a pig reference.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

the lords stopping commons legislation - for sure


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

Ah Scotchland ... I guess that will affect the issues ..


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

What is that tie?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 29, 2015)

little mention of the twitter episode there


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

Too much Scotchness ..

Next week it is in London.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

When Keith Brown speaks, I doze off


----------



## comrade spurski (Oct 29, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> funny how all tories are self made


They must be self made...no one is born that fucking horrible


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

Well the steel bit of the debate was worth staying up for.

And the enquiry into the Chilcot enquiry was a great question!


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 30, 2015)

Annabel Goldie showed us how little she knows of history. She claimed that Harold Wilson was PM from 1970 to 74. Then she topped that by mangling Osborne's latest soundbite. Instead of saying "low tax, high wage, low welfare", she said "high tax, high wage, low welfare". She's a muppet.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 31, 2015)

comrade spurski said:


> They must be self made...no one is born that fucking horrible



if they're self-made, I think they misread the instructions.


----------



## J Ed (Nov 5, 2015)

Victoria Coren is great, I liked her anyway but I didn't  know how pro trade-union she was


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Victoria Coren is great, I liked her anyway but I dunno know how pro trade-union she was


Greening looked pretty sick after Coren's first contribution, but Chucky looked worse after his burning.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2015)

Funny how Hitchens called out Hunt as an incompetent.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2015)

Yay! War-criminal Blair man!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Nov 5, 2015)

I feel a bit dirty for agreeing with Hitchens on a couple of points.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2015)

Let Greening speak some more....


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 5, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I feel a bit dirty for agreeing with Hitchens on a couple of points.


Was thinking the same thing and was actually looking for succor on here. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 5, 2015)

Jenny Jones is useless in this forum.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 5, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Was thinking the same thing and was actually looking for succor on here. Thanks.


I have always found him totally objectionable but his reasoning over UK involvement in the Middle East was spot on.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2015)

Greening is great.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 5, 2015)

Sirena said:


> I have always found him totally objectionable but his reasoning over UK involvement in the Middle East was spot on.


He's making a come back now and reverting to form. Phew!


----------



## J Ed (Nov 5, 2015)

No questions on mass surveillance, it's an issue that's beyond democracy so I suppose it may as well be beyond debate.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2015)

It's like she's had a stroke.  
Reminds me of 'Blinky's' Paxman interview in TTOI


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 5, 2015)

Is that a join-the-dots?


----------



## MrSki (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Sirena (Nov 5, 2015)

J Ed said:


> No questions on mass surveillance, it's an issue that's beyond democracy so I suppose it may as well be beyond debate.


Mr Chakrabarty is being very excellent (as usual) on mass surveillance on 'This Week'.  Alan Johnson remains the twat he always was.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 6, 2015)

Coren can't actually see a thing there..she's as blind as a bat without her glasses.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2015)

Tonight :

Conservative business secretary Sajid Javid MP,
Labour's shadow education secretary Lucy Powell MP,
Ukip deputy leader Paul Nuttall MEP,
writer and campaigner Paris Lees
managing editor of The Sun Stig Abell.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2015)

The state of that CF drone doing an Enoch impression.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2015)

"..respectometer.."


----------



## YouSir (Nov 12, 2015)

Managed about a minute. The only comfort I could take from it was in knowing that one day, when The Sun and everyone involved in it is dead and buried in the cold, unforgiving ground the vast majority of humanity will forget it ever existed. It never has and never will contribute anything good or of use to anyone anywhere. And the few people who do bother to trawl the history books looking for mentions of it will do so only to see what snide, arrogant, corrupt, self-serving bullshit we allowed to masquerade as journalism, or some poor parody of it.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 12, 2015)

Audience member to Stig Abel:

"I'm speaking, shut up."


----------



## Tankus (Nov 12, 2015)

MrSki said:


> [/QUOTE
> The muslims will have nuked it by then


----------



## JimW (Nov 12, 2015)

That Paris Lees was a bit of a rambling mess and I took it from the bit I saw she was the token lefty. This is a great blow to The Cause.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Audience member to Stig Abel:
> 
> "I'm speaking, shut up."


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2015)

JimW said:


> That Paris Lees was a bit of a rambling mess and I took it from the bit I saw she was the token lefty. This is a great blow to The Cause.


Very tactile with Javid/Nutter; **shudders**


----------



## JimW (Nov 13, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Very tactile with Javid/Nutter; **shudders**


Perhaps she has secretly studied the dim mak arts of the death touch and was doing us all a favour.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen a face more punchable that Stig Abell's. What a fucking cunt. And that tory cunt MP looked like something out of the Adams Family.


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 13, 2015)

JimW said:


> That Paris Lees was a bit of a rambling mess and I took it from the bit I saw she was the token lefty. This is a great blow to The Cause.


Never take seriously anybody called Paris.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2015)

Jimmy Turr said:


> Never take seriously anybody called Paris.


take helen's experience as a warning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a face more punchable that Stig Abell's. What a fucking cunt. And that tory cunt MP looked like something out of the Adams Family.


cameron's face quite punchable imo.


----------



## JimW (Nov 13, 2015)

Jimmy Turr said:


> Never take seriously anybody called Paris.


There was that rapper who did guerillas in the mist.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 13, 2015)

Jimmy Turr said:


> Never take seriously anybody called Paris.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 13, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a face more punchable that Stig Abell's. What a fucking cunt. And that tory cunt MP looked like something out of the Adams Family.


He was wearing his glasses in a way that said "I'm a pretentious cunt".

Separated at birth?






Uncle Fester


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 13, 2015)

Uncle Fester was harmless though.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Uncle Fester was harmless though.


..and capable of expressing emotion.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 14, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> He was wearing his glasses in a way that said "I'm a pretentious cunt".
> 
> Separated at birth?
> 
> ...


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> He was wearing his glasses in a way that said "I'm a pretentious cunt".
> 
> Separated at birth?
> 
> ...


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2015)

Anna Soubry and Andy Burnham are on this evening. I suspect immigration may pop up during the debate, for a change.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2015)

stavros said:


> Anna Soubry and Andy Burnham are on this evening. I suspect immigration may pop up during the debate, for a change.


Mrs Unpleasant and Mr Bland, hopefully there are others who might interest me ?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 19, 2015)

Shite panel except for Mehdi Hasan. He's always good in terms of entertainment value.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2015)

Conservative business minister *Anna Soubry* MP
Labour's shadow home secretary *Andy Burnham* MP
former editor of Le Monde *Natalie Nougayrede*
Daily Mail columnist and former editor of the Daily Telegraph Sir *Max Hastings*
Al Jazeera English presenter *Mehdi Hasan*
British/Russian businessman and owner of the Independent and Evening Standard *Evgeny Lebedev*.

There is going to be a lot of France, IS & Syria talk I imagine.


----------



## Leftwinger (Nov 19, 2015)

Medhi Hasan always quite entertaining and probably the most left-wing, not as if that says much from tonight's panel.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2015)

..


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2015)

Leftwinger said:


> Medhi Hasan always quite entertaining and probably the most left-wing, not as if that says much from tonight's panel.



Le Monde is ostensibly left wing and Nougayrede now writes columns for the Grauniad.


----------



## Leftwinger (Nov 19, 2015)

stavros said:


> Le Monde is ostensibly left wing and Nougayrede now writes columns for the Grauniad.


 Fair point.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2015)

For a professional politician it really is a thing of wonder just how desperately mystified Anna Soubry can appear when anyone disagrees with her.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2015)

Hastings.
"...outrage is not a substitute for policy."


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2015)

brogdale said:


> For a professional politician it really is a thing of wonder just how desperately mystified Anna Soubry can appear when anyone disagrees with her.


I don't know why the tories keep putting her up for QT.

I don't think anyone likes her and she is a little dim, poor lamb.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 19, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I don't know why the tories keep putting her up for QT.
> 
> I don't think anyone likes her and she is a little dim, poor lamb.


She doesn't like Saudi Arabia being criticised much.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> She doesn't like Saudi Arabia being criticised much.


£16bn/year arms sales says...move along...nothing to see there.


----------



## greenfield (Nov 19, 2015)

So strident... And so out of her depth


----------



## J Ed (Nov 19, 2015)

greenfield said:


> So strident... And so out of her depth



She is walking talking proof that we don't live in a meritocracy


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2015)

J Ed said:


> She is walking talking proof that we don't live in a meritocracy


What's so amazing is that she's not as bad as Greening.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2015)

The John Peel lookalikey wasn't so good, was he?


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I don't know why the tories keep putting her up for QT.


Anyone who's good has a real job to do. They couldn't give a fuck about qt cause it's totally meaningless.


----------



## Leftwinger (Nov 20, 2015)

Anna Soubry makes me cringe. I actually had to put the TV on mute.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2015)

Anna Soubry looks likes like a Spitting Image characture of Thatcher.  Gruesome both inside and out


----------



## weltweit (Nov 20, 2015)

killer b said:


> Anyone who's good has a real job to do. They couldn't give a fuck about qt cause it's totally meaningless.



Surely it is important to keep up appearances with voters?



> Audience figures for _Question Time_ are usually around 2.7 million.
> 
> On 14 May 2009, _Question Time_ discussed the MPs' expenses row, with audience members heckling guest panellists Menzies Campbell and Margaret Beckett, the Labour MP, who was booed by the audience for insisting that her expenses were her privilege. The TV audience reached 3.8 million.[32][33]
> 
> ...


Question Time (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2015)

and yet they clearly don't give a fuck, hence sending makeweights like Soubry on. 

why do you think this is? Do you think it's a) because they don't know what they're doing, or b)
they've assessed how worthwhile it is to have someone decent on QT every time, and concluded it's not?

You should remember, there isn't an unlimited pool of competent, media savvy people in parliament - maybe 4 or 5 on each side - and they tend to be busy on stuff that matters, like dismantling the welfare state. 

The people who watch QT are for the most part already divided down party lines, there's nothing happens on there that will change anyone's mind.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 20, 2015)

ok, you make a good point.


----------



## Flanflinger (Nov 20, 2015)

brogdale said:


> For a professional politician it really is a thing of wonder just how desperately mystified Anna Soubry can appear when anyone disagrees with her.



I heard someone comment that her facial expressions are those of a woman whose tena lady panty liner keeps moving about.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Anna Soubry looks likes like a Spitting Image characture of Thatcher.  Gruesome both inside and out


I have noticed that similarity as well. I think perhaps gruesome is going a bit far, don't try to make her seem interesting - she isn't.


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have noticed that similarity as well. I think perhaps gruesome is going a bit far, don't try to make her seem interesting - she isn't.


Thought tonight's Question Time was rather more interesting than usual.At times the studio audience seemed to have more to contribute than the panellists who didn't seem to get beyond Max Hastings view that it would be a good idea in the short term to do nothing at all.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 26, 2015)

Hancock is so thick.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 26, 2015)

ISIL


----------



## brogdale (Nov 26, 2015)

You can actually see him desperately trying to remember what he has been programmed to say.


----------



## SovietArmy (Nov 26, 2015)

I can't believing some starting talking should NHS privatise.  Vow are we going backwards.


----------



## free spirit (Nov 26, 2015)

lying fuckers on the NHS






Mirror, Mirror on the Wall, 2014 Update: How the U.S. Health Care System Compares Internationally


----------



## Leftwinger (Nov 28, 2015)

Not seen QT yet this week. Particularly interested in what livingstone has to say.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2015)

Tonight from Birmingham:

Conservative education secretary *Nicky Morgan* MP
Labour's shadow international development secretary *Diane Abbott* MP
the Green Party's *Caroline Lucas* MP
co-founder of the Quilliam anti-extremism think tank *Maajid Nawaz *
former director of the Centre for Policy Studies *Jill Kirby*


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2015)

Caroline Lucas speaking sense so far


----------



## Sirena (Dec 3, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Caroline Lucas speaking sense so far


Good sense.  Balances well against that starey-eyed tory woman.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2015)

Policy centre woman happy to call Jezza a terror-hugger.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 3, 2015)

Good God that Tory cunt trying to score pathetic points and deflecting from Cameron calling people terrorist sympathisers.


----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2015)

And now for some Hilary arslikhan.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 3, 2015)

"Was Hillary Benn's speech awesome?"

"Totally"


----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2015)

She's known him a long time and has "known" him too.


----------



## OneStrike (Dec 3, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Caroline Lucas speaking sense so far



Just got on and not watching until now, but she has a tendancy for that imo.  Someone I could support among the rabble that is Westminster.  She does have some Blair like mannerisms though, half smile/hand gesture emphasis approach.  blurghh.  Probably genuine but i'm a learned cynic?


----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2015)

Fair enough, that doctor just did the Hunt/Cunt joke.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2015)

Good closing point by Caroline Lucas: why no discussion on climate change while Paris talks are on?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 3, 2015)

Not question time I know but this week looks pretty outrageous. Going on about how Benn's the next leader and there's a climate denial loon by the looks of it too. It's all just a big fucking club isn't it?

Edit: The loon is Jeremy Corbyn's brother


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 4, 2015)

weltweit said:


>




What a stupid fucking tweet.


----------



## treelover (Dec 4, 2015)

weltweit said:


>





and we put people in sausage machines and gassed the marsh arabs.

ffs..


----------



## hash tag (Dec 17, 2015)

Tonight's question time looks like being the best this year what with Emily thornberry, Mark reckless, piers Morgan and Jakob hyphen toryboy


----------



## weltweit (Dec 17, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Tonight's question time looks like being the best this year what with Emily thornberry, Mark reckless, piers Morgan and Jakob hyphen toryboy


Not sure why you think this is so good?
Rees Mogg I have heard enough from to last a lifetime, and Piers Morgan also ..


----------



## free spirit (Dec 17, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Tonight's question time looks like being the best this year what with Emily thornberry, Mark reckless, piers Morgan and Jakob hyphen toryboy


if true then that's a sad indictment of the line up for the rest of the year.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 17, 2015)

You didn't notice a bit of tongue in cheek then


----------



## weltweit (Dec 17, 2015)

Not at all sure they will keep my interest tonight.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 17, 2015)

So what subjects will they debate. I suppose Europe is a given with Rees-Mogg and Reckless on the panel and Cameron holding his discussions at the moment, and Football managers as the last question probably. Could we have an immigration free Question Time tonight? is it even possible?


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 18, 2015)

Much guffawing as Rees-Mogg reminds Dimblebore that he went to school (Eton) with his son.....  And Morgan reveals he is a great fan and friend of Putin's favourite US Presidential candidate, Trump. The Carnival of Reaction gets ever more carnivalesque.....


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2015)

"It's not a show, it's a program."


----------



## treelover (Jan 15, 2016)

Cat Smith was excellent last night, sharp, empathetic, etc, againt an incredibly right wing panel,

though, pulling faces when she doesn't agree isn't a good Tv look.


----------



## cantsin (Jan 15, 2016)

treelover said:


> Cat Smith was excellent last night, sharp, empathetic, etc, againt an incredibly right wing panel,
> 
> though, pulling faces when she doesn't agree isn't a good Tv look.



Ridiculously Tory etc last night - Camilla Long won't be appearing on the telly again any time soon you'd have guess, Cat Smith was deffo best of a bad, bad bunch .


----------



## stavros (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm quite impressed that Kelvin Mackenzie managed to berate being controlled by unelected foreigners and cite his American boss wining and dining with the PM within a couple of minutes.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 30, 2016)

I am not sure why I still bother watching. It's still just the same old opposing arguements to immigration, to tax etc.
Is it time to drop it or totally change the format or change dimbelby?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 30, 2016)

I couldn't be bothered last Thursday, apart from anything else, because it is too late!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 11, 2016)

So Nige bottled at last minute last week yet they give him airtime tonight instead 
Still, at least romesh ranganathan is on this week and could make it bearable.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 11, 2016)

Hmm, from Llanelli, Stephen Crabb (don't know him), Carwyn Jones (yup), Nigel Farage (in wales why?), Leanne Wood (yup), Romesh Ranganathan (out of left field that one, wonder what Romesh will come out with). Might watch it after all just to see Romesh.


----------



## killer b (Feb 11, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Nigel Farage (in wales why?)


isn't wales part of the UK?


----------



## weltweit (Feb 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> isn't wales part of the UK?


Sure, but I doubt Farage will get a good reception.


----------



## killer b (Feb 11, 2016)

Why? They're on 15% in the polls there.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why? They're on 15% in the polls there.


Oh ok, I thought Farage's hunting grounds were the SE and North .. I stand corrected.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 11, 2016)

UKIP actually do quite well in Wales, unlike in Scotland where they are nowhere.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 11, 2016)

If I do watch it tonight it will only be to see how Romesh uses his serious straight face!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2016)

Shapps in a beard.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 12, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Shapps in a beard.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 12, 2016)

Romesh did ok, and, despite what killer b said upthread, I was surprised by the reception Farage got.  But as usual with him the solution to every ill is to come out of the EU, boringly predictable. Not much joy on the steelworkers issue though, just a few politicians seemingly wringing their hands.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 12, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Romesh did ok, and, despite what killer b said upthread, I was surprised by the reception Farage got.  But as usual with him the solution to every ill is to come out of the EU, boringly predictable. Not much joy on the steelworkers issue though, just a few politicians seemingly wringing their hands.


I missed it this week.

Sounds like I didn't miss much!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 13, 2016)

Thought Nige was is he usual loaud form. Towards the end, didn't some woman have a go at him. Don't interupt me, youve said more than enough already and now its my turn! I think it may also be same woman who said that everything he spoke about he brought it back to immigration, every time. On a similar vein, any questions was good on R4 last night. Some interesting input about the war between Hunt and the BMA.


----------



## tim (Feb 13, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I am not sure why I still bother watching. It's still just the same old opposing arguements to immigration, to tax etc.
> Is it time to drop it or totally change the format or change dimbelby?



Yes, a new Dimbelby would be refreshing


----------



## stavros (Feb 13, 2016)

It was grating that during the 25 minute back-and-forth about junior doctors nobody mentioned any kind of management of demand, especially vis-à-vis "the weekend effect", for example regulation of the food and drink industry.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 25, 2016)

On BBCQT tonight :

Conservative environment secretary Elizabeth Truss MP,
Labour's shadow international development secretary Diane Abbott MP,
broadcaster Julia Hartley-Brewer,
parish priest and Guardian columnist Giles Fraser
the creator of Downton Abbey Julian Fellowes.

I expect there will be questions on the forthcoming referendum, not sure how these panellists stand on that issue.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 25, 2016)

weltweit said:


> On BBCQT tonight :
> 
> Conservative environment secretary Elizabeth Truss MP,
> Labour's shadow international development secretary Diane Abbott MP,
> ...



Seen that one. Bloody repeats.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2016)

how can you watch such a parade of wanks wielty? Do you not find yourself tempted to smash the teles face in? Fucks sake. I'll watch QT if there is someone that might be interesting on it but 4 wanks and a funeral diretcor? no.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> how can you watch such a parade of wanks wielty? Do you not find yourself tempted to smash the teles face in? Fucks sake. I'll watch QT if there is someone that might be interesting on it but 4 wanks and a funeral diretcor? no.


I haven't yet decided I will watch it .. depends on how I feel nearer the time. I missed it on the last few Thursdays, too late anyhow for me.


----------



## gosub (Feb 25, 2016)

weltweit said:


> On BBCQT tonight :
> 
> Conservative environment secretary Elizabeth Truss MP,  IN  (FROM BEING ANTI)
> Labour's shadow international development secretary Diane Abbott MP,  IN  (FROM BEING ANTI)
> ...


----------



## J Ed (Feb 25, 2016)

I value the life of my tv screen and laptop screen so I do not deliberately watch anything with Truss


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 25, 2016)

Eurgh it's just EU referendum centred entirely around immigration.  This is all this whole referendum is going to be about isn't it?  'We got too many farkin' foreigners mate, merr' boring.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 25, 2016)

Truss is a fucking idiot. How does she win votes? The people of rural Norfolk can't be that dense surely?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 25, 2016)

souljacker said:


> Truss is a fucking idiot. How does she win votes? The people of rural Norfolk can't be that dense surely?


My view on QT...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> On BBCQT tonight :
> 
> Conservative environment secretary Elizabeth Truss MP,
> Labour's shadow international development secretary Diane Abbott MP,
> ...



Doesn't it contradict QT guidelines to have two parliamentary Tories on the panel? I know they often have a Telegraph or Mail hack in addition to an MP, but a representative from each House?


----------



## Supine (Feb 28, 2016)

I'd say the exit crew won that debate. Sad days.

Why the hell abbott is in the shadow cabinet I don't know. Useless.


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2016)

Did Dumbledore's intro mean that between now and June every show is going to revolve around Europe and immigrants? I know it normally does anyway, but don't make it official.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 28, 2016)

stavros said:


> Did Dumbledore's intro mean that between now and June every show is going to revolve around Europe and immigrants? I know it normally does anyway, but don't make it official.


Yep, every QT from now till then will feature referendum discussion, of that I am sure.


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2016)

Whoopee. 

I quite like the irony of Europhobes moaning about the inaccountability of the EU whilst one of their co-panelists is on the red benches.


----------



## stavros (Feb 29, 2016)

Kudos to Dimbleby for holding them up on the "£50m per day" quote.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 3, 2016)

Tonight, Panellists include:
Conservative justice minister *Dominic Raab*,
Labour's shadow chancellor *John McDonnell*,
UKIP's *Louise Bours*,
Guardian columnist *Zoe Williams *
former England footballer *Jermaine Jenas*.

Might watch a bit of it.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 3, 2016)

McDonnell went straight for the faux-internationalism "peace" line.


----------



## JimW (Mar 3, 2016)

Is Jermaine worth turning on for? he always comes over as all right.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 3, 2016)

JimW said:


> Is Jermaine worth turning on for? he always comes over as all right.


No. He's got a BBC contract so won't say anything.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 3, 2016)

Do you watch the internet?


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2016)

Finally a question Jermaine (who my phone wants to rename ketamine) can actually say something about!


----------



## cantsin (Mar 4, 2016)

JimW said:


> Is Jermaine worth turning on for? he always comes over as all right.



seems like a sensible lad definitely, and is apparently in well paid BBC contract now,, so imagine we'll see him pop more and more - if experiences at Spurs are anything to go by, there'll be one dazzling display followed by inexplicable near dissappearance for the next few shows / panels / programmes, followed by another top notch performance, then quiet again ....etc - repeat until not very well documented vocal injury forces early retirement.


----------



## mather (Mar 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


> McDonnell went straight for the faux-internationalism "peace" line.



As I didn't watch that show, I'm guessing he was talking about the EU?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2016)

mather said:


> As I didn't watch that show, I'm guessing he was talking about the EU?


Yep; peace in our time schtick.


----------



## stavros (Mar 4, 2016)

I know he represents a fairly tightly packed vat of them, but Dominic Raab must be respected for outstanding cuntdom.


----------



## mather (Mar 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Yep; peace in our time schtick.



Bloody typical. On a related point, one piece of good news is that Momentum won't be following the rest of the Labour Party in joining the Remain campaign.

LINK


----------



## weltweit (Mar 10, 2016)

Tonight David Dimbleby presents Question Time from Dundee.

On the panel:
leader of the Scottish Conservatives *Ruth Davidson* MSP,
deputy first minister of Scotland *John Swinney* MSP,
Labour's health spokeswoman *Jenny Marra* MSP,
leader of the Scottish Liberal Democrats *Willie Rennie* MSP,
co-convener of the Scottish Greens *Patrick Harvie* MSP
Daily Telegraph columnist *Tim Stanley*.

Not sure I will watch past the usual EU debate.
Perhaps a program more for the Scots among us.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 10, 2016)

Not heard anyone from Dundee yet.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 10, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Tonight David Dimbleby presents Question Time from Dundee.
> 
> On the panel:
> leader of the Scottish Conservatives *Ruth Davidson* MSP,
> ...



Never heard of any of them. I'm sure they will be entertaining though. :-\


----------



## xenon (Mar 10, 2016)

I forgot this was even a thing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Never heard of any of them. I'm sure they will be entertaining though. :-\


Swinney, Davidson and Harvey are well-known faces in Scotland. Swinney is an ex-leader of the SNP, Davidson the current Scottish Tory leader. (She's been on HIGNFY a couple of times, and was described by the Daily Mail as a "kickboxing lesbian". It isn't clear whether they thought that was a good thing or not). Harvey did a good job during the Indyref campaign. I saw him speak myself, and he was very impressive at working a packed hall.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 11, 2016)

It was a disgrace...one Dundee accent the whole night that I heard...four unionists on the panel.

Katie fucking Wiles...had to quit the labour party for equating Scots children with nazis gets to ask a question....a guy from fucking northumberland who moved up here to stand against alex salmond gets to ask one (utter fail).  'ordinary people' my arse...Dundee was not represented and the Scottish election was pretty much ignored in favour of brexit.

My opinion of the beeb is exactly the same.


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2016)

I've only ever had the fortune to experience Tim Stanley when he appears on QT (and when I peruse my parents' Torygraph editorials), but it's certainly something I wish would happen less often.

I also wish someone would raise the questionable reasoning, especially when we're forever debating "sovereignty" and "democracy", for having a person born into such a narrow life as that of a monarch.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 12, 2016)

Tim Stanley looks exactly like a public school sixth-former, circa 1985. But he was born in 1992. Nothing seems to change very much.


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2016)

eatmorecheese said:


> Tim Stanley looks exactly like a public school sixth-former, circa 1985. But he was born in 1992. Nothing seems to change very much.



Is he a real person? He strikes me as a satire on that sort of person. According to Wikipedia he's the same age as me (early thirties), but surely nobody of our age can exist outside of fiction.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 17, 2016)

David Dimbleby presents Question Time from Chelmsford.
On the panel:
Conservative education secretary *Nicky Morgan* MP,
Labour's shadow defence secretary *Emily Thornberry* MP,
the SNP's trade and industry spokesperson *Tasmina Ahmed-Sheikh* MP,
Ukip's leader in the European Parliament *Roger Helmer* MEP
and director of the Institute of Economic Affairs, *Mark Littlewood*.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07453vd


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 17, 2016)

This is an astonishing performance tonight from Nicky Morgan. Things announced in the Budget, and in the Red Book, are just up for discussion apparently. JFC.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 17, 2016)

Roger Helmer doesn't seem very on the ball.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear she got in a bit of a state 
There is very selective quoting on the news this morning with little mention of Cameron's pledge on PIP's which the chinless one appears to have ignored/conveniently forgotten.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2016)

Nicky Morgan - doing for gender reassigned people what Thatcher did for feminists getting into politics.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Nicky Morgan - doing for gender reassigned people what Thatcher did for feminists getting into politics.



I don't think she's trans?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I don't think she's trans?


I don't think she's cis.  If she's cis, she'd still be as good an arguement as Thatcher for keeping women out of party politics.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2016)

She's a good argument (not that they are lacking) for the proscription of the Conservative Party as a terrorist organisation


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> She's a good argument (not that they are lacking) for the proscription of the Conservative Party as a terrorist organisation



The Country Landowners Association, as the armed wing of the tories, are ready to take up that role should the opportunity arise.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Nicky Morgan - doing for gender reassigned people what Thatcher did for feminists getting into politics.


what the fuck?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I don't think she's trans?



She's not. What is this?!


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 18, 2016)

Also, I don't know what this is supposed to be implying one way or another, even though I'm not going to defend Morgan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Nicky Morgan - doing for gender reassigned people what Thatcher did for feminists getting into politics.


to be fair, thatcher did encourage a great number of feminists into politics


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 18, 2016)

Greebo said:


> *I don't think she's cis*.  If she's cis, she'd still be as good an arguement as Thatcher for keeping women out of party politics.



Why don't you think so? 

Louis MacNeice


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2016)

I found Qt quite good last night, Morgan wasn't very good at defending the cuts to the disabled suggesting it was just up for discussion! and then she wasn't very good at defending the policy that all schools should become academies but she was to some extent taken to task by the panelists and audience.

There was an interesting moment with a question asking whether there was enough information to make your mind up about the EU question where Emily Thornberry just refused to recognise the question instead stating that she was in etc ..


----------



## cantsin (Mar 18, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Nicky Morgan - doing for gender reassigned people what Thatcher did for feminists getting into politics.



who's hacked Greebo's account ?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 18, 2016)

Just really disappointing


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2016)

Cabinet row erupts over disability cuts


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Just really disappointing


prepare for some blustering non-justifications.


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Cabinet row erupts over disability cuts



Smith is holding fast, he is truly a disgusting creature.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> prepare for some blustering non-justifications.



Supposed "blustering non-justifications" are what you usually attribute to me. I hope you're not being stupid enough to claim that Greebo is a sock-puppet?


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

Not at all. I've seen it from both of you in the past, over similar comments.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

cantsin said:


> who's hacked Greebo's account ?



No-one. She was (until I corrected her just before she popped out to collect my repeat prescription from the chemist, that Nicky Morgan is trans, and therefore a poor representative for trans people. I let her know that Morgan is merely a poor representative of women, but an excellent representative of Tories.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> Smith is holding fast, he is truly a disgusting creature.


as opposed to e.g. johnny mercer i suppose.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> Not at all. I've seen it from both of you in the past, over similar comments.



You do like sitting in judgement, don't you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> Not at all. I've seen it from both of you in the past, over similar comments.


if - and it's a big if - that's truly the case, then why have you just seen it and not done anything about it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> Smith is holding fast, he is truly a disgusting creature.



Dunked-in Shit has held fast on much worse. It's hardly surprising that he's not willing to fall on his sword over killing a few thousand more disabled people over the next few years.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> prepare for some blustering non-justifications.


like I said.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Dunked-in Shit has held fast on much worse. It's hardly surprising that he's not willing to fall on his sword over killing a few thousand more disabled people over the next few years.


of course he's not willing to fall on his sword, he'd likely miss


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> if - and it's a big if - that's truly the case, then why have you just seen it and not done anything about it?


I haven't. I've challenged it, on a number of occasions. Greebo once put me on ignore after one such exchange.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> if - and it's a big if - that's truly the case, then why have you just seen it and not done anything about it?



He *does* do something about it. He analyses remarks and categorises them according to his own socio-political compass.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> I haven't. I've challenged it, on a number of occasions. Greebo once put me on ignore after one such exchange.


such as...


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

I'll have a dig later if you like.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> like I said.



The thing with inventing such classifications is that you then analyse everything in light of them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> I'll have a dig later if you like.



There was me thinking that you'd already had plenty.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> of course he's not willing to fall on his sword, he'd likely miss



True.
Just for once I'd be willing to give aid and succour to a Tory, and hold the sword still for him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> I'll have a dig later if you like.


please do


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> I'll have a dig later if you like.


come along then i thought you'd have sorted it out by now.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

Why? I don't keep files. Do you think I'm lying?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

Come along comrades...Greebo was mistaken. End of...move on, eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why? I don't keep files. Do you think I'm lying?


i just thought you'd be quicker


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why? I don't keep files. Do you think I'm lying?



No.
She's *definitely* got you on ignore!


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

well, there we go. I've no real interest in posting up long-past arguments for PM to pore over, so I'll probably leave it at that.


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Roger Helmer doesn't seem very on the ball.



I thought he was very assured as to what the cause of all the evils in the universe is.

In the last year I think the QT bookings department have had a trickier time. Whereas previously it was typically a Tory, a Labour, a Lib Dem and a couple of "neutrals", they now have a lot more SNP on - fair enough in a way, they're the third biggest party in the Commons - but the frequency of UKIP is alarming. I know they're going to be talking about the referendum ad nauseam until the summer, but I'm sure the Greens, Plaid, Sinn Féin, the SDLP et al have opinions on Europe, and we know what UKIP are going to repeat.

Incidentally, I thought Dimbleby was a bit more aggressive than usual, especially with Morgan. To quote Phil in The Thick of It, "It was like watching a lion rape a sheep,... in a bad way".


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

Why do the number of parliamentary seats matter? UKIP are by votes cast the third largest party in the country, easily.


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2016)

I suppose having so many of "neutrals" being Telegraph, Mail or Speccy hacks seems to warp the balance of the panels, but then maybe it's representative of the UK electorate being right of what used to be termed the centre.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

stavros said:


> I thought he was very assured as to what the cause of all the evils in the universe is.



He is. Unfortunately, he's also absolutely wrong!!!



> In the last year I think the QT bookings department have had a trickier time. Whereas previously it was typically a Tory, a Labour, a Lib Dem and a couple of "neutrals", they now have a lot more SNP on - fair enough in a way, they're the third biggest party in the Commons - but the frequency of UKIP is alarming. I know they're going to be talking about the referendum ad nauseam until the summer, but I'm sure the Greens, Plaid, Sinn Féin, the SDLP et al have opinions on Europe, and we know what UKIP are going to repeat.



IIRC Dumblebum said something about the Beeb having to give UKIP space because of the size of their turn-out.



> Incidentally, I thought Dimbleby was a bit more aggressive than usual, especially with Morgan. To quote Phil in The Thick of It, "It was like watching a lion rape a sheep,... in a bad way".



Dimbleby is often aggressive to the meek and the mild.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why do the number of parliamentary seats matter? UKIP are by votes cast the third largest party in the country, easily.



Which is why the Beeb "mind their manners" with UKIP. They don't want complaints to the Trustees about partiality.


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Just caught up with QT on iplayer boy was Morgan on the ropes over the disability benefits cuts.Thrashing about helplessly.Good points from the audience again I thought.How likely is it that the government can row back from these diabolical cuts given the drastic steps individuals appear to have taken already on the assumption that the government meant what they said?


ETA just spotted the IDS resignation thread.


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm sure Michael Gove fans are fairly thin on the ground in these parts, but at least he's half decent at bullshitting his way out of such scenarios. Is Morgan simply his puppet, implementing the policies he devised and pissed off the vast majority of the teaching profession with?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

stavros said:


> I'm sure Michael Gove fans are fairly thin on the ground in these parts, but at least he's half decent at bullshitting his way out of such scenarios. Is Morgan simply his puppet, implementing the policies he devised and pissed off the vast majority of the teaching profession with?


They're all puppets, but some of them pull the strings of the others.


----------



## stavros (Mar 21, 2016)

I was wondering where last week's was held in Chelmsford, and it was only on seeing the end credits that I realised it was very close to my house. Yes, I had a Dimbleby near to my front door - surely that's got to send house prices rocketing?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 7, 2016)

Bloody Anna Soubry is on again!


----------



## greenfield (Apr 7, 2016)

What the hell's going on with Ruth Lea? She's so angry - and seems to utterly hate (and want to patronise) Chris Bryant!

FIGHT!


----------



## Saffy (Apr 7, 2016)

Anna Soubry just talk over everyone.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 7, 2016)

This is the bit in QT where they could go for Cameron, but they don't seem to have the stomach for it.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## greenfield (Apr 7, 2016)

I think there are skeletons in both parties. Chris Bryant probably knows this

ETA: actually now they're finally coming on to it. Anna S embarrasses herself again....


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 7, 2016)

_DOUGLAS CARSWELL - MY HERO!!!_


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2016)

Do the Tories and Labour (any any other parties represented) get a say on who goes on QT? I suspect their respective Malcolms decide, but how's it working with the Tories in the run up to the referendum, given that they're heavily split? If HQ and Cameron/Osborne are still deciding, surely they can find someone more capable than Morgan or Soubry?


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2016)

Why? They don't give a fuck what happens on QT, and their capable MPs are busy.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2016)

killer b said:


> their capable MPs are busy.



Plural?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 9, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why? They don't give a fuck what happens on QT, and their capable MPs are busy.


While we have had this discussion before where normal question time is concerned, now Cameron has an EU Referendum to win so I would have thought at the moment it does matter that he get a persuasive face on the program.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 14, 2016)

On the panel are:
Conservative *Daniel Hannan *MEP,
shadow work and pensions secretary *Owen Smith*,
Westminster leader of the SNP *Angus Robertson*,
Green Party peer *Baroness Jones *and
*Dia Chakravarty *of the TaxPayers' Alliance.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 14, 2016)

The Taxpayers' Alliance really need to fucking die in a ditch already.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 14, 2016)

Lively audience. The Jon Gaunt lookalike is a bit like the embarrassingly thick uncle you only see at christmas time.  The woman shouting about libraries was great though but I still wonder why I bother with it as it's so banal really.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 15, 2016)

Dia Chakravarty can help me with my taxes any time!


----------



## treelover (Apr 15, 2016)

Right wing idiot.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 15, 2016)

Jesus.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2016)

NoXion said:


> The Taxpayers' Alliance really need to fucking die in a ditch already.


taxdodgers allaince more like as its just a mouthpiece for libertarian wankers. Note dia was previously at the Freedom Association


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2016)

Dandred said:


> Dia Chakravarty can help me with my taxes any time!


you might want to engage an accountant rather than an oxbridge lawyer


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 15, 2016)

Dandred said:


> I'm such a mug Dia Chakravarty can fool me into thinking her shabby little group cares about anything except tax loopholes for the already rich and the corporate entities they run, just because I think she's pretty!



FTFY


----------



## Dandred (Apr 15, 2016)

LOL


----------



## NoXion (Apr 15, 2016)

Dandred said:


> LOL


So were you born an idiot, or have you been taking lessons?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 15, 2016)

NoXion said:


> So were you born an idiot, or have you been taking lessons?



You could have upped the quality of the insult 100%, simply by inserting the word "expensive" between "taking" and "lessons", 'cos it'd imply him wasting his money, as well as his time.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 15, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> You could have upped the quality of the insult 100%, simply by inserting the word "expensive" between "taking" and "lessons", 'cos it'd imply him wasting his money, as well as his time.


Why do you hate aspiration?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 16, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Why do you hate aspiration?



Because I hate everyone who breathes.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 16, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because I hate everyone who breathes.



ISWYDT


----------



## Dandred (Apr 17, 2016)

NoXion said:


> So were you born an idiot, or have you been taking lessons?



Just been leading from your example.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 18, 2016)

Dandred said:


> Just been leading from your example.



I don't perv over tax-dodging rightwingers. You really are a stupid fucking cunt.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 18, 2016)

Hannan was as swivel-eyed as ever and man, does he love the sound of his own voice. I also thought Dimblebum allowed him too much space to do his speechifying thing. Horrible man, dismal politics.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 18, 2016)

Hannan known for telling some US right-wing talkshow chump that the NHS was a big mistake.  Funny how the tory brexiter types keep saying how much money they'll be able to spend on the NHS if they get out of Europe, because they definitely won't be using all that money to cut taxes for the chin-deficient rich, oh no.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 18, 2016)

Dia Chakravoarty, as well as being a defender of tax-dodgers and former director of TFA, is also *coughs* a singer. 

She released an album in 2014.
A Bloom in Vain and Other Songs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the video.


Is still think she's a right-wing fuckwit.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 21, 2016)

On the panel:
Conservative former defence secretary *Liam Fox *MP,
Labour's *Kate Hoey *MP,
former leader of the Liberal Democrats *Lord Ashdown*,
leader of Plaid Cymru *Leanne Wood *AM and
founder and chairman of Wetherspoon *Tim Martin*.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 21, 2016)

Fucking hell...one of the worst ever.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 21, 2016)

Quite a few Brexiters this week, on the panel and in the audience.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 21, 2016)

Note to self...don't ever bother going to Exeter...christ there's some odious cunts in the audience.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 22, 2016)

If it's anything like the audience of the one I went to up here, the tory associations bus them in from the shires. We had a right mix of the half dead, young chinless wonders and horsey Gemimas all in one row.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 22, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> If it's anything like the audience of the one I went to up here, the tory associations bus them in from the shires. We had a right mix of the half dead, young chinless wonders and horsey Gemimas all in one row.


All part of a typical left wing Question Time audience no doubt.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 22, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Note to self...don't ever bother going to Exeter...christ there's some odious cunts in the audience.


 I live in Exeter and didn't get a ticket... nor did I recognize anyone in the audience from the usual political meetings etc..   I'd love to know how they decided who to let in.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisD said:


> I live in Exeter and didn't get a ticket... nor did I recognize anyone in the audience from the usual political meetings etc..   I'd love to know how they decided who to let in.


They send invites to local parties and groups and you can apply on-line. They aim to have some sort of demographic accuracy. They don't come knocking on your door.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 22, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> They send invites to local parties and groups and you can apply on-line. They aim to have some sort of demographic accuracy. They don't come knocking on your door.


BBC respond to claims Exeter wasn't properly represented in last night's Question Time
"...However, the BBC has said all members of the audience were chosen in line with their normal procedure.
A representative said: "Question Time audiences are always selected in accordance with our guidelines on fairness and impartiality, and this week was no different. We are careful to select audiences which are politically balanced and reflect a range of political views. Every member of this audience was from Exeter or the surrounding area."



Read more: BBC respond to claims Exeter wasn't properly represented in last night's Question Time 
Follow us: @expressandecho on Twitter | expressecho on Facebook


----------



## brogdale (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisD said:


> BBC respond to claims Exeter wasn't properly represented in last night's Question Time
> "...However, the BBC has said all members of the audience were chosen in line with their normal procedure.
> A representative said: "Question Time audiences are always selected in accordance with our guidelines on fairness and impartiality, and this week was no different. We are careful to select audiences which are politically balanced and reflect a range of political views. Every member of this audience was from Exeter or the surrounding area."
> 
> ...


Well if you see the nazi 'AWOL' woman or that "bank, business manager" who was worried about NLW causing levels of profit to fall, in the street...be sure to reward them for their efforts.


----------



## stavros (Apr 25, 2016)

I was disappointed that, when discussing the "increased weekend death rate", no one thought to mention that it may be at least partially accounted for by people drinking their tits off cheaply at certain public house chains.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 25, 2016)

stavros said:


> I was disappointed that, when discussing the "increased weekend death rate", no one thought to mention that it may be at least partially accounted for by people drinking their tits off cheaply at certain public house chains.



It's actually largely because they try and send the better patients home before the weekend. I've been in for a spell before now and gone home for the weekend & come back in the following week, because they were happy that there would be someone to look after me at home and no point me being there if the specialists weren't going to be doing their rounds. The patients that stay in over the weekend tend to be in a pretty bad way, are more likely to die and hence the higher mortality statistics. It's really basic stuff, and representing it as anything else is wilfully dishonest.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 25, 2016)

weltweit said:


> On the panel:
> Conservative former defence secretary *Liam Fox *MP,
> Labour's *Kate Hoey *MP,
> former leader of the Liberal Democrats *Lord Ashdown*,
> ...



The full spectrum of UK political opinion represented there


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 25, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> It's actually largely because they try and send the better patients home before the weekend. I've been in for a spell before now and gone home for the weekend & come back in the following week, because they were happy that there would be someone to look after me at home and no point me being there if the specialists weren't going to be doing their rounds. The patients that stay in over the weekend tend to be in a pretty bad way, are more likely to die and hence the higher mortality statistics. It's really basic stuff, and representing it as anything else is wilfully dishonest.



You lost Jeremy Hunt at 'actually'.

It's also because people tend to only go to hospital on a weekend if they're _properly _ill, isn't it?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 28, 2016)

Would gladly watch the hedge-fund criminal kicked to death.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 28, 2016)

I for one am shocked that the manager of a hedge fund and a chain of academies is a massive cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 28, 2016)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I for one am shocked that the manager of a hedge fund and a chain of academies is a massive cunt.


Reminds me of a young McAlpine...who was also a massive cunt...obvs.


----------



## JimW (Apr 28, 2016)

Everyone should stand on their own two feet, as not everyone can stand on the backs on other people like I do.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 28, 2016)

JimW said:


> Everyone should stand on their own two feet, as not everyone can stand on the backs on other people like I do.


Having anything to do with the education of our young people...tantamount to abuse.


----------



## treelover (Apr 29, 2016)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I for one am shocked that the manager of a hedge fund and a chain of academies is a massive cunt.



His son Winston is in Mumford and Sons.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 29, 2016)

treelover said:


> His son Winston is in Mumford and Sons.


He's now been elevated to worst person in history.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 29, 2016)

treelover said:


> His son Winston is in Mumford and Sons.



Fucking hell. That's a bit like finding out Ian Huntley was also a founding member of Toploader.


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2016)

I thought it was quite refreshing to have the first question about a subject other than Europe.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 1, 2016)

I can just picture the program a few weeks after the referendum, audience & panel sat there in silence wondering what the fuck to talk about.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I can just picture the program a few weeks after the referendum, audience & panel sat there in silence wondering what the fuck to talk about.


Only if it is a remain vote. If it is a brexit vote there will be a lot to talk about.


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2016)

from Manchester. On the panel:
Conservative former chancellor of the exchequer *Lord Lawson*,
Labour's shadow energy secretary *Lisa Nandy *MP,
chief executive of Ryanair *Michael O'Leary*,
poet and writer *Benjamin Zephaniah *and
Daily Mail political editor-at-large *Isabel Oakeshott*.


----------



## MrSki (May 5, 2016)

Benjamin Zephaniah is always worth a listen. Might tune in on 5live for this.


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2016)

Does anyone know what their stance on the EU is, I think Lawson is an exiter but have no idea about the others?


----------



## cantsin (May 5, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Does anyone know what their stance on the EU is, I think Lawson is an exiter but have no idea about the others?



i'm going for : 

BIG oot
In
In
In 
Oot


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2016)

Passport checks will fuck O'Leary's business model a bit, won't it?

Hopefully there will be questions about either or both of climate change and prime ministerial pig-fucking.


----------



## brogdale (May 5, 2016)

Well, if we're going to stay up for any results...might as well pass some time here. Jesus, Oakeshott again!


----------



## ash (May 5, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Well, if we're going to stay up for any results...might as well pass some time here. Jesus, Oakeshott again!


 Blimey she's a charmer isn't she


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2016)

I like Benjamin Zephaniah, he showed refreshing common sense amongst the routine and sterile responses from the politicians on the panel.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 5, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I like Benjamin Zephaniah, he showed refreshing common sense amongst the routine and sterile responses from the politicians on the panel.


give me a poet over a politician any day of the week


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2016)

Three times Nigel Lawson cited the lack of democratic accountability of being in Europe.

Incidentally, does anyone know where he is in this photo?


----------



## weltweit (May 12, 2016)

Tonight from Aberdeen.
Conservative secretary of state for Scotland *David Mundell *MP,
the SNP's minister for Europe *Humza Yousaf *MSP,
Scottish Labour leader *Kezia Dugdale *MSP,
former SNP deputy leader *Jim Sillars *
editor-in-chief of MoneyWeek magazine *Merryn Somerset Webb*.

might be full of scottishness ..


----------



## gosub (May 12, 2016)

stavros said:


> Three times Nigel Lawson cited the lack of democratic accountability of being in Europe.
> 
> Incidentally, does anyone know where he is in this photo?


If it were the Lords that proposed legislation rather than being the are you sure? chamber that might be a good comparison


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2016)

Paul Mason on, but I still doubt I can watch more than ten minutes.


----------



## J Ed (May 19, 2016)

Farron really does seem like the sort of person who would apologise out loud on orgasm even after masturbating alone


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2016)

In all the excitement of what I was doing I completely forgot QT was on tonight, I doubt I missed much though as even I can predict what Nuttall was going to say on immigration!


----------



## nino_savatte (May 19, 2016)

Nuttall knows fuck all about Toxteth. He's just claimed black people started moving there in the 1940s. Shocking ignorance. 
Blacks in Liverpool - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## brogdale (May 19, 2016)

Mason's views on the referendum sounds like he's read the entire Urban thread and attempted to precis down into 1 minute of air-time.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Farron really does seem like the sort of person who would apologise out loud on orgasm even after masturbating alone


he should be apologising for drawing breath. and a wage from the people


----------



## brogdale (May 19, 2016)

Even by LD standards, Farron really is...


----------



## J Ed (May 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Even by LD standards, Farron really is...



It's nice, he embodies in human form what I think of them collectively


----------



## gosub (May 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Mason's views on the referendum sounds like he's read the entire Urban thread and attempted to precis down into 1 minute of air-time.


Not watching, presumably he covered slender majority and no majority in Lords


----------



## brogdale (May 19, 2016)

Dimbleby not comfortable with Mason's ambivalent, undecided critique of the EU & the vermin's referendum.


----------



## brogdale (May 19, 2016)

Mason reminding Cooper which Govt. responsible for the neoliberal pathway to destruction of the NHS. Good stuff.


----------



## brogdale (May 19, 2016)

Tax gap closed ----> pay for NHS.
Mason BOOM!


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Mason's views on the referendum sounds like he's read the entire Urban thread and attempted to precis down into 1 minute of air-time.


His position is very similar to my position, except I don't believe for a moment we'd get a second referendum if we'd just voted to stay.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2016)

Nuttal's cousin is a prison officer. I'm not surprised.


----------



## brogdale (May 19, 2016)

belboid said:


> His position is very similar to my position, except I don't believe for a moment we'd get a second referendum if we'd just voted to stay.


Yep, he offered a slightly more eloquent version of the Man Utd v Chelsea; wanting neither side to win.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Yep, he offered a slightly more eloquent version of the Man Utd v Chelsea; wanting neither side to win.


Arsenal v Man U is better, as there was that one game which did end with them both losing points


----------



## brogdale (May 19, 2016)




----------



## JimW (May 20, 2016)

I did like his response to the prison reform question as lock up the rich thieves which had them all scratching their heads as if he'd failed to answer the question.


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2016)

Caught a bit of the Andrew Neill thing after with that loon John Bird given a platform for his bootstrap yourself out of poverty bullshit again.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2016)

JimW said:


> Caught a bit of the Andrew Neill thing after with that loon John Bird given a platform for his bootstrap yourself out of poverty bullshit again.


He really wasn't all there, was he?  Tho I did like his question to Liz 4.5%

"Sorry, who are you?"


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2016)

belboid said:


> He really wasn't all there, was he?  Tho I did like his question to Liz 4.5%
> 
> "Sorry, who are you?"


He did seem to be all over the shop, trying to say postpone gratification without remembering the gratification bit too.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 20, 2016)

_The_ _Poor_, he says without anyone blinking an eye. _They_ need helping. _Them_!


----------



## Spymaster (May 20, 2016)

Mason's assertion that the blacks in Liverpool were originally brought there as slaves was utter bollocks.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Mason's assertion that the blacks in Liverpool were originally brought there as slaves was utter bollocks.


Not quite what he said, tho he was garbled. The first (large group of) black residents _were _slaves who bought there freedom by fighting for the British in yankeeland. No great surprise to see your only post on the show is one agreeing with the kipper tho.


----------



## billy_bob (May 20, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Farron really does seem like the sort of person who would apologise out loud on orgasm even after masturbating alone



You have evidently been reading the screening questions on the Lib Dems membership form.


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2016)

I preferred Paul Nuttall when he was more anti-establishment;


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2016)

I see that Steve ''ve got a book to sell' Hilton is on Thursday's edition.

What he said today was interesting...


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2016)

brogdale said:


> I see that Steve ''ve got a book to sell' Hilton is on Thursday's edition.


----------



## weltweit (May 26, 2016)

David Dimbleby presents topical debate from *Ipswich*.

On the panel: Labour's former leader *Ed Miliband *MP,
Conservative former shadow home secretary *David Davis *MP,
the Green Party's former leader *Caroline Lucas *MP,
crime writer *Dreda Say Mitchell *
and David Cameron's former director of strategy *Steve Hilton*.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2016)

Christ, Miliband is (&was) crap.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Christ, Miliband is (&was) crap.



Which one?


----------



## J Ed (May 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Christ, Miliband is (&was) crap.



he's got a good tan on him


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2016)

Dreda Say Mitchell is rude and annoying.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2016)

That last audience member was on the point of total implosion poor sod.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2016)

J Ed said:


> he's got a good tan on him


Riddled with anti-semitism...the left.


----------



## J Ed (May 26, 2016)

JimW said:


> That last audience member was on the point of total implosion poor sod.



I felt a bit sorry for him too, quite a few anxious questioners tonight.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2016)

Why is no one on the remain side ever able to skewer this bollix about Sovereignty? The EU doesn't decide our education, defence, health, housing etc. 

If we choose to favour housing people over buy to let, second homes and country estates we could.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I felt a bit sorry for him too, quite a few anxious questioners tonight.


I'm the same public speaking so empathised.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2016)

No-one to say that any year of austerity is because of a political choice not because of external economic factors.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2016)

Did Steve Hilton cycle there in his socks?


----------



## J Ed (May 26, 2016)

Hilton has a great tan too, I suppose if you have the terrible Silicon Valley ideology it should go with the California weather not the British weather.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2016)

Mr Moose said:


> Why is no one on the remain side ever able to skewer this bollix about Sovereignty? The EU doesn't decide our education, defence, health, housing etc.
> 
> If we choose to favour housing people over buy to let, second homes and country estates we could.


'We' don't because 'the markets' of financialised capital hold sovereignty over any elected government.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2016)

It's the Gernans! Up to something!


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2016)

No wonder the eu annexed Poland.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2016)

Hate this Remain idea that rights and equal pay were the gift of the commission not the fruits of social struggle.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> 'We' don't because 'the markets' of financialised capital hold sovereignty over any elected government.



The markets didn't make us sell off council/social houses. The rest of Europe has a very different property market. We have particular symptoms here.


----------



## J Ed (May 26, 2016)

The EU = no war argument is so terrible


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2016)

Mr Moose said:


> The markets didn't make us sell off council/social houses. The rest of Europe has a very different property market. We have particular symptoms here.


The privatisation of the social housing stock is actually a very good example of the UK government legislating on behalf of the interests of financialised capital, and against those of the people.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> The privatisation of the social housing stock is actually a very good example of the UK government legislating on behalf of the interests of financialised capital, and against those of the people.



You are right, but it was not a given, nor was building so little more. All things Governments could have changed.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2016)

Mr Moose said:


> You are right, but it was not a given, nor was building so little more. All things Governments could have changed.


All the time that the state relies upon borrowing from financialised capital, they could only effect such change with the tacit approval of the (bond) markets. That power is the only sovereignty in town.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 26, 2016)

J Ed said:


> The EU = no war argument is so terrible



It's not that bad to be honest. The whole point (well, a decent part of it anyway) was to stop France and the modern German state from butting heads.


----------



## treelover (May 27, 2016)

Pretty robust/noisy audience tonight


----------



## Mr Moose (May 27, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It's not that bad to be honest. The whole point (well, a decent part of it anyway) was to stop France and the modern German state from butting heads.



It also depends on what timescale you want to consider it. I can't believe that post Scottish independence when it happens neither the English nor Scottish will do anything aggressive ever again. I'm sure over a few decades Europe could skirmish over who is pissing where in the Danube, or diverting all the water away.


----------



## extra dry (May 27, 2016)

Follow all the analysis of the first televised debate of the EU referendum campaign here

have to actually watch it later.


----------



## Supine (May 27, 2016)

There seemed to be a lip synch issue with the sound last night (here at least). It was very annoying but not as annoying as Ed - I wish he would just give up politics because he is useless.


----------



## weltweit (May 27, 2016)

Supine said:


> There seemed to be a lip synch issue with the sound last night (here at least). It was very annoying but not as annoying as Ed - I wish he would just give up politics because he is useless.


I had that also on the iPlayer, IIRC it went about half way through.

I didn't think that was a balanced audience, either that or leave people were louder than remain.


----------



## Duncan2 (May 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I had that also on the iPlayer, IIRC it went about half way through.
> 
> I didn't think that was a balanced audience, either that or leave people were louder than remain.



I don't suppose following the inevitable vote to remain on June 23rd that it will ever be possible to analyse the results area by area it would be interesting,I think,to see if there is some kind of a North/South divide in the figures.


----------



## Duncan2 (May 27, 2016)

Have to agree that Miliband was hugely disappointing last night his time in the wilderness having apparently done him no good at all.Couldn't help thinking that Hilton was right too about his tendency to be a bit or more than a bit patronising in his approach.Easy to kick a man when he is down of course.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2016)

Milband doesn't give a fuck anymore. He's dead inside.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2016)

I didn't watch this last night, but every time I've seen Miliband lately I've felt a moment of concern for him. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 27, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> I don't suppose following the inevitable vote to remain on June 23rd that it will ever be possible to analyse the results area by area it would be interesting,I think,to see if there is some kind of a North/South divide in the figures.


I suspect that they will be counted area by area, the Scottish independence referendum was. I don't know how large the areas will be, possibly the areas they use for the EU parliament.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2016)

I'm predicting stark differences between metropolitan centres vs almost everywhere else


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2016)

(rather than a strict north/south divide)


----------



## hot air baboon (May 27, 2016)

Bristol academics Professor Ron Johnston, Professor Kelwyn Jones and David Manley wrote: 'Our map of the percentage support for Brexit according to this model shows some very clear geographical patterning.

'At one extreme are the two clusters of local authorities where support for leaving the EU is very low – in almost all of London and most of Scotland.
'Against this, the areas with most support for Brexit are concentrated along much of England's east coast plus some of the older industrial areas (notably in Yorkshire and the West Midlands), with pockets along the south coast too (mainly local authorities with large retired populations).'

Are your neighbours IN or OUT? Coastal towns leading charge for Brexit


----------



## J Ed (May 27, 2016)

killer b said:


> I didn't watch this last night, but every time I've seen Miliband lately I've felt a moment of concern for him. I hope it gets better soon.



I think a lot of that must come from the way he was monstered by the media more than just losing when he did not expect to lose. I am even more concerned about Corbyn's mental health, I really cannot imagine how he copes.


----------



## weltweit (May 27, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> I don't suppose following the inevitable vote to remain on June 23rd that it will ever be possible to analyse the results area by area it would be interesting,I think,to see if there is some kind of a North/South divide in the figures.


Do you really think a remain vote is inevitable? I don't and I plan to vote remain.


----------



## Duncan2 (May 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Do you really think a remain vote is inevitable? I don't and I plan to vote remain.


I think the chances of there not being a substantial vote in favour of Remain are being talked up to get the vote out.Pretty much the tactic Cameron employed prior to the last election.Even Miliband was taken in as he admitted last night.


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2016)

In a break from the norm, this week audience members will have to pay to ask their questions.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2016)

David Dimbleby presents topical debate from Cardiff. The panellists are
Conservative environment secretary *Elizabeth Truss *MP,
Labour's *Frank Field *MP,
Ukip's leader in the Welsh Assembly *Neil Hamilton *AM,
Plaid Cymru's *Liz Saville-Roberts *MP
and author and Guardian columnist *Owen Jones*.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2016)

Hamilton is such a tosser


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2016)

Now, when the referendum is being discussed, the faces in the audience are seriously concentrating ..


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2016)

Frank Field toxic lier.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Hamilton is such a tosser



Talking about immigrants taking houses. How many acres do you live in and how many second homes you corrupt bastard?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 3, 2016)

watching up on catch up and this  is not making Cardiff look that good

we need to tarmac the whole country for f*king immigrants to have housing


gets a round of applause

mean while saying that if we could get 65 million ppl to stop rutting

less housing pressure


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2016)

Liz SR was certainly appealing to the locals last night. Thought OJ was rather quiet. NH, just why? Having failed with the tories and the brown paper envelopes he appears to be looking at somewhere where he has a last gasp chance of making himself heard for the racist that he is. Not even Farage likes him!
After that, anyone change their minds about which way to vote? not me.


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2016)

I quite liked Jones' self-deprication - "I know I look about 12".

I was gutted Truss didn't dismiss leavers' fears by bring up the exciting deal the UK has with China regarding pork markets.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2016)

That wasn't self depreciation  he was quietly gloating


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2016)

hash tag said:


> That wasn't self depreciation  he was quietly gloating



I always wondered why some people referred to him as"the paedo's delight"!


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2016)

hash tag said:


> That wasn't self depreciation  he was quietly gloating



Slightly off-topic, but, as someone about the same age as Jones and who also looks a lot younger than I am, it's not a facet I like about my aesthetics.

I didn't quite hear the timeframes Dimbleby gave, but it looks like we'll be getting two solo QTs with Cameron and Gove respectively prior to the election.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2016)

Farrage saying that immigration is the number one issue in politics. Only because it's the only think he ever goes on about


----------



## weltweit (Jun 9, 2016)

Eddie Izzard is looking a little hyped?


----------



## Supine (Jun 9, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Eddie Izzard is looking a little hyped?



He needs to cool himself down. The message is lost when he rants directly at Farage.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2016)

Supine said:


> He needs to cool himself down. The message is lost when he rants directly at Farage.


Not the best arguments, but it's nice seeing Farrage getting a bit rattled though


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 9, 2016)

It's still like watching Big Brother. 

We are all Brussels


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2016)

Dimbleby is on good form tonight


----------



## weltweit (Jun 9, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Dimbleby is on good form tonight


struggling at moments to retain control of the pane though


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2016)

Farage really loving having Izzard there, wow


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 9, 2016)

Diluted...yeah right


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 10, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Diluted...yeah right



Yep we've got to "preserve" our culture.  Our culture is not static I think.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 10, 2016)

Eddie Izzard was disappointing. He was great outside the Royal Festival Hall on the South Bank of the river Thames on Saturday afternoon.  Here he is on a TV show recently trying to get the vote out for Bremain.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 10, 2016)

Watching this it seems pretty clear that the Tories are readying themselves to blame the coming recession on the referendum, and the pro-EU 'progressives' are lining up to make that a more believable story.


----------



## Flanflinger (Jun 10, 2016)

toblerone3 said:


> Eddie Izzard was disappointing. He was great outside the Royal Festival Hall on the South Bank of the river Thames on Saturday afternoon.  Here he is on a TV show recently trying to get the vote out for Bremain.




Fucking car crash performance last night.


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2016)

It was a car crash, Izzard was awful. Shouty and incoherent. The remain side were very poorly represented last night. Pearson was fucking terrible too though, even Farage was forced to correct one of her inaccurate claims.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 10, 2016)

Looby said:


> It was a car crash, Izzard was awful. Shouty and incoherent. The remain side were very poorly represented last night. Pearson was fucking terrible too though, even Farage was forced to correct one of her inaccurate claims.


Dimbleby seemed to say that he had invited an audience evenly spread between Brexit and Bremain but yet again it seemed that eighty per cent or so of audience participation was pro Brexit.


----------



## comrade spurski (Jun 11, 2016)

The Telegraph journalist made a comment about she should be allowed to finish her point without interruption as she was the only woman on the panel...and 2 minutes later simply talked over a woman in the audience so much that Dimbleby had to ask the her ( the audience member) to repeat her point. Turned off then as I  was starting to rant about the hypocritical moron and my partner was pissing herself while reminding me that watching QT always makes me look like nutter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2016)

this is why I stopped watching, nothing makes me shout at the tele like a loon more. Oh PMQ's as well. Thank fuck for youtube, if I miss anything proper good I can catch it later. Dimbledore is on my deadpool list but remains hale and heartier than I.Spry.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 11, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> this is why I stopped watching, nothing makes me shout at the tele like a loon more. Oh PMQ's as well. Thank fuck for youtube, if I miss anything proper good I can catch it later. Dimbledore is on my deadpool list but remains hale and heartier than I.Spry.


Actually Dimbledore was quite funny when he pulled up Benn laying claim to specialist knowledge on the ground that he had children.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 11, 2016)

I thought QT was quite good last week, people are now passionate about the referendum, on both sides, what I did wonder about was that towards the end there seemed to be quite a few still undecideds in the audience, or am I muddling that with the earlier ITV debate? Perhaps.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 11, 2016)

Wondering if I will make an effort to watch the special QT sessions with Gove & Cameron.
I think they are earlier in an evening.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2016)

'kinnel.



Geldof vrs Mensch!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2016)

I did watch Gove, he did better than I expected but I don't think the audience gave him very challenging questions.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2016)

I suppose QT will still be on tonight?


----------



## 8den (Jun 16, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I suppose QT will still be on tonight?



No cancelled.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 16, 2016)

No opportunity to hear Louise Mensch debating the foremost issues of the day  appalling news


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2016)

I can't see that it is cancelled ... I think 8den is on a windeup.


----------



## belboid (Jun 16, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I can't see that it is cancelled ... I think 8den is on a windeup.


Romes Invisible City is on after the news according to the Beeb website, so I guess that means it's cancelled.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I can't see that it is cancelled ... I think 8den is on a windeup.


You really should get on the internet...


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2016)

I sit corrected. At least I have a good book.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 16, 2016)

"Louise Mensch, leave"

I thought she did! yet she never seems to be out of the media ffs!

(all respects to the deceased)


----------



## hash tag (Jun 17, 2016)

or even


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2016)

hash tag said:


> or even



That rather suggests that Gove is "nice".


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2016)

Tonight's 'panel' are all complete and utter cunts.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2016)

wtf Dimbleby!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> wtf Dimbleby!


please tell me he has lost it and started ranting direct to camera


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2016)

??


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> please tell me he has lost it and started ranting direct to camera


"_...and the first question comes from Jo Cox._"


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2016)

Cameron has a very puffy face again...looks like when I have to go on the Pred (steroids).


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2016)

Rattled on questions of immigration...unsurprisingly.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2016)

Audience laughing at his claims that none of the 27 will veto his benefits changes.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2016)

Losing the room...goes for Churchill.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody hell he's on crap form. Why after 2 months campaigning can't he answer a question on immigration?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 19, 2016)

Milton Keynes is a place I will avoid now.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Audience laughing at his claims that none of the 27 will veto his benefits changes.


Or penalise the UK if it does leave, making an 'example' of Little England.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 19, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Milton Keynes is a place I will avoid now.



You are missing out

it's roundabout heaven


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2016)

best shopping centre this side of oxford street as well, if one wants to worship at the palaces of mammon


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> best shopping centre this side of oxford street as well, if one wants to worship at the palaces of mammon


Out of curiosity have you ever been to Brighton's festival of shopping?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Cameron has a very puffy face again...looks like when I have to go on the Pred (steroids).


There were pork scratchings with the hospitality


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Out of curiosity have you ever been to Brighton's festival of shopping?


never been to brighton. Its a long journey from here


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 20, 2016)

Apart from the initial gaffe I thought Dimbleby did at least as much as anyone else to hold Cameron to account and definitely caused some Prime Ministerial embarrassment.It won't alter the result on Thursday but Cameron was crap,reduced to mentioning how close his office was to that once occupied by Churchill ffs.


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2016)

J Ed said:


> it's roundabout heaven



A poor man's Basingstoke.

It was a bit rich of Gove to chastise the Grauniad for using his father for political points, when he's been doing much the same thing.


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2016)

I watched _Le Débat_ on France24 earlier, a not dissimilar discussion show to QT, albeit without an audience. It featured a London-based French hack and a financier who both backed leave, and Dominic Grieve and Denis Macshane who backed remain. I've watched these before, mainly about French domestic issues, and they've been fairly mild-mannered affairs, but this descended into a quasi-QT slanging match, talking over one another.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2016)

David Dimbleby presents Question Time from Preston.

On the panel are:

Conservative education minister *Sam Gyimah *MP,
Labour's shadow foreign secretary *Emily Thornberry *MP,
Ukip's *Douglas Carswell *MP,
comedian *Russell Kane *
the Times columnist *Melanie Phillips*


----------



## mk12 (Jun 30, 2016)

I imagine Kane will be an insufferable liberal remainer.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2016)

mk12 said:


> I imagine Kane will be an insufferable liberal remainer.


I am wondering wtf he is doing there, his act is pretty non political.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 30, 2016)

I watched the Sunday special. First time in years. But this one looks eminently missable.


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2016)

Ukip - better get some soft furnishings I can throw at the screen


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2016)

Plenty for them to expound about this week though.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I am wondering wtf he is doing there, his act is pretty non political.


He's filler. Much like his act.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Plenty for them to expound about this week though.


We never did get an answer to this question:


Mr Retro said:


> Looking forward to PMQ. Though Corbyn is as likely to ignore what's going on and ask the Cameron about Anne from Solihull's water bill


The people demand answers!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 30, 2016)

Douglas Carswell and Melanie Phillips?

mm

you know I think I might pass


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 30, 2016)

After the election, watching Question Time was going to be one of my ways of "getting more engaged", but fuck me most of the time I just can't stomach it 

I'll just stick to reading the abuse afterwards.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 30, 2016)

I think Mad Mel will try to go for Corbyn as hard as she can.  

With luck, she'll overstretch herself.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 30, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I think Mad Mel will try to go for Corbyn as hard as she can.
> 
> With luck, she'll overstretch herself.


With luck the evil old bag will drop down dead, but that may be going too far.......




But yes, as a staunch supporter of Israel she absolutely will. the whole thing will be 'he's a nice man, but he's got to go, oh and he hates the jews"


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2016)

22:50 - 23:50 Am I the only one that finds Question Time is just too late in the day?
I am usually asleep before it starts!


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> 22:50 - 23:50 Am I the only one that finds Question Time is just too late in the day?
> I am usually asleep before it starts!


Don't worry, it's just as easy to ignore on the iPlayer


----------



## tim (Jun 30, 2016)

Supine said:


> Ukip - better get some soft furnishings I can throw at the screen



Carswell is good cop UKIP.


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2016)

tim said:


> Carswell is good cop UKIP.



It'd be bricks for the bad cops


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dimbleby seems to have given up any pretence of being impartial.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 30, 2016)

I quite like Emily Thornberry she obviously does care about the Labour Party quite a bit.


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2016)

mk12 said:


> I imagine Kane will be an insufferable liberal remainer.




Well, not exactly, he told it like it is in his part of Essex, the views of his W/C extended family, etc.


----------



## stavros (Jul 1, 2016)

I love the irony of Melanie Phillips (Daily Mail 2001-13) lambasting those in the press peddling nasty messages.


----------



## belboid (Jul 7, 2016)

Christ, what a line up. Galloway, Hislop and some non entities. Hopefully those two will kill each other. Once GG has done his Iraq rant


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 7, 2016)

Hislop seems to be utterly fucking seething


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 7, 2016)

Well that was cringey.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 7, 2016)

Poor Lord Falconer


----------



## red devil (Jul 8, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Hislop seems to be utterly fucking seething


well conservative anarchits allways are!


----------



## red devil (Jul 8, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> I quite like Emily Thornberry she obviously does care about the Labour Party quite a bit.


yes, she certainly likes all that money she gets paid!
not sure if the english w/c will take to her
she looks better now shhes lost weight
still got a snotty accent
at least she hasnt stabbed st corbyn in the back!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 8, 2016)

Grow up.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2016)

After twenty-five odd minutes on Chilcot I liked how Dimbleby introduced the next question; "We had almost as many questions on this topic".

Hmm, I wonder...


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2016)

Did anyone watch the Corbyn-Smith special last week?

Anyway, a new series proper starts on Thursday. I can't find any info on who's on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2016)

stavros said:


> Anyway, a new series proper starts on Thursday. I can't find any info on who's on.


Quentin Letts talking shite already


----------



## brogdale (Sep 15, 2016)

bbcqt
Are you a Marxist thread------>>>>>


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2016)

Has Campbell nothing better to do like go shag a pig


----------



## treelover (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow, that was a barney, never seen a QT like it, John Mc sadly hasn't come across well, he needs to hide his (justified) hatreds a bit better.


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 15, 2016)

Enjoyable own goal from Soubury when she was anxious to point out that quality debate outstripped pointscoring and the young woman in the audience reminded her she had started a response with a personal remark toward JM.  Quality moment.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 15, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Quentin Letts talking shite already



switch it on and too my shame forgot the name and just thought "o its that cunt from the mail"


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2016)

Would you want to remember that person.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 16, 2016)

Shit show is shitshow shocker.


----------



## treelover (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks like the strategy is to go for John as the power behind the throne, etc.


----------



## tim (Sep 16, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> switch it on and too my shame forgot the name and just thought "o its that cunt from the mail"



I always think of those little pencils you used to get with Letts diaries, when I see Quentin.


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2016)

Is Jacob Rees-Mogg real, or some highly elaborate Chris Morris prank? He lost everyone in the room when he refused to call Donald Trump a complete cunt, or words to that effect.

Priti Patel, Emily Thornberry, Bonnie Greer and Rod Liddle this week.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 26, 2016)

He refused to slag of trump in case trump gets elected and they have to work together.
He maybe many things, but he is far from stupid.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 26, 2016)

Yup he is many things but he certainly isn't stupid.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2016)

liz 4.5% kendall and rees mogg? Just slaughter the firstborn now so they may be spared the horrors to come


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> He refused to slag of trump in case trump gets elected and they have to work together.
> He maybe many things, but he is far from stupid.


Yes. I'm sure North east somerset will be at the forefront of Trump's plans if elected.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2016)

20 mins before kendall made me turn off. The fucking audience as well, all so earnest. Cheese Bog managed to come off as something resembling a human being, Lucas hectoring, some no mark lib dem keeping his moth shut. Dmblebum just being his usual wanker-ringmaster onanist self. No. I swear this is the last time I bother watching.


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> No. I swear this is the last time I bother watching.



I will just pop that in the box with the last fags, last drinks, last rocks, last fumble with ill advised person and the cobblers last then shall I?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> No. I swear this is the last time I bother watching.


I say this every week 

Richard Burgon is just about managing to hold his own. Rod Liddle is just fuelling the Brexit lies


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2016)

Haven't seen it for ages but gf put it on tonight.

Realising how much I've come to hate politics now, and how most on the panel are only of value to society as petfood.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 29, 2016)

Priti fucking awful.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't think Rod Liddle would even be fit for animal consumption. Wouldn't poison my pet with the twat.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2016)

Pretty sure the EU referendum was just a Yes/No thing, amazing how the cunts have extrapolated what everybody wants from a simple binary answer, apparently everyone voted to control immigration.


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2016)

The first question seemed a bit daft. In our FPTP electoral system, whoever leads Labour is likely to concentrate resources on seats that they have a realistic chance of winning. In Boston and Skegness last year they polled less than half Ukip's vote, and the latter were 10% behind the Tories. If we had PR then it might be different.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 14, 2016)

Not at all sure anout QT now, I suspect, like last night, it will be dominated by Brexit; "when you voted leave, did you know what you were voting for"? 
Enjoyed seeing that nice woman from the Mail again  It was good to see Damien Green occasionally agree with Emily Thornberry when normally one MP can only attack another from an opposing party.
"Corbyn has morals and principles but he is not interested in leading the party to power".


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Enjoyed seeing that nice woman from the Mail again  It was good to see Damien Green occasionally agree with Emily Thornberry when normally one MP can only attack another from an opposing party.



You would like to think one thing that can unite all parties, internally and externally, is hatred of the Daily Mail.

Oakeshott is very eloquent and articulate, but mainly speaks complete populist rubbish.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 20, 2016)

Tonight:
David Dimbleby
Ken Clarke MP
Angela Rayner MP
Lisa Duffy
Yanis Varoufakis
Conrad Black


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2016)

I did wonder if Mandy would be on but guess he is far to up his own backside in some palatial pad in London these days, not paid for with someone's else's money.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2016)

Conrad black opens; "Trump"!


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 20, 2016)

Please tell me I haven't just witnessed Conrad Black endorse Trump. Jesus wept.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 21, 2016)

Foreign criminals, coming over here, appearing on our political panel shows...


----------



## hash tag (Oct 21, 2016)

The audience appeared very vocal  Ken Clarke appearing as the elder statesman, Duffy was toxic ( as described by two audiance members), as was Black and Rayner, while speaking with passion appeared to be fighting her own corner rather than the party's. Clarke spoke of true democracy in Parliament and MP's voting however they wanted on issues forgetting to mention party whips .
The toxic thing came from Farrage (and Trump) giving the public to be racist. Liked the poor Polish woman, who would not be shouted down when she tried to explain that despite being here a long time and having family Etc. over here, she no longer felt welcome. "Should UKIP now merge with the tories?"
Same old shit really but with subtle twists.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 21, 2016)

BTW, I see that Paxman is after the QT gig when DD retires/moves on. Does this mean he will take over the whole show and ask a question millions of times until he gets the right answer?


----------



## treelover (Oct 21, 2016)

Very angry primarily working class audience, who were clearly for Brexit and felt abandoned.


----------



## treelover (Oct 21, 2016)

hash tag said:


> The audience appeared very vocal  Ken Clarke appearing as the elder statesman, Duffy was toxic ( as described by two audiance members), as was Black and Rayner, while speaking with passion appeared to be fighting her own corner rather than the party's. Clarke spoke of true democracy in Parliament and MP's voting however they wanted on issues forgetting to mention party whips .
> The toxic thing came from Farrage (and Trump) giving the public to be racist. Liked the poor Polish woman, who would not be shouted down when she tried to explain that despite being here a long time and having family Etc. over here, she no longer felt welcome. "Should UKIP now merge with the tories?"
> Same old shit really but with subtle twists.



Why was Angela 'toxic, she acknowledged the audience concern over immigration and the fears they were being left behind, industry disappearing, but that a hard brexit would not help the area.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> Very angry primarily working class audience, who were clearly for Brexit and felt abandoned.


yes. but what do you think?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 21, 2016)

I said Duffy was toxic and Angela was passionate, but fighting her own corner


----------



## Sirena (Oct 21, 2016)

hash tag said:


> BTW, I see that Paxman is after the QT gig when DD retires/moves on. Does this mean he will take over the whole show and ask a question millions of times until he gets the right answer?


I never rated Paxman. Typical big-man bully-boy.

During the whole build-up to the invasion of Iraq, I remember seeing Jonathan Dimbleby (the ITV one) interviewing one of the main neocon warmongers.

Dimbleby asked an innocent question to draw his man out, then another tempter and, just when the man was arrogantly exposing himself,  Dimbleby whacked him with the final question that showed his man to be what he was.  That sort of thing impressed me and made me think it's the way a Middleweight works.

Paxman is a Heavyweight with just one punch and he keeps using it because it's all he knows.  Ultimately, he's boring.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 21, 2016)

Sorry to say it but Black did make me look at Trump in a different light after he mentioned how the small group of people keep passing the office of the Presidency back and forwards to each other.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 21, 2016)

nuffsaid said:


> Sorry to say it but Black did make me look at Trump in a different light after he mentioned how the small group of people keep passing the office of the Presidency back and forwards to each other.


Yes, I have no sympathy for Black but that rang a bell with me too.  I don't like political dynasties.


----------



## comrade spurski (Oct 21, 2016)

My partner is working away from home this week. I tried to watch QT for the first time in an age...lasted until Black spoke for the first time before I began muttering obscenities at the TV and by time he spoke the second time I was resembling a combination of the miserable bastard from One Foot In The Grave and Father Jack. 
At this point my 13 yr old walked in the room, told me to turn over or she'd tell her mum that I was I was searing at the TV again! So I  watched the end of The Fugitive again!


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> Very angry primarily working class audience, who were clearly for Brexit and felt abandoned.


 Yeah, no surprise really with it being Hartlepool. I was shocked by the way a few members of the audience spoke to Angela Rayner and Ken Clarke. Both were heckled for daring to stand up for their own beliefs and the best interests of their constituents, in the case of Clarke - a majority who voted Remain. I think it would be irresponsible of Rayner and Clarke not to point out the risks a hard Brexit entails. I can't see anyone moaning or not respecting democracy, but rather merely stating facts a lot of Brexiteers would rather ignore. They would rather be given a blank cheque to do what they want without any scrutiny. The irony is these people partly wanted Brexit to win back the "sovereignty" of the British parliament, yet many of them seem unwilling to give MP's a say and vote on the terms of any future deal with the EU.


----------



## treelover (Oct 21, 2016)

Angela clearly was sympathetic to how the EU had affected areas like Teeside, but also how Brexit will hammer them.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> Angela clearly was sympathetic to how the EU had affected areas like Teeside, but also how Brexit will hammer them.


 I agree. Angela made it very clear that she respected the outcome of the referendum and understood why the people of the North East voted how they did, but also pointed out the threats such as the loss of university research funding and of valuable exports with the EU. Despite this, she got heckled. I'm sorry to say but you can't reason with some of these people who voted Brexit.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> Angela clearly was sympathetic to how the EU had affected areas like Teeside, but also how Brexit will hammer them.


How does that work in reality? 

And why Angela?


----------



## treelover (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> I agree. Angela made it very clear that she respected the outcome of the referendum and understood why the people of the North East voted how they did, but also pointed out the threats such as the loss of university research funding and of valuable exports with the EU. Despite this, she got heckled. I'm sorry to say but you can't reason some of these people who voted Brexit.



Angela gets it, the right(and i suspect the LP right) hate her.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> I agree. Angela made it very clear that she respected the outcome of the referendum and understood why the people of the North East voted how they did, but also pointed out the threats such as the loss of university research funding and of valuable exports with the EU. Despite this, she got heckled. I'm sorry to say but you can't reason some of these people who voted Brexit.


Which ones can you reason with and respect?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> Angela gets it, the right(and i suspect the LP right) hate her.


You better be a member after all you have posted.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> Yeah, no surprise really with it being Hartlepool. I was shocked by the way a few members of the audience spoke to Angela Rayner and Ken Clarke. Both were heckled for daring to stand up for their own beliefs and the best interests of their constituents, in the case of Clarke - a majority who voted Remain. I think it would be irresponsible of Rayner and Clarke not to point out the risks a hard Brexit entails. I can't see anyone moaning or not respecting democracy, but rather merely stating facts a lot of Brexiteers would rather ignore. They would rather be given a blank cheque to do what they want without any scrutiny. The irony is these people partly wanted Brexit to win back the "sovereignty" of the British parliament, yet many of them seem unwilling to give MP's a say and vote on the terms of any future deal with the EU.


This sounds like you don't respect the vote at all. As does your previous post which suggests that people who disagree with you are irrational, not to be talked to and instead ignored and preferably cut out of any participation in democratic process.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Which ones can you reason with and respect?


 I'm sure there are many people who voted Brexit who did so for what they felt are the right reasons. However, in my opinion, there are too many who did so through fear of immigrants and foreigners. Look at the reaction the Polish woman got for saying she didn't feel welcome - she got booed which completed backed up her point.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> I'm sure there are many people who voted Brexit who did so for what they felt are the right reasons. However, in my opinion, there are too many who did so through fear of immigrants and foreigners. Look at the reaction the Polish woman got for saying she didn't feel welcome - she got booed which completed backed up her point.


Are you a member of the Labour Party?

Of course, the idea here is to suggest that mass of people who oppose the EU are racists  - objectively or by accident - and this was what motivated the leave vote. Leavening it with _i'm sure many people_, or _the good folks on here _is just wank. You mean us. Me.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> This sounds like you don't respect the vote at all. As does your previous post which suggests that people who disagree with you are irrational, not to be talked to and instead ignored and preferably cut out of any participation in democratic process.


 There's nothing in my post which suggests I don't respect the vote. I totally respect the outcome of the referendum, but that doesn't mean those who voted remain should not be able to voice their own opinions and concerns about the risks Brexit could entail. I do believe that you can't reason with some people who voted Brexit, as was clearly demonstrated with the way some audience members treated MP's who disagreed with them and the booing of the Polish woman. Now what I find really undemocratic is articles in the anti-Brexit press that talk about silencing 16 million people who voted remain.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> There's nothing in my post which suggests I don't respect the vote.



There's a lot to suggest you don't respect the people who voted.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> There's nothing in my post which suggests I don't respect the vote. I totally respect the outcome of the referendum, but that doesn't mean those who voted remain should not be able to voice their own opinions and concerns about the risks Brexit could entail. I do believe that you can't reason with some people who voted Brexit, as was clearly demonstrated with the way some audience members treated MP's who disagreed with them and the booing of the Polish woman. Now what I find really undemocratic is articles in the anti-Brexit press that talk about silencing 16 million people who voted remain.


What articles are these?

If your politics is limits to what the BBC allows you to see and if you take that as reality

Yes there is a strong suggestion that you don't respect the outcome of the vote - in that leave voters are irrational and that MPs should have the vote on what happens, not the irrational voters.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Are you a member of the Labour Party?
> 
> Of course, the idea here is to suggest that mass of people who oppose the EU are racists  - objectively or by accident - and this was what motivated the leave vote. Leavening it with _i'm sure many people_, or _the good folks on here _is just wank. You mean us. Me.


 Yes, I'm a member of the Labour Party. I am not suggesting that most people who voted to leave the EU are racist, but there are undoubtedly some who voted leave who are racist and xenophobic and I know of people myself who are like this. Being honest, the main reason for Britain leaving the EU was immigration and border control. There is nothing wrong with being concerned about mass immigration and controlling numbers, but there is a fine line between this and it fanning over into racism and xenophobia. The current climate of fear and hatred is certainly whipped up by UKIP, elements of the Tory party and their friends in the right-wing anti-EU press, who certainly played a big part in determining the outcome of the vote.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

Buckaroo said:


> There's a lot to suggest you don't respect the people who voted.


 I do respect the people who voted out. I was simply pointing out that you can't reason with some people who voted Brexit on the basis of some of the comments I heard from audience members on QT last night towards members of the panel and to a fellow audience member.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> Yes, I'm a member of the Labour Party. I am not suggesting that everyone who voted to leave the EU is racist, but there are undoubtedly some who voted leave who are racist and xenophobic and I know of people myself who are like this. Being honest, the main reason for Britain leaving the EU was immigration and border control. There is nothing wrong with being concerned about mass immigration and controlling numbers, but there is a fine line between this and it fanning over into racism and xenophobia. The current climate of fear and hatred is certainly whipped up by UKIP, elements of the Tory party and their friends in the right-wing anti-EU press, who certainly played a big part in determining the outcome of the vote.


How long have you been a member? Before or  after Gordon Brown's _British jobs for british workers? _ Where is the fine line? What's the non-racist position on 'mass immigration and controlling numbers'?


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> What articles are these?
> 
> If your politics is limits to what the BBC allows you to see and if you take that as reality
> 
> Yes there is a strong suggestion that you don't respect the outcome of the vote - in that leave voters are irrational and that MPs should have the vote on what happens, not the irrational voters.


 The articles I am referring to both appeared in the press last week. One was a Daily Express article with the headline "Time To Silence EU Exit Whingers" and the other was a Daily Mail comment piece which appeared on its front page saying - "Damn the unpatriotic Bremoaners and their plot to subvert the will of the British people." In terms of respecting the outcome of the vote, the British people voted by a majority to leave the EU so that should happen, but that doesn't mean that MP's should not be allowed to scrutinise and vote on the terms of any deal which the government makes with the EU. Yes, people voted out, but they didn't vote for the type of Brexit - i.e. do we remain a member of the single market? Do we remain a member of the EU Customs Union? Do we trade on the basis of WTO rules etc...?


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> How long have you been a member? Before or  after Gordon Brown's _British jobs for british workers? _ Where is the fine line? What's the non-racist position on 'mass immigration and controlling numbers'?


 I've been a member for six years now, so it was after what Gordon Brown said in that speech. As I said, there is nothing wrong with being concerned about mass immigration and the effect it's having on public services and communities, but we should also respect the contribution immigrants make to our economy and society. Now, what is racist and xenophobic is when you've got Nigel Farage standing in front of a poster of refugees who aren't even entering this country with the words "breaking point" on it. It's this type of language that is dangerous and causes hatred and fear.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> The articles I am referring to both appeared in the press last week. One was a Daily Express article with the headline "Time To Silence EU Exit Whingers" and the other was a Daily Mail comment piece which appeared on its front page saying - "Damn the unpatriotic Bremoaners and their plot to subvert the will of the British people." In terms of respecting the outcome of the vote, the British people voted by a majority to leave the EU so that should happen, but that doesn't mean that MP's should not be allowed to scrutinise and vote on the terms of any deal which the government makes with the EU. Yes, people voted out, but they didn't vote for the type of Brexit - i.e. do we remain a member of the single market? Do we remain a member of the EU Customs Union? Do we trade on the basis of WTO rules etc...?


Ok an article in the express and one in the mail. What do you think these mean practically? The second one was linked to attempts to ignore the vote btw, something which you said that you support in spirit, if not in language.

If you're a left-winger why aren't you calling for peoples reps to lead the negotiations rather than MPs? They're not there to save you


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> I've been a member for six years now, so it was after what Gordon Brown said in that speech. As I said, there is nothing wrong with being concerned about mass immigration and the effect it's having on public services and communities, but we should also respect the contribution immigrants make to our economy and society. Now, what is racist and xenophobic is when you've got Nigel Farage standing in front of a poster of refugees who aren't even entering this country with the words "breaking point" on it. It's this type of language that is dangerous and causes hatred and fear.


It's good this, you get to say immigration is bad and it's good but whatever anyone else says is racist.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> I've been a member for six years now, so it was after what Gordon Brown said in that speech. As I said, there is nothing wrong with being concerned about mass immigration and the effect it's having on public services and communities, but we should also respect the contribution immigrants make to our economy and society. Now, what is racist and xenophobic is when you've got Nigel Farage standing in front of a poster of refugees who aren't even entering this country with the words "breaking point" on it. It's this type of language that is dangerous and causes hatred and fear.


What did you think of the leader of your party saying _british jobs for british workers_ btw?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> I've been a member for six years now, so it was after what Gordon Brown said in that speech. As I said, there is nothing wrong with being concerned about mass immigration and the effect it's having on public services and communities, but we should also respect the contribution immigrants make to our economy and society. Now, what is racist and xenophobic is when you've got Nigel Farage standing in front of a poster of refugees who aren't even entering this country with the words "breaking point" on it. It's this type of language that is dangerous and causes hatred and fear.


What is the intention behind pointing to racist posters when discussing this beyond suggesting this was the main motivation behind the vote  - esp when saying that this isn't what you think. It clearly is what you think.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> I do respect the people who voted out. I was simply pointing out that you can't reason with some people who voted Brexit on the basis of some of the comments I heard from audience members on QT last night towards members of the panel and to a fellow audience member.



Maybe you should be trying to reason with people. Maybe that's the point.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

Haha let's agree to disagree as we aren't ever going to agree on this. I do think there's an element of "let's scrutinise the new poster" here.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> Haha let's agree to disagree as we aren't ever going to agree on this. I do think there's an element of "let's scrutinise the new poster" here.



Racism is bad. Thank you.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

Buckaroo said:


> Racism is bad. Thank you.


 I'm glad you agree


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> I'm glad you agree


I see you're playing a game of concurs


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> I see you're playing a game of concurs


 Makes a change, I guess.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> I've been a member for six years now


(((Leftwinger1992)))


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2016)

Did Black force that caveat from Dimbleby at the beginning - "he has always maintained his innocence" - as a condition for appearing? If so the producers should've told him to fuck off.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> (((Leftwinger1992)))


 What?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

stavros said:


> Did Black force that caveat from Dimbleby at the beginning - "he has always maintained his innocence" - as a condition for appearing? If so the producers should've told him to fuck off.


Why was he on there at all?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> What?


The brackets are to indicate a hug. It is an indication of sympathy for your predicament


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> The brackets are to indicate a hug. It is an indication of sympathy for your predicament


 I've voted Labour in both of the two elections I've been entitled to vote in and voted Remain in the EU referendum. So I'm used to be on the losing side! Can't see much changing this time round either.


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Why was he on there at all?



That could be said of a great many QT panelists over the years. 

Apparently Ken Clarke has appeared more than any other guest over the years, 56 times in 34 years.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

stavros said:


> That could be said of a great many QT panelists over the years.
> 
> Apparently Ken Clarke has appeared more than any other guest over the years, 56 times in 34 years.


Cuddly Ken - grand a time. Cuddly NF cuddly Ken.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> Haha let's agree to disagree as we aren't ever going to agree on this. I do think there's an element of "let's scrutinise the new poster" here.



yeh cos racial profiling is a good look.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

dialectician said:


> yeh cos racial profiling is a good look.


 I can't see any racial profiling going on.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> Haha let's agree to disagree as we aren't ever going to agree on this. I do think there's an element of "let's scrutinise the new poster" here.



Scrutiny, that's not scrutiny There are no new posters on here, just posters who haven't posted yet or for a while incognito but you're nothing new


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 21, 2016)

> As I said, there is nothing wrong with being concerned about mass immigration and the effect it's having on public services and communities, but we should also respect the contribution immigrants make to our economy and society.



Same fucking difference innit. not hard to follow.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

Buckaroo said:


> Scrutiny, that's not scrutiny There are no new posters on here, just posters who haven't posted yet or for a while incognito but you're nothing new


 If you say so. I have this forum down as being pretty left-wing in comparison to many others on the internet but seemingly fairly anti-EU.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> I've voted Labour in both of the two elections I've been entitled to vote in and voted Remain in the EU referendum. So I'm used to be on the losing side! Can't see much changing this time round either.


Nor can i


----------



## inva (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> If you say so. I have this forum down as being pretty left-wing in comparison to many others on the internet but seemingly fairly anti-EU.


as I remember remain supporters were by far the majority on here


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Nor can i


 Out of interest, are you a member of a political party?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> Out of interest, are you a member of a political party?


No.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

inva said:


> as I remember remain supporters were by far the majority on here


 Fair enough, just my earIy experience I guess.


----------



## chilango (Oct 21, 2016)

There should be more heckling and booing of, and less reasoning with, QT panelists and their ilk.

Politics isn't a debate it's a war.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> No.


 Who do you normally vote for?


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> Who do you normally vote for?



Now this is Question Time tonight!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)

Leftwinger1992 said:


> Who do you normally vote for?


None of them, it only encourages them if you show interest


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> None of them, it only encourages them if you show interest


 Fair enough.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 21, 2016)

chilango said:


> There should be more heckling and booing of, and less reasoning with, QT panelists and their ilk.
> 
> Politics isn't a debate it's a war.


audience can be just as bad, quivering with a righteousness of question like this is yalta rather than a handful of crooks and hacks and bollocks. All the questions hit the beats of the journalistic cycle of this month except rarely. Dimbleby acts like he is the grand inquisitor. Load of sideshow bollocks. Blatant plants as well. CBA these days, I mean conrad fucking black? last days of...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2016)

chilango said:


> There should be more _*heckling and booing*_ of, and less reasoning with, QT panelists and their ilk.
> 
> Politics isn't a debate it's a war.


Come on, it's Friday evening...you can do better than that!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2016)

chilango said:


> There should be more heckling and booing of, and less reasoning with, QT panelists and their ilk.
> 
> Politics isn't a debate it's a war.


Which is why you shouldn't watch it. Doing  so says _looks at our lovely politics_, amn't we great?


----------



## chilango (Oct 21, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Come on, it's Friday evening...you can do better than that!



I'm tired. A boo and a heckle is probably all I can muster right now.

As it happens last nights QT was the first I've seen for years (well, heard, I listened to it on R5) and the heckling was the only bit that didn't anger me.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 21, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Cuddly Ken - grand a time. Cuddly NF cuddly Ken.



He's pro-EU so liberals like him, or at least like him more than other Tories.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 21, 2016)

chilango said:


> There should be more heckling and booing of, and less reasoning with, QT panelists and their ilk.
> 
> Politics isn't a debate it's a war.


Yeah, fuck all this poor MP nonsense. These people are my enemies.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 27, 2016)

Here is the line-up for tonight's Question Time. Greg Clark MP (Conservative), Keir Starmer MP (Labour), Sal Brinton (Lib Dems), Ken Loach (film director) and Dia Chakravarty (Taxpayers' Alliance). Should be lively with Ken Loach on it.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 27, 2016)

Six people on the show - every single one oxbridge.


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2016)

So allied that the vast majority of taxpayers have nothing to do with them.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 27, 2016)

At least three of those are regulars as well, namely Greg Clark, Sal Brinton and Dia Chakravarty. I wish they could find different panellists as it does get repetitive and dull after a while.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2016)

Why is QT on so late?

Why couldn't it be on at 9pm for example?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Why is QT on so late?
> 
> Why couldn't it be on at 9pm for example?


Has to be after the bullshit-shed.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Why is QT on so late?
> 
> Why couldn't it be on at 9pm for example?


Because it's tedious rubbish appealing to a minority of people and the BBC doesn't want it clogging up primetime.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm wondering if it's got significantly worse, or if I've just got more cynical. Seems to be the same fucking topic week after week, same faces, same answers. Goes nowhere.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 27, 2016)

Indeed. Favourite topics at the moment are the EU, immigration and the future of the Labour Party. Don't be surprised if all three topics come up again tonight.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 27, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I'm wondering if it's got significantly worse, or if I've just got more cynical. Seems to be the same fucking topic week after week, same faces, same answers. Goes nowhere.


It's been a shitshow every week for as long as I can remember.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 27, 2016)

It was supposed to be getting the axe in the late 2000s. Nick griffin saved it.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 27, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> It was supposed to be getting the axe in the late 2000s. Nick griffin saved it.



A real shame


----------



## treelover (Oct 27, 2016)

Keir Starmer just made the link between the WCA, sanctions and the suicides explicit, though he didn't seem to accept LP policy to abolish the WCA.


----------



## Leftwinger1992 (Oct 27, 2016)

What a breath of fresh air Ken Loach was on Question Time tonight - straight talking, compassionate and a true socialist. Brilliant.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 28, 2016)

IDS was on the Today programme this morning on R4. He was asked to respond to Ken's comments on QT and to the narrative of his film, that's pretty much an indictment of the DWP.

IDS countered saying the film portrays every bad scenario happening all at once to one person, that you don't have to submit only online and he was most upset that Jobcentre workers were poorly portrayed and that the majority want to help people.
But he couldn't get away from the premise that a lot of people live in fear, fear of their benefits being withdrawn.

Wish I'd seen QT but as others said it's on a tad too late for my sleepy eyes.


----------



## treelover (Oct 28, 2016)

> IDS countered saying the film portrays every bad scenario happening all at once to one person, that you don't have to submit only online and he was most upset that Jobcentre workers were poorly portrayed and that the majority want to help people.



That is the strategy Greg Hands used and fwis a lot of the audience agreed with him, Ken could have retaliated by mentioning how DWP staff are also treated badly the Govt and how many have been sacked.


----------



## ash (Oct 28, 2016)

treelover said:


> That is the strategy Greg Hands used and fwis a lot of the audience agreed with him, Ken could have retaliated by mentioning how DWP staff are also treated badly the Govt and how many have been sacked.


Tbf he did say that they worked under a lot of pressure and constraints and had sanction targets to meet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2016)

treelover said:


> That is the strategy Greg Hands used and fwis a lot of the audience agreed with him, Ken could have retaliated by mentioning how DWP staff are also treated badly the Govt and how many have been sacked.


but what would you have said?


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 28, 2016)

Interesting watching Starmer, perhaps the Labour Party's most likely 'unity' successor to Corbo, or up there at least with Sadiq. Touches of left and touches of Blair.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 28, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I'm wondering if it's got significantly worse, or if I've just got more cynical. Seems to be the same fucking topic week after week, same faces, same answers. Goes nowhere.



nature of the whole beast tho tbf


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2016)

Mr Moose said:


> Interesting watching Starmer, perhaps the Labour Party's most likely 'unity' successor to Corbo, or up there at least with Sadiq. Touches of left and touches of Blair.


Yeah, like that 'touch of left' when he point blank refused to acknowledge that Loach was correct in saying Debbie Abrahams had announced that LP policy was to do away with work capability assessments altogether?
Making it up as he went along, Starmer stated that 'some form of assessment' was necessary.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 28, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's been a shitshow every week for as long as I can remember.



I was into it about 3 or 4 years ago, watching every week more or less. I think some of the wisecracking on Twitter made it more palatable. The genuinely terrible coalition government was an easy target. It seems less funny now, and Twitter is more flooded with joyless right-wing Guido types than the good old days, more hostility, more wet left off-target whinging. Pretty much no time for either QT or Twitter these days.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 4, 2016)

Was nights a reapeat from the last time I saw it two weeks ago? Interesting to see Liza Nandy on it though.


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Was nights a reapeat from the last time I saw it two weeks ago?



It's now in the BBC's charter that they have to spend half the programme discussing Brexit without actually saying anything.


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 7, 2016)

stavros said:


> It's now in the BBC's charter that they have to spend half the programme discussing Brexit without actually saying anything.


Loach was great,particularly the bit where he chided Starmer for not appearing to know what his own party's policy is, advising him that he has good party leaders and suggesting that he listen to them more.Priceless.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2016)

At least we can be fairly confident that the first question won't be on Brexit this week (at least not directly).


----------



## hash tag (Nov 10, 2016)

No surprises with a republican tonight Jan Halper-Hayes
with Yvette Cooper, Dominac Raab, Tasmina Ahmed-Sheikh (Interesting to see how she gets on with JHH) and Professor Sarah Churchwell.


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2016)

hash tag said:


> with Yvette Cooper



Strictly and QT in the same week. Overkill?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 11, 2016)

Watched a bit tonight, and had a look at the related twitter feed for the first time in forever.

It looks like the endless months of immigration questions ('you can't talk about immigration') and eurobollocks has bored out all the lefties and funny types from the twitter feed and it's now just populated by witless libertarian bellends shrieking about BBC bias and how the panal/audience is some kind of stitch up because nobody had a good word to say about Trump's pussy-grabbing antics.


----------



## catinthehat (Nov 11, 2016)

I thought Professor Churchwell gave a very good account of herself.  Best of the panel this week by far.


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2016)

What's the collective noun for reverse ferrets? I ask because Jan Halper-Hayes had changed her tone on Trump a lot from the C4 coverage of the presidential debates.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 17, 2016)

David Dimbleby presents topical debate from Stirling.

panellists are:
Conservative MP *Kwasi Kwarteng*,
Labour's former Europe minister *Chris Bryant *MP,
the SNP's *John Nicolson *MP,
the editor of MoneyWeek magazine *Merryn Somerset Webb*
co-founder of the Radical Independence Campaign *Cat Boyd*.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 17, 2016)

So, predicted questions include: Brexit & Scottish independence.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2016)

Stirling. Centre of the universe.

I know some folks in the audience.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Stirling. Centre of the universe.
> 
> I know some folks in the audience.


5 oxbrige - 2 harvard this week. Let the people roar!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> 5 oxbrige - 2 harvard this week. Let the people roar!


A couple have been to both Oxbridge and Harvard, then?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## josef1878 (Nov 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> 5 oxbrige - 2 harvard this week. Let the people roar!



Which did Cat Boyd go to?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 17, 2016)

josef1878 said:


> Which did Cat Boyd go to?


I should think Wikipedia would tell you that.


----------



## josef1878 (Nov 17, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I should think Wikipedia would tell you that.



It said Strathclyde University that's why I asked


----------



## weltweit (Nov 17, 2016)

josef1878 said:


> It said Strathclyde University that's why I asked


Count Dimbleby in the 5, he is Oxbridge.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2016)

John Nicolson didn't either


----------



## josef1878 (Nov 17, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Count Dimbleby in the 5, he is Oxbridge.



So why wiki Cat Boyd?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 17, 2016)

josef1878 said:


> So why wiki Cat Boyd?


Don't ask me, I don't care where they studied


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2016)

First question in Scotland...Nigel Farage.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2016)

May, Farage, Trump...there we go.

Question Time in Stirling.

Then the orange guy jumps in....


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2016)

Twitter responds...accusing him of allegiance to a certain football club.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2016)

Abstainer says she abstained because she was _technically _out of the country.

There was an abstainer position; that wasn't it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Abstainer says she abstained because she was _technically _out of the country.
> 
> There was an abstainer position; that wasn't it.


Yeah she fucked up there.  She'll need to come back with a good one.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2016)

So many Stirling voices...it's wonderful.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2016)

Bryant really is fucking hopeless; he hasn't got a coherent position on anything.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2016)

I cancelled my tv licence last week


----------



## extra dry (Nov 18, 2016)

I know the one of the film crew, operating the boom. Question time was always a favourite just see politicians squirm.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Don't ask me, I don't care where they studied


Why not?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 18, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Why not?


I am interested in what they have to say for themselves rather than which Uni they went to.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I am interested in what they have to say for themselves rather than which Uni they went to.


This is why you're a liberal.

The overrepresention of Oxbridge and Ivy League alumni on the panels (over time as well as in this instance) is a structural issue worthy of note.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I am interested in what they have to say for themselves rather than which Uni they went to.


You don't think there may be some connection between the two?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't think it surprising that two top UK universities, which specialise in producing politicians, should end up providing a lot of UK politicians, no.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I don't think it surprising that two top UK universities, which specialise in producing politicians, should end up providing a lot of UK politicians, no.


I asked about a link between what they say and where they studied.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2016)

Providing - eugh


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 18, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Providing - eugh


What would we do without them


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2016)

I was quite pleased that Chris Bryant got applause for suggesting the House of Lords might not be the epitome of democracy and it might be an idea to reconsider the way the upper chamber works. Fuck all will happen, other than whoever's PM cramming it still fuller quicker than they die, but still.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 19, 2016)

Oxbridge - Proud Service Providers to the Political Industry since 1096


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2016)

I hadn't realised Radovan Karadžić was in the SNP.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 24, 2016)

*David Dimbleby* presents topical debate from London.

On the panel:
Conservative chief secretary to the Treasury *David Gauke*
Labour's shadow home secretary *Diane Abbott*
leader of the Liberal Democrats *Tim Farron*
businessman and chief executive of the Timpson chain of shoe repair shops *John Timpson*
and professor of economics at the University of Sussex *Mariana Mazzucato*


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 24, 2016)

Tenner on the priest telling us that her God is a jealous God


----------



## weltweit (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't see Diane Abbott.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 24, 2016)

looks up Chris Leslie

he is quite unremarkable


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2016)

Dimbleby said at the beginning that Abbott was meant to be John McDonnell, but he was ill.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 26, 2016)

I like John Timpson and reckon all said and done he is quite a good bloke, but on QT he didn't come across very well and appeared out of his depth as he appeared to miss
the bigger issues on brexit. Liked Mariana Mazzucato and couldn't help what may have happened had she spearheaded the remain campaign or at least had some input into it.
Also amused by her embarrasment over the 4 children in 5 years "crazily reproductive I guess"


----------



## weltweit (Nov 26, 2016)

Timpson's business isn't involved in export and probably not much in import either so brexit isn't going to affect him very much. I think he talked about his own business rather too much because it isn't a role model for everyone else, however well it might be doing.

Mazzucato made a lot of good points in fact I think she was the star performer this week although I bailed about 3/4 of the way through. She alluded to the fact that directors of British PLCs have only to think about shareholder return not other stakeholders like employees, hence poor productivity and investment levels which I thought was an important point.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 26, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> looks up Chris Leslie
> 
> he is quite unremarkable



My local MP, briefly shadow chancellor before Corbyn was elected. A complete nonentity. A vaccuum that lost weight.


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Liked Mariana Mazzucato and couldn't help what may have happened had she spearheaded the remain campaign or at least had some input into it.



I quite liked her too, although she would have been derided as "an expert" and within the supposed bubble of academia. I agree though that it was nice to hear an economist talk about the social implications of capitalism.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2016)

Why haven't we seen Mariana Mazzucato before? In just a couple of minutes she gave two or three unequivocal reasons to stay in Europe. The remainers really messed up there.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 27, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Why haven't we seen Mariana Mazzucato before? In just a couple of minutes she gave two or three unequivocal reasons to stay in Europe. The remainers really messed up there.



Haven't seen it, what are those reasons?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 27, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I like John Timpson and reckon all said and done he is quite a good bloke, but on QT he didn't come across very well and appeared out of his depth as he appeared to miss
> the bigger issues on brexit. Liked Mariana Mazzucato and couldn't help what may have happened had she spearheaded the remain campaign or at least had some input into it.
> Also amused by her embarrasment over the 4 children in 5 years "crazily reproductive I guess"



He's a cunt. Timpson's charged Mrs Sas £15.00 to change a watch battery. The batteries are pennies... lots of lovely profit in that transaction.

(I couldn't get the back off it, or I would have done it myself.)


----------



## not a trot (Nov 27, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> He's a cunt. Timpson's charged Mrs Sas £15.00 to change a watch battery. The batteries are pennies... lots of lovely profit in that transaction.
> 
> (*I couldn't get the back off it*, or I would have done it myself.)



Throw it on the floor, always works.


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2016)

My watch - the cheapest Casio you can get - costs less than £15 new. I think I found someone at an indoor market who changed the strap for a fiver or so last time it broke.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 28, 2016)

You obviously do not know of JT who sounds like he is a very good employer and is also very philanthropic. There are many many worse employers and many many less likeable people.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 28, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> He's a cunt. Timpson's charged Mrs Sas £15.00 to change a watch battery. The batteries are pennies... lots of lovely profit in that transaction.
> 
> (I couldn't get the back off it, or I would have done it myself.)



There's always a bloke in the market who'll do a watch battery far cheaper than timpsons. Your local independent hardware shop will probably cut you a key for a pound as well, not the seven quid or whatever it is for forty seconds' work at timpsons.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 28, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oxbridge - Proud Service Providers to the Political Industry since 1096



Insulating your rulers from social and economic reality since 1400 BC


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2016)

hash tag said:


> You obviously do not know of JT who sounds like he is a very good employer and is also very philanthropic. There are many many worse employers and many many less likeable people.


I particularly like how he donates to the tory party to avoid tax. Or. as he puts is, saving the tax-payer money by paying for some of their running costs.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 28, 2016)

not a trot said:


> Throw it on the floor, always works.



May work in terms of getting the back off, rather dubious about the watch continuing to work though.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 28, 2016)

hash tag said:


> You obviously do not know of JT who sounds like he is a very good employer and is also very philanthropic. There are many many worse employers and many many less likeable people.



He did, may still do, a business advice column in the Telegraph. His advice was never employee friendly. More along the lines of 'Not getting enough work out of them? Get rid.'.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> He did, may still do, a business advice column in the Telegraph. His advice was never employee friendly. More along the lines of 'Not getting enough work out of them? Get rid.'.


It was more get prison workshops going - you don't even need to pay min wage. And you look like a philanthropic saint.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 1, 2016)

QT is looking a little more interesting tonight with Ruth Davidson and Alan Johnson. Also Tim Stanley (Torygraph), Laurie Penny ( New Statesman) and Tim Rice (Leave). 

BTW JT and his wife fostered nearly a hundred children, which, at times, caused them much trouble. From what I can gather,, he looks after his staff and treats them well.


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2016)

Tim Stanley is becoming ominously omnipresent on discussion programmes. It's quite a nice change having only two politicians on though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

This one's a bit racist.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

"It's not about immigration...it's about controlling immigration."


----------



## brogdale (Dec 1, 2016)

La Penny in Wakefield. Producers have a sense of humour.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

"Never mind the EU...they come from other places as well!"

I'm on a late tomorrow...I may listen to more of this on the radio.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

nvrmind spotted them


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

That was a quick edit


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

"Never mind brexit...the EU is fucked."   Awesome stuff.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

rise of the far right in Europe


OK britexiters so its not about immigration

its about sovereignty


----------



## Supine (Dec 1, 2016)

QT makes me realise how fucking thick a lot of people are.

I feel bad saying that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

"Britain did not spark the rise of fascism in France." 

Britain has its own tbf.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

"I don't give a fuck about Lithuanians!"


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

the date when we stop letting the darkies in


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

"I understand people have strong opinions on one side or the other."

And we used to laugh at american politics.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

FFS is their anyone in this town who does not use a sunbed


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

That guy just said "Nick Clegg" in the middle of his sentence.  wtf was that about?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

so Yorkshire is  populated by a lot of cunts..



*makes mental note*


----------



## Supine (Dec 1, 2016)

All my soft furnishings are next to the tv now.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

Supine said:


> All my soft furnishings are next to the tv now.


Incredible, isn't it.

I wouldn't put black-face beyond some of them.

Incredible.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

who the fuck moves to Yorkshire


aside from middle class white people who  have retired


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

Racist primary school teacher there.

Just when I thought we'd pretty much reached the bottom.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

racism does not happen in Yorkshire


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

"Fascist opinions from the remainers...the worst were the ones that went to Glastonbury."


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

the remoaners... ie the people pointing out you have no fucking idea what you are doing


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

"Moral high ground...immoral low ground"

Fuckin hell


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

Anyway...enough about immigration and racism....let's move on to Paul Nuttall.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

guy from the telegraph is a twat


news at ten


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

Betting there's going to be a short article at the end about a cute dog or a sexually shaped carrot.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

Dunno who that hippy is, I'm listening on the radio...but she annoys even me.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

HS2 to Yorkshire...


as it clearly not a backwater shitehole


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

Gordon Brown...titan of labour.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

technical difficulties ...no sound on radio...resumes with crowd applauding wildly

now they're talking about the trains running on time


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

i'm not godwinning the thread...


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> i'm not godwinning the thread...


In this case?

I mean come on....seriously.

That was fucked up shit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

Next week...nigel farage.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

Manuel is dead


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2016)

less jokes about his daughter , it would appear 

RIP


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2016)

Of course...the racist nature of his most famous character is pretty much the epitome of tonight's QT.


----------



## tim (Dec 2, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Manuel is dead



Qué?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 2, 2016)

tim said:


> Qué?


Even I wasn't going to do that.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2016)

Was it me or did Alan Johnson appear rather troubled last night. He certainly did not appear his normal self?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 2, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Next week...nigel farage.



Oh thank god for that. UKIP hardly ever get a voice on this show.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 2, 2016)

Wow, some informed comment last night eh, showing them what proper political discussion should look like. Great stuff.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2016)

Preparing to duck here - Is Brexit now oficially all about immigration as I thought many appeared to think is was about getting back control over our laws, constitution and finances?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 2, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Preparing to duck here - Is Brexit now oficially all about immigration as I thought many appeared to think is was about getting back control over our laws, constitution and finances?


Brexit seems to be about whatever the particular voter thinks it was about.

Despite the vote only being about remaining in or leaving the European Union.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2016)

I really got the impression that it had been "redefined" last night by people who are definately not stupid "I am clever and informed and voted leave".


----------



## weltweit (Dec 2, 2016)

I believe Wakefield voted leave by quite a large margin so it is perhaps only to be expected that a majority in the audience would be leave voters.

It seems at the moment every QT starts with a brexit question but last night it continued for perhaps the majority of the program, I get a little tired of it now, but having persevered found the HS2 discussion at the end quite interesting.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 2, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I believe Wakefield voted leave by quite a large margin so it is perhaps only to be expected that a majority in the audience would be leave voters.
> 
> It seems at the moment every QT starts with a brexit question but last night it continued for perhaps the majority of the program, I get a little tired of it now, but having persevered found the HS2 discussion at the end quite interesting.


Wakefield was L 66% : 33% R.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 2, 2016)

I enjoyed the bit where Penny pointed out that Wakefield has like 5% immigrants and so basically they didn't know what the fuck they were on about when it came to immigration. Something like that anyway, it got reaction of the night for sure.

And the bits where people used the word ''remoaners'' unironically.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 2, 2016)

Plenty of tories out in the sticks around that way, and like most QT audiences there will be a lot of party faithful bussed in, so don't assume audience is representative - it's only ever representative of the type of person who wants to be in a QT audience.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 2, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> HS2 to Yorkshire...
> 
> 
> as it clearly not a backwater shitehole



Sort of area Corbyn needs to convince he's the man for the job.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 2, 2016)

Ah fuck Yorkshire, the accent and self righteousness if being being from Yorkshire

*Shakes fist at the sky*




Saying that most of that town is labour held last time around, just did not show in the audience..

But in that part of the world it easy to sell a daft idea. Just tell them that the south don't want you to vote this way


----------



## t0bytoo (Dec 2, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> FFS is their anyone in this town who does not use a sunbed



A lot of them probably just got back from the villa in Spain


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2016)

" Farage is like herpes, just when you think he has gone he returns 6 months later, you just cant get rid of him"


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 2, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Next week...nigel farage.



and Louise Bloody Mensch.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2016)

Didn't mensch bugger of to the states with her rocking old man. That so, is next week coming from over there, what with nice. Next, Hilary?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 3, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Plenty of tories out in the sticks around that way, and like most QT audiences there will be a lot of party faithful bussed in, so don't assume audience is representative - it's only ever representative of the type of person who wants to be in a QT audience.



wakefield and the surrounding area are most definitely NOT tory and/or affluent leafy type rural. A lot of pretty depressed ex-mining communities. Very white working class.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 3, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> wakefield and the surrounding area are most definitely NOT tory and/or affluent leafy type rural. A lot of pretty depressed ex-mining communities. Very white working class.



I'm not talking about leafy suburbs, but country types, what used to be the Volvo and Labrador vote, market town tories. They do exist, more so if you head further east. Add to that lots of well-paid professionals working in Leeds living out in places like Stanley and Denby Dale now, and a growing class of 'business owners'. It's not as solid as it used to be. Look what happened in Ed Balls seat, that was hardly a working class revolt, and that's right on the doorstep of Wakefield.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 3, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I'm not talking about leafy suburbs, but country types, what used to be the Volvo and Labrador vote, market town tories. They do exist, more so if you head further east. Add to that lots of well-paid professionals working in Leeds living out in places like Stanley and Denby Dale now, and a growing class of 'business owners'. It's not as solid as it used to be. Look what happened in Ed Balls seat, that was hardly a working class revolt, and that's right on the doorstep of Wakefield.



Denby Dale is quite leafy but there's swathe of bleak shit holes like pontefract, castleford, hemsworth and normanton. The nearest other large towns are barnsley and dewsbury. My point is that this is not typical tory country by any stretch and the most of the nominally "rural" areas are post industrial wastelands.


----------



## mikey mikey (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks to Red Arrow for these.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 4, 2016)

just looked at the FB Page.. would explain the slight skewed audiences as of late


----------



## mikey mikey (Dec 4, 2016)

From the EDL Boston Demonstration’s Facebook Page. Nobody else. Just them.


----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


> La Penny in Wakefield. Producers have a sense of humour.


Lemme guess, the only person in the studio to publically declare a nazi to be a hero calling all the dopey normals racist?


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2016)

"Ordinary working people" seem to have replaced "hard-working families" as the cliché of choice, for talking heads and audience members alike.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 5, 2016)

What about the *JAM *...

I thought they were the buzzword de jour?


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 5, 2016)

weltweit said:


> What about the *JAM *...
> 
> I thought they were the buzzword de jour?


May nicked that from The Poor Mouth


----------



## CRI (Dec 6, 2016)

*BBC Question Time Staff Reminded Of Impartiality Rules After Producer’s Britain First Posts Revealed*


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2016)

> t is understood the producer involved has reassured managers that the posts on their Facebook page were shared unwittingly and that they were unaware of Britain First’s wider context.



this was happening all over the internets/facebook a while back. Some people still not clocked on. They do armed forces stuff, against animal cruelty stuff and general sharebait among their more direct shite.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 7, 2016)

Doesn't really explain going on the Boston EDL page, does it?  She can't have been ignorant of what they are about.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Doesn't really explain going on the Boston EDL page, does it?  She can't have been ignorant of what they are about.


this is true, they aren't exactly subtle. Then the 'unwitting ' excuse doesn't hold up


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 7, 2016)

Although the EDL one could have been a case of trying to get a few controversial questions or comments from the audience, to generate ratings. I think they know that their TV audience is mostly politically interested liberals who like nothing better than a good shout at the telly, so they'll keep feeding that outrage so long as the viewing figures support it.


----------



## CRI (Dec 7, 2016)

The "unwitting" stuff is pure bollox.  A producer of a flagship current affairs discussion programme who's either to lazy to find the source of content they post in their name, or too stupid to understand those sources are white supremacist deserves to be sacked for incompetence.  Seriously.

Explains why Nigel Farage seems to be the favourite panel member on the show though.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2016)

I see Dr Sarah Woolaston is on tonight. I know shes a tory but she is quite outspoken about the NHS which must stick in craw of some of her colleagues.
I am quite surprised that her constituency, Totnes, elected a tory, by a decent margin as it always struck me as being quite a lefty liberal place.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 8, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I see Dr Sarah Woolaston is on tonight. I know shes a tory but she is quite outspoken about the NHS which must stick in craw of some of her colleagues.
> I am quite surprised that her constituency, Totnes, elected a tory, by a decent margin as it always struck me as being quite a lefty liberal place.



She comes over as a committed constituency mp and covers all ground in as far as her constituents concerns.
Supporting gassing badgers yet being a keen cyclist, whilst no doubt wearing the locally preferred conkers on her feet as opposed to the bourgeois Birkenstocks.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 8, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> She comes over as a committed constituency mp and covers all ground in as far as her constituents concerns.
> Supporting gassing badgers yet being a keen cyclist, whilst no doubt wearing the locally preferred conkers on her feet as opposed to the bourgeois Birkenstocks.





hash tag said:


> I see Dr Sarah Woolaston is on tonight. I know shes a tory but she is quite outspoken about the NHS which must stick in craw of some of her colleagues.
> I am quite surprised that her constituency, Totnes, elected a tory, by a decent margin as it always struck me as being quite a lefty liberal place.



She's a Tory and that makes her a shitbag. Hope everyone of the fuckers has a rotten Christmas.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 8, 2016)

not a trot said:


> She's a Tory and that makes her a shitbag. Hope everyone of the fuckers has a rotten Christmas.


Yep, deeds, not words....


----------



## Zabo (Dec 8, 2016)

Should be good tonight. Nihilist Farage, Will Loveself, Louise Dontmenchenme, Sarah Woolyback and a nonentity.

Must get the odds on Brexit getting a little Menchen.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2016)

Is Richard Burgon a non entity? I thought he was one of the great white hopes of the labour left?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 8, 2016)

killer b said:


> Is Richard Burgon a non entity? I thought he was one of the great white hopes of the labour left?


Who?


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2016)

open goal there i suppose.


----------



## oryx (Dec 8, 2016)

killer b said:


> Is Richard Burgon a non entity? I thought he was one of the great white hopes of the labour left?



I first 'noticed' Burgon when he won his seat at the 2015 election with a good speech including openly declaring himself a socialist, which is a breath of fresh air in the Labour Party. I've looked at some of his tweets etc. and have been impressed by him (left of the party & a rousing speaker) - hope he goes far.

He's Shadow Justice Secretary.

Just realised I have quoted the wrong post to reply to. 

ETA still CBA to watch Question Time.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2016)

just keep him away from economics


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 8, 2016)

As a non-licence-payer I will not be watching it, and will have to rely on reports from others as to how much of an appalling shitshow it was.


----------



## rekil (Dec 8, 2016)

Burgeon was, for reasons known only to himself, the only Labour MP to follow PD on the twitter machine, which raises the theoretical possibility of a "let's talk aliens" bombshell.


----------



## oryx (Dec 8, 2016)

copliker said:


> Burgeon was, for reasons known only to himself, the only Labour MP to follow PD on the twitter machine, which raises the theoretical possibility of a "let's talk aliens" bombshell.



PD?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2016)

^^^ it'll be about Brexit/immigration and a job for our nige. Maybe a bit about Boris and the proxy wars....just same old site, different faces, different town


----------



## sealion (Dec 8, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> As a non-licence-payer I will not be watching it, and will have to rely on reports from others as to how much of an appalling shitshow it was.


It is on Radio 5 and a lot easier on the eye.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 8, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> It is on Radio 5 and a lot easier on the eye.


Only way I can suffer it, for a long time.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2016)

is shouting at the radio better, 

than shouting at the telly


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 8, 2016)

mensch says farage is being too modest....here we fucking go sigh


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 8, 2016)

Obvious but...


----------



## Sirena (Dec 8, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> mensch says farage is being too modest....here we fucking go sigh


Farage has already had three times as much airtime as anyone else...


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 8, 2016)

'bring back democracy...that's what we voted for! ' 

(blacks out!)

coz that's what democracy is...according to nigel...isn't it?

people applaud


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2016)

well at least a story from the mail got a shout out


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 8, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> well at least a story from the mail got a shout out


Thank god for balance.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 8, 2016)

Turn on BBC1. Gaggle of entitled establishment tossers. Change channels.

Easy.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 8, 2016)

*Lindsay Bruce* ‏@RogueCoder250  3m3 minutes ago
Louise Mensch is sick and tired of "Britain being pushed around". She lives in Manhattan. #bbcqt


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2016)

Nigel really comes across like..

fuck this noise i'm moving to america


----------



## sealion (Dec 8, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> is shouting at the radio better,
> 
> than shouting at the telly


I just smile because we have heard it all before.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2016)

hmm


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 8, 2016)

'Grubby little opportunists riding on coattails of history' - nice shot from Self in relation to Farage and Trump.  Mensch seemed a little cokemotional.  PD?  Paul Daniels? Phil Dwyer?


----------



## JimW (Dec 8, 2016)

*P*roletarian *D*emocracy. Neck-shots all round, I see.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 9, 2016)

not a trot said:


> She's a Tory and that makes her a shitbag. Hope everyone of the fuckers has a rotten Christmas.



I'm not sticking up for her BTW.
Just pointing out the experience of once being inside the bubble that is Totnes/Dartington.


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 9, 2016)

I...couldn't....stand.....how.....Burgeon....spoke....like....a..fuck....king....ro...bot.

God that was annoying.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> is shouting at the radio better,
> than shouting at the telly



The radio is cheaper to raplace


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2016)

"socialism doesn't work, it never has" 
Woolaston was a little two faced and empty, especially when being attacked by Doctor Roy Horn and the NHS fund manager; clueless.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2016)

hash tag said:


> "socialism doesn't work, it never has"
> Woolaston was *a little* two faced and empty, especially when being attacked by Doctor Roy Horn and the NHS fund manager; clueless.


That is her only party role.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2016)

Tory 1st, politician 2nd and once worked in the health service - oh how she has sold out! 

"
*Question Time audience member brings the house down after branding EU a 'DICTATORSHIP"*

*Question Time audience member brings the house down after branding EU a 'DICTATORSHIP'*


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2016)

nuffsaid said:


> I...couldn't....stand.....how.....Burgeon....spoke....like....a..fuck....king....ro...bot.
> 
> God that was annoying.


He does that all the time. He makes some good points and I generally agree with him, but it is quite irritating


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2016)

How is private school supporting private school and oxbridge boy will self centrist?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> How is private school supporting private school and oxbridge boy will *self centrist*?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes, that's how!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2016)

Any mention of Money's Too Tight To Mention at least serves to remind you how shit Metallica are.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> How is private school supporting private school and oxbridge boy will self centrist?


Hadn't realised he'd sent his kid to private school, so looked it up:
I'm a diehard Leftie but my son is going to private school
In his , ahem, self justification, he manages to tell the world his son couldn't write very well and had been bullied. I'm not suggesting his son should be ashamed of those things, but I wonder whether he was happy about his pater telling the world?  Bottom line for me is if you are about to betray your principles, take the hit for it, don't seek to justify it with regard to details of your kid's private life.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 9, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Hadn't realised he'd sent his kid to private school, so looked it up:
> I'm a diehard Leftie but my son is going to private school
> In his , ahem, self justification, he manages to tell the world his son couldn't write very well and had been bullied. I'm not suggesting his son should be ashamed of those things, but I wonder whether he was happy about his pater telling the world?  Bottom line for me is if you are about to betray your principles, take the hit for it, don't seek to justify it with regard to details of your kid's private life.



Mitigating circumstances? I guess it boils down to which is more important; your political stance or the well being of your children...


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Mitigating circumstances? I guess it boils down to which is more important; your political stance or the well being of your children...


Well, I don't know really about his situation or others like Diane Abbott who did the same (even the saintly Joe Strummer).  But surely that political position isn't just about schooling per se, it's also about the atmosphere you want your kids to grow up in.  For whatever reason, he's chosen the path of privilege.

Edit: but that wasn't really my point, it was that he should probably avoid doing his self justification, with details about his kids problems, in a national newspaper.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2016)

Did anyone follow it on Radio 5 after TV prog finished?
There was Sam, who was on twice, saying how much racial abuse there is going on outside London and there was that woman having a go and saying she was white but being racially abused.
Just wondering where people thought she was coming from?


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2016)

Why did no one hold Farage up on his "people voted leave because..." line? This is how unsubstantiated ideas work their way in to common parlance.

Richard Burgon did seem a little bit like Ben Swain on Newsnight.


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2016)

I listened to a bit of QT Extra Time this evening. It's an improvement in as much as you don't get guests parroting the party line. Any Questions? is a better radio version of QT though in my brief exposure to it.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 10, 2017)

Sasaferrato SpookyFrank stavros
If only to proove that Timpsons are not all that bad! lifetime guarantee? free battery....The key to good customer service? Just do it


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2017)

Back tonight with St. Paul of Mason vrs Aaron Wanks and Gisela Stuart.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2017)

mason will be weaing his iron man mecha suit


----------



## hash tag (Jan 12, 2017)

After the long Christmas break, I wonder how long it will take them to get to brexit or trump?


----------



## stavros (Jan 14, 2017)

Why did no one point out the fundamental flaw with the first question? That is, the president of the US can't be "leader of the free world" if most of the free world referred to haven't had the chance to vote for them. They may well vie with Putin, Xi and Bergoglio for the most powerful person in the world, but that's irrelevant.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2017)

Why did I bother? Right in there first question Trump!
Gisela Stuart re: £250 Million saved by Brexit - we said only £100 would go to NHS  (it appears to change every person every time)
Monica Grady - I voted out, I want another referendum because the truth was distorted. Makes me think people should take more notice
of the academics of this world who may be either side of the political divide.

Next week, perhaps the first question should be why do we give Trump so much airtime instead of addressing more important issues closer to home?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 19, 2017)

WARNING - Piers Morgan is on tonight


----------



## stavros (Jan 22, 2017)

I was also disappointed last week that when the issue of tax havens was brought up no one asked Aaron Banks for his esteemed experience in the matter.

And please please please everyone stop guessing at the reasons why anyone other than yourself voted one way or the other in the referendum.


----------



## Supine (Feb 9, 2017)

Feckin QT - a Tory mp, an ex Tory mp and ukip. Good luck to Billy Brag tonight. Why is the BBC so right wing in politics now


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

tunes in


----------



## Supine (Feb 9, 2017)

Lib Dems never seen to be on anymore


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

well sort of a reason maybe time to bring them back in after yesterday


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2017)

Supine said:


> Lib Dems never seen to be on anymore


he seems to be present?


Supine said:


> Billy Brag


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2017)

Supine said:


> Feckin QT - a Tory mp, an ex Tory mp and ukip. Good luck to Billy Brag tonight. Why is the BBC so right wing in politics now


It's an appendage of the government?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

anyone have the true number's of total Syrians taken into the united kingdom


its depressing this shit is still big news




"we going to be flood"

no its like when they said the Romanians where going to take over the uk


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2017)

"These babies aren't facing death though....we're a very, very compassionate country."

Why did I bother?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

check these babies credentials..

ann was always a cunt


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2017)

"We've got a huge duty to these children....once they come in."


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2017)

"Is it fair to compare brexiteers to jihadis?"

What the actual fuck is going on?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

never voted for it


----------



## Supine (Feb 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> he seems to be present?



I meant an mp not the novelty invite (best person on it to be fair)


----------



## Supine (Feb 9, 2017)

'We're all Brexiteers now' 

FUCK OFF


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

oh is this the guy from ukip


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2017)

"The viciousness of when that Irish guy went passed me in a boat".   It gets claps.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

i want to see Owen smith pissed with his heckles up


just once


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2017)

"For thousands of years Britain has ruled the world...we've been a light to the world..."   Gets cheers.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

now here is the kicker over the Brexit...


where is that 340 million to fund the NHS...

would you like a income tax raise to help the short coming

people knew what they were voting for over the choice


no what we need is a part privatised NHS


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

we kill old people

*shall stay away from this thread whilst pissed and Ann Widdecombe is on the panel*


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

help the NHS kill Ann Widdecome


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 9, 2017)

Smith is an embarrassment , his pro Remain whinging won't do Labour any favours whatsoever .


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

he speaks fair enough about the NHS,

sitting next to an aging rich  pensioner arguing against  spending on the NHS


"go Fuck yourself missus"


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

got to give up watching this its like the lords


if you disagree with the exit line we abolish you


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> "For thousands of years Britain has ruled the world...we've been a light to the world..."   Gets cheers.


400. And it was no light. The amount of revisionism going on about empire has really ramped up in the last 10 years.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

aye it really helped out the irish


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2017)

So Nuttall never said he'd privatise the NHS, and then 30 seconds later...anyway he;s changed his mind about privatising the NHS.
Thick little cunt.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 9, 2017)

Ha, the ukip bloke just gave the most text book slimy politican answer to the question of Nuttal wanting to privatise the NHS.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 9, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> he speaks fair enough about the NHS,
> 
> sitting next to an aging rich  pensioner arguing against  spending on the NHS
> 
> ...


My dog could speak fair enough about the NHS


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

really could he explain why its being run down to the point,

privatising is necessary..


get him voted onto the front beach

no one would notice


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2017)

so did peter paid to get that done to his face...

not being able to fart without raising your eyebrows must be a pain


----------



## Mungy (Feb 10, 2017)

I fucking hate tories and ukippers. Just when I think I can't hate them more, they speak their words and lo, my hate levels up.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> "For thousands of years Britain has ruled the world...we've been a light to the world..."   Gets cheers.


who said that


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 10, 2017)

but half of the population vote in line with them


the other 48.2 percent should just give up and roll over


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2017)

All that Diana stuff from Bragg.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2017)

sounds like a classic episode


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2017)

ska invita said:


> who said that


Torquay woman.


----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> "For thousands of years Britain has ruled the world...we've been a light to the world..."   Gets cheers.



Yes, that was particularly grating in particularly grating episode. The idea of the UK being a beacon of democracy kind of falls flat when anyone mentions (although they never do on QT) the House of Lords.

I get why there has to be a government representative and one of the official opposition each week, but UKIP seem to have an almost weekly presence too. The exceptions are largely when it's in Scotland or Wales, but in the last few weeks they've had Banks, Nuttall and whoever that was last night, plus the inexplicably ubiquitous Farage.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 11, 2017)

There still polling (on average) as the third most popular party in the UK.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 11, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> There still polling (on average) as the third most popular party in the UK.


Yes and no.   If you break up the UK into its component parts (2 countries, one principality and one province)...it's pretty much only England and the English based media that promotes them.   Question Time, the bbc news and ancilliary promotions, the papers and radio.   It's very obvious to anyone who watches.

It merely reflects the massive lurch to the right in England over the past decade or so.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 11, 2017)

Rubbish, UKIP took a 12.5/13.0% share of the vote in the 2015 Welsh Assembly Elections and a 27.6% share of vote (finishing 2nd just behind Labour) in the 2014 EU elections in Wales.

The poor polling of UKIP in Scotland (and London) doesn't mean that they aren't polling as the third most popular party in the UK as a whole. As for the "promotion" stuff,  it's probably the same people that published all those polls biased against the pro-independance side before the Referendum.

EDIT: UKIP also finished 3rd in the 2015 GE in Wales in terms of vote share 13.6% compared to PCs 12.1%


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 11, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Rubbish, UKIP took a 12.5/13.0% share of the vote in the 2015 Welsh Assembly Elections and a 27.6% share of vote (finishing 2nd just behind Labour) in the 2014 EU elections in Wales.
> 
> The poor polling of UKIP in Scotland (and London) doesn't mean that they aren't polling as the third most popular party in the UK as a whole.


I was trying not to mention Wales...I said 'ancillary'.   I should have said capillary but I didn't think you'd get it and the seeping insidiousness implied.   Wales has a really difficult job fighting off English nationalism.

With insight you would have mentioned their polling in Scotland and NI but I won't imply dishonesty.

Wales is turning into a mini-England.   Plaid Cymru are holding up well but it's a very difficult job.   Extremely difficult.

Like Scotland they lack an independent broadcaster.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 11, 2017)

Those poor Welsh being brainwashed, converted by the heathen English. Ugh.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 11, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Those poor Welsh being brainwashed, converted by the heathen English. Ugh.


Don't be offensive.   I'm talking about broadcasting, politics and the media.

In comparison to the UK state, Wales gets almost nothing in the way of promoting their own interests.   On social media they are very vocal as to their wants and desires, issues and frustrations.   _None of these_ are represented UK wide.   None.   Zero.   Fuck all.

I don't think you understand the state of the UK media...because by and large...it is the state.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah what we need more of is alternative voices like Wings over Scotland.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 12, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Yeah what we need more of is alternative voices like Wings over Scotland.


I know that you haven't searched that site for mentions of Wales, or you wouldn't have mentioned it because you know you'd look a fool (as you do).  

And you obviously have a problem with someone who is concerned about state media, someone questioning it.

But I'll take your post as implied.   So jog on.   You're an argumentative cunt with nothing to contribute.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 12, 2017)

I've not idea what the first sentence means. The rest is your usual bullshit but keep defending anti-working class, transphobic scum like Wings, you usually do. Filth.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 12, 2017)

wow


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 12, 2017)

What's transphobic?


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 12, 2017)

You know damn well,you just choose to ignore it.

For anyone not aware I'm talking about Stuart Campbell aka Wings over Scotland who comes out with crap like this, which Dexter has no problems with.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 12, 2017)

Let me tell you something...you sad sack cunt...the vast majority of people in Wales are like the vast majority of the people in the rest of the UK.   They are in relatively low-income jobs.

The media and the right wing politicians, who are now by far the majority,  constantly blame benefits claimants and immigrants for the difficulties that people in low paid jobs suffer.  

This constant bombardment has had an effect....fucking obviously from the lurch to the right in UK politics.

Wales is the closest place to England, it only has about 2 million people.   It has no national broadcaster...only the UK decides what is broadcast...get it?

The pro-Wales party constantly rails against these things.   (Fortunately they have a good online presence.)

'These things' being anti-immigrant, anti-benefits (scroungers you know) and the _aggression_ of UK politics.  And they are pro-education, pro-apprenticeship, pro-renewable energy.   Many pros...look them up.

No other party in Wales speaks for those things.

As to your wings thing...take it to wings mate.  You can post there but they have a rule.   Might be a bit of a challenge for you though 

'Don't be a dick.'


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 12, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> You know damn well,you just choose to ignore it...


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 12, 2017)

In what possible way is that related to the transphobia of an "alternative" media source you've consistently defended?


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2017)

As they went through their weekly NHS chat on QT, someone suggested that pharmacies, amongst others, could be brought on board to a greater extent. This chimed with me, particularly if that engagement involves Alliance Boots paying a bit more tax in the UK.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 13, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> I've not idea what the first sentence means. The rest is your usual bullshit but keep defending anti-working class, transphobic scum like Wings, you usually do. Filth.


You're a real charmer, aren't you  

Such a way with words, especially making up new hate words.  How about inventing transupporting instead?  I would have gone for transupporting.   It's positive, sends a positive message.   

But like most squirrels...your shit is a bit nutty, isn't it.

Did you see that woman on QT  talking about Britain ruling the world for thousands of years?   You'd have liked her.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 13, 2017)

have you applied to be in the  audience of Question time Red...?

you've got more of a chance that most of us


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 13, 2017)

Wtf?! You think 'transphobic' is some sort of 'new hate word'? Fucking have a word with yourself.

Besides, redsquirrel is one of the few here still who has really incisive and spot on, pro-working class and socialist analyses, unlike a lot of the liberal shit that passes for politics anymore.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 14, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> You're a real charmer, aren't you
> 
> Such a way with words, especially making up new hate words.  How about inventing transupporting instead?  I would have gone for transupporting.   It's positive, sends a positive message.
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about, but you calling anyone nutty is ludicrous.

In what weird word is transphobic a hate word? Is homophobic a hate word too? Or are you denying that discrimination against transgendered people exists? The only hate/discrimination going on here is that of Campbell, which you don't see to have any problem with.


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2017)

Given Gromit's long history of misogyny, finding out he is a transphobic pig as well is about as shocking as an intemperate tweet from Trump


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 14, 2017)

belboid said:


> Given Gromit's long history of misogyny, finding out he is a transphobic pig as well is about as shocking as an intemperate tweet from Trump


 Are you getting Dexter and Gromit confused or am I missing something?


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Are you getting Dexter and Gromit confused or am I missing something?


I might be. But for good reason. Two peas in a pod


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 14, 2017)

belboid said:


> I might be. But for good reason. Two peas in a pod


You certainly are.   You both stomp in with accusations that are fuck all to do with the topic and then sit and hope someone else gets involved so you can get a good argument going and disrupt the thread.

Meanwhile all those working class types you're sticking up for can by found in the queues to join the tories and kippers...so you best shoot off.


----------



## stavros (Feb 15, 2017)

Tomorrow night's line-up, from Glasgow; Scottish secretary David Mundell, shadow attorney general Shami Chakrabarti, deputy first minister of Scotland John Swinney, crime writer and broadcaster Val McDermid and director general of the Institute of Economic Affairs, Mark Littlewood.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 15, 2017)

Twitter's great when it's in Scotland.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2017)

*adden* ‏@BenMcFadden10  3h3 hours ago
"Next question. Yes, the young lady at the back with the Union Jack t-shirt, behind the gentleman in the orange sash."






4 replies33 retweets64 likes


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2017)

I wonder if there'll be a fifth question, after the inevitable ones on Brexit, Trump, the NHS and Scottish independence.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2017)

The new bridge?


----------



## not a trot (Feb 16, 2017)

stavros said:


> I wonder if there'll be a fifth question, after the inevitable ones on Brexit, Trump, the NHS and Scottish independence.





stavros said:


> I wonder if there'll be a fifth question, after the inevitable ones on Brexit, Trump, the NHS and Scottish independence.




My question would be, Why can't we have more than 1 pancake day a year. I fucking love pancakes.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 16, 2017)

the audience is a bit more mixed this week


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 18, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> the audience is a bit more mixed this week


It would be fair to say they were under some scrutiny.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 18, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Rubbish, UKIP took a 12.5/13.0% share of the vote in the 2015 Welsh Assembly Elections and a 27.6% share of vote (finishing 2nd just behind Labour) in the 2014 EU elections in Wales.
> 
> The poor polling of UKIP in Scotland (and London) doesn't mean that they aren't polling as the third most popular party in the UK as a whole. As for the "promotion" stuff,  it's probably the same people that published all those polls biased against the pro-independance side before the Referendum.
> 
> EDIT: UKIP also finished 3rd in the 2015 GE in Wales in terms of vote share 13.6% compared to PCs 12.1%



I don't doubt your figures, but they seem to have a great deal of trouble translating % of vote into parliamentary seats. Yet another reason to keep 'first past the post'.


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2017)

At least when it's in Scotland it decreases the chances of a Kipper being on, as the SNP get the "third party" seat.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 18, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't doubt your figures, but they seem to have a great deal of trouble translating % of vote into parliamentary seats. Yet another reason to keep 'first past the post'.


So we should argue in favour of electoral systems that block parties we/you like?

I mean I'm an anarchist, so I couldn't' really give a stuff, but that seems like a pretty cynical position for someone who believes in liberal democracy to be arguing.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 19, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> So we should argue in favour of electoral systems that block parties we/you like?
> 
> I mean I'm an anarchist, so I couldn't' really give a stuff, but that seems like a pretty cynical position for someone who believes in liberal democracy to be arguing.


 I'm not suggesting 'blocking' anyone; however, if the current system keeps UKIP pretty much out of parliament, I am not sorry.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 23, 2017)

odd evening


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2017)

Who did they just say they won Stoke? I just heard 'he'


----------



## brogdale (Feb 23, 2017)

Dimbleby just appeared to call both Stoke & Copeland for Labour on the basis of stuff all.
Very odd.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 23, 2017)

do you trust exit polls after the last year


----------



## brogdale (Feb 23, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> do you trust exit polls after the last year


There are none; he said it was based on the 'looks on the faces of the people at the counts' as reported by his state broadcaster colleagues.
Madness...on actual live TV.


----------



## killer b (Feb 23, 2017)

wtf


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 23, 2017)

oh so Oakeshott is the nutter...


it unpatriotic to question Teresa may ....


----------



## Supine (Feb 23, 2017)

Rayner is awful


----------



## hash tag (Feb 24, 2017)

Claire or Jay?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Claire or Jay?


Jay can at least be entertaining on the subject of food


----------



## hash tag (Feb 24, 2017)

If pompous


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> oh so Oakeshott is the nutter...
> 
> 
> it unpatriotic to question Teresa may ....


All hail our glorious leaderene, a latter-day gröfaz


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2017)

hash tag said:


> If pompous


Yes, pompously entertaining


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2017)

I can't remember agreeing much with Peter Hitchens during his many previous appearances, so it felt a little odd when his first words on reform of paedophile prosecution echoed what I thought initially, that is, listen to some experts on the matter. Whether he will pass this onto his editor remains to be seen.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2017)

Last night  Everybody started ripping in to Karren Bradley, Dimbleby stopped them. Even Nelson from The Spectator and Torygraph started to have ago, he too was stopped. Bradley started to dig her own grave, more than once and Dimbleby cut her short 
Is he/the BBC biased?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 10, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Last night  Everybody started ripping in to Karren Bradley, Dimbleby stopped them. Even Nelson from The Spectator and Torygraph started to have ago, he too was stopped. Bradley started to dig her own grave, more than once and Dimbleby cut her short
> Is he/the BBC biased?


Was it one worth watching? Sometimes I watch Fridays on iPlayer, but not always.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2017)

I only saw 1st 15 minutes but looks like it. I will try and get the rest. It was in Sunderland, audience felt like they would take no prisoners.
NB John McDonnell was scheduled to be on, but missed his flight, apparently.


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2017)

I quite liked Dimbleby telling Ahmed-Sheikh to shut the fuck up (I may be paraphrasing).


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2017)

Mentions for Robert Peel and intersectionalism on tonight's show!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 16, 2017)

Special entry requirement tonight. Audience mostly reserved for resentful rude English bastards.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 16, 2017)

let just accept it everyone we need to have private health insurance or goverment insurance policy governed by private health insurance company's


and also Scotland cannot be trusted till the English have chosen the term of the EU exit


is what i took away from tonight's episode


----------



## stavros (Mar 26, 2017)

We get a special hour and a half Question Time tomorrow night, dedicated to a subject they've barely touched upon over the last few years; "Britain after Brexit".

I can't see any news on guests, but knowing their booking record Farage is probably slithering his way in through the sewage system as we speak.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 26, 2017)

stavros said:


> We get a special hour and a half Question Time tomorrow night, dedicated to a subject they've barely touched upon over the last few years; "Britain after Brexit".
> 
> I can't see any news on guests, but knowing their booking record Farage is probably slithering his way in through the sewage system as we speak.


It's been announced....that loon melanie philips I think, alec salmond, starmer, clegg, david davis and ukip's suzanne evans.


----------



## stavros (Mar 26, 2017)

I presume Mad Mel's a leaver, otherwise it'd be a skewed panel. They do have far too many Fail hacks on QT though.

I can't foresee anyone contributing anything we haven't heard interminably since last June, although Philips might try and paint anyone against Brexit as anti-semitic somehow.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 28, 2017)

Last nights 'Brexit Special' was interesting viewing. 

The fury of people like Clegg and Starmer at the 'plebs' who dared to vote leave or who dared to speak up for it during the show was absolutely palpable. The subtext of every answer they gave was 'you voted the wrong way, you are thick, this stuff is best left to experts like us and not scum like you'.


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2017)

No one said anything that hadn't been said a million times, both before and after the referendum.

I do get annoyed at how the leave parties have appropriated "Project Fear" as if it was exclusive to remain, and no one challenges this. There were things like Osborne's budget threat, and also "80m Turks will soon be able to come to Britain".


----------



## brogdale (Mar 29, 2017)

Nobel prize-winning, astronaut & VC holder Nuttall on tomorrow; presumably to justify why a party with no MPs and sliding support is repeatedly invited to appear?



> On the panel are Scottish Conservatives leader Ruth Davidson, Labour MP Lisa Nandy, Ukip leader Paul Nuttall, Unite general secretary Len McCluskey and the news editor of the Institute of Economic Affairs think tank, Kate Andrews.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 29, 2017)

stavros said:


> No one said anything that hadn't been said a million times, both before and after the referendum.
> 
> I do get annoyed at how the leave parties have appropriated "Project Fear" as if it was exclusive to remain, and no one challenges this. There were things like Osborne's budget threat, and also "80m Turks will soon be able to come to Britain".


The 80m Turks, plus the xx million Romanians, Bulgarians stories have been around for years , way before the referendum.


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2017)

stavros said:


> No one said anything that hadn't been said a million times, both before and after the referendum.
> 
> I do get annoyed at how the leave parties have appropriated "Project Fear" as if it was exclusive to remain, and no one challenges this. There were things like Osborne's budget threat, and also "80m Turks will soon be able to come to Britain".


Osbornes budget threat WAS part of the remain project tho


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2017)

belboid said:


> Osbornes budget threat WAS part of the remain project tho



Yes, my point was to give examples of fear-stoking on both sides during the run-up to the referendum.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 30, 2017)

BBC biased against Brexit

the panel of Qt as a example
Paul Nuttle  ( a party with no representation in parliament)
the only conservative mp in scotland
exit approving bint from a think tank..

labour mp
and Fella from unite




just what would the BBC do have to do to get a fine at this point.. it skewed to the exit view at the moment


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm not sure there is a more horrible talking head on TV than this obnoxious gobshite Kate Andrews.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 30, 2017)

hmm lets see this ...


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2017)

Len did well.


----------



## treelover (Mar 31, 2017)

I thought it was a pretty good QT tonight, though two hard right wingers(Kate Andrews is only liberal on immigration) and a Tory made the panel a bit unbalanced.


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2017)

Tomorrow night: David Dimbleby chairs topical debate from Wigan. On the panel are Conservative Brexit secretary David Davis, Labour's shadow business secretary Rebecca Long-Bailey, UKIP leader Paul Nuttall, Plaid Cymru leader Leanne Wood and the CEO of Siemens UK Juergen Maier.

How much longer must a party with no MPs be accorded so much exposure?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 3, 2017)

You're going to complain that the leader of a party that is still polling in fourth place over the UK as a whole, has hundreds of councillors and representation in the Welsh Assembly is on the panel rather than the presence of some fucking CEO?


----------



## Supine (May 3, 2017)

Lib Dem locked out again. What a surprise.


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> You're going to complain that the leader of a party that is still polling in fourth place over the UK as a whole, has hundreds of councillors and representation in the Welsh Assembly is on the panel rather than the presence of some fucking CEO?



I can see some logic to Maier being there - they want an external take on inward investment post-Brexit, no matter how much truth is in what he says. To a certain extent the prolonged exposure of UKIP over the last fifteen or so years, throughout all their levels of polling, must account for some of their perceived success. Farage has certainly been on QT more times than anyone else who's lost Commons elections seven times.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 3, 2017)

You can see the logic of some wanker CEO being there (if they wanted an 'external take' why not get someone from a union)  but you can't see the logic to the leader of the party that polled 4th in Wales, and was the only party to back a leave vote in the referendum - an event that is dominating the (party) political landscape. 

Seriously, there's plenty of bias on the BBC but this idea that they give UKIP "unfair" exposure is just daft.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 3, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> ...Seriously, there's plenty of bias on the BBC but this idea that they give UKIP "unfair" exposure is just daft.


They've been on 24% of QTs, haven't they?

If so then unfair exposure is an absolute fact.  And funnily enough...look where we are now.


----------



## stethoscope (May 3, 2017)

Supine said:


> Lib Dem locked out again. What a surprise.



Probably for the best tbf.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 3, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> They've been on 24% of QTs, haven't they?
> 
> If so then unfair exposure is an absolute fact.  And funnily enough...look where we are now.


Are you claiming that they have been on 24% of all QTs? Can you back that figure up, because it sounds like bollocks.

But even if so how does it make "unfair exposure an absolute fact"? I should imagine Labour and the Tories have had a presence on 99+% of QTs, the LidDems/Liberals probably over 75%

EDIT: In fact of the 16 episodes so far this year I make it as UKIP having a presence in 5 (that's including Aaron Banks despite his lack of offical position), so in 2017 alone you're looking at 31%. So the idea that they are running at 25% overall I'm calling utter bollocks.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 3, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Are you claiming that they have been on 24% of all QTs? Can you back that figure up, because it sounds like bollocks.
> 
> But even if so how does it make "unfair exposure an absolute fact"? I should imagine Labour and the Tories have had a presence on 99+% of QTs, the LidDems/Liberals probably over 75%


I'm not talking about other parties.

I posited that if ukip had been on QT over 20% of the time that it was possible for them to be on it, then that is absolutely unfair exposure.

And instead of saying it is bollocks...maybe spend 10 seconds typing 'how many times have ukip been on' into google.  That's what I did.

Also...people don't usually reply by editing previous posts.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 3, 2017)

So you actually mean that they've appeared on 25% of QT shows between May 2010 and March 2017? And thus your claim that


DexterTCN said:


> They've been on 24% of QTs, haven't they?


was bollocks.

And you still haven't explained what criteria you're judging against to determine this is "unfair exposure".

Lets assume the Huffingdon Post is correct, and that there are five panellists per show then the total UKIP presence over that same period is 5% of panellists. At the 2015 general election they took a 12.6% share of the vote on a turnout of 66% so ~8% of the electorate voted for them. So on that basis their number of appearances seems pretty representative.


NB: For the non-loons, I'm not suggesting that the above is how the level of representation of groups on QT should be decided, just pointing out that as ever Dexter is talking utter crap.


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2017)

it should be based on the number of MP each party has..


ukip fuck all


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2017)

saying that paul nuttall is a fucking cum trumpet so the more people see how fucking useless he is the better


----------



## redsquirrel (May 3, 2017)

If we really want to talk about bias what about the % of panellists that were privately educated and/or went to oxbridge.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 3, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> it should be based on the number of MP each party has..
> ukip fuck all


So extra panellists for the Tories and Labour then.


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2017)

plenty of other parties about, even independents ... and people who not working for a dailyfail as well


----------



## DexterTCN (May 3, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> If we really want to talk about bias what about the % of panellists that were privately educated and/or went to oxbridge.


why don't you fuck off...find out...then come back and tell us


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2017)

google Alison Fuller-Pedley as well


----------



## redsquirrel (May 3, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> plenty of other parties about, even independents ... and people who not working for a dailyfail as well


But if the level of representation should be based on the number of MPs a party has in Westminster then Labour and the Tories have been massively under-represented.


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2017)

and i get accused of posting nonsense post's in PnP...


----------



## DexterTCN (May 3, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> google Alison Fuller-Pedley as well


I was saving that!


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2017)

my bad..


----------



## DexterTCN (May 3, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> and i get accused of posting nonsense post's in PnP...


It's a situation though eh.  You've just proved bias.  Will squirrel man up?

Pretty sure that would merit an apology, certainly to me.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 3, 2017)

How is the above nonsense?
You claimed


> it should be based on the number of MP each party has..


Using the 2015 GE figures the Tories had 50.8% of seats, Labour 35.7%, SNP 8.6%, LDs 1.2%, Grn 0.2%. So either by number of panel appearances or by number of panellists the two major parties (and probably the SNP too) have been under-represented compared to minor parties, and the Tories under-represented against Labour.


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2017)

has the BBC's charter been renewed yet

is this why the BBC's commentary to politic events is so toothless


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> How is the above nonsense?
> You claimed
> 
> Using the 2015 GE figures the Tories had 50.8% of seats, Labour 35.7%, SNP 8.6%, LDs 1.2%, Grn 0.2%. So either by number of panel appearances or by number of panellists the two major parties (and probably the SNP too) have been under-represented compared to minor parties, and the Tories under-represented against Labour.



never back down squirrel...

that's the PnP way


----------



## josef1878 (May 3, 2017)

Well it's Wigan tomorrow, my home town. Should be fun.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 3, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> never back down squirrel...
> 
> that's the PnP way


When in doubt...list the UK voting %s from the 2015 GE.  Chapter 11, Art of War.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 3, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> never back down squirrel...
> 
> that's the PnP way


So what part of that argument is inaccurate?

Or you could just keep posting inconsistent rubbish in your way. How terrible to actually think that a position should be consistent rather than full of hypocrisies.


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2017)

it picking at straw's .. and ignoring the basic premise that you are  complaining  that we are all loon's for saying the panel of question time has been
biased as of late..


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> it picking at straw's .. and ignoring the basic premise that you are  complaining  that we are all loon's for saying the panel of question time has been
> biased as of late..


No the only person I'm calling a loon is Dexter.

I think complaint that QT/the BBC is biased in favour of UKIP is not based upon any evidence or consistent position but instead often (though not always) based on some rather nasty political beliefs.

As evidenced by your position. I actually agree with the implicit claim you've made - that UKIP is over-represtented on QT compared to other parties based on the number of MPs. But that also means that Labour, and especially, the Tories (probably the SNP as well) have been under-represented in comparison to the other parties.

So if you are going to argue that UKIP should have less representation, then you have to argue the same for the LDs, Greens etc (and for Labour relative to Con). To do otherwise is just a pathetic dishonesty and shows your own bias.


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2017)

or maybe a view point to the situation in north Ireland in the last few months..

but no...


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> No the only person I'm calling a loon is Dexter....


Indeed.  You've made sure to say it as often as possible since you found out about my son's health.  Keep squeezing it in there, it's clever...or you could just buy a hat that says 'cunt' and wear that instead


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2017)

One group that does seem to over-represented on QT is Daily Mail hacks.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Indeed.  You've made sure to say it as often as possible since you found out about my son's health.  Keep squeezing it in there, it's clever...or you could just buy a hat that says 'cunt' and wear that instead


I've not idea about your sons health, I've not mentioned your son. The only person to mention your son on the Wings thread when you threw some weird wobbly was you. You're a fantasist.


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2017)

Davis channelling Trump


"a Verry good deal.. a very good deal"


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2017)

Turned on the radio to hear a woman talking about british industry and patriotism.

I think she was labour.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2017)

Goebbels!   

Tory answer...crime is down.


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2017)

like the Wigan Audience at the moment 

now nuttal gets to talk


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2017)

David Davies moving into Leanne Wood's space like a creepy mansplaning shyte.


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2017)

David Davis repeating the line from the Ref and the Leader of UKIP saying why vote for them when the conservatives are right..


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2017)

the response to David Davis talking about food banks was worth watching the episode


----------



## 8ball (May 4, 2017)

I find looking at this thread is less depressing than actually watching the programme.


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2017)

Not looking at the thread and not watching the programme is best tho


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2017)

if it has no interest to you, its the best option


----------



## tim (May 4, 2017)

8ball said:


> I find looking at this thread is less depressing than actually watching the programme.



Since it doesn't involve looking at Davis, Dimbleby or Nutall this is not surprising


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2017)

Nuttall describing Jeremy Corbyn as being of a bygone age was a highlight for me.


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2017)

So, was yesterday's episode worth watching?


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2017)

weltweit said:


> So, was yesterday's episode worth watching?



No more so than any other. Particularly during election season each talking head will parrot the party line.


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2017)

stavros said:


> No more so than any other. Particularly during election season each talking head will parrot the party line.


Thanks, I will probably give it a miss then.
An hour of my life saved


----------



## treelover (May 7, 2017)

Rebecca Long Bailey was pretty impressive

The Wigan crowd was pretty robust.


----------



## Ax^ (May 11, 2017)

rather neutral panel this week...


----------



## DexterTCN (May 11, 2017)

'aerospace sales to saudi arabia'


----------



## DexterTCN (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 12, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> View attachment 106503



Ah that explains a lot.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 12, 2017)

I just made a complaint about that, for all the good it will do but allowing an elected tory official, who didn't use a fake name, to ask a question about labour taking us back to the 1970s, allowing him follow up questions and to debate an audience member, really is taking the piss.


----------



## mikey mikey (May 12, 2017)

Here's Eric on the NHS


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 12, 2017)

mikey mikey said:


> Here's Eric on the NHS


What an utter cunt. since he's so concerned with overpopulation, maybe he could lead by example...


----------



## weltweit (May 12, 2017)

Just trying to watch QT now, now that I have a moment free.

This time the BBC made me open an account, it looks to me like a first step to verifying TV licences for online viewing.


----------



## mikey mikey (May 12, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> What an utter cunt. since he's so concerned with overpopulation, maybe he could lead by example...



Misanthropy makes him "worry" about over-population but narcicsim and supremacism prevent him from considering your suggestion> He needs rid of _those _people. He needs them _cleansed_.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 12, 2017)

QT WOKE AF last night. Tory cancer exposed and pummeled to death.


----------



## mikey mikey (May 12, 2017)

If Corbyn and Labour are so unelectable, why does the BBC feel the need to engage in such behaviour?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 12, 2017)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I just made a complaint about that, for all the good it will do but allowing an elected tory official, who didn't use a fake name, to ask a question about labour taking us back to the 1970s, allowing him follow up questions and to debate an audience member, really is taking the piss.


comments,redsquirrel ?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> What an utter cunt. since he's so concerned with overpopulation, maybe he could lead by example...
> View attachment 106517



He's a Scots Tory.  He's hardly likely to drink Bourbon, or kill himself with a Colt.  He'd go for a bottle of Ardbeg and a Webley.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2017)

mikey mikey said:


> If Corbyn and Labour are so unelectable, why does the BBC feel the need to engage in such behaviour?




Because they're thinking it scores Brownie points with the government.


----------



## mikey mikey (May 12, 2017)

Speaking as 3/4 Scottish Geordie, I must say that Scots Tories are, incredible as it may seem, even worse than your usual loathsome Tory.

Case in point:


----------



## mikey mikey (May 12, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because they're thinking it scores Brownie points with the government.



It is tempting to think that they are angling for a reprieve from the dismantling/privatisation of the Beeb. The unfortunate truth seems to be that many of the Tories at the top of the Beeb have an invested interest in seeing it go that very way.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2017)

mikey mikey said:


> It is tempting to think that they are angling for a reprieve from the dismantling/privatisation of the Beeb.



I'm not sure, given the evidence of the last 10 years or so - remember that the Beeb picked up and ran with the "Brown crashes economy" lie - that they give a fuck about what happens to Auntie Beeb, just about what happens to themselves.



> The unfortunate truth seems to be that many of the Tories at the top of the Beeb have an invested interest in seeing it go that very way.



It's not vested at all, IMO.  As with most nationalised orgs, the senior management will benefit massively from privatisation, through "management buy-outs" and/or sinecures for facilitating buy-ins by hedge funds etc


----------



## mikey mikey (May 12, 2017)

The list of big-wigs at the BBC is like the bookings in Manchester 5 star hotels during the first week of next October.


----------



## Smoking kills (May 12, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> View attachment 106503


Pretty much exactly the same thing happened when Radio 4's "Question Time" came to Truro in the run up to last month's local government elections. 
Fiona Ferguson, previously the head of the Tory group on Cornwall County Council, was allowed to ask a loaded question about the European City of Culture bid, designed to reinforce the idea that the Council had loads of money for social care etc but chose to spend it on junkets and vanity projects instead.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 12, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> comments,redsquirrel ?


How does that relate to a BBC basis in favour of UKIP? Or show an over-representation of UKIP on QT?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 12, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> How does that relate to a BBC basis in favour of UKIP? Or show an over-representation of UKIP on QT?


I don't think anyone mentioned ukip.  I was asking about tory councillors being infiltrated into the audience by the bbc and being given generous air-time masquerading as the public.  

It was never about ukip.  ukip are just tories.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 12, 2017)

Er, yes it was. You really are a fantasist.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 12, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Er, yes it was. You really are a fantasist.


this conversation is about last night's qt


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 17, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> comments,redsquirrel ?



I did complain but got some mealy mouthed guff about it being normal to have elected officials in the audience and  any suggestions of there being a plant, something I didn't even mention in my complaint, are wrong. 

Since Corbyn's been leader I see now more than ever that the propaganda model by Herman and Chomsky is largely spot on.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2017)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I did complain but got some mealy mouthed guff about it being normal to have elected officials in the audience and  any suggestions of there being a plant, something I didn't even mention in my complaint, are wrong.
> 
> Since Corbyn's been leader I see now more than ever that the propaganda model by Herman and Chomsky is largely spot on.


Yeah...complaints seem to be a waste of time...

Probably a good time to re-post this then 



What d'ya think redsquirrel ? (not trolling you, just trying to inform you)


----------



## redsquirrel (May 17, 2017)

What do I think about what? 

I've never argued that QT is not biased, in fact I specifically pointed out one if it's biases. If you actually read people's posts you'd know that.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> What do I think about what?
> 
> I've never argued that QT is not biased, in fact I specifically pointed out one if it's biases. If you actually read people's posts you'd know that.


Are you answering me now or answering me two weeks ago?  Just checking.

What do you think about the London Calling video?


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2017)

I quite enjoyed it when two audience members took over the debate. A refreshing change.

Tomorrow night's line-up, from Norwich;

Conservative international development secretary Priti Patel; 
Labour's shadow education secretary Angela Rayner; 
Lib Dem and former business secretary Vince Cable; 
Green Party co-leader Jonathan Bartley; 
former Daily Telegraph editor and official Margaret Thatcher biographer Charles Moore


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 18, 2017)

stavros said:


> I quite enjoyed it when two audience members took over the debate. A refreshing change.
> 
> Tomorrow night's line-up, from Norwich;
> 
> ...



One of those audience members was an elected conservative party councillor. Dimblebum would've known that.


----------



## Ax^ (May 18, 2017)

strange show tonight


----------



## Ax^ (May 18, 2017)

Tory plant moment


----------



## Sirena (May 18, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> strange show tonight


It's all kicking off between Priti Patel and Angela Rayner.

I like Angela Rayner: she's a real gobby type......


----------



## Sirena (May 18, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> Tory plant moment


I thought that and I felt I had recognized his face from a previous programme.  So I scanned Google.......

There was always this bouffant guy in the audience whenever Mad Mel was on, always there to ask the perfect question......


----------



## peterkro (May 18, 2017)

I think she could kick the shit out of Patel no problem.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2017)

peterkro said:


> I think she could kick the shit out of Patel no problem.


I'd pay to see that!


----------



## Ax^ (May 18, 2017)

have all us remainer's accepted the result...

i'm sitting back simply  because i don't have a British passport


----------



## Ax^ (May 18, 2017)

I've underestimated Norwich...


----------



## Sirena (May 18, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> I've underestimated Norwich...


Norwich is refreshingly partisan....


----------



## Ax^ (May 18, 2017)

0.7 percent of the GDP not being spent on public service's is what some people are annoyed about


i believe their is a slight bigger issue with running public services into the ground....

hey ho


----------



## Ax^ (May 18, 2017)

who is this cunt


----------



## William of Walworth (May 18, 2017)

Not watching, I'm at the PC next door from our TV room. Can hear it though. Kicking off!


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2017)

Priti Patel saying they are defending the savings of the elderly? Yea right!!


----------



## pesh (May 19, 2017)

they are. from their children.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 19, 2017)

Enjoyed seeing that Tory boy vermin in the audience battered to death.


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2017)

A brave PD provocateur apparently. The private schools being for "the bwightest and the best" repetition worked a treat and he got the mad bulging eyes just right.


----------



## Who PhD (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Ax^ (May 19, 2017)

And the low wages

Which  will come with the hard exit


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 19, 2017)

copliker said:


> A brave PD provocateur apparently. The private schools being for "the bwightest and the best" repetition worked a treat and he got the mad bulging eyes just right.



sterling work as ever comrades ✊️


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2017)

Who PhD said:


>


yeh from a woman who has never done a stroke of work in her life.


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2017)

A golden opportunity was missed to ask the panel what they thought of the pedestrianisation of Norwich city centre.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 20, 2017)

Who PhD said:


>



Another corpse to be used as street ornamentation.


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2017)

It was a bit disappointing that Dimbleby didn't allow scrutiny of Moore's apparent denial of climate science. It's an issue that's unlikely to have much attention at all beyond lip service in this campaign, so it'd be good to venture beyond the usual fair of Brexit, Scotland, NHS, Syria and Trump.


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2017)

Wouldn't normally bother, but i reckon Barry Gardiner vs David Davis tonight might be fun...


----------



## J Ed (Jun 1, 2017)

killer b said:


> Wouldn't normally bother, but i reckon Barry Gardiner vs David Davis tonight might be fun...



Gardiner is a v good speaker, I hav to admit that until this year I had never even heard of the man.


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2017)

Not until about a month ago here! I've got a crush on him now tho


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 1, 2017)

The Gardiner always...composts (his opponents).

The Gardiner always...decks (his opponents/outdoor spaces).

The Gardiner always mows down (his opponents/daisies).

/It's been a long day


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2017)

Corbo's Lenin has always lacked his Stalin. The universe has provided.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 1, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Gardiner is a v good speaker, I hav to admit that until this year I had never even heard of the man.


His voice is soothing. I love to hear him pronounce breakfast. It's electoral AMSR!


----------



## mather (Jun 1, 2017)

Who PhD said:


>



Well if she likes it so much why doesn't she do us all a favour and fuck off there, oh wait I forgot, one rule for us and one rule for them.


----------



## killer b (Jun 2, 2017)

It was the usual brexit shitshow in the end. Wish I'd taken my own recent advice and not bothered.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2017)

I didn't watch, as usual. But I see from social media that your* team's representative handed everyone else their arses.



*varies.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 2, 2017)

Decided to watch QT. It was dull. They were all quite shit. Lots of arguing about tariffs and stats percentages of trade with new zealand. Audience were very quiet. UKIP women got booed at one point.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 2, 2017)

The Pale King said:


> The Gardiner always...composts (his opponents).
> 
> The Gardiner always...decks (his opponents/outdoor spaces).
> 
> ...


Sounds like Edward Woodward should play him in the movie.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 2, 2017)

Barry Gardiner can't have pie without cool whip


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2017)

How long before broadcast is QT filmed? I ask because it was obviously before Trump made his announcement.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2017)

stavros said:


> How long before broadcast is QT filmed? I ask because it was obviously before Trump made his announcement.


I think this one's live, as it's normally recorded at 20.30


----------



## bmd (Jun 2, 2017)

She should have stuck to her guns about not going on a tv debate. Astonishingly bad.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2017)

I've had to turn it off.

Fuck you May. You have blood on your hands you dishonest cunt.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I think this one's live, as it's normally recorded at 20.30



I was referencing the regular Thursday slot, with Davis, Gardiner, etc. Thanks for the notice of the pre-record. It will have been before Trump then, so they're partially excused.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2017)

stavros said:


> I was referencing the regular Thursday slot, with Davis, Gardiner, etc. Thanks for the notice of the pre-record. It will have been before Trump then, so they're partially excused.


Oh, I thought you were talking about the one that's on right now


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 2, 2017)

Only saw snippets but she looked a lot better than previous. Nothing amazing but calm and unruffled.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2017)

I've spent a couple of hours this evening catching up on mixed martial arts stuff, a sport which often involves blood all over the canvas, men and women punching each other repeatedly in the head, knocking them out with flying knees/elbows, or submitting them by forcing limbs into positions of the utmost pain.

I enjoy this for the skill involved, the tactics, and the athleticism.  It very rarely if ever inspires any kind of adrenaline kick or blood-lust in me.

I then watched two minutes of our Prime Minister on Question Time, responding to audience members about the Work Capability Assessment.

After even such a short period of time it was physically uncomfortable.  My pulse was racing, I was sweating, and I really really wanted to punch something.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 2, 2017)

Attended the preceding protest. 

Somewhat disappointed that the toddler's bath time could not be prolonged to the point of shouting loudly @ May's arrival.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 2, 2017)

Seemed really boring, so turned over. The bits I saw were fairly soft questions, challenging her on grammar schools isn't helpful as it allows her to talk about the policy, and it will be popular with the base and older voters so if anything boosts her. Not going to land any damage with something like that. She did the weird mouth thing at one point, and still looks a bit fucked, pitiful even.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 2, 2017)

Corbyn smashing jon rees.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2017)

This bollocks about the tories being fabulous economic custodians (and Labour selling the family silver) really needs to be stopped.

A huge proportion of the electorate really seem to genuinely believe it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 2, 2017)

ukip bomb!


----------



## JimW (Jun 2, 2017)

That lass has saved his arse there.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2017)

This is descending into utter playground bollocks.

If this GE is decided on the specific hypothetical circumstances in which Corbyn decides it's okay to nuke the planet as 2nd response then we really may as well all give up and piss off now.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 2, 2017)

Corax said:


> I've spent a couple of hours this evening catching up on mixed martial arts stuff, a sport which often involves blood all over the canvas, men and women punching each other repeatedly in the head, knocking them out with flying knees/elbows, or submitting them by forcing limbs into positions of the utmost pain.
> 
> I enjoy this for the skill involved, the tactics, and the athleticism.  It very rarely if ever inspires any kind of adrenaline kick or blood-lust in me.
> 
> ...


I've started shadow boxing/kicking towards the tv (luckily my room is big enough that i won't hit it) whenever there's a Tory on.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2017)

What's this shitty question about the minimum wage FFS?

MOOOAAR NOOOKES!!!!!!


----------



## JimW (Jun 2, 2017)

Full on IRA Hamas


----------



## JimW (Jun 2, 2017)

Just shout Allahu Akbar Jez


----------



## magneze (Jun 2, 2017)

Yaay he's a terrorist! A terrorist who won't kill us all. The monster.


----------



## Ole (Jun 2, 2017)

Corax said:


> This is descending into utter playground bollocks.
> 
> If this GE is decided on the specific hypothetical circumstances in which Corbyn decides it's okay to nuke the planet as 2nd response then we really may as well all give up and piss off now.



It's Monty Cunting Python.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 2, 2017)

What kind of terrorist monster won't come out and admit he'll nuke his enemies?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 2, 2017)

Allahu Temple Bar


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 2, 2017)

It's not that he won't press the nuclear button - he can't. At least he'll have to queue behind half the male population of York.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 2, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Only saw snippets but she looked a lot better than previous. Nothing amazing but calm and unruffled.



Coached fake smile.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 2, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Coached fake smile.


What on earth made you think that this was worth posting?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2017)

Dimbleby asked four questions on Corbyn pushing a button to kill millions and none on how to lift millions out of poverty. Tbf Corbyn took the Tory members of the audiences questions on the chin and came back with constructive replies. His briefing on the military review was particularly very impressive .


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> What on earth made you think that this was worth posting?


What on earth made you think that this was worth posting?


----------



## magneze (Jun 2, 2017)

Did one of the questioners link the cost of the weapons to why they should be used or did I imagine it? It was a bizarre segment.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 3, 2017)

fucking dimbleby gave the bomb-happy lunatics far too much ranting time. May definitely got an easier ride.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 3, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Dimbleby asked four questions on Corbyn pushing a button to kill millions and none on how to lift millions out of poverty. Tbf Corbyn took the Tory members of the audiences questions on the chin and came back with constructive replies. His briefing on the military review was particularly very impressive .



I want me and everything I know to die, why won't you kill us you fucker!


----------



## J Ed (Jun 3, 2017)

To be honest, there has been a real change in coverage of Labour in the press. The BBC are actually reporting on the QT 'debate' in a way that is probably fairer to Corbyn than May tbh.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 3, 2017)

J Ed said:


> To be honest, there has been a real change in coverage of Labour in the press. The BBC are actually reporting on the QT 'debate' in a way that is probably fairer to Corbyn than May tbh.



On the other hand, look at this. Interviewee on the BBC told that he was told not go to too heavy on the Tories prior to interview.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2017)

once they use CRISPR Cas 9 to create an inexpensive and utterly terrifying bioweapon these people will still be banging on about trident


----------



## J Ed (Jun 3, 2017)

There is a Spectator journo on the TV who I think has actually become a horse... Tories are so fucking weird.

Mirror journo talking about how the fact that Corbyn won't kill millions with nukes is a good thing, wow.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 3, 2017)

9 Tories of 120 #BBCQT audience ask 29% of questions. Still #CorbynWins #GE17

This explains the bellendery I witnessed.


----------



## bmd (Jun 3, 2017)

*licks pencil, opens dictionary at 'b'*


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 3, 2017)

What would happen if you submitted an approvable question and got onto the audience and then asked something else? Like, why are the Tories lying fuckwankers?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> What would happen if you submitted an approvable question and got onto the audience and then asked something else? Like, why are the Tories lying fuckwankers?


It would be edited out. I didn't watch last nights one, but I've been in the Question Time audience and it's recorded a short time before it actually airs. Was this definitely live to air?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> What would happen if you submitted an approvable question and got onto the audience and then asked something else? Like, why are the Tories lying fuckwankers?



They'd take the mic off of you and then the production staff would beat you with socks filled with batteries.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2017)

YouSir said:


> They'd take the mic off of you and then the production staff would beat you with socks filled with batteries.


Nothing like that, instead they simply escort you into a room where you are browbeaten.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> What would happen if you submitted an approvable question and got onto the audience and then asked something else? Like, why are the Tories lying fuckwankers?


So you mean lying about the question you'd ask and asking about someone else lying. Have you ever heard of hypocrisy?


----------



## Ole (Jun 3, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 9 Tories of 120 #BBCQT audience ask 29% of questions. Still #CorbynWins #GE17
> 
> This explains the bellendery I witnessed.



In place of a thousand words, I give you this picture:







   

Fucking hell. I loved that cunt in the top-right in particular, literally almost falling over himself in fear and rage at the imaginary nuclear threat from Iran, who have no fucking nukes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2017)

Ole said:


> In place of a thousand words, I give you this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone on twitter said that none of those blokes would give you your ball back if it landed in their garden


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 3, 2017)

Ole said:


> In place of a thousand words, I give you this picture:



Were there any white people in that audience?


----------



## shygirl (Jun 3, 2017)

I really, really respect that Corbyn stood his ground and wouldn't be drawn on saying yes to pressing the button.  That's honesty and integrity despite the risk of losing a lot of votes.  Stupid fucking question, I mean, do these people actually contemplate the reality of what a nuclear bomb would do to us?  Anyway, well done Corbyn.


----------



## Ole (Jun 3, 2017)

Whatever comes of this election, I fully expect Stewart Lee, Frankie Boyle et al. to immortalise this episode in comedy history.


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2017)

Ole said:


> In place of a thousand words, I give you this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My favourite was that blonde youth who asked about zero hours contracts, but who didn't realise that Corbyn would answer the question.


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2017)

shygirl said:


> I really, really respect that Corbyn stood his ground and wouldn't be drawn on saying yes to pressing the button.  That's honesty and integrity despite the risk of losing a lot of votes.  Stupid fucking question, I mean, do these people actually contemplate the reality of what a nuclear bomb would do to us?  Anyway, well done Corbyn.



TBH that is my major annoyance with him.  Every time he is asked that question, he should explain what the reality of a nuclear attack would be (that he and almost all of us would be dead), what our response would be (that it would take hours, even a day, to launch unless they were warned beforehand) and most importantly that there isn't a little button you press and off the thing goes with the British flag on the side.


----------



## xenon (Jun 3, 2017)

The selfish Student  asking about zero hours contracts.  Why won't you let me work for Deliveroo.  Neatly encapsulated a Tory  individualist mindset  versus any  principles   Based on  wider social concerns.  The fucking wanker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2017)

The bloke who is top middle in that montage looks very very familiar


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 3, 2017)

He's a shit Stephen Graham.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 3, 2017)

agricola said:


> TBH that is my major annoyance with him.  Every time he is asked that question, he should explain what the reality of a nuclear attack would be (that he and almost all of us would be dead), what our response would be (that it would take hours, even a day, to launch unless they were warned beforehand) and most importantly that there isn't a little button you press and off the thing goes with the British flag on the side.


Exactly. And also, what the effect is. Describe the deaths of the men, women and children, the teachers, the nurses, the mechanics... describe it all in painful, horrible detail. Think that's too much, too graphic? That's what you're asking of me, that's what you're asking me to do. You're asking me to knowingly make all that happen, and you're asking me to do it in your name.

Still want me to "press the button"?


----------



## Ole (Jun 3, 2017)

xenon said:


> The selfish Student  asking about zero hours contracts.  Why won't you let me work for Deliveroo.  Neatly encapsulated a Tory  individualist mindset  versus any  principles   Based on  wider social concerns.  The fucking wanker.


As though the little fucking cunt was going to work for Deliveroo.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 3, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> The bloke who is top middle in that montage looks very very familiar



Looks like a fat, old version of the guy from This is England.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2017)

Snap!


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Exactly. And also, what the effect is. Describe the deaths of the men, women and children, the teachers, the nurses, the mechanics... describe it all in painful, horrible detail. Think that's too much, too graphic? That's what you're asking of me, that's what you're asking me to do. You're asking me to knowingly make all that happen, and you're asking me to do it in your name.
> 
> Still want me to "press the button"?



Well exactly.  If they then wanted more, I'd point out that most of the safeguards in the system are to prevent a Prime Minister launching missiles.


----------



## rekil (Jun 3, 2017)

Ole said:


> In place of a thousand words, I give you this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ISIS bloke in the middle.


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2017)

copliker said:


> ISIS bloke in the middle.



judging by the reddened face and jowls, perhaps he has takbir a little too much


----------



## rekil (Jun 3, 2017)

Starting a Heavy Drinkers For All Out No Messing Nuclear Holocaust patreon.


----------



## Ole (Jun 3, 2017)

Reminds me of this


----------



## The Boy (Jun 3, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> He's a shit Stephen Graham.



I was literally about to write the same thing.

* shakes fist*

Edit:  and the rest of yous

*shakes fist*


----------



## weltweit (Jun 3, 2017)

I am just watching May with Dimbleby now, she isn't doing too badly if I am honest.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 3, 2017)

weltweit said:


> I am just watching May with Dimbleby now, she isn't doing too badly if I am honest.


Actually I take that back. 

She has replaced "strong and stable" with "I think it's important.. " and repeats that endlessly ..


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 3, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Actually I take that back.
> 
> She has replaced "strong and stable" with "I think it's important.. " and repeats that endlessly ..



Hmm. An update to the algorithms, I see. A sneaky maneuver at this late point in the campaign. Well if they win, I for one will welcome our new cybernetic overlords.


----------



## mather (Jun 3, 2017)

From what nightmarish realm do these creatures come from?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 3, 2017)

cheltenham wetherspoons.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 3, 2017)

mather said:


> From what nightmarish realm do these creatures come from?



I've heard of people smelling their own farts before. But smelling each other's is just wrong. Weirdos.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 3, 2017)

Is that a young Suggs on the left ?


----------



## NoXion (Jun 3, 2017)

mather said:


> From what nightmarish realm do these creatures come from?



They got the stench of Galt about them.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 3, 2017)

this - basically


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 3, 2017)

mather said:


> From what nightmarish realm do these creatures come from?



I think they're interning in the 1850s


----------



## mather (Jun 3, 2017)

NoXion said:


> They got the stench of Galt about them.



More Harry Enfield than Ayn Rand methinks.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2017)

mather said:


> From what nightmarish realm do these creatures come from?



Red-trousered cunts front and centre!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 3, 2017)

mather said:


> From what nightmarish realm do these creatures come from?


Those smirks need to be dosed with fire. Makes me queasy to look at them


----------



## mather (Jun 3, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Red-trousered cunts front and centre!



I know, what is it with Tory boys and red/pink trousers with tweed jackets.

If you can stomach it, you can see these in creatures in their natural habitat around Notting Hill and Chelsea, hobnobbing with their Russian oligarch and Gulf Arab ISIS supporting friends.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 3, 2017)

I  quite like Sugg's waistcoat


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 4, 2017)

Ole said:


> As though the little fucking cunt was going to work for Deliveroo.



His was pretty much the oddest of all the questions, eh! As a _student_  - and ignoring the fact that you will scrap uni fees - I object to you banning zero hour contracts on the grounds that _I_, errrm...demand to set my own hours and work when I fucking feel like it and fuck everyone else.  Dickhead. _Why_ that was allowed as a question.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2017)

Like chumley warner has ever done a day's work in his life, or ever likely to. Twat


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Like chumley warner has ever done a day's work in his life, or ever likely to. Twat



Cholmondeley.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 4, 2017)

sheothebudworths said:


> His was pretty much the oddest of all the questions, eh! As a _student_  - and ignoring the fact that you will scrap uni fees - I object to you banning zero hour contracts on the grounds that _I_, errrm...demand to set my own hours and work when I fucking feel like it and fuck everyone else.  Dickhead. _Why_ that was allowed as a question.


Because some people are thinking it.  And given that they are, it's great that the question was put out in the open and Corbyn was able to give it a proper answer.

In general, you help your cause far more by being asked the difficult questions and answering them properly than you do by only getting sycophantic non-questions.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 4, 2017)

mather said:


> From what nightmarish realm do these creatures come from?


Try here?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ed Robbins slums it round the world . Needed a giggle.


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2017)

mather said:


>


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 4, 2017)

I had to have a pleb deliveroo my cummerbund!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone see the post election QT on Friday night? Question Time, 09/06/2017

Is that woman on the end Isobel Oakshott, a failed journalist?
What an evil, vile bitch of a creature


----------



## oryx (Jun 12, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Anyone see the post election QT on Friday night? Question Time, 09/06/2017
> 
> Is that woman on the end Isobel Oakshott, a failed journalist?
> What an evil, vile bitch of a creature


Watched it on the iPlayer. She was pwned by Campbell at the end, I thought, when he got the last word in and asked people not to buy papers like The Mail, and Oakeshott was left with her nasty little gob opening and closing like a fish out of water.


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2017)

Oakeshott came out with the same line that Farage used on Newsnight; that the vast majority voted for parties who "supported Brexit", and this marked a sea-change from 2015. This is a very deceptive use of statistics, as the goalposts have somewhat shifted in the last two years.

It was a bit of a departure to have two Tories, two Labour and one neutral.


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2017)

_On the panel are Conservative defence minister Tobias Ellwood, Labour's shadow foreign secretary Emily Thornberry, Lib Dem former health minister Norman Lamb, co-founder of the Conservative Woman website Laura Perrins, and Rob Delaney, comedian, writer and star of the sitcom Catastrophe.
_
I've never heard of Conservative Woman, but apparently Perrins has apparently written for the Torygraph, the Fail, Conservative Home and the Catholic Herald, so a varied editorial line.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2017)

does the lass from skerries, not full understand what party she is supporting


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 15, 2017)

Thornberry is showing her barrister background here...


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2017)

looks up west brit in the irish dictionary


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2017)

someone might not of been ready for the panel tonight...


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 16, 2017)

did they discuss the fire and its implications, or was it brushed aside for political convenience


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2017)

it was the first question, I turned off before the end of the tory's nothing response.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2017)

I hate when disasters happen and every politician feels duty bound to say words to the effect of "Well, I think the first thing to say is that all our thoughts go out to the victims and their loved ones". I think we can assume that goes without saying, so stop procrastinating on answering the question.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2017)

stavros said:


> I've never heard of Conservative Woman, but apparently Perrins has apparently written for the Torygraph, the Fail, Conservative Home and the Catholic Herald, so a varied editorial line.



All the way from tubthumping to bible bashing.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2017)

who is the braying twat


on its a fella from the mail


----------



## Apathy (Jun 22, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> who is the braying twat
> 
> 
> on its a fella from the mail



Is he pissed? 

He's the most Tory fucker I've ever seen


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2017)

methinks he is pissed


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2017)

funniest thing I've heard on question time

"the mail is extremely accurate and fair paper"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 22, 2017)

He must be, he's just said the mail is a decent and accurate paper. Excellent heckling from the people of Plymouth. Bet Wendy reads it tho


----------



## Apathy (Jun 22, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> He must be, he's just said the mail is a decent and accurate paper. Excellent heckling from the people of Plymouth. Bet Wendy reads it tho



She was absolutely fuming


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2017)

is Wendy the informed voter who does not need to know what the goverment is planning

in fact  does not believe she have the right to know what the goverment is doing


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 22, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> is Wendy the informed voter who does not need to know what the goverment is planning


That's the one, Wendy has anger issues, hilarious


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2017)

have they thrown out to a member of the audience on question time before


----------



## JimW (Jun 22, 2017)

Wish someone would skewer that "living within our means" bollocks like a national economy is the float for a Sunday league pub side.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 22, 2017)

Comedy ejection of polka-dot man


----------



## hash tag (Jun 22, 2017)

All in all a classic QT tonight


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh, I know that woman.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Comedy ejection of polka-dot man



who is polka-dot man..

that is the question

he must be making his voice know on the internet somewhere

*looks around*


----------



## kabbes (Jun 22, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> who is polka-dot man..
> 
> that is the question
> 
> ...


You are RIGHT to look around.  He strikes me as a clear urban75 member.  But which one...?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 22, 2017)

That bloke was fucking annoying though. I wish he was being a shouty prick with right wing views rather than the left.

Oborne though, Christ what a prick. I've liked a lot of his documentaries in the past. I did know he's right wing but he's really gone down in my estimations this evening, especially with the whole 'you call it austerity I call it living within our means' that's just repeating, verbatim, tory propaganda. As for the mail is a decent and accurate paper line, hilarious. What a cock.


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> methinks he is pissed



he is fond of pop


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 23, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Comedy ejection of polka-dot man



Turns out he's a Millie/TUSC.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 23, 2017)

I reckon Oborne was sent on with a specific agenda to respond to last weeks critisms of his organ, especially by Campbell who finished up by saying don't by the Mail.


----------



## chilango (Jun 23, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> Turns out he's a Millie/TUSC.



He was so obviously a trot.


----------



## chilango (Jun 23, 2017)

...bunch of whiny, shouty, pricks the lot of 'em - audience included - last night.


----------



## mather (Jun 23, 2017)

chilango said:


> ...bunch of whiny, shouty, pricks the lot of 'em - audience included - last night.



Even by QT's piss poor standards the line up of the panel last night was really shit, more so than usual. Some nameless arrogant Tory twat who I had never heard of before, that stuck up, entitled condescending cunt Gina Miller and Peter Oborne being even more of a dick than usual.

Mind you, I noticed the absence of the Lib Dems.

By the way, who selects the QT panel? Is it Dimbleby or higher ups in the BBC?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2017)

stavros said:


> _On the panel are Conservative defence minister Tobias Ellwood, Labour's shadow foreign secretary Emily Thornberry, Lib Dem former health minister Norman Lamb, co-founder of the Conservative Woman website Laura Perrins, and Rob Delaney, comedian, writer and star of the sitcom Catastrophe.
> _
> I've never heard of Conservative Woman, but apparently Perrins has apparently written for the Torygraph, the Fail, Conservative Home and the Catholic Herald, *so a varied editorial line*.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 23, 2017)

Is it the first time someone was "asked" to leave?
Question Time host Dimbleby boots out audience member - BBC News


----------



## hash tag (Jun 23, 2017)

Second time someone has been thrown out then! BBC Question Time audience member kicked off show by David Dimbleby is hard-line activist


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2017)

Fedayn dennisr - have you anything to say?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 23, 2017)

I remember someone saying (I think it was the tory ) about Kensington being one of the richest boroughs in the country yet having one of the cheapest council taxes - regret I can't remember the full quote either, but this is exactly the same here in Wandsworth


----------



## Anudder Oik (Jun 23, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Comedy ejection of polka-dot man



He didn't go down well at all. Completely misread the mood of the audience in the room and they were pleased to see the back of him and his visually repulsive shirt.
Now, millions of people are angry after recent events, there has been a political swing in the UK and he was right about the make up of the panel but that doesn't mean that people are gonna suddenly start liking the shouty and the entitled.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2017)

Anudder Oik said:


> He didn't go down well at all. Completely misread the mood of the audience in the room and they were pleased to see the back of him and his visually repulsive shirt.
> Now, millions of people are angry after recent events, there has been a political swing in the UK and he was right about the make up of the panel but that doesn't mean that people are gonna suddenly start liking the shouty and the entitled.


what political swing has there been in your opinion?


----------



## Anudder Oik (Jun 23, 2017)

ddraig said:


> what political swing has there been in your opinion?



I think that the general election result has been the most exciting one in over 40 years with a socialist candidate bringing the labour party back from the dead to make it appealing to working class voters again.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 23, 2017)

Heard this quoted last night


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 24, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Fedayn dennisr - have you anything to say?



Haha not seen him in years, used tp play on the same 5s team when Militant had Summer Camp. Always got on with Steve, sound lad. Is he still SP?


----------



## stavros (Jun 24, 2017)

I dislike this idea that 80% of people voted for Brexit parties at the GE. Most of this is made up of the vote for two parties whose leaders, past and present, backed remain, and now are carrying out the edict from the referendum. Saying that they're definitively "Brexit parties" is a very odd interpretation.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 24, 2017)

Open Letter to David Dimbleby (23 June 2017)


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2017)

The Secretary of State for International Development is on tomorrow night, so let's hope they all discuss and support Fox-hunting.


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2017)

They also have Kerry Anne Mendoza, shitting it up for _the left_.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 28, 2017)

killer b said:


> They also have Kerry Anne Mendoza, shitting it up for _the left_.



Yes, I saw that. Very disappointing.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Yes, I saw that. Very disappointing.


Why?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Why?



The Canary, views and discussion...


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> The Canary, views and discussion...


How does that pertain to her being on QT?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> How does that pertain to her being on QT?



Have a read through the thread.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Have a read through the thread.


I'm familiar with it, the charge is that the Canary is more clickbait than not. Fine, I'm not disputing that. What I am trying to understand is why one of its editors, founders even, should be a disappointing pick on Question Time, which is a completely different format. Does she hold questionable views? Is she poor at comporting herself in a manner befitting the format of the show?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I'm familiar with it, the charge is that the Canary is more clickbait than not. Fine, I'm not disputing that. What I am trying to understand is why one of its editors, founders even, should be a disappointing pick on Question Time, which is a completely different format. Does she hold questionable views? Is she poor at comporting herself in a manner befitting the format of the show?



You aren't familiar with the 'charge'. Read the thread, because it answers the questions that you are asking.


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

Much as I hate the Canary, you have to accept they have become a significant media voice recently - so by QT's own measures, Mendoza is due her place on the show. It's only disappointing in the way that QT's booking policy is consistently disappointing.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> Much as I hate the Canary, you have to accept they have become a significant media voice recently - so by QT's own measures, Mendoza is due her place on the show. It's only disappointing in the way that QT's booking policy is consistently disappointing.



I wouldn't mind so much if she was going on there just as the person in charge of The Canary, but in reality it's someone with pretty dodgy views going on there to represent _the left_.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> I wouldn't mind so much if she was going on there just as the person in charge of The Canary, but in reality it's someone with pretty dodgy views going on there to represent _the left_.


Or, more likely, _to represent Corbyn._


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

I look forward to that nutter from Vox Political getting his turn.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Or, more likely, _to represent Corbyn._



Yes, more accurate to say this I suppose.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> I look forward to that nutter from Vox Political getting his turn.



Has the SNP ever been represented by the awful Wings over Scotland person?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> Much as I hate the Canary, you have to accept they have become a significant media voice recently - so by QT's own measures, Mendoza is due her place on the show. It's only disappointing in the way that QT's booking policy is consistently disappointing.



Why is she due a place on the show? What in her analysis/political work/life experience merits exposure on national tv? 

The fact that her shit politics - which are damaging - have a following on social media doesn't mean that they aren't shit politics.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Yes, more accurate to say this I suppose.



Who else could she purport to speak for?


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Why is she due a place on the show? What in her analysis/political work/life experience merits exposure on national tv?
> 
> The fact that her shit politics - which are damaging - have a following on social media doesn't mean that they aren't shit politics.


You've seen the other guests on question time, right?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Why is she due a place on the show? What in her analysis/political work/life experience merits exposure on national tv?
> 
> The fact that her shit politics - which are damaging - have a following on social media doesn't mean that they aren't shit politics.



She went to Oxford so she will be able to get on well with the rest of the panel...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> You've seen the other guests on question time, right?



No. I presume they are there to put the case for late capitalism? It's a shame that the 'left' spot on the back of the last few weeks is being filled with a empty bag of wind.


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

It's a fist of dicks, same as always. You seem to have unrealistic expectations about how rigorous their booking policy is. 

I agree totally that Mendoza's politics are shit and damaging. This is not, and has never been, a barrier to being booked by QT.


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

I mean, look at this shower - is there anyone on this list who's politics aren't shit and damaging? 

_Conservative international trade secretary Liam Fox, Labour MP Stella Creasy, editor-in-chief of The Economist Zanny Minton Beddoes, founder and editor of left-wing news site The Canary Kerry-Anne Mendoza, and LBC radio host Nick Ferrari._


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> You aren't familiar with the 'charge'. Read the thread, because it answers the questions that you are asking.


I see nothing that answers the question, what specifically are you referring to? Actually answering the question insrtead of treating me like a dog chasing a ball might be better ffs


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> It's a fist of dicks, same as always. You seem to have unrealistic expectations about how rigorous their booking policy is.
> 
> I agree totally that Mendoza's politics are shit and damaging. This is not, and has never been, a barrier to being booked by QT.


how are they damaging?


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

I refer you back to the thread about The Canary you've already been linked to. If you can't see what's damaging from the discussion there then there's nothing I can do to help you.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> I mean, look at* this shower* - is there anyone on this list who's politics aren't shit and damaging?
> 
> _Conservative international trade secretary Liam Fox, Labour MP Stella Creasy, editor-in-chief of The Economist Zanny Minton Beddoes, founder and editor of left-wing news site The Canary Kerry-Anne Mendoza, and LBC radio host Nick Ferrari._



Creasy won't be too bad probably. The rest : total shower yes.


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

If Creasy's queens speech amendment passes, she'll be doing QT tonight having brought down the government this afternoon. An unusual situation.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> I look forward to that nutter from Vox Political getting his turn.


mike sivier?

now what's wrong with him?

who else do you hate?


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

smokedout said:


> When she was blogging she tried to crowd fund herself a £25k a year salary and when that didn't work set up a couple of similar sites to the canary that didn't take off.  She grew traffic for her blog by auto-tweeting every post about hourly from one of the Occupy accounts which she seemed to have control over and also from an anti-olympic campaign's twitter feed.  She then had a brief dalliance with David Icke's project which seemed to result in a fall out.  She also had a book publised on austerity, I only skimmed the part on welfare reform but it was full of sloppy errors.  Politically she was, and possibly still is, committed to the zeigeist crap combined with a sort of vaguely liberal Corbynism.
> 
> tl:dr a blogger who got a bit of attention around the time of Occupy and the first wave of austerity and who's been desperately trying to monetise that ever since.



Ike, Occupy, zietgiest. former managment consultant in banking. The above post should be enough to have you not wanting that person representing your side of the argument


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> I refer you back to the thread about The Canary you've already been linked to. If you can't see what's damaging from the discussion there then there's nothing I can do to help you.


So you can't actually answer the question? Just say so then, we don't need to engage in this pointless dance that you are trying to lead solely to show off.

If you're going to struggle like this everytime you meet someone who doesn't understand a position you hold or an assertion you make then you're going to have a very miserable time.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> you.


get a life then


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't even


----------



## cantsin (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> You aren't familiar with the 'charge'. Read the thread, because it answers the questions that you are asking.



went and searched , found the Canary thread, explained little ( bit derailed by KF tbh) , saw a piece from you in March complaining that Canary gives false impression of Labour being 'on cusp of power', the well rehearsed clickbait argument, the 'echo chamber' canard gets another airing....can you point us ( lazy/ bad searchers ) to more substantial critique of KM / Canary ?


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> I don't even


You certainly don't think. I asked a pretty reasonable question and you shit your pants, like some of the other losers on here who hide behind their beliefs lashing out at others.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 29, 2017)

shes a twat who runs a bullshit website - an embarrassment and a self serving egoist.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> mike sivier?
> 
> now what's wrong with him?


All this stuff.

Regardless of the problems with the people making this stuff public.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Another thing that isn't mentioned afaik on the Canary thread but is worth mentioning now, Mendoza was within the orbit of Icke and while I do not know whether she herself has spoken about it the Canary employs actual 9/11 truthers including Nafeez Ahmed.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> shes a twat who runs a bullshit website - an embarrassment and a self serving egoist.


good argument!


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Another thing that isn't mentioned afaik on the Canary thread but is worth mentioning now, Mendoza was within the orbit of Icke and while I do not know whether she herself has spoken about it the Canary employs actual 9/11 truthers including Nafeez Ahmed.


does the site advocate 911 'truth'? Or does the personal,if highly deluded, belief of a particular contributor not matter at all.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> does the site advocate 911 'truth'? Or does the personal,if highly deluded, belief of a particular contributor not matter at all.



Well everyone has their own standards I suppose, but for me (and I think most people) being a 9/11 truther is one of those things which disqualifies you from your job if your job is writing about politics and the same is true of those who knowingly employ truthers to write about politics.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Another thing that isn't mentioned afaik on the Canary thread but is worth mentioning now, Mendoza was within the orbit of Icke and while I do not know whether she herself has spoken about it the Canary employs actual 9/11 truthers including Nafeez Ahmed.


icke, zietgiest and occupy.  and working with full on 9/11 truthers. I'm sure there are a lot of_ commited anti-zionists_ in that grouping , iyswim.


Who PhD said:


> does the site advocate 911 'truth'? Or does the personal,if highly deluded, belief of a particular contributor not matter at all.


yeah when interrogating a source, evaluating it you look at where its coming from, the reliability of its output and who it is willing to share physical and ideological space with. This one smells bad.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Also it's not as if Nafeez Ahmed is writing about stuff that would be unrelated to 9/11 truther crap like I don't know Pacific fishing stock or to review condiments from supermarkets.

From a quick overview of his author page on their website, he is writing about US foreign policy, Chilcot and 'false flag' attacks. This man hasn't been employed in spite of being a 9/11 truther he has been employed because of that _expertise_.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> icke, zietgiest and occupy.  and working with full on 9/11 truthers. I'm sure there are a lot of_ commited anti-zionists_ in that grouping , iyswim.
> 
> yeah when interrogating a source, evaluating it you look at where its coming from, the reliability of its output and who it is willing to share physical and ideological space with. This one smells bad.


Sure, but i'm not just going to dismiss it on the basis of the claim alone.

Does the Canary promote truther views? Or is he just someone who also happens to have a stupid worldview?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 29, 2017)

the canary promotes bullshit news. Bullshit news is the scourge of the internet and needs to be opposed.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Sure, but i'm not just going to dismiss it on the basis of the claim alone.
> 
> Does the Canary promote truther views? Or is he just someone who also happens to have a stupid worldview?



I would say that having someone who is a 9/11 truther writing for you on foreign policy is the same thing as promoting truther views, yes.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> I would say that having someone who is a 9/11 truther writing for you on foreign policy is the same thing as promoting truther views, yes.


can you give an example of that actually happening?

I agree it's a thin line, but surely it depends on the actual content. All I see so far are just claims and possibly nothing more than ad hom.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> can you give an example of that actually happening?
> 
> I agree it's a thin line, but surely it depends on the actual content. All I see so far are just claims and possibly nothing more than ad hom.



I already have. Nafeez Ahmed is a 9/11 truther and he writes for The Canary.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't really know what else I can do here. Do you want me to meet up with you and we'll go to his house together or something?


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

I think, as always, it's a waste of fucking time.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> I think, as always, it's a waste of fucking time.



You can take a horse to water and all that.

So what about this NI amendment, is it going to pass? Any chance the likes of Soubry might vote for it? Are there any wildcard non-Tories that might vote against it?


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> You can take a horse to water and all that.
> 
> So what about this NI amendment, is it going to pass? Any chance the likes of Soubry might vote for it? Are there any wildcard non-Tories that might vote against it?


I dunno. I reckon in the breach it'll be voted down. Be nice if not though.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> I don't really know what else I can do here. Do you want me to meet up with you and we'll go to his house together or something?


No, i want you to link me to the exact post that proves the point you're trying to make in the thread you told me to read.

If you don't know how to do that or can't understand how that's the logical progression of our conversation then you probably shouldn't engge in discussion.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> I think, as always, it's a waste of fucking time.


Much like your lame contributions.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> No, i want you to link me to the exact post that proves the point you're trying to make in the thread you told me to read.
> 
> If you don't know how to do that or can't understand how that's the logical progression of our conversation then you probably shouldn't engge in discussion.



You have already been pointed to the main criticisms made on that thread and I have given a more specific example of how The Canary employs a 9/11 truther. Actually as recently as last year she went on a David Icke programme as The Canary editor, she is very much still well within that orbit.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 29, 2017)

It's fucking depressing that all this shit has infiltrated the left to such an extent. And then on the other hand there are all those conspiracy theories about Russia and Putin that the liberal end of the commentariat want to believe.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> You have already been pointed to the main criticisms made on that thread and I have given a more specific example of how The Canary employs a 9/11 truther. Actually as recently as recently as last year she went on a David Icke programme as The Canary editor, she is very much still well within that orbit.




Shit really?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> Shit really?



Yes, I just listened to the first bit good god it's just such banal, meaningless shit as well. She is awful.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> You have already been pointed to the main criticisms made on that thread and I have given a more specific example of how The Canary employs a 9/11 truther. Actually as recently as last year she went on a David Icke programme as The Canary editor, she is very much still well within that orbit.


And of course anti-semites like atzmon often appear on that particular show. And he has himself, while seeming to attack anti-semitism, in fact offered a defence of it. 

People associating with these types who think they are on our side are a) wrong and b) drawing a great big fucking target on our sides back.


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> It's fucking depressing that all this shit has infiltrated the left to such an extent. And then on the other hand there are all those conspiracy theories about Russia and Putin that the liberal end of the commentariat want to believe.



It clearly shows how weak, isolated and small the _soi dissant_ Left is.

A Left rooted in communities and workplaces and active in everyday life would fuck this sort of nonsense off pretty damn quick.


----------



## smokedout (Jun 29, 2017)

> The government’s own statistics show that between 2010 and 2011 10,600 sick and disabled people died *within six weeks* of their Atos assessment.



This is not true, Mendoza knows it's not true, but continues to repeat it.



> It was revealed this week that disabled people are now to face the 21st century version of the Workhouse, with the UK government requiring them to attend live in residential ‘training’ scheme, anywhere in the country they are required and to perform mandatory workfare placements while they are there.  If they refuse, they lose their social security.



Both quotes from this nonsense

This is also not true.  Mendoza knows it's know true because it was pointed out to her.  She did not amend her post, but did remove the link she originally posted which showed it wasn't true.  So  she lies, knowingly.  And that should be enough to completely discredit any claims she might make to be a journalist, she's a lazy half baked propagandist, no different to Breitbart, less integrity than the Daily Mail, who at least pretend to maintain journalistic rigour.  More than that her repeated lies about welfare reforms, lies she told to make money, are actively harmful at a time when a lot of people are worried about the future or trying to challenge things that relate to their own claims.  She's a fucking parasite who couldn't give a flying fuck about the consequences of the nonsense she publishes as long as her ego keeps being stoked and her bank balance gets bigger.

And her polticial analysis is shit.  And she's a loon who hasn't just cosied up to Icke but been a big advocate for the Zeitgeist bollocks.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2017)

I suppose this should be dumped here. Yes, i know it's bob pitt, but he has them bang to rights in the examples.

Does this add up to being the equivalent of the mass media? No.

Does it help us? No.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> You have already been pointed to the main criticisms made on that thread and I have given a more specific example of how The Canary employs a 9/11 truther. Actually as recently as last year she went on a David Icke programme as The Canary editor, she is very much still well within that orbit.


You didn't answer the question, if the answers were provided it was in spite of your reticence to evidence your own position. You've repeatedly asserted that they havehired a truther, but you haven't established how and why that is a problem.

What was the programme she went on and what did she say that was problematic? Given that people follow Icke there's a credible argument that appearing on a probramme, without knowing the details (which is the point), helps to reach out and draw people to left politics.

It shouldn't be this difficult to get important details and expecting me to just agree with your assertion that she's toxic on the basis of simply making it is utterly ridiculous. It's the height of arrogance.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

smokedout said:


> This is not true, Mendoza knows it's not true, but continues to repeat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When?


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I suppose this should be dumped here. Yes, i know it's bob pitt, but he has them bang to rights in the examples.
> 
> Does this add up to being the equivalent of the mass media? No.
> 
> Does it help us? No.


agreed, but they _are_ influential and arguing against them last month was like trying to hold back the tide.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> agreed, but they _are_ influential and arguing against them last month was like trying to hold back the tide.


I've not argued that they're not influential - just that they're shit. It's exactly  their influence that i'm worried about.


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

I've been questioning their influnec (on the other thread too) but worth noting that the left is small enough, weak enough and isolated enough to be vulnerable to this kinda shit.

The Left doesn't have the roots and base that would shrug this nonsense off, andd increasingly seems to based on exactly the terrain where this crap does have some influence.

I've been sating that I don't see anything from the canry or AAV or whatever IRL. But then the Left isn't there either. They're all someplace else.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> You didn't answer the question, if the answers were provided it was in spite of your reticence to evidence your own position. You've repeatedly asserted that they havehired a truther, but you haven't established how and why that is a problem.
> 
> What was the programme she went on and what did she say that was problematic? Given that people follow Icke there's a credible argument that appearing on a probramme, without knowing the details (which is the point), helps to reach out and draw people to left politics.
> 
> It shouldn't be this difficult to get important details and expecting me to just agree with your assertion that she's toxic on the basis of simply making it is utterly ridiculous. It's the height of arrogance.



Oh just fuck off then.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Oh just fuck off then.


Grow up you daft cunt


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Grow up you daft cunt



Surprised you didn't ask me for a definition of the words fuck off and what they might possibly mean in context.


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Oh just fuck off then.


like I said. shall we all move on now?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 29, 2017)

I also only ever used to see that stuff online /in political stuff but increasingly its reach goes way beyond those circles.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 29, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Given that people follow Icke there's a credible argument that appearing on a probramme, without knowing the details (which is the point), helps to reach out and draw people to left politics.


No there isn't.

In any case, she doesn't challenge the host: it's a chummy pals act.  It's clear they both feel they are part of the same milieu.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 29, 2017)

No it doesn't if she's not arguing with him 

If she appeared on one of Tommy Robinsons YouTube videos would that help draw more people into the left??


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 29, 2017)

Or would it be a signal that she was willing to accept his racism cos he said something nice about corbyn once?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 29, 2017)

Fox getting a grilling tonight


i like it


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 29, 2017)

Anyone else clock the former Urban and matb poster on QT tonight?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Living within are means 
3p expenses for driving one hundred metres. Oh dear Liam


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> Anyone else clock the former Urban and matb poster on QT tonight?


oh, dammit, you've made me want to watch it now. Hmm, from Hastings..there's one or two clear contenders...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 29, 2017)

Genuinely moronic audience tonight. Absolute pricks.


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2017)

Jesus, these sick platitudes.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hasting is a odd town...

a lot of poverty and feeling like they are forgotten

plus its near Dover..

too many cunts in the audience mind


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 29, 2017)

Nick Ferrari you got to be careful what you say about hillsbrough

what a cunt


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 29, 2017)

and the mail is nick


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fucking hell. Nick Ferrari has out cunted himself. Where did they drag this audience from!


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> Anyone else clock the former Urban and matb poster on QT tonight?


aah, it was the bloke who talked about Amazing Grace, wasn't it?


----------



## stavros (Jul 3, 2017)

I enjoyed that audience member saying the UK used to be "the best at almost everything".

And Dimbleby, and any other presenter, ought to shut down anyone who states that a majority was won last year for anything else but leaving the EU.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 3, 2017)

There was actually a majority vote for staying in the single market.  48% of people voted to stay in the EU, for a start.  Of the other 52%, at least 2% must have bought into the prevailing leave vote narrative that it was possible to leave the EU and stay in the common market.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2017)

100% not.


----------



## stavros (Jul 3, 2017)

kabbes said:


> There was actually a majority vote for staying in the single market.  48% of people voted to stay in the EU, for a start.  Of the other 52%, at least 2% must have bought into the prevailing leave vote narrative that it was possible to leave the EU and stay in the common market.



Be that as it may, the question wasn't posed to the electorate last year.

I'd also wager that not everyone, including myself, had thought about the single market or the customs union, to name but two of a myriad of other factors.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 4, 2017)

stavros said:


> Be that as it may, the question wasn't posed to the electorate last year.
> 
> I'd also wager that not everyone, including myself, had thought about the single market or the customs union, to name but two of a myriad of other factors.



 You're right. Those aspects are are too arcane. It was about immigration, or the NHS, or housing, or English nationalism, or the Tories, or buses, or sovereignty, or Greece, or supra-national neo-liberal institutions or bananas.


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2017)

On the panel tonight: Conservative MP Jacob Rees-Mogg, Labour's shadow justice secretary Richard Burgon, Green Party co-leader Caroline Lucas, Mirror columnist Susie Boniface and David Cameron's former director of communications, Craig Oliver.

I'm convinced Jacob Rees-Mogg is a pastiche created by Iannucci, Morris or Brooker.

And whatever happened to Oliver's predecessor, that nice Mr Coulson? They should try and get him on QT. Someone must have his mobile number.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2017)

how posh is the panel tonight

is their a chin between them


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 6, 2017)

Why isn't anybody asking about the 7million of the public purse was used to refurb Moggs family home? I'd love to break his toff nose.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2017)

Richard should be with the tories with that waffle

did you take the pay rise x 3

1 minute of not answering lol


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2017)

Rees-Mogg proud that the top three hundred or whatever it was pay more tax than nine million when really that tells you about the gross inequality between a handful of super-rich and a lot of people on really low pay


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2017)

Rees-Mogg give your laws to me and my ilk, i'll soon be a lord...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'd love to break his toff nose.


You'd never tire of it, would you?  



Ax^ said:


> Richard should be with the tories with that waffle
> 
> did you take the pay rise x 3
> 
> 1 minute of not answering lol


He usually speaks sense, but he's not coming over very well tonight


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 6, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> You'd never tire of it, would you?



I'd have no problem in executing the fuckin lot of them.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2017)

young tory member check

*dust's off his QT bingo card*


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2017)

Clever dick alert "empty signifier"


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2017)

it getting a little the mirror vs the panel


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'd have no problem in executing the fuckin lot of them.


Leave at least one for me please


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2017)

Written orf  how posh is that cunt.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2017)

so posh he had a nanny

wrote an article explaining it made him a man


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 6, 2017)

Christ, the economic illiteracy and stupidity of some people in this audience is staggering.

'herp a derpa magic money tree herp derp' ffs


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> so posh he had a nanny
> 
> wrote an article explaining it made him a man


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 6, 2017)

A fine collection of ruddy-cheeks tonight, a couple of thumb-heads, a lesser-spotted young Tory not-quite-shaver, and a single deployment of the word "signifier". A decent scorecard.

*fills in I-Spy book*


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> A fine collection of ruddy-cheeks tonight, a couple of thumb-heads, a lesser-spotted young Tory not-quite-shaver, and a single deployment of the word "signifier". A decent scorecard.
> 
> *fills in I-Spy book*


Best thing about empty signifier woman is she ended up saying something completely meaningless herself as far as i could make out


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 6, 2017)

JimW said:


> Best thing about empty signifier woman is she ended up saying something completely meaningless herself as far as i could make out



It had all got a bit meta by that point


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2017)

belboid said:


> aah, it was the bloke who talked about Amazing Grace, wasn't it?



No, it was Bruise, up at the bavk, grey hair and glases.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 7, 2017)

JimW said:


> Clever dick alert "empty signifier"



I wonder what their U75 name is.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 7, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> I wonder what their U75 name is.



Was it you then?


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2017)

JimW said:


> Rees-Mogg proud that the top three hundred or whatever it was pay more tax than nine million when really that tells you about the gross inequality between a handful of super-rich and a lot of people on really low pay



My immediate thought was that he was insinuating that those nine million ought to pay more.

Once again, whilst there was mentions of turning the post-Brexit UK into a tax haven, there's never any mention with closing the loopholes the British overseas territories provide. Having partially excluded Vivienne Westwood for tax-dodging, you'd have thought Lucas could have raised it with a little hypocritical impunity.


----------



## mather (Jul 7, 2017)

stavros said:


> My immediate thought was that he was insinuating that those nine million ought to pay more.
> 
> Once again, whilst there was mentions of turning the post-Brexit UK into a tax haven, there's never any mention with closing the loopholes the British overseas territories provide. Having partially excluded Vivienne Westwood for tax-dodging, you'd have thought Lucas could have raised it with a little hypocritical impunity.



Which is why I think our overseas territories, what is left of them anyway, should have their self-governing status abolished and fully integrated into the UK proper, France does it with it's territories.


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2017)

mather said:


> France does it with it's territories.



Does it do so for all of them? My knowledge of the bits of France around the world is sketchy, to say the least.

I think the Netherlands and Portugal, two other colonial powers, have their own havens. One of my thoughts, pre-referendum, was that these and others assorted EU nations could reach a common agreement on their overseas territories and the secrecy, money laundering and tax-dodging that goes on there.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 8, 2017)

stavros said:


> Does it do so for all of them? My knowledge of the bits of France around the world is sketchy, to say the least.


I think so. I know the people on Guadeloupe had a vote in the recent presidential elections


----------



## snadge (Jul 9, 2017)

Congolese may sway Belgium's vote one day.


----------



## mather (Jul 9, 2017)

stavros said:


> Does it do so for all of them? My knowledge of the bits of France around the world is sketchy, to say the least.



Yes. All of the French overseas territories have representation in the French national assembly and senate and their respective populations are allowed to vote in the French presidential elections. 



stavros said:


> I think the Netherlands and Portugal, two other colonial powers, have their own havens.



Portugal no longer has any overseas territories with the exception of the Azores and Madeira but they are part of Portugal proper, the last one was Macau which was given back to China in 1999. I know the Dutch have a few territories in the Caribbean but I have no idea what their status is.



stavros said:


> One of my thoughts, pre-referendum, was that these and others assorted EU nations could reach a common agreement on their overseas territories and the secrecy, money laundering and tax-dodging that goes on there.



No good reason why we can't sort out our own tax havens, we don't need the EU for that.


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2017)

mather said:


> Yes. All of the French overseas territories have representation in the French national assembly and senate and their respective populations are allowed to vote in the French presidential elections





mather said:


> Portugal no longer has any overseas territories with the exception of the Azores and Madeira but they are part of Portugal proper, the last one was Macau which was given back to China in 1999. I know the Dutch have a few territories in the Caribbean but I have no idea what their status is.



I guess what I was asking was regarding their autonomy regarding taxation. For example, I think Madeira has lower rates for some taxes than mainland Portugal, perhaps corporation and income tax.




mather said:


> No good reason why we can't sort out our own tax havens, we don't need the EU for that.



I'm totally with you on that. My thought was the whole would be greater than the sum of its parts, so that a company having their nice arrangements in Guernsey taken away from them couldn't then head south-west to Madeira instead to exploit their loopholes.


----------



## mather (Jul 9, 2017)

stavros said:


> I guess what I was asking was regarding their autonomy regarding taxation. For example, I think Madeira has lower rates for some taxes than mainland Portugal, perhaps corporation and income tax.



I'm assuming that French law applies to it's overseas territories as it does to France proper as France has always had a strong centralising tradition but I don't know for certain. As for Portugal, I really don't know.



stavros said:


> 'm totally with you on that. My thought was the whole would be greater than the sum of its parts, so that a company having their nice arrangements in Guernsey taken away from them couldn't then head south-west to Madeira instead to exploit their loopholes.



What about all those tax havens that are outside of EU jurisdiction? Regardless of what others do we (Britain) should just get rid of them.


----------



## stavros (Jul 10, 2017)

mather said:


> What about all those tax havens that are outside of EU jurisdiction? Regardless of what others do we (Britain) should just get rid of them.



Like Switzerland, Monaco, Delaware, etc? I'm not sure if anything can be done specifically on those, aside from imposing trading tariffs on money and assets coming or going there to make up the shortfall. We, as a collective of those in the countries who lose out, ought to question why they exist, and whether it's fair.

I agree Britain should remedy its own taxation anomalies. If was going to happen at any time recently you suspect it may have been 1997-2005 - strong Labour majority - but as far as I know nothing was done.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2017)

" terminoligical inexactitude" 

Jacob Rees-Mogg: Terminological inexactitude over Brexit - BBC News


----------



## phillm (Aug 30, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> All this stuff.
> 
> Regardless of the problems with the people making this stuff public.



That link's broken when I tried it - here's another voice on the same thing. 

Another Antisemitic Voice


----------



## Combustible (Aug 31, 2017)

phillm said:


> That link's broken when I tried it - here's another voice on the same thing.
> 
> Another Antisemitic Voice



That blog is clearly right on a lot of things but the part about Israel and the IHRA does not make a lot of sense. Apparently the fact that 93% of Jews see the state of Israel as part of their identity makes it an intrinsic part of their identity (how can it be intrinsic?), and therefore saying that Israel is a racist endeavour is calling 93% of Jews racist and is akin to saying they are the enemy. But that is just the nature of nationalism isn't it? Nearly all nationalist and/or imperialist ventures (including those which would be described as racist) are supported by the vast majority of the population of the country instigating it. The reasons may be explicitly racist or maybe based various other nationalist myths and arguments. It doesn't mean that by criticising the venture you are calling the whole population of that country are racists or the enemy.


----------



## doodlelogic (Aug 31, 2017)

9 million at the bottom should pay more tax? Well counter-intuitive but probably would work out better. Constant raising of personal allowance doesn't help people who 'fall out of tax' nearly as much in cash terms - helps those on 40% tax rate at least twice as much.  It's a trap the Tories use to say how they are helping those at the bottom and it's just not true.  If you look at what that's been traded off for like tax credit cuts, universal credit bollocks, ATOS & DWP chaos on disability benefits & 20% VAT.


----------



## doodlelogic (Aug 31, 2017)

Combustible - it's a paradox - see Steve Cohen's old poem:

That's Funny, You Don't Look Anti-Semitic: I am an anti-Zionist Zionist by Steve Cohen


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2017)

Presumably QT starts up again soon.


----------



## tim (Sep 2, 2017)

mather said:


> I'm assuming that French law applies to it's overseas territories as it does to France proper as France has always had a strong centralising tradition but I don't know for certain. As for Portugal, I really don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> What about all those tax havens that are outside of EU jurisdiction? Regardless of what others do we (Britain) should just get rid of them.



Yes, because we'd look a lot cleaner, even though in reality much global money laundering could still be coordinated in London.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 4, 2017)

Combustible said:


> That blog is clearly right on a lot of things but the part about Israel and the IHRA does not make a lot of sense. Apparently the fact that 93% of Jews see the state of Israel as part of their identity makes it an intrinsic part of their identity (how can it be intrinsic?), and therefore saying that Israel is a racist endeavour is calling 93% of Jews racist and is akin to saying they are the enemy. But that is just the nature of nationalism isn't it? Nearly all nationalist and/or imperialist ventures (including those which would be described as racist) are supported by the vast majority of the population of the country instigating it. The reasons may be explicitly racist or maybe based various other nationalist myths and arguments. It doesn't mean that by criticising the venture you are calling the whole population of that country are racists or the enemy.


Of course Israel is part of Jewish identity, read the Bible, it tells you where on the earth that Jews 'come from'.


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2017)

stavros said:


> Presumably QT starts up again soon.



It starts again this coming Thursday. Will Self is the only announced guest so far.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2017)

. wrong thread lol


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 14, 2017)

shouting at the telly season returns


----------



## The Flying Pig (Sep 14, 2017)

stavros said:


> It starts again this coming Thursday. Will Self is the only announced guest so far.


Does anyone bother watching that pile of trash anymore.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2017)

I think might be for the chance to feel self-righteous, finding the errors in what's said by members of the panel.

For example, Julia Hartley-Brewer last night stated that "52% of the country voted to leave", which is not true. 37.5% of those eligible to vote voted to leave the EU, more than voted to remain. Furthermore, stating that "A majority voted to control immigration" is a downright lie, as such a question wasn't on the ballot paper.

I do think, though, that Any Questions is slightly more refined (slightly).


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2017)

just a shame the current  goverment,  is not taking the fact of the  subject was not mentioned on the  ballot paper

to being a indication of why people voted to leave

may trying to appear strong on controlling immigration does make me giggle


----------



## mather (Sep 16, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> may trying to appear strong on controlling immigration does make me giggle



Especially as the Tories failed to meet the cuts to the levels of immigration that they themselves set when May was Home Secretary.


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2017)

mather said:


> Especially as the Tories failed to meet the cuts to the levels of immigration that they themselves set when May was Home Secretary.



Yes, including those non-EU migrants, over whom they did have "control".


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2017)

BBC seems to be returning to its loaded audience standard form


Corybin is terrible and will bankrupt the country

but Brexit is fine


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2017)

what happened to peter hitchens


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2017)

now that is an impressive combover


----------



## SovietArmy (Sep 28, 2017)

The audience is awful, worry about debts cost.  Clap as always.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2017)

fair play to the show runners  still slightly less imbalanced than the last series


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2017)

Angela Merkel is an Eastern European communist????


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2017)

remember the guy from the mail is still a cunt


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2017)

Germans should be more restricted about people based on race


its never ended badly before


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> remember the guy from the mail is still a cunt



I believe it was Paul Dacre who first said as much.

It was a slightly odd panel last night, with two definitely Labour and three essentially Tory.


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2017)

Do we really a ten minute "debate" on whether Boris Johnson is a loveable, oh-so-British national treasure who "speaks his mind", or a complete cunt? Still no mention of twice being sacked for lying, infidelity, or the very strong suspicion of aiding Darius Guppy in his violence or the Bullingdon adventures.


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2017)

Last week's episode is worth watching if you want to see everyone ganging up on Chris Grayling and him squirming.

Avoid the final question though, which is essentially an advert for Apple.


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2017)

Chakrabarti, Salmond and Rees-Mogg all on tomorrow night, so we may get some varying opinions.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 25, 2017)

Same faces again and again, like one of those shit celebrity quiz game programmes.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2017)

still much of the same...


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2017)

I started watching last weeks QT at work today (until the computers died), It is difficult to understand the audiences views on people who travel out to Syria?
There was no mention of people who travel out there for "legit" reasons eg one of my doctors said that when he qualified he hoped to go and work out there with MSF.
They would not even let British people back in the country, they would shoot them Etc. 
and I didn't get to the end of that one


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 2, 2017)

I might have to watch tonight's politics entertainment synthetic bollocks as my sister's husband is in the audience and has been known to get angry


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2017)

As an aside, Jonathan Dimbleby introduced someone on Any Questions last week as being from Mebyon Kernow, "The Party of Wales". This prompting much gasping/chuckling from the Cornish audience.

The older David Dimbleby turned 78 at the weekend, yet I've not heard any word of him standing down from QT yet.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2017)

Sadly, as they mentioned at the end, they did not address the care in people's home thing. Maybe tonight.
sadly, I can't make home town Croydon for next week as I'm working.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2017)

Owen Jones quoting Lenin. Not crediting him though, the wuss.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 2, 2017)

stavros said:


> As an aside, Jonathan Dimbleby introduced someone on Any Questions last week as being from Mebyon Kernow, "The Party of Wales". This prompting much gasping/chuckling from the Cornish audience.
> 
> The older David Dimbleby turned 78 at the weekend, yet I've not heard any word of him standing down from QT yet.


It's nor even 'Party' either. It's Sons [of] Cornwall.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2017)

Chakrabortty has a lot on his shoulders tonight, jesus.


Secretary of state for education and minister for women and equalities Justine Greening, 
Labour MP for Walthamstow Stella Creasy, 
television presenter Kirstie Allsopp, 
Guardian columnist and lead writer on the Paradise Papers Aditya Chakrabortty, and 
Daily Telegraph and Spectator columnist Charles Moore.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2017)

They better have tax dodging as the lead question, and Charlie "Charles" Moore better get quizzed on his proprietors' tax arrangements.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 9, 2017)

dear god i did not realise how posh Kristie is..


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 9, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> dear god i did not realise how posh Kristie is..



Her dad's like the sixth Baron of his line, former Chairman of Christies.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> dear god i did not realise how posh Kristie is..



She might also be a raving Tory.
justine greening


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 9, 2017)

hash tag said:


> She might also be a raving Tory.
> justine greening


She is...


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2017)

Stood as a candidate. So they have one Tory MP, one former PPC and a wingnut spectator columnist. Nice balance there.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2017)

Stella Creasey didn't do badly, to be fair.

Glad to see the tax discussion being had, because it really does need to be.  There is a lot to be sorted out.  The one (equivical) prop I will give to the Tory government of the last 7 years is that they have genuinely tightened a lot of tax loopholes and this genuinely has increased tax from at least the lower substrata of the rich.  The proportion of both my income and investments I am now taxed on is way higher than it was in 2010 (even notwithstanding the reduction of the top rate from 50p to 45p), and this is a good thing.  The problem they _haven't _successfully grappled with is foreign withdrawal and repatriation, and this is what has blown up in their face.  It is a really difficult problem though, to be fair.  There is a well paid and very intelligent industry focussed on avoiding tax and it's hard to stop them.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 10, 2017)

belboid said:


> Angela Merkel is an Eastern European communist????



When she was young in East Germany, she WAS in the SED. So, yeah.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 10, 2017)

Should Johnson go? They all addressed his huge fuck up over Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe and rightly so, which that bastard said we should blame the Iranians for, Not Johnson 
BUT, what about the dozens of other fuck ups he has made???


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 10, 2017)

belboid said:


> Owen Jones quoting Lenin. Not crediting him though, the wuss.



what was the quote?


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 10, 2017)

"Bankers - fuck 'um."


----------



## gosub (Nov 10, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Should Johnson go? They all addressed his huge fuck up over Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe and rightly so, which that bastard said we should blame the Iranians for, Not Johnson
> BUT, what about the dozens of other fuck ups he has made???


Can our MP, Jalwardna go as well then.  According to Hansard he has never mentioned Zaghari Ratcliffe in Parliament... And she's one of his constituents


----------



## killer b (Nov 10, 2017)

gosub said:


> Can our MP, Jalwardna go as well then.  According to Hansard he has never mentioned Zaghari Ratcliffe in Parliament... And she's one of his constituents


Tulip Siddiq seems to think she's one of _her_ constituents?


----------



## gosub (Nov 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> Tulip Siddiq seems to think she's one of _her_ constituents?


Four different people have told me she lives in Fleet.


----------



## killer b (Nov 10, 2017)

well they've been hauling Siddiq out to criticise Johnson when they've wanted her MP to speak on the  news.


----------



## gosub (Nov 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> Tulip Siddiq seems to think she's one of _her_ constituents?


Foreign Secretary forced to retract comments over Fleet mum's jail term


----------



## killer b (Nov 10, 2017)

That's great. Tulip Siddiq was on the telly the other night saying she was one of her constituents is all I know. I don't know why she'd be invited onto newsnight in that role unless she was, but maybe they made a mistake.


----------



## gosub (Nov 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> That's great. Tulip Siddiq was on the telly the other night saying she was one of her constituents is all I know. I don't know why she'd be invited onto newsnight in that role unless she was, but maybe they made a mistake.



maybe she had safehouses all over the country 

[/not helping]


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> what was the quote?


The one about just because divorce is legal, it isn’t compulsory (in relation to Catalonia)


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2017)

Charles Moore seemed to use a couple of unarguable pieces of logic. Firstly, that if you employ lots of people to make your billions for you then you're entitled to move your money offshore. Secondly, that Boris Johnson is has greater morals than Iran's theocratic rulers, and therefore doing a great job. What a hero.


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2017)

I finished watching it this evening, and it was worth it to see Moore squirm when Chakrabortty read out his 2015 piece on Labour leadership contender Yvette Cooper.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2017)

Oh, forgot to mention; Moore also told a 17 year old boy that he, the boy, had a better opinion of women than Weinstein, Fallon et al because he "hadn't experienced power yet".


----------



## kabbes (Nov 16, 2017)

stavros said:


> Oh, forgot to mention; Moore also told a 17 year old boy that he, the boy, had a better opinion of women than Weinstein, Fallon et al because he "hadn't experienced power yet".


I thought that was a poor attempt to express a valid point, namely that it isn’t about people being inherently good or bad but about the experiences that shape them, and there is thus a structural problem that inevitably arises when things are set up to give the likes of Weinstein unlimited power with no checks on his ability to use it.  

People in the studio got hung up on the notion that Moore was saying this specific boy was a rapist in waiting, but I don’t think that was in any way his point.


----------



## Riklet (Nov 16, 2017)

I dont know why there was such tutting at that. Seemed like a very valid point and very true generally. Moore for example has had his stiff of relative journo power and look at some of the shit he wrote and spouted unopposed. 

He didnt come across too badly though nonetheless, some good points made. 

Im waiting for tonight's to be up on YouTube.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 16, 2017)

plastic bottle of buckfast 

and the guy from the sun is an alcoholic


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Nov 16, 2017)

Everytime I watch this bloody program I'm just depressed as to how propagandised people are.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2017)

It's very disappointing that the Paradise Papers and tax reform in general seem to have disappeared from political discourse already.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 18, 2017)

It’s because it’s not sensational news. We already knew the rich evade taxes by stashing their money offshore & we already know the tories will never seriously tax the rich or seriously do anything about the rich evading taxes.


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2017)

Perhaps by maintaining it in the media eye enacting some change may become electorally viable. QT revisits the many of the same topics every week. This is the appearance of the Magic Money Tree which we told didn't exist.

There's been virtually no discussion on climate change for months, even though COP23 is underway at the moment.


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2017)

Credit to Abbott for explaining to Clark that sensibly regulated capitalism doesn't instantly turn a country in Cuba or Venezuela, and credit for QT for opening with "Is capitalism a bit shit?" as a first question.


----------



## Riklet (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah was very much enjoying that! Got my vpn workin finally 

Shame it got cut short. Diane Abbot wasn't too bad eh, one cringe moment when she didn't answer the direct democracy question, a real missed opportunity imo.


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm not sure I'd come across Dreda Say Mitchell before, but she seemed relatively sensible. Her hair also deserves massive respect.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 30, 2017)

new leader of ukip say's if you been a member of britian first you cannot be part of ukip





also "loads of muslim friends"


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 30, 2017)

fair play to the replacement troy...

still a cunt but hell of a preformance to follow


----------



## dweller (Nov 30, 2017)

killer b said:


> That's great. Tulip Siddiq was on the telly the other night saying she was one of her constituents is all I know. I don't know why she'd be invited onto newsnight in that role unless she was, but maybe they made a mistake.


I don't know why they're mentioning Fleet as far as I know she and her husband live in West Hampstead which is in Siddiq's constituency. 
That is where they had a rally recently at which Siddiq was questioned by Channel 4 News.


----------



## gosub (Dec 1, 2017)

dweller said:


> I don't know why they're mentioning Fleet as far as I know she and her husband live in West Hampstead which is in Siddiq's constituency.
> That is where they had a rally recently at which Siddiq was questioned by Channel 4 News.


Took me a while to work it out:  the mother in law lives there; and has been campaigning hard, though as I said her MP has done f.a


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2018)

Gina Miller, Piers Morgan , Dawn Butler , Nish Kumar and Dominic Raab on tonights show from Islington.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 11, 2018)

damn you sir i'm now listening to piers


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> damn you sir i'm now listening to piers


Could be worse if i had to see him too! God bless the Radio


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2018)

I wonder how much Miller and her hedge fund hubby have to lose.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2018)

The Mcdonnell point was nicely swerved!


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 12, 2018)

Thought it was a set-up on Dawn Butler. Dimbleby holding off while Morgan got stuck in. The framing of the Toby Young question (something like, are young people just snowflakes who can't handle provocative views or some such shite) was pretty fucking unbelievable. The use of 'snowflake' - from MRA/fash to Dimbleby and A. Neil in no time at all. Lot of cunts showing their true colours at the mo. Leave no fascist alive is the only sensible policy.


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2018)

There was a missed opportunity when McDonnell's comment was brought up to cite multiple quotes from the Foreign Secretary.

Dimbleby or the producers should have the capacity to collapse a panelist's chair, Graham Norton-style, if they're avoiding the question, being overly cliché-ed, or just being a cunt. The latter scenario may have meant Piers Moron leaving very early.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 13, 2018)

The Pale King said:


> Thought it was a set-up on Dawn Butler. Dimbleby holding off while Morgan got stuck in. The framing of the Toby Young question (something like, are young people just snowflakes who can't handle provocative views or some such shite) was pretty fucking unbelievable. The use of 'snowflake' - from MRA/fash to Dimbleby and A. Neil in no time at all. Lot of cunts showing their true colours at the mo. Leave no fascist alive is the only sensible policy.



Tbf to Toby young, she got most of her allegations against him completely wrong or really out of context. I’d probably be taking legal action if I was him. Total fuckwit mind you but get ya facts straight if you’re going to go after him. There’s plenty of other shit she could have dredged up other than the stuff she quoted.

I’d also like to know labours position on Brexit. My local labour MP Kate hoey was a rabid and open supporter of it, posing with Farage, but Corbyns been, well, coy should we say.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Tbf to Toby young, she got most of her allegations against him completely wrong or really out of context. I’d probably be taking legal action if I was him. Total fuckwit mind you but get ya facts straight if you’re going to go after him. There’s plenty of other shit she could have dredged up other than the stuff she quoted.
> 
> I’d also like to know labours position on Brexit. My local labour MP Kate hoey was a rabid and open supporter of it, posing with Farage, but Corbyns been, well, coy should we say.



you spent ages getting swearingly vehement about how useless corbyn was and how he'd get destroyed at a GE mind. The labour party have been reasonably clear on it. A jobs first brexit, nothings off the table yet. What more do you want? details on what? Unless theres another GE soonish the process will be well underway before we have another scheduled GE. Of course the tories and the labour right have been pressing this one, the idea of course is to alienate the labour remain vote- _corbyns lied to you_. Credibility undermining is the way now that the post GE landscape has changed. See also: 'he was bullshitting on the student loans stuff'
El Corbo the terrorist marxist is still a go-to drum but even thats old hat now. Its worked on those it has and not on those it didn't


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 13, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> What more do you want?


For referendum result to be ignored and the UK to stay in the EU.


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 13, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Tbf to Toby young, she got most of her allegations against him completely wrong or really out of context. I’d probably be taking legal action if I was him. Total fuckwit mind you but get ya facts straight if you’re going to go after him. There’s plenty of other shit she could have dredged up other than the stuff she quoted.
> 
> I’d also like to know labours position on Brexit. My local labour MP Kate hoey was a rabid and open supporter of it, posing with Farage, but Corbyns been, well, coy should we say.



Young has no grounds for legal action against Dawn Butler. You sound like an easy mark for an unprincipled lawyer.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 13, 2018)

The Pale King said:


> Young has no grounds for legal action against Dawn Butler. You sound like an easy mark for an unprincipled lawyer.



Loath as I am to defend such a fuckwit as Toby Young, she got her facts a little ‘mixed up’. On national telly. I’d assume that’s a pretty open and shut case for a libel lawyer.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 13, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> you spent ages getting swearingly vehement about how useless corbyn was and how he'd get destroyed at a GE mind. The labour party have been reasonably clear on it. A jobs first brexit, nothings off the table yet. What more do you want? details on what? Unless theres another GE soonish the process will be well underway before we have another scheduled GE. Of course the tories and the labour right have been pressing this one, the idea of course is to alienate the labour remain vote- _corbyns lied to you_. Credibility undermining is the way now that the post GE landscape has changed. See also: 'he was bullshitting on the student loans stuff'
> El Corbo the terrorist marxist is still a go-to drum but even thats old hat now. Its worked on those it has and not on those it didn't



I’ve got no idea what the fuck this is. Maybe repost it when you’ve sobered up?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> I’ve got no idea what the fuck this is. Maybe repost it when you’ve sobered up?


its perfectly legible. Maybe read it when you can cope with basic english?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 14, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Loath as I am to defend such a fuckwit as Toby Young, she got her facts a little ‘mixed up’. On national telly. I’d assume that’s a pretty open and shut case for a libel lawyer.


And what are his financial damages?  What additional harm has he suffered to his reputation and how has this led to him suffering loss?

He has no case.  You can’t have an already fucked reputation be further damaged.  I can say what I like about eg Gary Glitter and he would have no recourse.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 14, 2018)

Good to see the boot being put into Toby Young. We've known he's a fucking cunt here for nigh on 7 years....

Gina Miller might actually have been even more annoying smug out of touch and truly insufferable than Piers Morgan. I actually, despite myself, agreed with the chuckling Ham Hock a few times. Even though he's a reprehensible sexist arrogant turd.  But Gina Miller just boils my piss.

There was definitely a bit of a pickle over the 'free speech' issue though. I personally don't think Toby Youngs twitter rantings and offensive shite are the main reason to exclude him from public office and responsibility related to education. There are even better reasons.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 15, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> its perfectly legible. Maybe read it when you can cope with basic english?



Nope. Tried again. Questioning my command of basic English btw is pretty bizarre considering the grammatical genius you’ve displayed up there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2018)

its perfectly readable. But, much like your opinions on Corbyns electability, your comprehension skills are self evidently shite.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 15, 2018)

I have to agree that it is perfectly readable.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 15, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> its perfectly readable. But, much like your opinions on Corbyns electability, your comprehension skills are self evidently shite.



Nope, still no idea. Was Corbyn elected btw? Did I miss something?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2018)

kabbes said:


> I have to agree that it is perfectly readable.


inelegant perhaps, but it is readable english. 


Reiabuzz said:


> Nope, still no idea


well, then we are done here. Next time I'll attempt to couch it in words of fewer syllables, just for you.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 15, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Nope, still no idea. Was Corbyn elected btw? Did I miss something?


Yes, with 73% of the vote. How did your party do?


----------



## maomao (Jan 15, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Nope, still no idea. Was Corbyn elected btw? Did I miss something?


It's perfectly comprehensible. It does refer to things that you said in your post without specifically restating them so you do need a brain that can hold two or three pieces of information for at least a minute and half. There are no grammatical errors that I can see.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 15, 2018)

Yup definitely readable here too.


----------



## sealion (Jan 18, 2018)

Tonights show

Conservative culture minister, Margot James MP, the mayor of Greater Manchester and former Labour MP, Andy Burnham, chairman of the Royal Bank of Scotland, Howard Davies, arts advisor and former deputy mayor of London for culture, Munira Mirza, and the Oscar-winning screenwriter, Dustin Lance Black.


----------



## stavros (Jan 22, 2018)

They did the usual NHS and Brexit staples, but it was oddly unemotional, other than the American bloke, who seemed to be in auto-luvvie mode.

They've now stuck video coverage of QT Extra Time on the iplayer, with Adrian Chiles. TV coverage of a radio studio is a bit Mid-Morning Matters.


----------



## sealion (Jan 22, 2018)

I thought it was all a bit flat and toothless.


----------



## mather (Jan 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> I thought it was all a bit flat and toothless.



What did you expect with that line up?


----------



## sealion (Jan 22, 2018)

mather said:


> What did you expect with that line up?


Fair point


----------



## Riklet (Jan 23, 2018)

God that whiney American.  Never again. Please. At least you can boo hiss Rees Mogg.

Yeah not up to the previous few month's exciting standards. Andy Burnham was well prepped. Treading carefully defo... hrmm!


----------



## Humirax (Jan 23, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> For referendum result to be ignored and the UK to stay in the EU.


The problem with that is then the issue won't go away. I say lets have brexit, to show people what a shit idea it actually is. It is the only way people are going to learn- the hard way.


----------



## Humirax (Jan 23, 2018)

The Pale King said:


> Thought it was a set-up on Dawn Butler. Dimbleby holding off while Morgan got stuck in. The framing of the Toby Young question (something like, are young people just snowflakes who can't handle provocative views or some such shite) was pretty fucking unbelievable. The use of 'snowflake' - from MRA/fash to Dimbleby and A. Neil in no time at all. Lot of cunts showing their true colours at the mo. Leave no fascist alive is the only sensible policy.


You actually bother to watch Question Time? You are the source of your own frustration.


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 23, 2018)

Humirax said:


> You actually bother to watch Question Time? You are the source of your own frustration.



Yeah I try and stay away but it's like a moth to the flame at times. No worries this week though because I put my foot through the screen last Thursday


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2018)

Tomorrow is from Dumfries, so we'll get Scottish independence yet again to complement Brexit-is-shite/great, Trump-is-a-cunt and the NHS.

Added to that, yet another Dacre mouthpiece in Peter Oborne is on it.


----------



## stavros (Jan 26, 2018)

Finally, someone for Labour responds to criticism of Blair/Brown-ism by pointing out that the leadership has changed.

At least when Peter Oborne criticises someone, Great Ormand Street in this case, for having morals he's not being a hypocrite.


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2018)

On Any Questions, Gisela Stuart tried to defend the £350m bus by saying we can't say that figure doesn't exist because we haven't left the EU yet.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 1, 2018)

Tim Stanley is a gobshite


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 1, 2018)

'lets get a bit of thatcherism back'! Yep Ax he is a complete and utter gobshite.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Feb 1, 2018)

Some of that audience tonight look and sound like they are just a few notches away from fisticuffs or tears. The division is multifaceted and is deepening.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 1, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> 'lets get a bit of thatcherism back'! Yep Ax he is a complete and utter gobshite.



and a pro lifer


so a complete bellend to boot


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2018)

stavros said:


> On Any Questions, Gisela Stuart tried to defend the £350m bus by saying we can't say that figure doesn't exist because we haven't left the EU yet.



I suppose that is like answering the riddle of Schrodinger's cat by saying its not yet time for it to be in the box.


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2018)

There did seem to be a high wanker quotient in the audience last night. I'm trying to abide by a rule where if anyone says words to effect of, "The British people voted for Brexit because...", I tend dismiss them wholly. Transposing your opinion, however valid, onto anyone else renders your contribution a little meaningless.


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh wonderful; an audience member who thinks we can save the NHS by using the foreign aid budget.


----------



## Horus Snacks (Feb 9, 2018)

I just don't understand this Tracy emin art


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 10, 2018)

Horus Snacks said:


> I just don't understand this Tracy emin art



I don't understand returning banned posters


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2018)

What, pray tell, has Camilla Cavendish done to deserve a place on the legislature? Why does no one on QT ever question the daft historical anachronism of the House of Lords?


----------



## Riklet (Feb 17, 2018)

God David Lammy was so fucking awful on the Oxfam thing. Pure South Park.


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2018)

I find any discussion on different education systems quickly descends into anecdote, which doesn't serve anyone. One might argue that prefacing your a statement with "As a parent/grandparent..." can render you very likely to be bias for or against one particular system. That said, we all went through at least one system ourselves, and our opinions of that system will largely be affected by personal experience.

I'm always a little surprised when people say that healthy food is expensive. Meat may be an exception, but I've always found fruit, veg and grains to be very cheap. The availability of time to cook may be a bigger factor.


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm sure everyone was worried about his whereabouts, so you'll be pleased to hear that the long forgotten Nigel "7 elections" Farage will be on next week's show.


----------



## billbond (Feb 19, 2018)

stavros said:


> I'm sure everyone was worried about his whereabouts, so you'll be pleased to hear that the long forgotten Nigel "7 elections" Farage will be on next week's show.



Not forgotten at all i would say,his on the radio a couple of times a week Lbc
I think many of his 17mill plus fans still know his about
"7 elections" im guessing not a fan
As many have said done it in the big one that counted


----------



## billbond (Feb 19, 2018)

I avoided when i saw Lammy was on it last week
May watch it now now thou
QT is finished now anyway, like HIGNFY time to put it out of its misery


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2018)

billbond said:


> I think many of his 17mill plus fans still know his about



I don't remember the ballot paper containing the condition for leaving that you had to think Mr Farage was a good thing.


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2018)

A new low is reached this evening as the political editor of the Sunday Express no less is appearing.

*Hopes for a question on a 1997 Paris car crash*


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 22, 2018)

go on 2 jags


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> go on 2 jags


Who's that, John Prescott? the Bomber of Baghdad?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 22, 2018)

Ash = ❤


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 22, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Ash = ❤


Awesome, isn't she!


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2018)

I think I may have posited this in previous weeks. If so, I'll repeat it here.

Regarding Brexit, if someone says, "We voted for control of our laws/our borders/to leave the single market/etc" (delete as applicable), they should have their mic instantly disabled, or a bucket of gunge fall on their head, whichever is easiest and cheapest. "We", meaning those who voted in the referendum in June 2016, voted only for leaving the European Union. Nothing else was on the ballot paper. Transposing any reasoning you as an individual had onto the remainder of the electorate is deeply flawed.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 23, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Who's that, John Prescott? the Bomber of Baghdad?



he a good orator for a northern fella and he is controlling the room..

not that you should listen to the cunt


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> he a good orator for a northern fella and he is controlling the room..
> 
> not that you should listen to the cunt


I can't stand him and his Blair tricked me crap. He was deputy prime minister. Plays the bumbling idiot card a little too hard, he knows full well. Millions are dead because of the likes him


----------



## Riklet (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah the real Prescot revisionist version of history there. 

Ash was good but not great. Didnt really answer questions well. Progressive left types surely have to hold themselves to a high standard in that respect - engaging with what people are saying and asking.

Def interesting watching tho. Looking forward to Blackpool!


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2018)

The QT producers should really fuck over Ken Clarke and Nigel Farage tonight by having no questions at all on Brexit.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 1, 2018)

Ken and NIgels 32nd appearance to boot


why is the BBC still trying to ram Farrage down the nations throat


----------



## sealion (Mar 1, 2018)

They got in a heavyweight from Blue Peter to stir things up too!


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 1, 2018)

Farage fucked on fracking.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 1, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> Ken and NIgels 32nd appearance to boot
> 
> 
> why is the BBC still trying to ram Farrage down the nations throat



I expect he just nags them continuously until they let him on.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm getting on with life throwing snowballs you fuck.


----------



## billbond (Mar 2, 2018)

8ball said:


> I expect he just nags them continuously until they let him on.



He was last on it in 2016
Only reason i watched it was cos he was on it
Its finished now QT, had its day
Some kid from blue peter ?? on it and the rodent looking Owen Jones(the older one)
The blonde was rather dishy


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 2, 2018)

...another great addition to the boards via the dulwich hamlet forum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2018)

billbond said:


> He was last on it in 2016
> Only reason i watched it was cos he was on it
> Its finished now QT, had its day
> Some kid from blue peter ?? on it and the rodent looking Owen Jones(the older one)
> The blonde was rather dishy


dishy, eh?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 2, 2018)

who was the blonde? hesletine? boris johnson?


----------



## Riklet (Mar 2, 2018)

I thought that was a good episode btw. Very interesting.


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2018)

Farage now has more appearances on QT than anyone else this century (including, you sometimes feel, Dimbleby).

Chinyanganya (ex-Blue Peter presenter) admirably tried to bring climate change into the conversation. Whilst a relatively slow-moving beast, it is very disappointing how little it is discussed on QT and other mainstream media.


----------



## stavros (Mar 5, 2018)

Rowetta from the Happy Mondays was the special guest on QT Extra Time last week, citing Bez with regard fracking.


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2018)

Dimbleby is obviously a keen football fan:


> Should we withdraw British involvement from the World Cup?



Scotland and Wales are well ahead of you on that, Dimbles.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 10, 2018)

God what an awful bunch of that there London types (quite a lot of) the audience yesterday. And the yellow restaurant lady oh my.....

'Why cant we all just get on and put the country first' etc etc 

Vom at that young tory cunt with the rp accent and gold chain who squeeked up early on, too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 10, 2018)

Riklet said:


> Vom at that young tory cunt with the rp accent and gold chain who squeeked up early on, too.



He looked like a right weirdo... like he was in fancy dress as a peado from the 80s


----------



## Riklet (Mar 16, 2018)

"But... you have to have borders!" says Mairead McGuinnes, who's so chuffed with herself at borders coming down and the EU being one big happy family.

So it's confirmed, it'll be the EU who will be putting them up in this borderless land of peace and freedom, apparently.

She is possibly one of the biggest full-of-shit delusionals theyve had on all year.  She makes Rees Mogg and loony Kier seem almost sane.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2018)

I've seen all but the last question so far. I'm not sure in the time I've watched that they've discussed anything except Russia and Brexit.

Does anyone ever watch Extra Time? They have a couple of members of the public on there to get the proles views. One guy a couple of weeks ago thought that the EU owed Britain due to the Battle of the Somme.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 22, 2018)

Peter HItchens

always a cock


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 22, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> who was the blonde? hesletine? boris johnson?



Threesome with Boris, Hezza and the corpse of Jimmy Saville.


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> Peter HItchens
> 
> always a cock



I expected him to be a deliberate contrarian, but I didn't expect him to be a Russian apologist.


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2018)

A couple of missed opportunities last night, firstly as Boris Johnson's record of using racist language was not discussed when brought up, it seemed for fear of offending his brother. Last night, he was a cabinet colleague, not a brother.

The other one was to question, when Jewish schools were mentioned, why faith schools are permitted and in some circumstances encouraged.

However, Dimbleby did say "bollocks" at least twice, which on its own makes the episode a success.


----------



## billbond (Apr 14, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> He looked like a right weirdo... like he was in fancy dress as a peado from the 80s



Yeah if only he had dressed up like Izzard, now there is a weirdo


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 14, 2018)

billbond said:


> Yeah if only he had dressed up like Izzard, now there is a weirdo


I, for one, would love to hear your further thoughts on this.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 14, 2018)

billbond said:


> Yeah if only he had dressed up like Izzard, now there is a weirdo



What?


----------



## billbond (Apr 14, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> Peter HItchens
> 
> always a cock



I like him
Talks a lot of sense, needs to be on more


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2018)

billbond said:


> I like him
> Talks a lot of sense, needs to be on more



Are there any elements where you think he could improve?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 14, 2018)

billbond said:


> I like him
> Talks a lot of sense, needs to be on more



Stop trolling.


----------



## billbond (Apr 14, 2018)

stavros said:


> Are there any elements where you think he could improve?


Not really no
Just like what he says and find him honest and interesting
Maybe could smile a bit more


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2018)

billbond said:


> Talks a lot of sense, needs to be on more



I think more generally, there always seems to be a shortage of Mail journalists on Question Time.


----------



## billbond (Apr 14, 2018)

stavros said:


> I think more generally, there always seems to be a shortage of Mail journalists on Question Time.



Oakeshott was on it when she was on the Mail team, dont think she went down well with the audience.
Most of the people i talk to and  sites i look at online seem to think  that QT has had its day and dont watch it anymore.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 14, 2018)

billbond said:


> I like him
> Talks a lot of sense, needs to be on more



have you tried the daily mail comments section



btw you went rather quiet for a bit after the  game on paddy's day


----------



## billbond (Apr 14, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> have you tried the daily mail comments section
> 
> 
> 
> btw you went rather quiet for a bit after the  game on paddy's day


why was it a world cup win


----------



## billbond (Apr 14, 2018)

have you tried the daily mail comments section

will have a look later, i have the paper now


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 14, 2018)

waits for billbond to pass out


----------



## stavros (Apr 15, 2018)

billbond said:


> Oakeshott was on it when she was on the Mail team, dont think she went down well with the audience.



Is that Oakeshott, famous for co-writing a book for an unelected tax-dodging peer who had a grudge against the then Prime Minister, attention seeking with a totally unsubstantiated story about a pig? She certainly shows Woodward and Bernstein what real investigative journalism is.

In the words of David Dimbleby, bollocks.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 26, 2018)

odd that the windrush scandel and the idea of targets for denying people of permanent residency is the main topic



when its is the same system that  they have been running on the benefit system for the last 10 years


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Farmer Giles (Apr 28, 2018)

That Jennings dude phones up Iain Lee's show on the radio and Iain lets him hang himself every time. He even calls him Racist Johnathan.


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2018)

That Tax Payers' Alliance wonk was very selective about which polling she believed.

And credit to that audience member who called her out for implying that the referendum asked questions beyond whether to stay or not in the EU. It's a shame that Dimbleby doesn't instantly gag any panel member, from either side of the debate, who suggests otherwise. That said, I am sensing a hardening of his tolerance levels in recent weeks, which is to be welcomed.


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2018)

stavros said:


> That Tax Payers' Alliance wonk was very selective about which polling she believed.



She then popped up on The Daily Politics yesterday, claiming that John McDonnell and Diane Abbott were hypocrites to oppose grammar schools because they went to one themselves.


----------



## Riklet (May 13, 2018)

Busy schedule there for the wrong 'un!

How do people think Chukka came across there? He's definitely not bad at speaking, at all.  Answered questions with some kind of politics aside from just "The Tories....." even tho I didnt agree with a fair bit he said.

Happy to dish out some dirt on Agag too, since he seems relatively clean in the UK.  But have a look in Spanish online and you can find some nice tidbits. Some are about Italy, where he has had extensive business dealings. Supposed F1 loving respectable hardworking business owner worried about Brexit, a real Mr Normal.  Chortle chortle. Right-wing PP loony extreme Catholic (just like every normal Spaniard, as he claimed on QT lol), married to Aznar and Ana Botella's daughter. His name came up linked to the "Caja B" kickbacks dodginess in the massive and ongoing caso Gurtel corruption investigation, too. Although not surprising really as pretty much every bigwig, high-flyer and young bright thing in the PP has been linked to dodgy money and corruption through it.


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2018)

Riklet said:


> Busy schedule there for the wrong 'un!



I think she was doing Andrew Marr this morning as well, so to speak.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2018)

Gaza and Grenfell uniting most of the audience tonight


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 17, 2018)

Love the woman’s TShirt, clearly in shot behind an audience questioner tonight - “You are never more than ten feet away from @ Tory” certainly true on Questiontime, natural home of the Bluekip plant.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 18, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Love the woman’s TShirt, clearly in shot behind an audience questioner tonight - “You are never more than ten feet away from @ Tory” certainly true on Questiontime, natural home of the Bluekip plant.


I looked for that as soon as I seen it.
Tory Rat T-Shirt - PUNX.UK
The guy who shopped at Waitrose comparing knives in kensington and Bath, what a tool.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Calamity1971 (May 18, 2018)

Outrage 
BBC Question Time audience member wears T-shirt critical of Tories | Daily Mail Online


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> View attachment 135713



My initial thought was that Tracy Island had a new resident.


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2018)

Otherwise, it was a shame there was no room to discuss rail privatisation and its success or otherwise.


----------



## Ax^ (May 24, 2018)

why do i still watch this


----------



## Ax^ (May 24, 2018)

*takes that back*

-


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2018)

Any comment on inviting the homophobic Brian Souter onto QT?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2018)

I used to watch religiously, then I stopped, and I don't miss it at all.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 2, 2018)

stavros said:


> Any comment on inviting the homophobic Brian Souter onto QT?



Can't stand Souter, but was pleased to see Darren McGarvey on. He's a good lad, and the only reason I watched.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I used to watch religiously, then I stopped, and I don't miss it at all.



I've got to be honest and say that they have more rounded, deeper discussions on various big issues on Frankie Boyle's show.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2018)

stavros said:


> I've got to be honest and say that they have more rounded, deeper discussions on various big issues on Frankie Boyle's show.


Now that I did watch  
He looks so much better now he has had a shave !!


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Now that I did watch
> He looks so much better now he has had a shave !!



He's got a show on Russia on at 9pm tonight. I'm not sure how comedic and how documentarian it'll be. Hopefully he won't hold back.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 3, 2018)

Frank's Russia show is not to bad

showing Russia view point on most thing is about 30 years old 

amd

tis a good example of why its not going to be a good idea to be an english
fan at the world cup


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2018)

There was a good U2 joke near the beginning too.


----------



## billbond (Jun 4, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Outrage
> BBC Question Time audience member wears T-shirt critical of Tories | Daily Mail Online



A gammoness some might say


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 5, 2018)

My four-week old son goes bright red and angry before he spurts out a load of poorly formed shit, it’s like I don’t need to watch kippers on Question Time for that sort of thing anymore.


----------



## billbond (Jun 5, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> My four-week old son goes bright red and angry before he spurts out a load of poorly formed shit, it’s like I don’t need to watch kippers on Question Time for that sort of thing anymore.



Yes Abbott is bad when she is on it i agree


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2018)

Tomorrow has Damian Hinds, Shami Chakrabarti, Richard Reed (Innocent Drinks), Alison Phillips (Mirror) and Richard Madeley. Hinds had a new orifice torn for him by Andrew Marr a couple of weeks back, owing to his inability to accept Marr's IFS figures on education spending, so we can but hope Madeley roasts him.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2018)

(Class Wars) Working Class Question Time #1


some good bits in amongst it....shock horror has to be class war brexit poll of 3 abstain 2 remain and remain support from the floor! some more mics and it could be good


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2018)

stavros said:


> we can but hope Madeley roasts him.


jesus. the cunt cuts off one interview and suddenly he's paxman reborn.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2018)

that is the second most unconvincing comb over that i have ever seen..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> that is the second most unconvincing comb over that i have ever seen..


I was more intrigued with his eyelashes! Looked like he'd opened the oven door at 300°c. 
Enya, sail away sail away man made to look like a tit


----------



## hash tag (Jun 8, 2018)

There was a question a while back, shouldn't politicians be made to answercthe question. In lieu of Madeley's recent debarkle, perhaps it would have been a good time to ask another question like this. His technique with Gavin Williamson meant we all learnt nothing and both he and gw simply showed a lack of experience and naivitity.


----------



## nardy (Jun 8, 2018)

91 pages about this crappy show -- WHY?

No viewers' opinions are ever changed in the long run (okay, maybe for a day or so, but then reverted to the norm).

Ffs, this is just proposed as entertainment for the masses by the cynics who make it. Let's not be fooled that it does any good for the left, the right, or anyone else.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2018)

nardy said:


> 91 pages about this crappy show -- WHY?


WHY not? Tonight we have covered bad comb overs, singed eyelashes and madeleys a prick. Personally I can't wait for Caernarfon
.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 8, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> WHY not? Tonight we have covered bad comb overs, singed eyelashes and madeleys a prick. Personally I can't wait for Caernarfon
> .



There's lots of ways to learn that Richard Madeley's a prick. But none of them are worthwhile, and most of us did them in the 90s.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2018)

Raheem said:


> There's lots of ways to learn that Richard Madeley's a prick. But none of them are worthwhile, and most of us did them in the 90s.


I did too.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 8, 2018)

A meme that's starting to annoy me. When brexshitters say "just get on with it" and lazily invoke Winston Churchill to their sentiments.

Churchill would almost certainly have been a remainer.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 8, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> Churchill would almost certainly have been a remainer.



He'd have had us in the Treaty of Rome if it had been up to him. Mind you, as a remainder, that does give me pause.


----------



## billbond (Jun 8, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> A meme that's starting to annoy me. When brexshitters say "just get on with it" and lazily invoke Winston Churchill to their sentiments.
> 
> Churchill would almost certainly have been a remainer.



And i get a little annoyed by people calling other people "Brexshitters"
Enjoy your gammon
Also a bit poor picking on peoples looks looking at the comments, did not think  this was allowed on here tbh
Tbf just looked he has good hair for a man of his age i bet millions would love to have his barnet, just saying
Not a fan of his at all but think its a poor show to have go about someones looks.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> Tbf just looked he has good hair for a man of his age i bet millions would love to have his barnet.




it quite easy your grow the hair at the back of your head below the bald spot out and comb it around your head


i'd not admire it


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> And i get a little annoyed by people calling other people "Brexshitters"
> Enjoy your gammon
> Also a bit poor picking on peoples looks looking at the comments, did not think  this was allowed on here tbh
> Tbf just looked he has good hair for a man of his age i bet millions would love to have his barnet, just saying
> Not a fan of his at all but think its a poor show to have go about someones looks.



Where did I mention anyone's looks? I think you are quoting my post, but actually commenting on someone else's.


----------



## billbond (Jun 9, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> it quite easy your grow the hair at the back of your head below the bald spot out and comb it around your head
> 
> 
> i'd not admire it



Ha ha fair enough,might give it a try


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2018)

What's the point of Isabel Oakeshott, and what has she done to warrant repeated talking-head appearances on the Beeb? She denies being a tabloid hack, despite having written the Sunday Mirror and the Mail, and then appears to advocate using China as an example for building infrastructure.


----------



## gosub (Jun 17, 2018)

stavros said:


> What's the point of Isabel Oakeshott, and what has she done to warrant repeated talking-head appearances on the Beeb? She denies being a tabloid hack, despite having written the Sunday Mirror and the Mail, and then appears to advocate using China as an example for building infrastructure.


Piggate - Wikipedia


----------



## Poi E (Jun 17, 2018)

Fuck me. People still watch this charade?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 17, 2018)

Dimbleby out it appears

who next farrage


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> Dimbleby out it appears
> 
> who next farrage



andrew niel


----------



## teqniq (Jun 17, 2018)

I like this option.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> Dimbleby out it appears
> 
> who next farrage


Kirsty youngs name seems to be flying about.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Fuck me. People still watch this charade?


Last week in Caernarfon..
" This Brexit wouldn't be a shambles if it was  done by Winston Churchill. We need someone like Donald trump".

" We're not thick, we're Welsh".

Its worth it just for gems like that.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Kirsty youngs name seems to be flying about.



well suppose it would score some points for the BBC on some fronts


but they should go with Justin Fletcher


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> well suppose it would score some points for the BBC on some fronts
> 
> 
> but they should go with Justin Fletcher


This Justine Fletcher? Had to Google him.
 
He's got the robin day bow tie I suppose


----------



## stavros (Jun 22, 2018)

I'd go for Frankie Boyle.

Finally, last night, in a prolonged NHS-funding debate, an audience member suggested preventative action via public health actions would be a better use of resources. I've been waiting a long time for someone to voice the idea that reducing demand might be equally or more cost-effective than increasing supply. It was a shame the discussion didn't dwell on this.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2018)

What a joy pritti Patel was last night. Even Mathew Paris had the knives out for her, arrogant Tory that she is.


----------



## billbond (Jul 6, 2018)

hash tag said:


> What a joy pritti Patel was last night. Even Mathew Paris had the knives out for her, arrogant Tory that she is.



Paris what a arrogant prick he is


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2018)

QT Extra Time has introduced a klaxon for the first time anyone brings up Brexit, and has suggested it for the first person who says, "Just get on with it!". I'd like one for the well-worn "We buy shitloads of German cars" line of argument.


----------



## billbond (Jul 6, 2018)

stavros said:


> QT Extra Time has introduced a klaxon for the first time anyone brings up Brexit, and has suggested it for the first person who says, "Just get on with it!". I'd like one for the well-worn "We buy shitloads of German cars" line of argument.



Maybe if they had less remoaners on it, it would not come up as much.
Programme should be binned now anyway, pensioned off with Dimbers.
Had its day


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 7, 2018)

ska invita said:


> (Class Wars) Working Class Question Time #1
> 
> 
> some good bits in amongst it....shock horror has to be class war brexit poll of 3 abstain 2 remain and remain support from the floor! some more mics and it could be good



That older fella, next to her on the end. I've watched a number of his Youtube videos.

He comes across better here than he does there. 

Unfortuantely there's never any debate in the comments section.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2018)

Piers Fucking morgan
Shouldn't he be out sucking up to Trump?


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 12, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Piers Fucking morgan
> Shouldn't he be out sucking up to Trump?


Like this?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 12, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Like this?



Total bellend .


----------



## Riklet (Jul 12, 2018)

God he's such a fucking obnoxious cunt.


----------



## Nylock (Jul 12, 2018)

Piers Morgan, doing what he does best: being an absolute cunt.


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2018)

Quite a high cunt quotient last night, with Moore and Perry complementing Moron.

I question Perry's polling rationale: "I spoke to a few people in one constituency, my own, so I know exactly why people voted Brexit."

And do we really need the first two-thirds of the show devoted to Brexit? Ask them something they might not have been fully briefed by their Malcolms on.


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2018)

Plus Moore seemingly making up stuff about May and Merkel before pleading source confidentiality.


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2018)

Let's hope the phone-hacking investigation has a happy ending for us all, although I'm sure Morgan is every bit as innocent as Rebekah Brooks.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2018)

QT returns tonight for Dimbleby's final hoorah. Rory Stewart, Chris Leslie, Theo Paphitis, Faiza Shaheen and Julia Hartley-Brewer join in the fun.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2018)

Julia Hartley brewer. Joy.


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2018)

"We're heading for a Brexit that no one actually voted for", says Chris Leslie. Except no one has voted for the nature of Brexit, only that it will happen. Dimbleby would be wise to remind anyone, panel or audience, of this fact whenever generalised reasons for voting either way are voiced.

Good news as well, as we hear that the woefully under-exposed Jacob Rees-Mogg will be on in two weeks.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 14, 2018)

Every single week you get one who says, 'just get out'. Winds me up no end.
Rory Stewart (sorry, Roderick James Nugent Stewart) was making me feel queasy in his oversized cuffs? People like zero hours contracts do they Rory? .


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 15, 2018)

how vile was hartley-brewer this time around?


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Every single week you get one who says, 'just get out'. Winds me up no end.



I find that it emphasises that something as complex as the UK's membership of the European Union shouldn't really have been decided in a binary referendum by the electorate.



Kaka Tim said:


> how vile was hartley-brewer this time around?



I think she's been worse. She's a tabloid hack, or has been, and so has no real stake in anything she says. Like the others they have on, like Oakeshott and Moron, they can just play to some of the public's preconceptions without fear of repercussions for themselves.

At the risk of incurring the wrath of our noble Defra Secretary, I think I'd prefer it if they had experts on QT, rather than politicians or hacks.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 16, 2018)

That wouldn't make for tabloid TV, though.


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2018)

Incidentally, any further thoughts on Dimbleby's successor? I understand it's almost certainly going to be a woman, with Emily Maitlis I think the favourite. Mishal Husain has also been mentioned, and I think Kirsty Wark.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 16, 2018)

stavros said:


> Incidentally, any further thoughts on Dimbleby's successor? I understand it's almost certainly going to be a woman, with Emily Maitlis I think the favourite. Mishal Husain has also been mentioned, and I think Kirsty Wark.


I heard Kirsty Wark was a fave?
We need more of this 
Boris Johnson hushed by BBC Radio 4 presenter Mishal Husain - audio


----------



## Poi E (Sep 16, 2018)

Katie Price? Fallen on hard times, I understand.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 16, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Katie Price? Fallen on hard times, I understand.


Or Katie Hopkins?


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I heard Kirsty Wark was a fave?
> We need more of this
> Boris Johnson hushed by BBC Radio 4 presenter Mishal Husain - audio



According to the Metro from June, you're right.

Cathy Newman would be a decent shout. Jo Coburn doesn't seem to take any shit either.

Note Ladbrokes giving odds on Farage, who's been on QT more times than he's lost parliamentary elections (32, I shit you not).


----------



## Poi E (Sep 16, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Or Katie Hopkins?



Price has more credibility.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 16, 2018)

stavros said:


> Note Ladbrokes giving odds on Farage


Oh yes, 500/1
Andrew Neil at 10/1, he can fuck off as well.


----------



## The Pale King (Sep 16, 2018)

Maitlis, Newman and Coburn are all terrible, all frequently ventriloquise a 'man on the Clapham omnibus' perspective to push right wing talking points. Hopefully Hussein gets it.


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2018)

Tonight it's Chris Skidmore (Liam Fox's shoe-scrubber), Barry Gardiner, Vince Cable, Nazir Afzal, and the annoyingly omnipresent Camilla Tominey.

So, someone from the Dept. for International Trade, the leader of the Lib Dems, and a Telegraph and ex-Express hack: I wonder if Brexit might figure?


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2018)

So over half the programme devoted to the highly predictable story that the EU27 would tell May to fuck off.

Why does no one ever suggest that nationalising the rail services does not mean adopting the exact model abandoned in the 1990s? There are a number of other examples from the continent which could be adapted for the British market.

And finally, and more generally, it is not the BBC's job to promote Instagram, Twitter, Facebook, or any other branded product.


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 21, 2018)

I expected there to have been more flak directed at the PM than there was.Failing Grayling was the butt of most of the jokes in the event.Afzal seems not to like him at all.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2018)

What's to like? He cited Grayling's performances in previous ministerial roles too.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 27, 2018)

Mr rees-mogg and Rod Kindle tonight then


----------



## Poi E (Sep 27, 2018)

Shit attracts flies.


----------



## sealion (Sep 27, 2018)

David Dimbleby presents an hour of topical debate from Bishop Auckland. On the panel are Conservative backbencher and leading Brexiteer Jacob Rees-Mogg MP, chair of the Labour Party and Corbyn supporter Ian Lavery MP, columnist for The Sun and The Times newspapers and associate editor of The Spectator Rod Liddle, comedian and former Labour advisor Ayesha Hazarika, and director of the think-tank Demos and former advisor to Nick Clegg Polly Mackenzie.

A former political adviser turned comedian appeals to me  im in.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 27, 2018)

Ian Lavery, who announced at the Labour conference that they need to "kill off the Nationalists in Scotland". All bants.


----------



## treelover (Sep 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> David Dimbleby presents an hour of topical debate from Bishop Auckland. On the panel are Conservative backbencher and leading Brexiteer Jacob Rees-Mogg MP, chair of the Labour Party and Corbyn supporter Ian Lavery MP, columnist for The Sun and The Times newspapers and associate editor of The Spectator Rod Liddle, comedian and former Labour advisor Ayesha Hazarika, and director of the think-tank Demos and former advisor to Nick Clegg Polly Mackenzie.
> 
> A former political adviser turned comedian appeals to me  im in.



she has done a couple of shows at the Fringe, i think thats it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> David Dimbleby presents an hour of topical debate from Bishop Auckland. On the panel are Conservative backbencher and leading Brexiteer Jacob Rees-Mogg MP, chair of the Labour Party and Corbyn supporter Ian Lavery MP, columnist for The Sun and The Times newspapers and associate editor of The Spectator Rod Liddle, comedian and former Labour advisor Ayesha Hazarika, and director of the think-tank Demos and former advisor to Nick Clegg Polly Mackenzie.
> 
> A former political adviser turned comedian appeals to me  im in.


Sounds like it fits the standard Question Time guest list of "three party hacks, a racist, and a wildcard".


----------



## Poi E (Sep 27, 2018)

Jesus rod liddle. What tabloid shite.


----------



## sealion (Sep 27, 2018)

treelover said:


> she has done a couple of shows at the Fringe, i think thats it.


Not according to wikipedia.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 27, 2018)

*ponders his blood pressure for the first time*


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 27, 2018)

does anyone watch this anymore

its entertaining if a car crash

as the line up should of indicated


----------



## sealion (Sep 27, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> does anyone watch this anymore
> 
> its entertaining if a car crash
> 
> as the line up should of indicated


I have it the radio, was thinking the same, just a slanging match with very little substance.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 27, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Ian Lavery, who announced at the Labour conference that they need to "kill off the Nationalists in Scotland". All bants.



The gall of him wanting to politically destroy the SNP. How awwwwful. I dont think he quite meant go Edward Longshanks on Sterling eh. 

Dunno if I can be arsed to watch it any more. Same old fuckers all the time. It's either hideous rightwing blurg or hideous liberal smug. Or both. If anything the latest panel looks like a more normal realistic one.

Worth an hour of my life?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 27, 2018)

mogs view on Brexit

food
clothing
and footwear

all the plebs need

and less immigrants

will increase wages

hmm..


----------



## Riklet (Sep 27, 2018)

Maybe he'll be seriously injured in a traditional cheese rolling event. Ho hum.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 27, 2018)

hopefully fatal injuries



> pedantic legal niceties  are are actually a fundamental importance to  protecting all our liabilities


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 28, 2018)

treelover said:


> she has done a couple of shows at the Fringe, i think thats it.


She also has a column in the Standard


----------



## Poi E (Sep 28, 2018)

Riklet said:


> The gall of him wanting to politically destroy the SNP. How awwwwful. I dont think he quite meant go Edward Longshanks on Sterling eh.



Like I said. All bants, eh? not calling up martial imagery from the glorious bloodshed history of the Union or anything. Fuck Labour.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2018)

"In 2015 we had a general election that decided that we would have a referendum."

Mr. Mogg was seemingly oblivious to any other parts of the respective manifestos or previous performances which may have influenced voting.

It was either Mogg or Liddle who said that fewer immigrants would push up the pay of those on the minimum wage. My immediate thought was that that would only happen if the minimum wage increased.

Finally, have the European Research Group had any research published and peer-reviewed? They've been around for some 25 years, and suddenly seem to have been thrust into the limelight, sometime after the referendum. Are they accorded any respect and authority by those outside the media?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 28, 2018)

Apparently Lavery had a go at Liddle, who looks even more like a sloppy Boris clone than he did previously, but tbh this sort of Punch & Judy setup just reinforces what a waste of time Question Time is.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2018)

Has Dimbles got more authoritarian recently? He seems to be quite pointedly directing panelists back to the question asked these days, as they go off on what barely pass for even tangents.


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 28, 2018)

stavros said:


> Has Dimbles got more authoritarian recently? He seems to be quite pointedly directing panelists back to the question asked these days, as they go off on what barely pass for even tangents.


Dimbleby kept his cool pretty well on the whole . Lavery was getting to his feet, possibly with a view to fisticuffs, when Liddle went off on one about Corbyn's alleged support for terrorism on a global scale.'I'm not your mate' etc.Towards the end Hazarika and Liddle exchanging insults.Definitely a more than usually febrile atmosphere.I put it down to the Brexit process quietly driving us all round the twist.Again the most worthwhile contributions came from the audience.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2018)

It's difficult to bring myself to comment on last night, but Rees mogg and his investments stick with me. You are so confident about brexit, you moved all your investments to Dublin.
not true. A little to Dublin and Australia and Singapore and America and 

Don't forget DD retires in December and they are auditioning for a replacement.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2018)

Jeremy Clarkson should do.


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 29, 2018)

It might be a woman from the North.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2018)

Hertfordshire?


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 29, 2018)

Elaine C. Scott -wonder what she is doing these days.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2018)

hash tag said:


> It's difficult to bring myself to comment on last night, but Rees mogg and his investments stick with me. You are so confident about brexit, you moved all your investments to Dublin.
> not true. A little to Dublin and Australia and Singapore and America and



I have recollections that his company has or has had sizeable sums in Gibraltar. Whether he counts this money as being UK-based I'm not sure. What I am sure is that barely any of it is seen by HMRC.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 30, 2018)

Kathy Burke should be given a crack at it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2018)

Libertad said:


> Kathy Burke should be given a crack at it.


vic reeves ftw


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Hertfordshire?


Enfield


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> vic reeves ftw



Talking of whom, when I try to do a Rees-Mogg impression it sounds like I'm talking in the club singer style.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 30, 2018)

stavros said:


> Talking of whom, when I try to do *a Rees-Mogg* impression it sounds like I'm talking in the club singer style.


Family guys ' Virgil mastercard'


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2018)

David Gauke MP, Emily Thornberry MP, Claude Littner, George the Poet and the fiction-writing blow-hard Isabel Oakeshott tonight.

I'm not sure of Littner's political convictions. Sugar is erstwhile Labour and Brady's a Tory.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2018)

You mean Sugar is erstwhile Blairite.  The very fact he felt comfortable in the Labour Party under Blair and Brown showed just how fucked up the Labour Party had become in that time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2018)

'intensely relaxed' about twats like that, according to mandleson. Glad they lived to see their project die t least


----------



## hash tag (Oct 5, 2018)

Question Time audience man brutally taken down for claiming UK isn't very racist


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2018)

What has Isabel Oakeshott done to become a seemingly in demand political commentator? She wrote a book with a bitter billionaire who sits unelected in the UK legislature whilst keeping his money in a tax haven which he calls home. That book was sold on one unsubstantiated claim from an anonymous source, yet was regarded as true by far too many people. Does she not lose most, if not all of her legitimacy because of that?

And if not that, the fact that she thinks free schools are a good idea?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 5, 2018)

Why are any of them on the programme? Why does the programme exist at all?


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2018)

Littner sounded Tory-ish, if not a fully paid-up member. I suppose it's not surprising that a business executive is a free market die-hard. That made it two and a half Tories on the panel, against one Labour and a non-affiliate.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Why are any of them on the programme? Why does the programme exist at all?


Those Overton windows don't move by themselves.


----------



## Deej92 (Oct 7, 2018)

Isabel Oakeshott is vile. 

QT is getting a little dry. Same old panellists and same old questions. 

Desperately in need of a revamp.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 7, 2018)

There's enough comedy panel shows on the BBC. Just get rid of it.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2018)

Deej92 said:


> Desperately in need of a revamp.



The replacement of Dimbleby _could_ achieve that.

I think I've suggested upthread in previous years that borrowing the red chair from Graham Norton for those that avoid answering the question posed. And that includes for audience members who say, regarding Brexit, "Just get out!".


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2018)

There was a disguised reverse ferret from either Gauke or Oakeshott this week (I think Gauke), where he qualified the lifting of austerity on the global economic conditions. The contrasted markedly with the Tory rhetoric of the last ten years which went that effectively the UK was independent of such conditions, and the credit crunch was caused by Gordon Brown.


----------



## Deej92 (Oct 12, 2018)

A proper left-wing panel and audience in Scotland last night.

Universal Credit, Scottish Independence/Brexit, Irish border, drug deaths and testing for five-year-olds were the topics covered.

Discuss.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 12, 2018)

UC bad. Indy good. Border bad. Drug war bad. Memory exercises ain't learning.


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2018)

Deej92 said:


> A proper left-wing panel and audience in Scotland last night.



I'm not sure about the panel being overtly left wing. You had a Tory minister plus the editor of a Tory fanzine.

I was very disappointed that there was nothing on the IPCC report and, you know, the continued existence of life on this planet.


----------



## Deej92 (Oct 15, 2018)

stavros said:


> I'm not sure about the panel being overtly left wing. You had a Tory minister plus the editor of a Tory fanzine.
> 
> I was very disappointed that there was nothing on the IPCC report and, you know, the continued existence of life on this planet.



True. The topics always seem to be the same. Immigration, Brexit etc...

The Scottish minister, former Scottish Labour leader and crime writer were all fairly left-wing and staunchly anti-Brexit. 

Better than the usual Brexit and Tory love-in.


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2018)

On QT Extra Time they were discussing possible candidates to replace Dimbleby. One guest wondered why Jon Snow hadn't been mentioned, forgetting to consider that as the panel sit behind a desk you wouldn't be able to see what delights were donning his feet.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2018)

Another one where I felt there was an imbalance. One Conservative MP and one Conservative former SPAD. Is having two politicians from the same party on the panel unprecedented?

Dimbleby citing Nigel Farage as some sort of authority was in keeping with QT obsession with the man.

However, this week's episode is worth watching just for Nish Kumar's Brexit rant.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 19, 2018)

stavros said:


> Another one where I felt there was an imbalance. One Conservative MP and one Conservative former SPAD. Is having two politicians from the same party on the panel unprecedented?
> 
> Dimbleby citing Nigel Farage as some sort of authority was in keeping with QT obsession with the man.
> 
> However, this week's episode is worth watching just for Nish Kumar's Brexit rant.



I enjoyed nish's comments. 
Although the finance woman on the leave campaign side was the best chortle when she said ' the remain campaign also lied'. Also?  I bet she's still face palming.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2018)

I was trying to listen to it at work last night and could only catch bits n pieces.

Did I really hear some nice person say that they would only support bombing/trident if it were ethical 

PLEASE tell me I misheard it.


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2018)

That's how I heard it too.

Another suggested another referendum with all the different options on.

Major squabbles between Jenkyns and Nandy too, to the point where I'd have turned both mics off.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2018)

The brexit thing is just the brexit thing, important as it is, but comments like that about bombs, trident or whatever is beyond my scale of comprehension, especially in respect of a British politician.
i can feel an email brewing...


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 26, 2018)

Slightly better balance on the panel this time.With Mason and Nandy both concentrating on the effects on Barrow's kids of years of Tory austerity it almost looked like Jenkyns was going to blub at one point-almost.


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2018)

Jenkyns was just....fucking barking, wasn't she? Utterly incoherent for the first couple of interventions. And then just rambling wibbery. Just awful.


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2018)

I suppose she could be afforded some respect for going on to defend the PM when she's been a vocal if less famous critic of May's approach.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 29, 2018)

What a weasly right-wing little dork the young journo economist bloke.  "We had no choice but to..... urghhhhhh".  Owen Jones' right-wing cousin perhaps. 

Pretty shocking and grim that 75% of Orbourne's benefits cuts haven't even come into force yet.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Nov 8, 2018)

So, they dropped Banks for QT tonight and instead, this lot: 
https://inews.co.uk/news/uk/question-time-tonight-guests-list-david-dimbleby-jordan-peterson/
Must be a new low.
I am not part of the Abbott fan club, I think she presents poorly, politics aside. The others are just varieties of utter scum suckers.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 8, 2018)

lol Jordan Peterson

This is the BBC thinking that it's being relevant and down with the kids.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Nov 8, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> lol Jordan Peterson
> 
> This is the BBC thinking that it's being relevant and down with the kids.


“Down with” kids who happen to be Incels, Gamergaters, GI or Yaxley-Lennonites.
The way they are going Dimbleby will be sporting a black Fred Perry with gold trim soon.....


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 8, 2018)

James Archer (@JamesArcher767) Tweeted: @bbcquestiontime @BBCOne @jordanbpeterson QT never ceases to amaze with it's endless fascination with the vacuous, uninformed and unenlightening opinion of a never ending stream of c*nts. https://twitter.com/JamesArcher767/status/1060261928667439105?s=17
Best description of QT I've seen 
I'll still tune in though!
Eta. Can someone explain how to share tweets without cocking it up


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2018)

The bloke who suggested "exterminating" those caught with knives seemed to do it with a straight face.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 9, 2018)

stavros said:


> The bloke who suggested "exterminating" those caught with knives seemed to do it with a straight face.



Could not believe that. Amazed I haven't seen more outrage about it. 

Particularly horrific was the suggestion that knife crime is committed by "a particular breed" who need exterminating.


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 10, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Could not believe that. Amazed I haven't seen more outrage about it.
> 
> Particularly horrific was the suggestion that knife crime is committed by "a particular breed" who need exterminating.


I think last Thursday's offering was quite a sobering watch.I watched on iplayer and was a bit puzzled to see that Mr Dimbleby's programme was apparently"not suitable for children".The programme over-ran its hour slightly as Mairead McGuiness interpolated a short speech about the anniversary of Krystallnacht.All of this prompted by the neo-Nazi remarks of the "bloke" referred to by Stavros and Spackle-frog above.It almost seemed like a water-shed moment for the programme and for a second silence reigned.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 11, 2018)

stavros said:


> The bloke who suggested "exterminating" those caught with knives seemed to do it with a straight face.


No doubt others who also asked for the extermination of people in the past also did so in similar fashion.

The horrific moment is captured here:

Question Time audience member applauded for call to punish knife carriers but then goes too far (click for more)


----------



## Poi E (Nov 11, 2018)

Goes to far and gets a few murmers from the audience. Tut tut. Still, there's always Strictly.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2018)

Tonight, we have Claire Perry MP, Stephen Kinnock MP, Liz Saville Roberts MP, Mark Serwotka and Tim Stanley. 

I've found Stanley particularly irksome in his past appearances. We shall see if lives up to past glory.

How long do you reckon they'll spend on Brexit? I reckon it could top 30 minutes tonight.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2018)

Serwotka; acerbic. Poisonous.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 15, 2018)

What an absolute cunt David Dimbleby is.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 15, 2018)

.


Mr Retro said:


> What an absolute cunt David Dimbleby is.


Claire penny out cunts him tonight.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2018)

Barry Gardiner seems to have become QT's Corbynite of choice, with five appearances since Jezza took the reigns. Not quite Faragian levels, admittedly, but even so.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 17, 2018)

Have just watched qt, goodness that Perry woman is vile; a real Tory


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 17, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Have just watched qt, goodness that Perry woman is vile; a real Tory


Or penny as I called her ^^^^^
Yep, vile.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2018)

Wonder if Jezza will sue. Would be hilarious if he did.


----------



## Riklet (Nov 17, 2018)

Jesus Christ why do they keep getting useless Barry Gardiner on, especially at a critical time like this.

Talk about not answering the question.  Makes Labour look like a total joke.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 17, 2018)

Is that a real person? It just sounds like a Private Eye rent-a-quote sort of name.

Satire dead etc.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 18, 2018)

What is wrong with exterminating people who repeatedly stick knives in other people?


----------



## Poi E (Nov 18, 2018)

The death penalty is a treat saved for the occupants of the highest office.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 18, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> What is wrong with exterminating people who repeatedly stick knives in other people?



Because the feel-good-factor of such a proposal doesn't solve anything. Plus, it's pretty much old testament style vengeance and retribution. Plus exterminating people has some unpleasant historical context, y'know.


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Is that a real person? It just sounds like a Private Eye rent-a-quote sort of name.
> 
> Satire dead etc.



On next week's panel, Sir Herbert Gussett, Dave Spart and Polly Filler.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 19, 2018)

Actually, I've seen them all on the programme.


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2018)

Dimbles said that Benjamin Zephaniah will be on next week, so perhaps E.J. Thribb could accompany him.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 22, 2018)

stavros said:


> Dimbles said that Benjamin Zephaniah will be on next week, so perhaps E.J. Thribb could accompany him.



And Penny Foreham.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 22, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Because the feel-good-factor of such a proposal doesn't solve anything. Plus, it's pretty much old testament style vengeance and retribution. Plus exterminating people has some unpleasant historical context, y'know.




Thanks; I'd not really given it a lot of thought.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 23, 2018)

There are breaking reports that Fiona Bruce will be taking the chair next month/year. I'm not sure she would be my first choice.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 23, 2018)

hash tag said:


> There are breaking reports that Fiona Bruce will be taking the chair next month/year. I'm not sure she would be my first choice.


Nor mine?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 23, 2018)

hash tag said:


> There are breaking reports that Fiona Bruce will be taking the chair next month/year. I'm not sure she would be my first choice.



Mel and Sue were cruelly overlooked, IMHO


----------



## hash tag (Nov 23, 2018)

Radio reports say that various people have had screen tests including Emily Maitless and Fiona Bruce came out best 

Mel n Sue


----------



## Poi E (Nov 23, 2018)

I suppose someone with a "regional" accent would have been too much for Aunty.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 23, 2018)

Well Fi is Scottish I believe, though you would never tell from her accent. More like Surrey meets Eton meets hampstead, village that is


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2018)

Ant's not busy right now, is he?

He'd be better than the walking, talking Mail headline that is Fiona Bruce.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Well Fi is Scottish I believe, though you would never tell from her accent. More like Surrey meets Eton meets hampstead, village that is


To the extent that one of her parents is Scottish.  I don't think she ever lived in Scotland, though.


----------



## maomao (Nov 23, 2018)

She should change her middle name to 'The' if she wants to convince people she's Scottish.


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2018)

I found it a little disappointing that, in the debate about the Bet365 boss' bonus, nobody questioned what anyone would do with that amount of money. The discussion around their gender seemed to miss the point somewhat.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 23, 2018)

Buy the local parliament.


----------



## maomao (Nov 23, 2018)

stavros said:


> I found it a little disappointing that, in the debate about the Bet365 boss' bonus, nobody questioned what anyone would do with that amount of money. The discussion around their gender seemed to miss the point somewhat.


That's kind of the point of Liberal identity politics tbh.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 23, 2018)

I found it disappointing that Clive Lewis was shit, which just goes to show I never learn.


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2018)

I quite enjoy listening to QT Extra Time, although they have had some nutcases on recently. Last week, someone from the Adam Smith Institute explained that young people tend to vote Labour and Remain because they've been "brainwashed" by all the left wing teachers and lecturers.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 24, 2018)

stavros said:


> I quite enjoy listening to QT Extra Time, although they have had some nutcases on recently. Last week, someone from the Adam Smith Institute explained that young people tend to vote Labour and Remain because they've been "brainwashed" by all the left wing teachers and lecturers.



Whereas old people continue to support the Tories because their heads remain gloriously empty...?


----------



## Radiatori (Nov 25, 2018)

stavros said:


> I quite enjoy listening to QT Extra Time, although they have had some nutcases on recently. Last week, someone from the Adam Smith Institute explained that young people tend to vote Labour and Remain because they've been "brainwashed" by all the left wing teachers and lecturers.



My Son's College head  made an assembly speech a few days before the referendum to tell every child of the good of the EU it's ideals etc.

His mates teacher burst into tears over Trumps election in front of the class.

I don't believe either had the desired effect but just for balance.

I am willing to name names -LOL.


----------



## Nylock (Nov 26, 2018)

why name names?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 26, 2018)

Nylock said:


> why name names?


For the - LOL?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 26, 2018)

Radiatori said:


> My Son's College head  made an assembly speech a few days before the referendum to tell every child of the good of the EU it's ideals etc.
> 
> His mates teacher burst into tears over Trumps election in front of the class.
> 
> ...



Sounds legit


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2018)

Nylock said:


> why name names?


It is the urban way


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2018)

Radiatori said:


> My Son's College head  made an assembly speech a few days before the referendum to tell every child of the good of the EU it's ideals etc.
> 
> His mates teacher burst into tears over Trumps election in front of the class.
> 
> ...



Wow, I stand corrected then.


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2018)

"It's a bit of a blue herring!" 

I may be paraphrasing here, but I think I heard Nadhim Zahawi say, "We need to put party politics aside, although I think Labour are a bunch of pricks".


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 30, 2018)

NZ was very obviously three hundred miles outside his comfort zone thought he was going to burst a blood vessel at any moment.Will anyone support Mayhem's deal?


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2018)

Can someone book a room for Tim Martin and the former foreign secretary to share, please?


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2018)

It should be cited, should a question on climate change be put to him, that Charles Moore has taken money from the Global Warming Policy Foundation, Nigel Lawson's conspiracy racket of unknown funding sources.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 8, 2018)

Due regard should also be given to his standing as a fully paid-up cunt.

Would anyone take his ilk seriously on climate change?


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2018)

They might, because he's introduced as a highly experienced and respected journalist. That's why his work with the GWPF ought to be mentioned.

This coming week is Dimbleby's last show. I predict a cake being wheeled in, with Farage bursting out to do a lap dance.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 8, 2018)

stavros said:


> They might, because he's introduced as a highly experienced and respected journalist.



Media in mutual masturbation shock.


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2018)

stavros said:


> It should be cited, should a question on climate change be put to him, that Charles Moore has taken money from the Global Warming Policy Foundation, Nigel Lawson's conspiracy racket of unknown funding sources.



I forgot to add, citing Prince Charles as an authority on climatology ought to have received greater ridicule.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 11, 2018)

stavros said:


> I forgot to add, citing Prince Charles as an authority on climatology ought to have received greater ridicule.


Yeah, that was a wtf moment.


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2018)

Dimbleby's final guests tomorrow are David Davis, Angela Rayner, Nicky Morgan, Caroline Lucas and Jo Brand.

QT is on after the watershed, so hopefully Brand can use the appropriate language to describe the current political climate.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 13, 2018)

Aye, end of an era...
Dimbleby's 25 years on Question Time


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2018)

About fucking time. 

Although being replaced by Fiona Bruce is hardly an improvement.


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 13, 2018)

belboid said:


> About fucking time.
> 
> Although being replaced by Fiona Bruce is hardly an improvement.


Bit of a step-up for her from Songs Of Praise.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2018)

Am to be convinced about Fiona Bruce;  I'mI'm trying to keep an open mind about her...


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Am to be convinced about Fiona Bruce;  I'mI'm trying to keep an open mind about her...


She'll be as shit as Dimbleby


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2018)

Duncan2 said:


> Bit of a step-up for her from Songs Of Praise.


Antiques Roadshow. 

Which she _ruined_.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2018)

Fake or fortune is a good fit for her.


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2018)

belboid said:


> Antiques Roadshow.
> 
> Which she _ruined_.



Yes, she used to gouge grooves into the mahogany tables, hit Ming vases with toffee hammers and paint handlebar moustaches on all portraits


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice to see the Tories on the panel showing a united front


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> Nice to see the Tories on the panel showing a united front



they are united - they hate each other


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 14, 2018)

Looking forward to a new presenter. Dimbleby was ok, but he’s past his prime. Now will they please also put Jools Hollland out to pasture. Thanks.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 15, 2018)

Why was Jo Brand on, what was the point of her....."Ive forgotton the question"  "ill make my own question up"   "ill just say what I want to say".
Her only meaningful contribution was at the end on the comedian censorship thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 15, 2018)

Glad they've opened it up to privately schooled oxbridge types to host.


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2018)

I was alarmed that they'd invited two Tories on, but my mind was put at rest when they started fighting on air.

David Davis, a man whose parents clearly didn't want him.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2018)

Dimbleby has been on stand by for presenting an election special for the last month. Snap elections, VoNC and all that political theatre.
I couldn’t imagine Fiona doing an election special.


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2018)

I couldn't imagine Dimbleby winning Rear of the Year.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 15, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Dimbleby has been on stand by for presenting an election special for the last month. Snap elections, VoNC and all that political theatre.
> I couldn’t imagine Fiona doing an election special.


He's had loads of practice at that type of gravitas....she hasn't yet ..


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> He's had loads of practice at that type of gravitas....she hasn't yet ..



Maybe so, but I think Jo Coburn is far more experienced at running a political debate than Fiona Bruce is and could possibly anchor an election special.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 16, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> He's had loads of practice at that type of gravitas....she hasn't yet ..



Gravitas? Surely we need a comedy host these days for the liberal democratic nonsense.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 16, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Gravitas? Surely we need a comedy host these days for the liberal democratic nonsense.



What’s raw salmon got to do with it?


I’ve put grin in case some think I’m serious, as some have on several, previous occasions.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2018)

I hate the unanimous acclaim given to people when they retire, or for that matter die. Especially in a political sphere, a bit of objectivity should be the order of the day.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 16, 2018)

Will there be a third generation of Dumbledores though? That's what I want to know.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2018)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Will there be a third generation of Dumbledores though? That's what I want to know.



Mogg made some reference on QT a couple of years ago about going to Eton with Dave's son, so that might help.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 16, 2018)

stavros said:


> Going to Eton with Dave's son



Never heard that euphemism before.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 17, 2018)

David Dimblebee is quite funny at least, in his defence.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2018)

He can stumble upon a laugh sometimes, it's true.

Normally QT Extra Time is a light-hearted rehash of the programme preceding it, and I quite like Adrian Chiles as its presenter. However, last week's is nothing but a Dimbleby gush-fest. Best avoided.


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2018)

For anyone interested, the Beeb have stuck a 1997 episode on the iplayer. I don't know if it's from before or after the GE that year, but it has Ted Heath and Tony Benn on it.


----------



## oryx (Dec 20, 2018)

stavros said:


> For anyone interested, the Beeb have stuck a 1997 episode on the iplayer. I don't know if it's from before or after the GE that year, but it has Ted Heath and Tony Benn on it.



I saw it the other night. Amazing how moderate Ted Heath seems now!

Frederick Forsyth was another guest.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 20, 2018)

oryx said:


> I saw it the other night. Amazing how moderate Ted Heath seems now!


Closer to Corbyn than May, in all seriousness. And it's only 20 years ago.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 10, 2019)

Fiona Bruce smashed it 

A real breath of fresh air.


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Closer to Corbyn than May, in all seriousness. And it's only 20 years ago.


Back in the days when he was closer to Corbyn than Blair.


----------



## Theisticle (Jan 11, 2019)

What creeps (they have now deleted it):


----------



## hash tag (Jan 11, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> Fiona Bruce smashed it
> 
> A real breath of fresh air.



I've heard good reports, so must try and catch it up later.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 11, 2019)

Theisticle said:


> What creeps (they have now deleted it):




Christ. Squawkbox are so horrificly awful in so many ways.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 11, 2019)

Watching it now. It's an easy start for FB, a lightweight respectful panel and virtually no shouting down of anyone or are panelists being silenced by the producers turning mikes off to prevent it. ET is well below pat and is clearly unwell. Get bigger hitters, more volatile members on the panel and it could be different. FB appears to sweet, to nice for this.
Highlight has to be woman in yellow jumper back row towards the beginning. Eloquent and informed. She has my vote.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 12, 2019)

.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 12, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Watching it now. ...Highlight has to be woman in yellow jumper back row towards the beginning. Eloquent and informed. She has my vote.



Yellow Jacket Woman? She got her own Twitter account and a few thousands overnight followers. 

YellowJacketWoman (@YellowJacketLa1) on Twitter


----------



## hash tag (Jan 12, 2019)

Great wasn't she


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 12, 2019)

Wow, a private school and oxbridge type - what a surprise. If they're not dominating from the top table they make sure they do it from the audience. Wouldn't pin too many hopes on her though.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 12, 2019)

That's trenchant criticism of one of their own.


----------



## kenny g (Jan 12, 2019)

Diana Good —  Telos Governance Advisers  thought I recognised her from somewhere!


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2019)

I thought Nish, whose appearances I've enjoyed previously, got overly emotional, especially with Mad Mel. She'll revel in that kind of thing.


----------



## Spod (Jan 18, 2019)

QT just seemed like a sea of gammon last night. Or they were just like the few rowdy twats at the back of the class who take up all the teachers attention.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 18, 2019)

Reports on twitter from audience members that both Bruce and the Floor Manager primed the audience mocking Dianne Abbot pre-show.


----------



## 19force8 (Jan 18, 2019)

Whagwan said:


> Reports on twitter from audience members that both Bruce and the Floor Manager primed the audience mocking Dianne Abbot pre-show.


These days the Jeremy Kyle show has more class.


----------



## chilango (Jan 18, 2019)

19force8 said:


> These days the Jeremy Kyle show has more class.



Well Kyle was privately educated after all...


----------



## teqniq (Jan 18, 2019)

According to Twitter the chair blatantly lied by claiming that the tories are ahead in the opinion polls. I don't know 'cos I don't watch it. True or false?


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2019)

teqniq said:


> According to Twitter the chair blatantly lied by claiming that the tories are ahead in the opinion polls. I don't know 'cos I don't watch it. True or false?


I think that was Oakeshott, not Bruce


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 18, 2019)

belboid said:


> I think that was Oakeshott, not Bruce


It was. It always is.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 18, 2019)

belboid said:


> I think that was Oakeshott, not Bruce


It was both of them, Oakeshot alleged it and Bruce confirmed it was true, when it wasn't really. Abbots line was they were about equal.
Link here:


----------



## hash tag (Jan 18, 2019)

MS Oakshit was certainly enjoying her moment last night as the only true Brexiteer on the panel and so proud of it.
Was it me? DA mostly referred to her party leader as opposed to Jeremy last night?


----------



## billbond (Jan 20, 2019)

How wonderful the oak is
Only wish there was more class in the country like her
Poor ol Abbott ha, was shown on QT how much the country dislike her
Usual response after the show from her
At last a proper audience and not a hand picked one
Bruce  so much better than than the previous one


----------



## billbond (Jan 20, 2019)

teqniq said:


> According to Twitter the chair blatantly lied by claiming that the tories are ahead in the opinion polls. I don't know 'cos I don't watch it. True or false?



False


----------



## billbond (Jan 20, 2019)

Spod said:


> QT just seemed like a sea of gammon last night. Or they were just like the few rowdy twats at the back of the class who take up all the teachers attention.



spoken like a true remoaner 
Biggest roar ive ever heard on the show
"Gammon" a ummmm


----------



## maomao (Jan 20, 2019)

Why do we have to put up with this dribbling loon? He's not even funny. He's just a thick cunt.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 20, 2019)

maomao said:


> Why do we have to put up with this dribbling loon? He's not even funny. He's just a thick cunt.



We don't but I consider it a glimpse into what passes for the mind of a delusional reactionary.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 20, 2019)

We need at least one patriot around here


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2019)

I dig the latest QT conspiracy, started by errr Heaven 17's Martyn Ware that Abbott's mic was turned down the other night.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 20, 2019)

billbond said:


> False


You are a little late to the question, you are also wrong.


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2019)

I'll ask once again: Why isn't Isabel Oakeshott totally disregarded by everyone after co-penning the unsubstantiated Cameron-pig story? Doesn't that paint her as a hack for hire, paid to lie, whether by Ashcroft, Banks or whoever?

Nice of them to leave five minutes at the end for some light-hearted banter about rendering the planet uninhabitable.


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2019)

stavros said:


> I'll ask once again: Why isn't Isabel Oakeshott totally disregarded by everyone after co-penning the unsubstantiated Cameron-pig story? Doesn't that paint her as a hack for hire, paid to lie, whether by Ashcroft, Banks or whoever?
> 
> Nice of them to leave five minutes at the end for some light-hearted banter about rendering the planet uninhabitable.


What do you think question time is?


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 20, 2019)

I think Bruce is going to find it difficult to keep her own political convictions in check and will end up having a negative effect on ratings.


----------



## Spod (Jan 21, 2019)

She certainly seems to be more participatory than Dimbleby in the grillings she gives to the panelists. It was like the Today Programme again at times (not a bad thing). I havent noticed too much bias. In fact I dont know whether you mean convictions to the left or right (assume you dont mean middle)



Duncan2 said:


> I think Bruce is going to find it difficult to keep her own political convictions in check and will end up having a negative effect on ratings.


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 21, 2019)

stavros said:


> I'll ask once again: Why isn't Isabel Oakeshott totally disregarded by everyone after co-penning the unsubstantiated Cameron-pig story? Doesn't that paint her as a hack for hire, paid to lie, whether by Ashcroft, Banks or whoever?
> 
> Nice of them to leave five minutes at the end for some light-hearted banter about rendering the planet uninhabitable.



I think getting her source sent to prison was worse...


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 21, 2019)

Bruce seems a nasty piece of work.


----------



## stavros (Jan 21, 2019)

The Pale King said:


> I think getting her source sent to prison was worse...



Quite. Neither action negates the other.


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2019)

Interesting terminology from Suella Braverman last night, describing those voting against the EU deal as "self-appointed MPs".

I've only recently become truly aware of the existence of Nick Ferrari, so forgive me if I'm nostalgic for bygone days. "80% of people voted for parties in the general election who'd carry out Brexit" is a statistic that should be challenged whenever trotted out, as I'm sure it wasn't the only factor in where people put their GE crosses.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2019)

stavros said:


> Interesting terminology from Suella Braverman last night, describing those voting against the EU deal as "self-appointed MPs".
> 
> I've only recently become truly aware of the existence of Nick Ferrari, so forgive me if I'm nostalgic for bygone days. "80% of people voted for parties in the general election who'd carry out Brexit" is a statistic that should be challenged whenever trotted out, as I'm sure it wasn't the only factor in where people put their GE crosses.


How would you challenge it? As you outlined it it is unassailable.


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> How would you challenge it? As you outlined it it is unassailable.



Ask the audience? Or say, as Ferrari et al are quoting the manifestos, that there were policies there not linked to Brexit that they must've thought would appeal to some of their target voters.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2019)

stavros said:


> Ask the audience? Or say, as Ferrari et al are quoting the manifestos, that there were policies there not linked to Brexit that they must've thought would appeal to some of their target voters.


but they still voted for parties who said they'd carry out Brexit. If they voted because of other policies they held to be more important, fair enough, but it makes no odds, they still voted for parties that promised Brexit. So Ferrari was right. Even tho he is a twat.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2019)

stavros said:


> Ask the audience? Or say, as Ferrari et al are quoting the manifestos, that there were policies there not linked to Brexit that they must've thought would appeal to some of their target voters.


All of this would confirm that he was correct.


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2019)

I see your point. They are cunning in that sense.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 7, 2019)

Right..,.I put radio 5 on to give this another go...female guest points out jacob rees-mogg wants to deport her and bbc guy replies that jrm isn't here to defend himself...good start.

Anyway...let's see how long I last at Motherwell.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 7, 2019)

First question...is Donald Tusk a cunt?

Answer...no second referendum!


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm out


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Poi E (Feb 8, 2019)

Seen the photos of this regular guest having a chin wag with show organisers before the show? What a fucking joke. At least this show reflects the democratic farce of Westminster, I suppose.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 8, 2019)

It’s not like they pick people at random from the streets for the audience though, is it? 

It’s a self-selecting bunch of people interested enough in politics to apply to go on, mainly political hacks and party members corralled into turning up by local party branches. It’s not hard to get in and you’re allowed to turn up more than once. 

The BBC supposedly try to make it representative by asking people which if any party they support but some will lie to try and skew that balance, though I suspect it barely makes a difference. They’d do better trying to get an accurate age or ethnic balance but ultimately it’s a load of shite that matters little anyway and won’t sway elections or anything like that, it’s just entertainment.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm out



Someone needs to get a hobby says the person scouring TV audiences for people attending a show more than once so they can stasi them.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 8, 2019)

He made quite a good point I thought.

Quite damning for the Scot Nats some bits of that show. And especially the very pertinent question about Westminster/Brussels. On the one hand folks want more local control and accountable democracy.... on the other they want it given over to the EU in some kind of liberal internationalist fantasy.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 8, 2019)

Still, the EU won't force nukes on them. Yet.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 8, 2019)

Riklet said:


> ... And especially the very pertinent question about Westminster/Brussels. On the one hand folks want more local control and accountable democracy.... on the other they want it given over to the EU in some kind of liberal internationalist fantasy.


 

Also Auntie’s Favourite


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2019)

That bloke in the audience looks familiar - check the ledger.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 9, 2019)

His pin number is blatantly 1690


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2019)

Michael Forsyth thinks the Irish border isn't really a problem.

It would have been nice to have an open discussion on that audience member's point about the House of Lords being somewhat less than representative.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 10, 2019)

Can't take presenters like Bruce seriously when they speak with that BBC posh bollocks voice. All airy and authoritative but come across as fucking slippery.


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2019)

Can anyone explain what Forsyth was on about when he said Donald Tusk should be more like the Queen? She's paid to do fuck all, other than wave and smile occasionally, and have no opinions whatsoever.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 14, 2019)

I suspect tonight will be a bit of a handful for ms Bruce.


----------



## killer b (Feb 14, 2019)

stavros said:


> Can anyone explain what Forsyth was on about when he said Donald Tusk should be more like the Queen? She's paid to do fuck all, other than wave and smile occasionally, and have no opinions whatsoever.


I imagine he meant Tusk should do fuck all, wave and smile occasionally, and have no opinions whatsoever.


----------



## not a trot (Feb 14, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I suspect tonight will be a bit of a handful for ms Bruce.



Moggy makes an appearance. Got plenty of missiles ready to lob at the screen.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 14, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I suspect tonight will be a bit of a handful for ms Bruce.



Aylesbury isn’t *that* bad


----------



## Riklet (Feb 15, 2019)

Great to see Grace Blakely on there. She was good but needs to be careful not to do the indignant lefty interrupting and shocked-face thing and keep it calm and logical and consistent.

Say what you want about JRM but he knows how to win an audience over through consistency and answering the question and appearing to give clarity to difficult issues.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 15, 2019)

"bring Begum home, save her baby to save many other babies"


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2019)

I see This Week has been cancelled, good. Less Andrew Niel is always a good thing. Hopefully QT can go next, an audience of plants, honking right wing axe grinders and sundry actors listen to rees mogg defending boer era concentration camps. Burn it all.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 15, 2019)

I see RM compared the death rate in the British concentration camps to the death rate in Glasgow at the time. Great fucking arguments for the British empire. Fuck, even my Brit nat mate acknowledges the camps.


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 15, 2019)

just caught the clip of JRM on Boer War concentration camps. Unfuckingbelievable


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I see This Week has been cancelled, good. Less Andrew Niel is always a good thing. Hopefully QT can go next, an audience of plants, honking right wing axe grinders and sundry actors listen to rees mogg defending boer era concentration camps. Burn it all.


Tim Wonacott is currently free to replace him


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I see This Week has been cancelled, good. Less Andrew Niel is always a good thing



I hope he's got the support of his friends in such times.


----------



## belboid (Feb 21, 2019)

John Barnes on tonights show!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2019)

I assume that's the retired footballer 
From memory, a decent enough bloke, I suppose.....


----------



## stavros (Feb 21, 2019)

It's hard to tell which of the breakaway mob they've got on. One part of the Beeb's website says Anna Soubry, another says Chris Leslie.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 21, 2019)

belboid said:


> John Barnes on tonights show!


Liam Neeson question?


----------



## belboid (Feb 21, 2019)

Fucks sake, some shit from spiked on too


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 21, 2019)

Chris Leslie all over the place


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 21, 2019)

Or ‘a bit of a pasting’ in Bruce speak


----------



## Raheem (Feb 21, 2019)

stavros said:


> It's hard to tell which of the breakaway mob they've got on. One part of the Beeb's website says Anna Soubry, another says Chris Leslie.


It's probably Ann Leslie. Usually is.


----------



## killer b (Feb 21, 2019)

Gosh I just saw a clip of Leslie from this. He's not very good is he?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 22, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Liam Neeson question?



Yep.  I thought he gave a good account of himself there.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 22, 2019)

JB had to dig himself out of a hole over the thick voters; he did come at it from the wrong angle though. He should have
started it from a personal angle rather than voters generally. Credit though.
There were times when it looked like Andy McDonald was going to explode over some of the things Chris Leslie was saying.
Sadly the Johnson quotes about Muslim women has been quickly forgotten.


----------



## philosophical (Feb 22, 2019)

Two weeks ago in Motherwell we waited twenty minutes before Fiona Bruce brought in Eunice Olumidi (almost as an afterthought) seated to her far left. Last night it was another twenty minutes before she brought in John Barnes.
What Eunice and John have in common isn't gender.


----------



## killer b (Feb 22, 2019)

They were both the non-politics celebrity of the show - I'd want to see a bigger sample than 2 before putting it down to racism.


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2019)

belboid said:


> Fucks sake, some shit from spiked on too



I'll confess that I wasn't aware of the nature of Spiked before last night. I looked them up and it appears they're a mouthpiece for the Koch brothers. Do others think this ought to have been stated by Bruce, for naive people like me, if nothing else?

Also, what do you think about what Barnes briefly touched upon, that Judaism is a religion, not a race? It's something that I've thought about before, for all religions, but never discussed with anyone, so further thoughts would be interesting.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 22, 2019)

Judaism is religion; Jewishness is about race or ethnicity. But then race is a social construct anyway (unless we're talking about the human race).


----------



## Poi E (Feb 22, 2019)

stavros said:


> I'll confess that I wasn't aware of the nature of Spiked before last night.



RCP/Spiked/IoI


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2019)

Fairly dull this week, I thought. The only notable lowlight was Shriver using India to imply that we, the UK, shouldn't bother doing much to curb GG emissions.


----------



## stavros (Mar 8, 2019)

"...a 75% Brexit rather than a 100% Brexit."

I have no idea what Iain Martin was going on about here. Leaving aside the PM's attempts to say what Brexit means, the only thing on the ballot paper was leaving the EU, and that's a binary choice.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 22, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I see This Week has been cancelled, good. Less Andrew Niel is always a good thing. Hopefully QT can go next, an audience of plants, honking right wing axe grinders and sundry actors listen to rees mogg defending boer era concentration camps. Burn it all.



I will miss This Week. It was nice to have a political/current affairs program that completely took the piss


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 22, 2019)

Really enjoyed the Belfast audience last night. One audience member accused the Shinner of wanting a hard border to make a united Ireland more likely and another demanded to know when Labour would stand in Norn Ireland. Random scouse bloke also hammered both on universal credit. Let's have it in Belfast every week!


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2019)

If nothing else, it led me to look into the precise reasons Sinn Fein don't take their Westminster seats.

What are usual reasons offered for not getting rid of the serving the Queen stuff in the oath? Or, for that matter, the god bit?


----------



## Poi E (Mar 24, 2019)

Queen is the head of state and church. So you get a double helping.


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2019)

Didn't they get rid of the god bit in court witness statements relatively recently? Would there be all that much objection if they waived it from Parliament?


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2019)

"You can't make all these questions into binary questions."

Damian Hinds on teaching about LGBT relationships in schools. They'd just finished 45 minutes of talking about an in-out referendum.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 4, 2019)

Punter rocking a Hamlet scarf in the front row of the Dulwich episode tonight.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 4, 2019)

Playing "let's get on with it" bingo. Tonight it was the minister on the panel who said it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 4, 2019)

How many years away are we from having an episode where there isn’t a question on Europe or Immigration? I reckon at least five.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 4, 2019)

not watch the show in a bit

but  for the last few minutes


----------



## philosophical (Apr 4, 2019)

I am watching this thinking it's a mega set up, and I'm waiting for the shazaam moment.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 4, 2019)

it just as shit as normal politics but at least they give it a try


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 4, 2019)

aside from suggesting football ahead of gangs


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 4, 2019)

manhunts


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 4, 2019)

fair play missus


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 5, 2019)

isvicthere? said:


> Punter rocking a Hamlet scarf in the front row of the Dulwich episode tonight.


That'll be Fingers no less


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2019)

Charles Moore must've surely disinvited himself from any future edition, after his diatribe at the beginning. Citing a hard Brexit think tank that doesn't reveal its funding as a reliable source is quite low, although this is a man who last framed Prince Charles as a respected climatologist.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 20, 2019)

teqniq said:


> According to Twitter the chair blatantly lied by claiming that the tories are ahead in the opinion polls. I don't know 'cos I don't watch it. True or false?



Further fallout on this specific issue:

Diane Abbott rejects BBC's response to Question Time claims, 21 January 2019

BBC admits Fiona Bruce's correction in Diane Abbott row didn't go far enough, 19 April 2019

Some linguistic analysis of the broadcast was conducted shortly after it was broadcast:

Professor Susan Hunston OBE, PhD FAcSS: Language in the News - Diane Abbott on (17 January 2019 edition of) Question Time, 21 January 2019


----------



## Nylock (Apr 21, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> How many years away are we from having an episode where there isn’t a question on Europe or Immigration? I reckon at least five.


Multiply that by 5 and you may be on to something....


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 25, 2019)

Almost forgot why i stopped watching this


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 25, 2019)

John rhys-Davis, fucking hell! 
The table thumping tantrum was unexpected.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 25, 2019)

i had to slide channel to get away from it...




*get coat*


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 25, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> John rhys-Davis, fucking hell!
> The table thumping tantrum was unexpected.



*Very* rare for me to do this, but I watchesd the end of QT tonight -- last couple of questions. 

Who the fuck is this John Rhys-Davis lunatic? I'd never heard of him, but his brain was exploding on public TV!!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 26, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> *Very* rare for me to do this, but I watchesd the end of QT tonight -- last couple of questions.
> 
> Who the fuck is this John Rhys-Davis lunatic? I'd never heard of him, but his brain was exploding on public TV!!


You missed a treat. He was basically apoplectic throughout, without the table thumping. I had to look him up, Actor in Lord of the rings, Indiana Jones. Far left in his youth but turned when his heckles to thatcher were bounced back and it impressed him!


----------



## CRI (Apr 26, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> You missed a treat. He was basically apoplectic throughout, without the table thumping. I had to look him up, Actor in Lord of the rings, Indiana Jones. Far left in his youth but turned when his heckles to thatcher were bounced back and it impressed him!


----------



## chilango (Apr 26, 2019)

That was a compelling watch last night.

Aside from Gimli's poundshop Brian Blessed impression - and spectacular tantrum about some book that Lucas hadn't read...

...the anger in the audience was palpable. A level of hostility I've not seen on the show before.


----------



## stavros (Apr 26, 2019)

Finally, climate change and the environment gets the billing on QT it ought to have most weeks, and it was partially hijacked by someone who claimed decreasing CO2 levels would threaten plant life. Have the Beeb not remembered the lessons learnt from letting Nigel Lawson pontificate his unsubstantiated theorems?


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 26, 2019)

chilango said:


> That was a compelling watch last night.
> 
> Aside from Gimli's poundshop Brian Blessed impression - and spectacular tantrum about some book that Lucas hadn't read...
> 
> ...the anger in the audience was palpable. A level of hostility I've not seen on the show before.


It was a compelling watch-Bruce will be thinking she has her feet properly under the table after that.Particularly enjoyed the bit where a member of the audience told Gimli he wasn't interested in what he had to say cos he was an actor not a politician.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 27, 2019)

he was also in sliders








life imitating art it appears


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 27, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> It was a compelling watch-Bruce will be thinking she has her feet properly under the table after that.Particularly enjoyed the bit where a member of the audience told Gimli he wasn't interested in what he had to say cos he was an actor not a politician.


Thing is, they only put him on because they new he would blow a fuse, which presumably is what someone thinks makes good telly, but I'm not convinced that is what QT should be about.  
I'm a big LoTR fan and it rankles with me that this arsewipe was in it.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 27, 2019)

ah just a shame the he was also treebeard..


at least gimli had a bit of redemption in getting over his hatred of elf's


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 27, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> ah just a shame the he was also treebeard..


Was he?  nooooooooo!  I liked Treebeard more than Gimli.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 27, 2019)

chilango said:


> ...the anger in the audience was palpable. A level of hostility I've not seen on the show before.


At who?


----------



## Poi E (Apr 27, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Thing is, they only put him on because they new he would blow a fuse, which presumably is what someone thinks makes good telly, but I'm not convinced that is what QT should be about.
> I'm a big LoTR fan and it rankles with me that this arsewipe was in it.



QT has always been about entertainment; "non-scripted" entertainment is the term for it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2019)

chilango said:
			
		

> ...the anger in the audience was palpable. A level of hostility I've not seen on the show before.





redsquirrel said:


> At who?



Various, but more than once, anything Remainy from Caroline Lucas or Cable was being met with anger from a loud group. On the part I saw (towards the end) anyway.


----------



## chilango (Apr 27, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> At who?


Politicians, all of them.


----------



## chilango (Apr 27, 2019)

There was a bit when the Tory was going on about MPs being servants of the people and the entire audience erupted.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 27, 2019)

chilango said:


> Politicians, all of them.


Ta.


chilango said:


> There was a bit when the Tory was going on about MPs being servants of the people and the entire audience erupted.


Excellent. Might give this episode a watch.


----------



## treelover (Apr 27, 2019)

chilango said:


> That was a compelling watch last night.
> 
> Aside from Gimli's poundshop Brian Blessed impression - and spectacular tantrum about some book that Lucas hadn't read...
> 
> ...the anger in the audience was palpable. A level of hostility I've not seen on the show before.




Yes, it was incendiary, but also showing a very divided country.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 27, 2019)

What a twat.

Or the original.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 27, 2019)

It was an ugly spectacle throughout, and illustrates how badly public discourse has been coarsened and toxified.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 27, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> *Very* rare for me to do this, but I watchesd the end of QT tonight -- last couple of questions.
> 
> Who the fuck is this John Rhys-Davis lunatic? I'd never heard of him, but his brain was exploding on public TV!!


He's a fucking 'luvvie', who fails to realise that the clever people are the ones who write the words that they get paid to spout.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 27, 2019)

bad dates..


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Thing is, they only put him on because they new he would blow a fuse, which presumably is what someone thinks makes good telly, but I'm not convinced that is what QT should be about.



How much does the thinking in the media in this regard account for the rise of the Johnsons, the Farages, the Rees Moggs, even the Trumps? Eccentricity shouldn't be allowed obstruct constructive, objective dialogue. Requiring everything to be framed confrontationally must surely further embed divisions.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 28, 2019)

Britain love pantomime and all that schtick. Playing to a receptive audience.


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2019)

You're right, in that it echos the pomp of Parliament and PMQs.


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2019)

Stop inviting wonks from think tanks who don't declare where they get their money from.


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2019)

Tonight we have Amber Rudd MP, Jonathan Reynolds MP, Anna Soubry MP, Nigel Farage MEP and businessman John Mills, a supporter of Leave Means Leave.

I really hope the QT producers fuck with that line-up and have no questions at all regarding Brexit.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 9, 2019)

So a Tory, an ex-Tory, a Labour Progress gonk, farage and another hard brexiter.

Not exactly a full spectrum of opinion there then!

More an Overton porthole than an Overton window.


----------



## teqniq (May 9, 2019)

What a fucking joke.


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2019)

The first question should be, Mr. Farage, which individual donated over £100k to your new party?


----------



## teqniq (May 9, 2019)

Another question should be 'what were you doing visiting Assange in the Ecuadorean embassy?' and 'I don't recall' is not an acceptable answer. Also why did Roger Stone state that durning the filming of 'Get me Roger Stone' you has a major hissy fit when you unexpectedly encountered the film crew and unequivocally stated that you were not to appear anywhere in the documentary?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 9, 2019)

stavros said:


> The first question should be, Mr. Farage, which individual donated over £100k to your new party?



Yeah, that’ll show him....


----------



## Shechemite (May 9, 2019)

Central Banking eh


----------



## DexterTCN (May 9, 2019)

I'm not watching this garbage...but did this happen?


----------



## hash tag (May 9, 2019)

It's the Nigel Farage show. He can't shut up for 10 seconds


----------



## Poi E (May 10, 2019)

He's the BBCs favourite man. And they tax you for the pleasure of being held close to Auntie's soothing bosom. Fucking scam.


----------



## teqniq (May 10, 2019)

Poi E said:


> He's the BBCs favourite man. And they tax you for the pleasure of being held close to Auntie's soothing bosom. Fucking scam.


Not me, I have no telly. Nor do I watch the BBC on the net.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 10, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Central Banking eh



What was that all about.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 10, 2019)

[ dp


----------



## DexterTCN (May 10, 2019)

So our first question tonight...is it right that someone who posts a racist tweet should be removed from the airways by the bbc?...Nigel Farage (33rd appearance) what do you think?


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 10, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm not watching this garbage...but did this happen?




To be fair they don't really need a manifesto for the European Parliament. None of the other parties have one either.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 10, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> To be fair they don't really need a manifesto for the European Parliament. None of the other parties have one either.


None of the other _english_ parties*


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> To be fair they don't really need a manifesto for the European Parliament. None of the other parties have one either.


This isn't true. Labour launched theirs yesterday. Iirc so did the lib dems. I think only the Tories dont have one yet.


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2019)

killer b said:


> This isn't true. Labour launched theirs yesterday. Iirc so did the lib dems. I think only the Tories dont have one yet.



Wonder whether they’ll be able to agree on something in time...


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yeah, that’ll show him....



Point taken.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 10, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> None of the other _english_ parties*



Oh aye. What have SNP MEP's pledged to do if elected? 



killer b said:


> This isn't true. Labour launched theirs yesterday. Iirc so did the lib dems. I think only the Tories dont have one yet.



And it studiously avoided any mention of the European Parliament.


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> And it studiously avoided any mention of the European Parliament.


have you looked at it? I found a mention of the European parliament in under 30 seconds.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 10, 2019)

killer b said:


> have you looked at it? I found a mention of the European parliament in under 30 seconds.



Only looked at the leaflet to be fair. What does it say?


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2019)

The opening paragraph of the opening section is

_Labour MEPs in the European Parliament have fought hard to deliver changes that have made a difference to people’s lives._


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 10, 2019)

killer b said:


> The opening paragraph of the opening section is
> 
> _Labour MEPs in the European Parliament have fought hard to deliver changes that have made a difference to people’s lives._



Ahhhhhh. Opening with a joke then.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 10, 2019)

Pledges?


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2019)

Read it yourself, I dont really care.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 10, 2019)

killer b said:


> Read it yourself, I dont really care.



Fair.


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2019)

John Mills: "The whole Irish question has been blown up, and blown up, and blown up."

Interesting choice of words there.


----------



## Poi E (May 11, 2019)

stavros said:


> John Mills: "The whole Irish question has been blown up, and blown up, and blown up."
> 
> Interesting choice of words there.



British nationalist through and through. Father in the army.


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2019)

Yes, it's a marginal deviation from Brexit. However, QTs in Scotland just end up as a version of a different repeat.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 24, 2019)

Caught a bit of this last night, including the bit where they let some st.Tommy fan make an unchallenged allegation about an armed Asian group getting a police escort. Somewhere someone made the decision to let that stand in the final edit. Can’t imagine they’d let someone say the same about say, a group of black or Jewish people. Cunts.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Caught a bit of this last night, including the bit where they let some st.Tommy fan make an unchallenged allegation about an armed Asian group getting a police escort. Somewhere someone made the decision to let that stand in the final edit. Can’t imagine they’d let someone say the same about say, a group of black or Jewish people. Cunts.



When she just read the news it was almost l possible not to notice what an utter dreary lightweight Fiona Bruce is. Extraordinary that someone allegedly a journalist doesn’t ask, ‘how do you know this?’ She took the notion that Greater Manchester Police escort mobs to do their rioting at face value.

Waiting for the traditional outing of the audience members now. The TR woman in the red top, who she is and what vile shit she gets up to. And the woman who claimed to have changed from Remain to Leave. Who would be surprised when pictures of her on the Leave bus emerge?


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2019)

Camilla Cavendish: " They've [other Tories] spent two year trying to keep him [Johnson] out because they don't trust him."

What on earth can he have done to not warrant total and utter trust?


----------



## philosophical (May 24, 2019)

The problem with that television programme is that it is influential.
If Fiona Bruce is only a dreary lightweight that would be that, but I can't see how her behaviour is neutral and even handed.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 30, 2019)

Fiona Bruce: first question, interrupted Labour guy about five times, brexit "party" member once.


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2019)

"Nigel's got two decade's worth of experience inside that parliament."

Half right: he's got twenty years of being an MEP. Turning up to do anything proved a harder task.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2019)

Can anyone bare to watch tonight


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 6, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Can anyone bare to watch tonight


Good job the house next door to me is unoccupied atm.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 6, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Can anyone bare to watch tonight



I’ll take me clothes off to watch it if you’re offering financial incentives.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 6, 2019)

Oh, God.  The nekkid thread is all well and good, but not when you can see Anne Widdecombe on the telly in the background.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 6, 2019)

8ball said:


> Oh, God.  The nekkid thread is all well and good, but not when you can see Anne Widdecombe on the telly in the background.



It’s ok. It’s not Anne. It’s Piers ‘take me up the arse Donald’ Morgan and four people nobody has heard of.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## 8ball (Jun 6, 2019)

Fuck me, switched it on, wish I hadn’t.


----------



## ash (Jun 6, 2019)

8ball said:


> Fuck me, switched it on, wish I hadn’t.


 I also and switched it off straight away


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2019)

You were warned


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2019)

I would really like them to have someone who outwardly says that the Queen isn't the dog's bollocks. Alison Phillips especially last night seemed to crowbar her adulation in where it really wasn't required.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 7, 2019)

Cap doffing is knee jerk for many below the aristocracy. Often surprised at seemingly intelligent people getting misty eyed at the monarchy, as if it was the envy of the world.


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2019)

They need to stop booking foghorns for QT. Moron was just like Farage a couple of weeks ago, and the horrendous John Rhys-Davies back in April. They say "what the people want to hear", regardless of any substance.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2019)

Adam Price essentially admitting to getting pilled up there. 


Steven Kinnock too.


----------



## treelover (Jun 14, 2019)

stavros said:


> They need to stop booking foghorns for QT. Moron was just like Farage a couple of weeks ago, and the horrendous John Rhys-Davies back in April. They say "what the people want to hear", regardless of any substance.




Francesca was great last night, but plenty of left wing 'foghorns' have been on QT.


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2019)

Indeed, I don't like to discriminate. 

It was good that the motorway question was directed towards climate change. A further good addition would've been that the predict-and-provide model has long been proven not to work when expanding road capacity.

Does anyone know if the Tory leadership face-offs, on the Beeb and elsewhere, are going to be questions from audiences, or grillings from a hopefully knowledgeable host?


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2019)

stavros said:


> Indeed, I don't like to discriminate.
> 
> It was good that the motorway question was directed towards climate change. A further good addition would've been that the predict-and-provide model has long been proven not to work when expanding road capacity.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Tory leadership face-offs, on the Beeb and elsewhere, are going to be questions from audiences, or grillings from a hopefully knowledgeable host?


beeb is questions sent in from the public, C4 will have an actual audience


----------



## Nylock (Jun 15, 2019)

Probably why BoJo has opted to avoid the C4 one then...


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2019)

Will the audience not ostensibly be representative of the public at large?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 20, 2019)

Oh fuck, it's the Wetherspoons numpty tonight! ​


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2019)

Laura Pidcock is doing quite well. Shame about the rest of them


----------



## not a trot (Jun 20, 2019)

The passion of those two ladies brought tears to my eyes.fucking politicians should hang their heads in shame.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 20, 2019)

The people of Tottenham were speaking sense.


----------



## tedsplitter (Jun 21, 2019)

Actually enjoyed it for the first time in months. Pidcock did well on a panel stuffed with turds, and the audience was great.


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2019)

Two Tories seemed unnecessary (on QT, I mean: there are far more than two Tories in total that seem unnecessary).


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2019)

"[the EU] has a court that isn't accountable" said Tim Martin. My understanding is that the UK judiciary is also independent of electoral oversight, so was I misunderstanding what he was saying?


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 21, 2019)

It was entertaining-Bruce allowed the Tottenham Popular Front to build up a head of steam in a way that her predecessor in the Chair never would have done.The format of the programme assumes a respect for the professional opinion of politicians that increasingly seems no longer to be there.No doubt this is because to a man/woman they (the politicians) have demonstrated that they know neither how to deliver Brexit on the one hand or,on the other,how to weasel their way out of delivering it.At this rate by 2020 bankers will be held in higher regard.


----------



## stavros (Jun 22, 2019)

I'd have liked a panelist or an audience member to have mentioned drug legislative reform, in regard to the gangs debate. I get why the Tories are petrified of being seen to be "soft on drugs" - see the reaction to Gove snorting. However, it seems like a fairly open goal for Labour to propose decriminalisation and regulation of the cannabis market, as has happened in multiple other Western states, to various levels of success.


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2019)

I was sort of warming the the Iceland bloke last night. Then he went and spoilt it during the Royal jizz-fest at the end.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank goodness for the last contribution from the audience juxtaposing the 2.4 million spaffed up the wall by the Royals in Frogmore House with the grim conditions facing the four million children currently in poverty.Not even sure that Flint really gets how ugly that is.


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm not sure I've had my MP on QT before, wherever I've lived. She lived up to expectations.


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2019)

For those those of you who haven't seen it, the producers seem to have unearthed another crackpot journalist, "telling it like it is", in the shape of Tom Harwood.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 7, 2019)

Guido Fawkes cunt though so he's what you'd expect. They love that shit at the BBC.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 7, 2019)

That Tom Harwood is the posh gobshite that spent years hanging round the NUS trying to be the edgy rightwing libertarian counter. Durham or somewhere. Little cunt was always going to get walked into a political career. Probably be a minister in a decade or two


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2019)

QT Extra Time said he's 22. What's the youngest they've ever had?


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jul 12, 2019)

Just catching up on QT. 

That Tom Harwood really needs knocking down a peg or two. 

Muppet.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2019)

I think there's a dude with a 'Fight for Socialism' and hammer and sickle on it on tonight.  Sadly not on the panel.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 5, 2019)

First time I've watched QT in ages, last time it was still dimbleby. Thought it might be a bit interesting tonight after recent events. What a fucking idiot I am. Four tories on panel and somehow Layla Moran is still the worst one, absolute shit


----------



## rekil (Sep 5, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> That Tom Harwood is the posh gobshite that spent years hanging round the NUS trying to be the edgy rightwing libertarian counter. Durham or somewhere. Little cunt was always going to get walked into a political career. Probably be a minister in a decade or two


I get him mixed up with Tom Slater, the little Spiked prick.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2019)

Bring back Dimbleby  

At least Emily Thornberry isn’t holding back


----------



## fieryjack (Sep 5, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Bring back Dimbleby
> 
> At least Emily Thornberry isn’t holding back


except she was so desperate to get her three crappy "boris lied" quotes out that she totally bungled her timing and let Kwasi Kwarteng off the hook that he was floundering on. QT, as always: amateur night.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 5, 2019)

Turned it off now. But Thornbury looked weak, Labour not committing to a GE looks shit, and no idea why a labour frontbencher wouldn't just say when asked that Labour will take its own leave deal to a referendum. Allows Bruce to take the piss


----------



## kabbes (Sep 5, 2019)

First time I’ve seen it with Bruce.  God she’s shit.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 5, 2019)

kabbes said:


> First time I’ve seen it with Bruce.  God she’s shit.


Same. Cocky shit too, says every meaningless thing like some smug gotcha


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 5, 2019)

kabbes said:


> First time I’ve seen it with Bruce.  God she’s shit.



Tbf, she's not normally this bad, it's been a shocker for her.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 5, 2019)

She thinks she’s part of the debate.  Somebody is attempting to explain their answer, which has some complexity to it, and she interrupts them to bang on with some soundbite “aha”.


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2019)

Why was Iain Dale so shocked when Thornberry called Johnson a liar? The two fields Dale supposedly knows about are journalism and politics, and Johnson has been sacked from jobs in both for lying.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 10, 2019)

Who is he? He has a very beige name.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Who is he? He has a very beige name.


Cunt who assaulted the No Nukes dog guy.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 10, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Cunt who assaulted the No Nukes dog guy.




That was the most slow motion skuffle I've ever seen in my life. Even the onlookers looked kinda bored.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 10, 2019)

Also, why did the dog start attacking it's owner? I thought these fuckers were supposed to be loyal.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 11, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Turned it off now. But Thornbury looked weak, Labour not committing to a GE looks shit, and no idea why a labour frontbencher wouldn't just say when asked that Labour will take its own leave deal to a referendum. Allows Bruce to take the piss


That was the most stupid thing I've ever heard about her negotiating the best deal possible and then campaigning for a remain vote.
Best part was when an audience member shouted "grow up" .


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Cunt who assaulted the No Nukes dog guy.



Why wouldn't you just beat the shit out of Dale?


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2019)

Fairly light pickings last night in terms of guests, I thought.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 19, 2019)

someone from the telegraph who specialises in royalty...one of tonight's 'guests'


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 20, 2019)

It's alright Fiona Bruce keep telling the guests to stop talking over each other but she is possibly the worst culprit.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2019)

WouldBe said:


> It's alright Fiona Bruce keep telling the guests to stop talking over each other but she is possibly the worst culprit.


Yup nowhere near the class of Dimbers.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2019)

Tomorrow should be fun, with Cleverly and Reckless against Miller:

James Cleverly MP, Conservative Party chairman; 

Nick Thomas-Symonds MP, Shadow Solicitor General, Labour; 

Adam Price AM, Leader of Plaid Cymru; 

Mark Reckless AM, Leader of the Brexit Party in the Welsh Assembly; 

Gina Miller, businesswoman.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 27, 2019)

Same old same old really........


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 27, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Yup nowhere near the class of Dimbers.



I can't watch it anymore. It's been shit for ages but it's become painfully shit now Bruce is chairing it. She butt's in all the time, way more than Dimbers did and she does it in a very sneery way too. 

I think Diane Abot had it right when she said it's essentially descended into the political version of Jeremy Kyle, perhaps it should go the same way as Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 27, 2019)

Nice impartial framing.  Wonder what made them pick that question?


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2019)

Whagwan said:


> Nice impartial framing.  Wonder what made them pick that question?


If they chose it to be damning about Labour, they fucked it thanks to the woman actually asking the question ranting about how shameful it is labour are demanding empty homes be requisitioned, and giving away shares. Piss all applause for her from the audience either, much less than for the Labour guy.

Apparently it was asked by 'Property118 member, author and landlord campaigner Dr Rosalind Beck'  Shock, horror


----------



## kabbes (Sep 27, 2019)

Which philosophers?


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Which philosophers?


Nietzsche certainly would


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2019)

belboid said:


> Nietzsche certainly would


But would take 'stealing' others property to be a great expression of the opposite. This question time philosopher is an idiot!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 27, 2019)

Rosalind Beck (@RosalindBeck) on Twitter

She even thinks the Tories are running a "war on private landlords", let alone Labour.


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Rosalind Beck (@RosalindBeck) on Twitter
> 
> She even thinks the Tories are running a "war on private landlords", let alone Labour.


my god, I wonder if she is in the Landlords Alliance too?

The Landlords Alliance @landlords_ltd

Dynamic new landlord organisation fighting for the PRS and pushing back against the Agenda of hate. Exposing Shelter the housing charity which houses nobody.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 27, 2019)

belboid said:


> my god, I wonder if she is in the Landlords Alliance too?
> 
> The Landlords Alliance @landlords_ltd
> 
> Dynamic new landlord organisation fighting for the PRS and pushing back against the Agenda of hate. Exposing Shelter the housing charity which houses nobody.


She certainly retweets them a lot.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2019)

As far as it goes with rentier parasites, I think it is wrong to steal other _living_ people's property.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 27, 2019)

belboid said:


> my god, I wonder if she is in the Landlords Alliance too?
> 
> The Landlords Alliance @landlords_ltd
> 
> Dynamic new landlord organisation fighting for the PRS and pushing back against the Agenda of hate. Exposing Shelter the housing charity which houses nobody.



Poor landlords.  They need a proper union.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2019)

belboid said:


> my god, I wonder if she is in the Landlords Alliance too?
> 
> The Landlords Alliance @landlords_ltd
> 
> Dynamic new landlord organisation fighting for the PRS and pushing back against the Agenda of hate. Exposing Shelter the housing charity which houses nobody.


Her doggy pic's a bit fnar fnar..."Ruby Linda and Jimmy begging for a bit of moms pie"


----------



## kabbes (Sep 27, 2019)

belboid said:


> Nietzsche certainly would


Nietzsche didn’t really go in for “evil” as a concept though in that way though

Also, Nietzsche believed in the “will to power”, which implied he thought envy was in some way a crucial part of being human


----------



## stavros (Sep 27, 2019)

"They've made huge personal sacrifices to give their children a good education."

Whether he knew it or not, by implication Cleverly was saying that state schooling is not good.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 27, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Nietzsche didn’t really go in for “evil” as a concept though in that way though
> 
> Also, Nietzsche believed in the “will to power”, which implied he thought envy was in some way a crucial part of being human



Hmmm.

<strokes beard>...


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2019)

That was thoroughly dull, with Brexit and boring royal stuff dominating. The interesting question, about vaccinations, was left until the end, although even then I'd say that medical professionals are better qualified to debate this than media and political folk.

I found Mad Mel marginally less irritating than normal.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 4, 2019)

I shouted "shut the fuck up" at Fiona at one point.


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2019)

There's a case to put each of the panelists in a sound-proof booth, only turning on their mics when they're meant to be speaking.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 5, 2019)

I haven't watched for ages but after seeing this thread I watched last weeks. I thought Fiona Bruce was a better moderator than I had expected her to be, but the star of the show for me was Bonnie Greer - what a font of thoroughly good sense she is!


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2019)

What was Hartley-Brewer basing her assertion that fracking would bring down CO2 emissions on? It can surely only be if it replaces coal or possibly other gas as a energy source.

The audience member who suggested that Extinction Rebellion participants were "probably off their heads" should've been challenged.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

stavros said:


> What was Hartley-Brewer basing her assertion that fracking would bring down CO2 emissions on? It can surely only be if it replaces coal or possibly other gas as a energy source.
> 
> The audience member who suggested that Extinction Rebellion participants were "probably off their heads" should've been challenged.


It’s better than coal or transporting gas from Russia. That’s her argument.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Can't say I enjoyed that awful Dragon's Den bloke and his gaslighting of Rupert Read. shouting that he's delusional mid sentence. Stupid capitalist twit


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2019)

belboid said:


> It’s better than coal or transporting gas from Russia. That’s her argument.



I see, as I suspected. That's the problem with QT, and indeed most media debates: that their soundbite formats don't provide the opportunity to discuss the nuances of a statement.

Question Time Extra Time was worth listening to this week, just for one of their "Extra Timers", a woman from Bristol who seemed to hate everything and opined about how better society was during the war.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2019)

if you know him shop him


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2019)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2019)

Question Time audience member says Boris Johnson 'is knocking things out of the park' | Daily Mail Online
 should have put that in the post with the picture for context


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2019)

I'd like to ask people like Martin Daubney, or any of the other die-hard Brexiteers, if there was a point where it clicked for them that the UK leaving the EU was the most important political thing for them. His Wikipedia entry says that he's supported Labour, the Lib Dems and the Women's Equality Party in the past, all of whom (I think) have a majority of members who are pro-Europe.


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2019)

Which producer thought the following was a good question to have on?

"Isn't it time for MPs to ratify the deal and get Brexit done?"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 187446
> Question Time audience member says Boris Johnson 'is knocking things out of the park' | Daily Mail Online
> should have put that in the post with the picture for context


Was that the same twat who basically said fuck the Irish it'd be done if it wasn't for them?


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2019)

It must be. I'd guess he was a similar age to me (mid-thirties), so surely he must remember the Troubles from an English perspective.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm alright jack mentality.


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2019)

If they're going to have think tank wonks on, it should be on the condition that they reveal the sources of their funding.


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't mind repeating that Isabel Oakeshott is not a nice person at all.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 1, 2019)

Fiona Bruce should step down or offer a public apology.


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2019)

To be fair, she didn't claim it to be the gospel truth, only that she thought it was the case. She may apologise next week, although I don't think Dimbles, for all his faults, would've made that mistake.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 1, 2019)

stavros said:


> To be fair, she didn't claim it to be the gospel truth, only that she thought it was the case. She may apologise next week, although I don't think Dimbles, for all his faults, would've made that mistake.


She has an earpiece with producers speaking to her. They could have checked & she could have corrected herself later on. Did she ever apologise to Diane Abbott?


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2019)

MrSki said:


> She has an earpiece with producers speaking to her. They could have checked & she could have corrected herself later on. Did she ever apologise to Diane Abbott?


When I was watching it I thought that "fact" came from the producers. She kind of paused before she said it, as if they were talking in her ear.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 1, 2019)

tommers said:


> When I was watching it I thought that "fact" came from the producers. She kind of paused before she said it, as if they were talking in her ear.


Even more of a reason for her to apologise on behalf of herself & the whole production team. She belittled the questioner who was right.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 1, 2019)

They had this cunt on too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 1, 2019)

They do it all the time.

I cancelled my license about 3 or 4 years ago.	Fuck 'em.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 2, 2019)

MrSki said:


>






So glad I keep away from the Twitterverse and it’s conspiracy theory tinfoilers.

‘Tory plant’


----------



## MrSki (Nov 2, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> So glad I keep away from the Twitterverse and it’s conspiracy theory tinfoilers.
> 
> ‘Tory plant’


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 2, 2019)

MrSki said:


>



So not only a Tory plant but now Twitter reveals he is also a ‘fox hunter’  

What a great source of tweets Twitter is.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 2, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> ‘Tory plant’


Maybe from our own Dr Jazz?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 2, 2019)

I don't think it's a conspiracy or anything, just indicative of the absolute weirdos who apply to go on the question time audience


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I don't think it's a conspiracy or anything, just indicative of the absolute weirdos who apply to go on the question time audience


"More plants than a Garden Centre" - Twitter reacts to alleged bias on BBC Question Time
The 'Tory plant' on Question Time blew his own cover within seconds of opening his mouth | The Canary
Question Time slammed for 'most rigged audience ever'
Remainers are all saying the same thing about this 'Tory plant' on Question Time last night | JOE.co.uk

30 seconds on google


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 2, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> "More plants than a Garden Centre" - Twitter reacts to alleged bias on BBC Question Time
> The 'Tory plant' on Question Time blew his own cover within seconds of opening his mouth | The Canary
> Question Time slammed for 'most rigged audience ever'
> Remainers are all saying the same thing about this 'Tory plant' on Question Time last night | JOE.co.uk
> ...


None of this contradicts what I said you lemon


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> None of this contradicts what I said you lemon


They directly contradict what you say.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 2, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> They directly contradict what you say.


1 they don't
2 it's all just reporting what people on twitter say
3 lol u knob


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> 1 they don't
> 2 it's all just reporting what people on twitter say
> 3 lol u knob



20 seconds on google

BBC blasted after Scots UKIP candidate makes FOURTH appearance on QT
We see you

Best you just shut up now, you know-nothing cunt.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 2, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> 20 seconds on google
> 
> BBC blasted after Scots UKIP candidate makes FOURTH appearance on QT
> We see you
> ...


This doesn't disprove my point that it is indicative of the weirdos who apply to go on QT, it proves it.

And don't link to the sun you fucking bellend


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 2, 2019)

Are you fucking thick?  The same ukip twat gets on 4 times in different geographical areas?  Multiple tories get slipped in, get prime seats, get seen consulting and sharing questions with producers?

Anyway...pointless.   You know fuck all. 

Try learning something.

BBC Question Time’s definition of balance


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 2, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Are you fucking thick?  The same ukip twat gets on 4 times in different geographical areas?  Multiple tories get slipped in, get prime seats, get seen consulting and sharing questions with producers?
> 
> Anyway...pointless.   You know fuck all.
> 
> ...



Yes it shows that only weirdos like this ukip lad would apply to go on the QT audience in 'different geographical areas' or places as I like to call them. It's not normal behaviour. I wouldn't expect you to understand though dex, on account of you being a weirdo like


----------



## maomao (Nov 2, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> "More plants than a Garden Centre" - Twitter reacts to alleged bias on BBC Question Time
> The 'Tory plant' on Question Time blew his own cover within seconds of opening his mouth | The Canary
> Question Time slammed for 'most rigged audience ever'
> Remainers are all saying the same thing about this 'Tory plant' on Question Time last night | JOE.co.uk
> ...


LOL. 

I'll find you a couple of thousand links that say it was holographic planes that flew into the world trade centre and all the passengers are being kept captive in a Colorado mountain if you want. 

Fucking Twitter and The fucking Canary.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2019)

MrSki said:


>


zands is a parody account. I lolled tho. I don't know if the audience memeber was a plant or whatever but zands is taking the piss.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 2, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> zands is a parody account. I lolled tho. I don't know if the audience memeber was a plant or whatever but zands is taking the piss.


Yes I know. Cyril


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 7, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yes it shows that only weirdos like this ukip lad would apply to go on the QT audience in 'different geographical areas' or places as I like to call them. It's not normal behaviour. I wouldn't expect you to understand though dex, on account of you being a weirdo like


You know...that cunt lives near me.

The big man in a local 'flute band'.   You really don't know what you're talking about.   He's a manky jacket. 

Anyway...back to Scotland tonight.  I'm listening on google.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 7, 2019)

Kirsty the tory didn't vote in brexit because it was 'too complicated' btw.  Might come up.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 14, 2019)

Tonight I see that awfully nice James Cleverly is on. One not to be missed. 
From Brighton 2/3rds remain. 
PS also has Chris Boardman.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2019)

It was quite awkward when an audience member got Cleverly and Lewis muddled up, as they are very different.

I was very glad Boardman brought up public health policy funding as a complement to financing the NHS. It always seems to be a overlooked factor, and I believe widely thought to be far more cost-effective than the more hospitals, etc attack lines.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2019)

I don't know what I would even do with £80K a year yet alone dream about earning that much! Man thinks his £80k salary is average in bizarre Question Time rant


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I don't know what I would even do with £80K a year yet alone dream about earning that much! Man thinks his £80k salary is average in bizarre Question Time rant


I saw that bit, it was quite strange. He didn't seem to realise that that earning over £80k put him in the top 5% with billionaires because salaries are so low for loads of other people


----------



## kabbes (Nov 22, 2019)

They didn’t seem to know what to do with him, because he was so unaware of reality.  Should have just pointed out that this wasn’t a matter of opinion, it is a matter of cold, hard statistical evidence.  Also should have pointed out that it is only marginal rates— if he’s earning 80k then he’s entirely unaffected.  If it’s 85k then it’s an extra £0.25k a year.  This point always seems to get lost


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> I saw that bit, it was quite strange. He didn't seem to realise that that earning over £80k put him in the top 5% with billionaires because salaries are so low for loads of other people



Twitter saying today that this one is actually a son of a Duke, if true the fact he doesn't know much about what average people earn speaks to him not actually having any experience of such matters.


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Twitter saying today that this one is actually a son of a Duke


He isn't, that's a joke.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I don't know what I would even do with £80K a year yet alone dream about earning that much! Man thinks his £80k salary is average in bizarre Question Time rant



Very cringy - as he sat there with his missus, arms folded.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I don't know what I would even do with £80K a year yet alone dream about earning that much! Man thinks his £80k salary is average in bizarre Question Time rant



Christ that guy was an utter wanker. Low life filth.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2019)

Here's the twat 

BBC Question Time man who earns £80K is IT consultant and champion TT biker


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> He isn't, that's a joke.


Yes.



Virtual Blue said:


> Very cringy - as he sat there with his missus, arms folded.



His mum apparently.

BBC Question Time man who earns £80K is IT consultant and champion TT biker


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's the twat
> 
> BBC Question Time man who earns £80K is IT consultant and champion TT biker





> But leading lawyer Jolyon Maugham tweeted: "Fact. Earning £80,000 a year puts you well into the top *3%* of adult earners."
> 
> He added: "£80,000 - what an MP earns - puts you into the top 3% but it doesn't give you the lifestyle the English middle class once had.
> 
> ...


I suppose this just highlights the massive wage gap that there is at the moment. This guy's near the top but doesn't believe it because he's no-where near being a billionaire. 

It's no excuse for being so clueless though. Has he not looked at what's been going on for the last 10 years?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 22, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, he's only 36!!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I don't know what I would even do with £80K a year yet alone dream about earning that much!


tbh you live to your means. I make a fair bit more than that, but we have an average size house, second-hand cars, no fancy toys, a non-exotic holiday once a year, and virtually never eat out. I think as your income grows, your expenses just grow to use it up, but so slowly that it's hard to see where it's all actually going - I certainly don't feel like part of the top 2%, although I'd never make as much of an arse of myself as that twat on QT did by claiming that I'm not massively lucky compared to most people in the country.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 22, 2019)

But think of all those doctors? Surely that pushes the average up, no?!


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2019)

I think David Lammy makes some good points here - this kind of thing going viral can result in significant ramifications - and while I don't have a great deal of sympathy for this guy, he's mostly just very thick and misinformed. It's been great PR for the Labour Party, but QT probably shouldn't be trolling for clicks with stuff like this...


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2019)

It does sound like he was a test of the highest order


----------



## chilango (Nov 22, 2019)

Sadly I had almost the exact same conversation with someone I know a few months back. Flat out refused to believe that he was "better off than most" despite being in the top 10% of income.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 22, 2019)

Fiona Bruce should have been told in her earpiece that it was a fact & not an opinion & shut him up but it was Fiona Bruce so what do you expect?


----------



## chilango (Nov 22, 2019)

It was good though.

Brings the divide back to the front if the debate.

As does the crap on Politics Live today where they thought they were trying to catch Labour out.

"Do you believe that someone earning £80k is rich? "Do you people who send their children to private schools are rich?" etc.

Maybe the bubble thinks that's a tricky question.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2019)

Firstly, it should've been stated that the Telegraph hack was a former colleague of Johnson, in order to contextualise her comments.

Secondly, one questions her thinking when she utters the following: "We need the monarchy to be a national symbol of all that's great about Britain."


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 23, 2019)

Unlike killer b i have zero sympathy with the 80k it consultant-hoist with his own petard on national TV.Having said that it came as a surprise to me that those earning over 80k p.a are actually as small a segment of the UK population as five per cent.If the pay-structure of all large companies had to be made public on an annual basis it seems to me that this in itself would represent a radical step forward in tackling inequality and the divisions in our society.When no-one knows what the next guy or gal is earning it is,surely,an unhealthy situation.


----------



## killer b (Nov 23, 2019)

I don't have sympathy for him as such - I just don't think the price of challenging a politician on TV - even if you're an arsehole - should be getting monstered in the papers and on social media for days after.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 23, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> Unlike killer b i have zero sympathy with the 80k it consultant-hoist with his own petard on national TV.Having said that it came as a surprise to me that those earning over 80k p.a are actually as small a segment of the UK population as five per cent.If the pay-structure of all large companies had to be made public on an annual basis it seems to me that this in itself would represent a radical step forward in tackling inequality and the divisions in our society.When no-one knows what the next guy or gal is earning it is,surely,an unhealthy situation.


I was a bit surprised. I mean it's a right wage and people on 80k shouldn't be moaning but the 5% surprised me. Although if you look at the HMRC stats behind it, it does relate to income tax only, so excludes those who pay themselves a lower income and take dividend - which is how a high proportion of big earners will operate


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 23, 2019)

I expect his mum has forgiven him already.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 23, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I was a bit surprised. I mean it's a right wage and people on 80k shouldn't be moaning but the 5% surprised me. Although if you look at the HMRC stats behind it, it does relate to income tax only, so excludes those who pay themselves a lower income and take dividend - which is how a high proportion of big earners will operate


I don't think a lot of people on around that salary do much in the way of tax avoidance which would take them out of the figures, at least not IME - it just isn't a very large sector of the population. It's a very mouthy one though, with a lot of connection to journalists, and they don't recognise that they are unusual because that's the world they live in.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 23, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't think a lot of people on around that salary do much in the way of tax avoidance which would take them out of the figures, at least not IME - it just isn't a very large sector of the population. It's a very mouthy one though, with a lot of connection to journalists, and they don't recognise that they are unusual because that's the world they live in.


I don't really mean active tax avoidance, just that a lot of big earners aren't employees. No company director is going to pay everything as income. But yeah I don't think it will throw the figures out massively


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2019)

Finally got around to watching the QT special yesterday.  It wasn't worth it.  My advice to those wondering whether to catch up is don't bother.  Swinson came off by far the worst, but there wasn't one spectacular car crash moment, it was more of a slow burn of disaster over 30 minutes. Johnson was Johnson.  If you aren't taken in by him, you'll have seen what you normally see.  I have no idea what it is that people who like him are seeing, but no doubt whatever it is was there as usual.  Corbyn was similarly himself.  Slightly muted, unpolished, and occasionally tetchy, though he seemed to notice and reigned those moments in, successfully making a joke out of the most noticeable one of those. He warmed up as time went on, but never really shone.  His summing up minute was awkward and untelegenic. Sturgeon came off best, but also had less hostility from the audience. It was nevertheless an assured performance, polished but without smarm.

However, I learned nothing.  It was the most I'd ever seen of Swinson, and that's certainly not something I hope ever to repeat.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 28, 2019)

Christ all fucking mighty, Lionel Shriver is a special kind of twat.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 29, 2019)

killer b said:


> I don't have sympathy for him as such - I just don't think the price of challenging a politician on TV - even if you're an arsehole - should be getting monstered in the papers and on social media for days after.



Agree, though his intervention did seem designed to get over one fact above all others to the world which was _I earn 80k._


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Christ all fucking mighty, Lionel Shriver is a special kind of twat.



She didn't come across wonderfully, did she? I don't know her history, so does she have form in this area?

I thought McDonald did alright, and it was fun seeing Lewis laughed at for his mathematical skills.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 29, 2019)

stavros said:


> She didn't come across wonderfully, did she? I don't know her history, so does she have form in this area?
> 
> I thought McDonald did alright, and it was fun seeing Lewis laughed at for his mathematical skills.


Don't really know anything about her tbh. But she was a disgrace last night.
Yeh, that guy grilling Lewis was brilliant.


----------



## belboid (Nov 29, 2019)

stavros said:


> She didn't come across wonderfully, did she? I don't know her history, so does she have form in this area?.


She was on once a couple of years ago (at least). The only thing I can remember her saying was that everyone should be like  Ireland with ultra low corporation taxes. 
Thick as two planks.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 30, 2019)

It mystifies me what differentiates some panellists from audience members. At least Owen Jones has a working life of some kind, but that Kate Andrews from 'The Institute of Economic Affairs' is an invention, a con that she should be so elevated.
I am founder of 'The Lewisham Forum of World Development' and have loads of opinions but never get invited on to Question Time, yet some of those vacuums are on endlessly.
People can get political punditry gigs simply for being opinionated without ever having actually done anything.


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2019)

philosophical said:


> It mystifies me what differentiates some panellists from audience members. At least Owen Jones has a working life of some kind, but that Kate Andrews from 'The Institute of Economic Affairs' is an invention, a con that she should be so elevated.
> I am founder of 'The Lewisham Forum of World Development' and have loads of opinions but never get invited on to Question Time, yet some of those vacuums are on endlessly.
> People can get political punditry gigs simply for being opinionated without ever having actually done anything.



Think Tank wonks shouldn't be invited on any broadcast media discussion unless their organisation reveals the sources of their funding.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

maomao said:


> LOL.
> 
> I'll find you a couple of thousand links that say it was holographic planes that flew into the world trade centre and all the passengers are being kept captive in a Colorado mountain if you want.
> 
> Fucking Twitter and The fucking Canary.



You forgot the nano-thermite.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2019)

James fucking cleverly


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2019)

He was almost out-fuckwitted by Tice, who must've had a different ballot paper in 2016 to me. Mine didn't mention the single market or the customs union.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2019)

Did anyone watch Friday night's post-GE special? A very poor showing from Bruce, not forcing Robert Jenrick to respond to the citation of various Johnson quotes, re. "Picanninies", "bumboys", Merseyside "victim status" and men marrying dogs.


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2020)

Fuck me that was nauseating. Yes, we call sympathise with what Prince Harry's mother went through, but I'm sure Auto Glass fixed it up soon enough.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2020)

Laurence Fox could be quite good tonight...."white privileged male"


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2020)

Made an exception to actually watch QT last night as my family's local vermin MP (Helen Whately) was on....she didn't disappoint.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 17, 2020)

Bruce really is fucking awful 'ill just add in, not taking a view on it but Priti Patel says it's not racist' well fuck! That's me convinced.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 17, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Laurence Fox could be quite good tonight...."white privileged male"


Twitter seems to be full of people calling him a bellend this morning. I had to look him up but it doesn't seem out of character.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2020)

Part of the Fox clan of actors. Apart from the racism thing, he must be quoted in the air travel thread  

"He replied: “Yes, my carbon foot print is huge.

“But obviously we make up for it by preaching to everyone else how they should change their lifestyles."


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 17, 2020)

Didn't know who he was and didn't watch question time because why would you so I wikipediad him, interesting


----------



## stavros (Jan 17, 2020)

They partially made up for last week's royal wankfest by having the rendering of large expanses of Earth unhabitable - an only slightly less important topic - up first.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 17, 2020)

Bruce's patronising little comments are just cringe. Urghh, where she said the word that lady was stammering on... no fucking need, just smug.


----------



## Lefty1992 (Jan 17, 2020)

Bruce annoyed me when she said the audience had been selected to take into account the election result.
So there were more Tories in the audience despite Liverpool as usual overwhelmingly voting Labour. Surely the QT audiences should actually be representative of how said towns and cities vote and actually have people who look and sound like they're from them? Bizarre.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 18, 2020)

Lefty1992 said:


> *Bruce annoyed me when she said the audience had been selected to take into account the election result.
> So there were more Tories in the audience *despite Liverpool as usual overwhelmingly voting Labour. Surely the QT audiences should actually be representative of how said towns and cities vote and actually have people who look and sound like they're from them? Bizarre.


I rewound that twice thinking I'd misheard.


Lefty1992 said:


> and actually have people who look and sound like they're from them? Bizarre.


What do scousers look like then ?


----------



## keybored (Jan 18, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> I rewound that twice thinking I'd misheard.
> 
> What do scousers look like then ?


I read that more as a criticism of the audience selection on QT that a dig at how scousers look.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2020)

i know how they sound though


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 18, 2020)

keybored said:


> I read that more as a criticism of the audience selection on QT that a dig at how scousers look.


Maybe the first bit I put in bold. The latter might have been worded badly ? How do you represent a diverse city. Merseyside is a large area with a range of accents. St Helens etc..


----------



## Jay Park (Jan 18, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> I rewound that twice thinking I'd misheard.
> 
> What do scousers look like then ?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 18, 2020)

I just looked up this Lawrence Fox and frankly am still none the wiser.  Why are they having on QT some z-lister who is apparently most famous for a supporting role on a mediocre semi-popular spin-off of a show that was on TV some decades ago?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 18, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I just looked up this Lawrence Fox and frankly am still none the wiser.  Why are they having on QT some z-lister who is apparently most famous for a supporting role on a mediocre semi-popular spin-off of a show that was on TV some decades ago?


He's a posh Tory racist under 50 who's been on the telly.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He's a posh Tory racist under 50 who's been on the telly.


that might appeal to the far-right/fash-curious producer woman.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He's a posh Tory racist under 50 who's been on the telly.


chicken or bbc egg


----------



## treelover (Jan 18, 2020)

brogdale said:


> that might appeal to the far-right/fash-curious producer woman.



The producer is far right? please expand.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jan 18, 2020)

treelover said:


> The producer is far right? please expand.


Google Alison Fuller-Pedley + Britain First + EDL


----------



## treelover (Jan 18, 2020)

Is BBC Question Time’s audience producer really a fascist?
					

A freak Twitter storm engulfed the audience producer of the popular current affairs programme last week, as it was revealed she had shared Facebook posts by far right groups. But is there more to it?




					www.opendemocracy.net


----------



## stavros (Jan 18, 2020)

Lefty1992 said:


> Bruce annoyed me when she said the audience had been selected to take into account the election result.
> So there were more Tories in the audience despite Liverpool as usual overwhelmingly voting Labour. Surely the QT audiences should actually be representative of how said towns and cities vote and actually have people who look and sound like they're from them? Bizarre.



I was wondering what she meant by it too. The Tories won 56% of the seats on 44% of the vote, or 29% of the electorate. So were just over half Tory voters, just under half, or less than a third?


----------



## Lefty1992 (Jan 19, 2020)

stavros said:


> I was wondering what she meant by it too. The Tories won 56% of the seats on 44% of the vote, or 29% of the electorate. So were just over half Tory voters, just under half, or less than a third?


Precisely. Labour working with the other progressive parties should get behind PR.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 19, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He's a posh Tory racist under 50 who's been on the telly.


He's a complete and utter bellend .
Laurence Fox broke up with 'too woke' girlfriend for supporting Gillette toxic masculinity advert


----------



## keybored (Jan 19, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Maybe the first bit I put in bold. The latter might have been worded badly ? How do you represent a diverse city. Merseyside is a large area with a range of accents. St Helens etc..



They went on to talk about QT audience selection in general, not just Merseyside.



Lefty1992 said:


> Surely the QT audiences should actually be representative of how said towns and cities vote and actually have people who look and sound like they're from them? Bizarre.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 19, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's a complete and utter bellend .
> Laurence Fox broke up with 'too woke' girlfriend for supporting Gillette toxic masculinity advert


 
That is tragically quite clearly made up too, pretend, not real


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 19, 2020)

Never did like morse or its derivatives, too posh, let them kill each other, doesn't require detecting


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 19, 2020)

Cracker was class, pissed on the oxford shite


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 20, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Cracker was class, pissed on the oxford shite



I preferred Cracker over Morse but John Thaw was a good working class bloke whereas Coltrane's a bit of a posh fud.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 20, 2020)

The one _Cracker_ that stands out the most was with Robert Carlyle as a survivor of Hillsborough.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh god I've just heard his music 



fucking hell


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2020)

That's class.  Clearly where Alan Partridge got his inspiration.


----------



## rekil (Jan 20, 2020)

💩



> The light has been turned down on the age of reason
> Replaced by blinding fires that burn wild across the region
> For the wrong to rule
> The good must just stand idly by



It's about this isn't it. 




			
				metro said:
			
		

> He also argued that white people could potentially become a minority. ‘I’ve got nine nephews and nieces and none of them are white,’ he went on. ‘So, it’s not like we’re dealing with a world where the white man is going to be around for that many more generations.’


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2020)

copliker said:


> I’ve got nine nephews and nieces and none of them are white,’ he went on. ‘So, it’s not like we’re dealing with a world where the white man is going to be around for that many more generations.’


His family must love it when comes over at xmas
(hide the guitar)


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh god I've just heard his music
> 
> 
> fucking hell




That’s the original version of My Lovely Horse, isn’t it?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> The one _Cracker_ that stands out the most was with Robert Carlyle as a survivor of Hillsborough.



Wow, he was awesome in that, wasn't he?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2020)

copliker said:


> It's about this isn't it.



Whitey has genocided a lot of people - a gentle fade into genetic dilution is kinder than he deserves.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 20, 2020)

He's not taking the divorce well is he.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 20, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh god I've just heard his music
> 
> 
> 
> fucking hell



That's the worst thing I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 20, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> That's the worst thing I've heard in a long time.


Paul Shane has just moved to number 2 in the cringey stakes .


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 20, 2020)

RIP.


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> That's class.  Clearly where Alan Partridge got his inspiration.



-- Right, OK - Shoestring, Taggart, Spender, Bergerac, Morse. What does that say to you about regional detective series?
-- There's too many of them?
-- That's one way of looking at it, another way of looking at it is, people like them, let's make some more of them.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 20, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Paul Shane has just moved to number 2 in the cringey stakes .




This is quite brilliant. Thank you


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 20, 2020)

stavros said:


> -- Right, OK - Shoestring, Taggart, Spender, Bergerac, Morse. What does that say to you about regional detective series?
> -- There's too many of them?
> -- That's one way of looking at it, another way of looking at it is, people like them, let's make some more of them.


You’re forgetting Vera, pet.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2020)

And from abroad Maigret and the Henning Mankell stories and one of my favourites Montelbano


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 20, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Paul Shane has just moved to number 2 in the cringey stakes .




THE major influence in the development of "The Club Style" from Shooting Stars. What a musician


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> And from abroad Maigret and the Henning Mankell stories and one of my favourites Montelbano


Not forgetting Van Der valk. If only just for the theme tune.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 20, 2020)

Ted Striker said:


> This is quite brilliant. Thank you


I remember the first time me and a mate seen that, we couldn't stop laughing for ages


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Not forgetting Van Der valk. If only just for the theme tune.



And set in the Netherlands  I'll see if any of above are on Youtube in fact. ITV seems to have closed down on me, telling me to update my browser when they're all up to date and have relevant DRM boxes ticked 

We seem to have forgotten Wycliffe: top acting and plots with typical realistic everyday Cornish life of Magic rituals, wild west gunfights, insane Cornish maids and simpletons, ...


----------



## hash tag (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't forget the cockney Hazell


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Don't forget the cockney Hazell



That looks suitably dire  but not on Youtube


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 20, 2020)

Dalziel and Pascoe.... though the books were better than the telly programme.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2020)

r4 series of them was listenable


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2020)

Ta - noted 

All a bit of a derail though.

Bringing it back to topic I've not watched question time or listened to r4 equivalent for a good 20 years. It's always been fucking dire with right-wing commentators spouting shite and not being called out for it.

I've only ever heard one good r4 episode and that was when they had no politicians on it - only academics. It was interesting, informative and I didn't feel like throwing anything at the radio, can't say that of any other episode I've ever listened to.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 20, 2020)

A shit person and a shit uncle


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh god I've just heard his music
> 
> 
> 
> fucking hell



Lol! He's no Leonard Cohen, but he certainly thinks he is! Fucking hell!


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh god. He thinks 'everybody knows' is about free speech on college campuses doesn't he?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2020)

Guess I'll watch it this week as it's being filmed locally,  a mile or so away, in Stoke Newington


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 24, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Guess I'll watch it this week as it's being filmed locally,  a mile or so away, in Stoke Newington



Was it any good or particularly noteworthy Marty? I didn't see it...


----------



## treelover (Jan 24, 2020)

It was a lot more measured than usual, powerful discussion on youth crime.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 24, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Don't forget the cockney Hazell



Recently had a re run on the Talking Pictures channel. The original novels were co written by Terry Venebles.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 24, 2020)

treelover said:


> It was a lot more measured than usual, powerful discussion on youth crime.



The ex chief constable came across as a total dick.


----------



## Lefty1992 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yeah. A much more measured programme than usual. Good discussions about knife crime and the digital services tax. 
Emily Thornberry spectacularly failing to understand the lessons from Labour's election defeat though.


----------



## polly (Jan 24, 2020)

Sorry it's skawkbox but pretty funny: 








						Video: man poses as Tory to get onto BBCQT – then hammers media for dividing communities to help Tories rule
					

“I literally pretended to be a Tory in every stage of the application process” A student in last night’s BBC Question Time audience has caused a stir by hammering the media’…




					skwawkbox.org


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 24, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Recently had a re run on the Talking Pictures channel. The original novels were co written by Terry Venebles.



The books are excellent. I didn't mind the TV series but I preferred Shoestring.


----------



## oryx (Jan 24, 2020)

polly said:


> Sorry it's skawkbox but pretty funny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thought he was good.


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2020)

Nobody, bar one audience member briefly, seemed to join up the illegality of drugs and their control resting in the hands of less desirable types. I know it was fiction but "Hamsterdam" sprang to mind.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Don't forget the cockney Hazell


It's being repeated in free view. Yes, I had forgotten how dire it was.
 Calls is on now


----------



## stavros (Feb 7, 2020)

It was disappointing that no one seemed to challenge the concept that electric cars are a wholly good thing. Amongst other things, tyre and brake wear, the source of the electrical power, and the effect on pubic health of sedentary transport should've been mentioned.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh god I've just heard his music
> 
> 
> 
> fucking hell


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2020)

No episode of Question Time seems complete without one of these rants.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2020)

Why is that the thing QT have chosen to isolate and publicise?  It’s an hour long show.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> That's the worst thing I've heard in a long time.


my ears  my poor ears


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 21, 2020)

Of there's a rant like this every week, surely it's a thing that shouldn't be ignored? It's not pleasant but hoping the BBC (!) is only going to highlight points of view palatable to us do-gooders isn't realistic


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Why is that the thing QT have chosen to isolate and publicise?  It’s an hour long show.



It’s not the only segment they have. They slice and dice lots of it for the Twittersphere. It’s the one that has caught the public’s attention.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Of there's a rant like this every week, surely it's a thing that shouldn't be ignored? It's not pleasant but hoping the BBC (!) is only going to highlight points of view palatable to us do-gooders isn't realistic



True and there is an argument for bringing it out into the light. In saying that lots of people on Twitter agreeing with her.

The BBC has a good response when accused of allowing offensive chanting at football matches to be heard, which is ‘there was a football game, we covered it’. Clearly broadcasters often frame the news and decide what topic gets disproportionate attention, but it can also seem like it when it’s simply being covered. It was reasonable to have a debate on the Government’s proposed immigration rules. Not surprising that someone would articulate those views along the way, depressing as they are.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 21, 2020)

hash tag said:


> It's being repeated in free view. Yes, I had forgotten how dire it was.
> Calls is on now



The best regional cop show ever, set in London (where there's always a higher concentration of slaaaaaaaaaaaags and wrong'uns) was def. The Sweeney.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 21, 2020)

You'd think that a programme that thought of itself as a debate show might put in both question and answer(s), rather than just one lengthy racist soundbite.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> my ears  my poor ears



I had to resist reaching for a knitting needle, and seeing off my one good ear, after hearing that for the first time. I've now filed Fox under "seriously-appalling Bob Dylan manque", with a side order of "colossal lack of self-awareness".


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 21, 2020)

I've been quit from Twitter four-odd years now and for some time prior to _that_ I referred to QT as The 60 Minute Hate


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 21, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You'd think that a programme that thought of itself as a debate show might put in both question and answer(s), rather than just one lengthy racist soundbite.



I suppose it's a question of what the - invariably upper middle class at the Beeb - producers think will sell to the hoi-polloi, while still allowing middle class viewers to get their cringe fix at the awful racist underclass. 
Of course, when you have a vetting process for the audience, you should be able to rule out overt racists, but somehow the Beeb never seem to be able to do that...


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Of there's a rant like this every week, surely it's a thing that shouldn't be ignored? It's not pleasant but hoping the BBC (!) is only going to highlight points of view palatable to us do-gooders isn't realistic


The media doesn’t just report the national discourse, it also shapes it by what it covers and how.  It feeds itself.  For example (different context but the principles still apply): Deviancy amplification spiral - Wikipedia


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm not unaware of this


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> I suppose it's a question of what the - invariably upper middle class at the Beeb - producers think will sell to the hoi-polloi, while still allowing middle class viewers to get their cringe fix at the awful racist underclass.
> Of course, when you have a vetting process for the audience, you should be able to rule out overt racists, but somehow the Beeb never seem to be able to do that...



I don’t see how this argument can go anywhere. Can we say she shouldn’t express her views and people shouldn’t mock if they find them appalling? It’s a dialogue so it also delivered,



And,


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I'm not unaware of this


Right.  So how many soundbite clips do QT actually create and publish?  I don’t think they’re putting out 30 of them.  They’re not making clips with full question and answers context either, as per Fridge. By making this the talking point, they’re shaping the discourse as much as reporting on it.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2020)

^^ Although, Moose has put up some examples of contrary views too, to be fair.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 21, 2020)

Only watched half of it last night, but... That was great when the audience member suggested the great unwashed public being able to participate in the BBC and even present programmes etc.

The look on Fiona Bruce's smug face and her laughter. You wont be laughing when it happens!!

I thought Snarky Sarkar's response was particularly poor - some blithering directed at comrades on 'the left' about what a lovely wonderful service the BBC is, which we should all protect, without any response to the content of the question. What a missed opportunity from someone promoting a 'new progressive media'.

And what a contrast Weymouth to Dundee eh.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 21, 2020)

I never watch Question Time nowadays,  and festivaldeb hasn't watched any of it since the Election either ... so I've been catching up with this thread for the first time in bloody ages.

This thread reminds me though of how depressing I find it. I knew nothing about that right-wing QT audience picker. I was also reminded generally of why it's been about six years (?) since I watched any episode. We're often both out on a  Thursday anyway   , but as for catching up with it on iPlayer, fuck that -- I'd rather go out again for another pint!


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Why is that the thing QT have chosen to isolate and publicise?  It’s an hour long show.


I'm not sure why she was allowed to vent her racist bollocks for so long without interruption, or why the BBC think this is a great rant to share to their half million followers.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2020)

I haven't yet seen qt for last night, but from what I've heard, the longer they let her rant, the more she dug herself in it. The more she dug herself in it, the more she showed herself up for what she is ( and to an extent the views of the parties that hold views like that)


----------



## MrSki (Feb 21, 2020)

Mr Moose said:


> No episode of Question Time seems complete without one of these rants.


----------



## not a trot (Feb 21, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I haven't yet seen qt for last night, but from what I've heard, the longer they let her rant, the more she dug herself in it. The more she dug herself in it, the more she showed herself up for what she is ( and to an extent the views of the parties that hold views like that)



At least her rant didn't attract the usual hysterical bout of applause from the audience.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 21, 2020)

Her she is again. Who would have thought it?


----------



## MrSki (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2020)

Well, here's a can of worms being opened up:



> On Monday, things kicked off again. People discovered Pedley had shared posts by far-right group Britain First, tweeted supporting Vote Leave and joined facebook group the “British Patriot Front”. On Thursday, Bella Caledonia discovered a UKIP councillor claimed to know Pedley, and said he persuaded her to bring Question Time to his town. The same day, campaigner Jack Monroe cancelled her licence fee in disgust, branding Pedley a “blatant neo-Nazi supporter.”
> 
> Mainstream coverage has been woeful. The BBC press team focused its denials on the Britain First posts, claiming Pedley shared them “unwittingly”. Sure enough, the media followed suit: the _Mirror_, Huffington Post and _Daily Mail_ omitted all other new revelations.
> 
> ...











						Is BBC Question Time’s audience producer really a fascist?
					

A freak Twitter storm engulfed the audience producer of the popular current affairs programme last week, as it was revealed she had shared Facebook posts by far right groups. But is there more to it?




					www.opendemocracy.net


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 22, 2020)

Mr Moose said:


> No episode of Question Time seems complete without one of these rants.




I noticed she says England not UK.

Sometimes Im ashamed to be English. I have to try to reasssure my partner ( Spanish) that this woman is a minority in England . And worse she says she is from London. Welcome to Brexit England where this kind of comment on mainstream tv is something I have to deal with. Whilst my partner  has to live in doubt about her long term future here. Fortuately in my area of London I dont meet scum like this ( Brixton). 

My partner works in the education sector and the mix of nationalities is the similar to the photographer below.

On the BBC thread some NHS staff put this up


----------



## MrSki (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2020)

It was a slightly odd party line-up, with current and former Tory ministers, and an MP and an activist from Labour.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 23, 2020)

stavros said:


> It was a slightly odd party line-up, with current and former Tory ministers, and an MP and an *activist from Labour*.



And a self proclaimed communist activist at that.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 23, 2020)

"Self proclaimed communist". You massive twat Marty1. Can you not just fuck off from here, or better still, can someone just ban the cunt?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Her she is again. Who would have thought it?



it's doing the rounds on tweeter (for what that's worth) that she has stood for election for the national front a couple of times in the past


----------



## MrSki (Feb 24, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's doing the rounds on tweeter (for what that's worth) that she has stood for election for the national front a couple of times in the past


Yes I have seen that. Wonder  why she was allowed her rant without interruption or why the BBCQT decided to tweet that particular clip. 
I saw it was covered by a Scottish paper on Saturday but not much reaction from the ex Fleet St papers. Normalising racism is well out of order & this is what the BBC has done while still trying to argue their impartiality. This show should be properly scrutinised as it might not have large viewing figures, it does seem to set the political agenda.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2020)

Funny how they are the bastion of decency and empathy and  paternalism when England football players are being racially abused, but when the time comes they drop the ball and hide.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's doing the rounds on tweeter (for what that's worth) that she has stood for election for the national front a couple of times in the past



In east London in the '70s, as did her husband.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 27, 2020)

BBC _defends_ clip of ‘racist rant’ during Question Time


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 27, 2020)

That ‘present a range of opinions to show balance‘ bollocks. BBC is appalling for this sort of thing.  Actual harmful shit, especially on stuff like climate change where they’ll stick some wilfully ignorant crank like Lawson on to ‘balance’ the facts presented by actual scientists. BBC is appalling for this sort of thing.

surprised they didn’t trot out the usual ‘generating debate’ defence too.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 28, 2020)

Has this been on this thread yet? Osborne squirming.


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> That ‘present a range of opinions to show balance‘ bollocks. BBC is appalling for this sort of thing.  Actual harmful shit, especially on stuff like climate change where they’ll stick some wilfully ignorant crank like Lawson on to ‘balance’ the facts presented by actual scientists. BBC is appalling for this sort of thing.



Newsnight had Lord someone-or-other (not Lawson) on last night, advocating the expansion of Heathrow. As well as taking a punt on future technology saving us all, apparently planes would be able to go directly to Brazil if the runway was built, rather than via Madrid. He didn't say, and nor was he asked by Barnett, how this would compare with this increase in the net number of flights.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 5, 2020)

stavros said:


> Newsnight had Lord someone-or-other (not Lawson) on last night, advocating the expansion of Heathrow. As well as taking a punt on future technology saving us all, apparently planes would be able to go directly to Brazil if the runway was built, rather than via Madrid. He didn't say, and nor was he asked by Barnett, how this would compare with this increase in the net number of flights.


He knows planes have steering right?


----------



## MrSki (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2020)

it's still on today, albeit without a live audience.
Be warned, it's 8 tonight for some reason.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 19, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> BBC _defends_ clip of ‘racist rant’ during Question Time



Comment section of that article is interesting.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> it's still on today, albeit without a live audience.
> Be warned, it's 8 tonight for some reason.


Good warning, someone might have turned it on by accident.


----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Be warned, it's 8 tonight for some reason.



It's been shuffled around to make room for repeats of Mrs Brown's Boys.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 19, 2020)

stavros said:


> It's been shuffled around to make room for repeats of Mrs Brown's Boys.


How they think that the MOTD audience would be happy to watch MBB I cannot think.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 19, 2020)

Watching now, it's utterly different and down to earth given the context. Well done Beeb.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 19, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Watching now, it's utterly different and down to earth given the context. Well done Beeb.



It’s better without the audience. If they can get rid of Fiona Bruce and the pols it would be even better


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


> How they think that the MOTD audience would be happy to watch MBB I cannot think.



It's long been reported that Aunty would cancel regular programming and air comedy shows in the event of Brenda's death. I guess we've just had a preview of what they truely think of her


----------



## MrSki (Mar 19, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> It's long been reported that Aunty would cancel regular programming and air comedy shows in the event of Brenda's death. I guess we've just had a preview of what they truely think of her


Comedy not Mrs Brown's Boys. Maybe amusing for the first episode/s but utter shite after. I think I would prefer 'Are you being served' or 'It ain't half hot mum' to that shite. 

Apology for taken the thread off topic of the fucking joke that is now QT.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 19, 2020)

Could I direct you to the second sentence of my post, perhaps?


----------



## MrSki (Mar 19, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Could I direct you to the second sentence of my post, perhaps?


So you rate Brenda to MOTD? Well out to lunch.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 20, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s better without the audience. If they can get rid of Fiona Bruce and the pols it would be even better



just let Fiona guess the value of random antiques


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 20, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Watching now, it's utterly different and down to earth given the context. Well done Beeb.


It was shite. Just a different shade of shite. I stopped watching half way through as the "let's all be nice to each other in the national intetest" was doing my fucking head in.


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2020)

MrSki said:


> I think I would prefer 'Are you being served' or 'It ain't half hot mum' to that shite.



Love Thy Neighbour when Phil snuffs it.


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s better without the audience. If they can get rid of Fiona Bruce and the pols it would be even better



I haven't watched last night's yet. However, what you're proposing sounds a lot like Sky's The Pledge, and that has Nick Ferrari and a Johnson on it.


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh boy, the first QT with a new leader and Labour send on Rachel "tougher than the Tories on benefits" Reeves.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2020)

What happened to ruby Wax?


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2020)

brogdale said:


> What happened to ruby Wax?



I suspect the connection just fucked up, as they're prone to do.

Does anyone have an idea why QT Extra Time isn't available on the radio iplayer this week? It normally is.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

stavros said:


> I suspect the connection just fucked up, as they're prone to do.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why QT Extra Time isn't available on the radio iplayer this week? It normally is.



Compassion?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 16, 2020)

Rachel Clarke, a Doctor (and Labour Party member according to Tory goons twitter) has _destroyed _Robert Buckland tonight. A measured, forensic report by her on the criminal negligence of the government in respect of social care.

A lack of PPE, the impossibility of social distancing, vulnerable people dying alone, exhausted, terrified and overwhelmed staff on minimum wage, chronic underfunding and a sector now collapsing.

Harrowing, emotional and makes you feel like committing serious violence against the bastard political class who’ve created this social care crisis and avoidable deaths of the elderly and disabled.

Have to say Nandy has scored some direct hits too, especially on why the poorest are being forced to work and what measures are being taken to protect them.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 16, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Rachel Clarke, a Doctor (and Labour Party member according to Tory goons twitter) has _destroyed _Robert Buckland tonight. A measured, forensic report by her on the criminal negligence of the government in respect of social care.
> 
> A lack of PPE, the impossibility of social distancing, vulnerable people dying alone, exhausted, terrified and overwhelmed staff on minimum wage, chronic underfunding and a sector now collapsing.
> 
> ...



Might watch this. Will be on iPlayer I’m guessing


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 16, 2020)

Crikey-Smokeandsteam wasn't exaggerating- Buckland seemed to have no coherent lines of argument in response to Clarke (who was throwing her book at him) -actually thought he was going to blub at one point!


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2020)

I shit you not: not only is Grant Shapps/Michael Green/Sebastian Fox (delete as applicable) on tonight, they've also gone and booked Gideon too.


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2020)

Osborne: "My government didn't have to deal with unemployment."

Eh?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 4, 2020)

stavros said:


> Osborne: "My government didn't have to deal with unemployment."


Well I'm not sure exactly what Osbourne said but unemployment (officially) is was low by 2016, and during the coalition years reached a height of 8.3% (compare that that other counties during the GFC)


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Well I'm not sure exactly what Osbourne said but unemployment (officially) is was low by 2016, and during the coalition years reached a height of 8.3% (compare that that other counties during the GFC)



I took it as him citing the number of jobs, without going into the nature of those jobs.

I wasn't comfortable with having two Tory politicians on the panel, no matter that Osborne might protest that he's now a journalist (as well as about five other jobs I believe). He and Shapps were in the cabinet together less than five years ago.


----------



## stavros (May 8, 2020)

Would there be any value with displaying the original question onscreen for the duration of the panel's responses? Lesson 1.01 in the how to be an MP is the various methods of obfuscation, and cabinets past and present have been experts. It could be seen as patronising to the viewers.


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Well I'm not sure exactly what Osbourne said but unemployment (officially) is was low by 2016, and during the coalition years reached a height of 8.3% (compare that that other counties during the GFC)



Probably doesn't affect what you said but that graph is inaccurate from the 1970s onwards, and greatly underestimates the number of people unemployed. 

After '71 governments  reduced the unemployment figures by progressively transferring people to sickness/invalidity benefit. I redrew this a few years ago from figures I got from a research organization. Typically enough I can't find the original research but the same thing seems to be covered here. Even so, my graph underestimates the figures by not showing people on training schemes and those who have dropped out of the benefits system altogether. As I recall (and it was a few years ago as I said) the original researchers said the figures have been changed so often since as to make comparisons meaningless. 







> Our [Sheffield Hallam, from pdf] estimate is that in 2017 the real level of unemployment stands at just below 2.3
> million.


----------



## stavros (May 15, 2020)

Doesn't Luke Johnson have a lot of questions to answer about Patisserie Valerie? He seemed quite contrarian.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 21, 2020)

Never heard of this Tory twat . Did someone brief him and say, ' don't look at your panel members, stare straight at the camera, look confident as if you believe what shite your spewing'.
He's weirding me out .


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Never heard of this Tory twat . Did someone brief him and say, ' don't look at your panel members, stare straight at the camera, look confident as if you believe what shite your spewing'.
> He's weirding me out .



That was noticeably weird, I agree. I suppose we should be grateful that he didn't do any Johnson-esque arm thrusts.

The questions seem to have got very long, and full of personal opinion, since they got rid of the audience.


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2020)

If you're willing to judge people by association, in 2013 Chris Philp had a book published by the Taxpayers' Alliance.


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2020)

I feel tonight is the night we should swamp QT with a variety of questions about Johnson and Cummings..nearly a million on this single petition cannot be wrong Sign the Petition


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2020)

The question I'd have liked asked was, what does Cummings have on Johnson?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Probably doesn't affect what you said but that graph is inaccurate from the 1970s onwards...


Ridiculously inaccurate...in 2016 you were counted as employed if you were on a zero-hour contract or working one hour every two weeks.   And the figures don't include all the sanctioned people or those denied benefits either which has been massive for the last decade under the regime since cameron and austerity.


----------



## two sheds (May 29, 2020)

Yes totally. That's why the researchers said you couldn't trust the figures any more. They changed the way they were counted so often that you can't make draw any conclusions from the statistics. Also not to mention that they are totally different jobs - like you say zero hours contracts, also short-term contracts and agency contracts rather than the jobs with pensions up to the 80s.


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2020)

Nadhim Zahawi for the Tories and David Lammy for Labour tonight, repeating last week's Any Questions. I suspect we might get a second subject this evening, and I'm sure I've heard Lammy be quite articulate on socio-racial issues in the past.

Hopefully there's also time to keep Cummings-gate going.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2020)

The future.............


----------



## belboid (Jun 10, 2020)

ska invita said:


> The future.............


At least three of them will have been strung up as enemies of the class before they could get to that age


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2020)

I'd heard of Rocco Forte before, but hadn't experienced his rampant Tory-ism. Further research revealed he's a major donor to them, something the BBC should've mentioned in his intro.

Grant Shapps on Any Questions last week used the "Some of my best friends..." defence, citing Patel, Sunak and Sharma being in the cabinet as evidence of the Tories being progressive.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 13, 2020)

stavros said:


> I'd heard of Rocco Forte before, but hadn't experienced his rampant Tory-ism. Further research revealed he's a major donor to them, something the BBC should've mentioned in his intro.
> 
> Grant Shapps on Any Questions last week used the "Some of my best friends..." defence, citing Patel, Sunak and Sharma being in the cabinet as evidence of the Tories being progressive.



Fortes father was a Tory loving cunt as well.


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2020)

Cleverly was abysmal this week, claiming that the government made sure they had a back-up in case one app didn't work, by, er, only testing one.


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2020)

New series last night, so why not please the new DG by having _two_ Tories on?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 18, 2020)

Fuck Question Time, frankly. Not current affairs journalism, just grandstanding bullshit that fits into political agendas, with audience stooges to boot. I used to watch it, get animated, but what really is the point?


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm sure no one watched it, but this week was another with two Tories on it, with Stuart "Baron" Rose of M&S fame complementing Grant "Michael Green/Corinne Stockheath/Sebastian Fox" Shapps.


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2020)

And again tonight, as Gillian Keegan, a totally forgettable minister, is joined by Michael Portillo.

But of course the BBC is leftwing elitist...


----------



## not a trot (Oct 9, 2020)

stavros said:


> And again tonight, as Gillian Keegan, a totally forgettable minister, is joined by Michael Portillo.
> 
> But of course the BBC is leftwing elitist...



Portillos jacket gave me a headache.


----------



## stavros (Oct 9, 2020)

Keegan seemed very much out of her depth. After her restrictions fuck-up on the radio a couple of week's ago, I imagine Dom will keep her locked up from the media for a bit.

It was quite funny watching her squirm out of calling Trump a total cunt though.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2020)

Two snp tonight.  That’s a first.  Still can’t be arsed to watch though


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 22, 2020)

Eileen the tory will break the lockdown rules because she has a massive garden and a big house, and she needs help. Can we help Eileen ?
 
Nicky Morgan trying to get out of a hole about free meals for children told Bridgette phillipson, ' you might have got it through if one of our mps wasn't called scum' ! 
The man from ovo could talk a fucking glass eye to sleep.


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2020)

Morgan also made the observation that Johnson knows when to walk away, without citing innumerable women and children as evidence. See also the climate debate and Andrew Neil interview at the election last year.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Nicky Morgan trying to get out of a hole about free meals for children told Bridgette phillipson, ' you might have got it through if one of our mps wasn't called scum' !



I'm really not with that. One of yours insults one of ours so we're going to take it out on a few hundred thousand poor kids? 

Really?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I'm really not with that. One of yours insults one of ours so we're going to take it out on a few hundred thousand poor kids?
> 
> Really?


Fiona's eyebrow reached new heights.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

Does sort of validate the insult though  who else but scum would take it out on poor hungry kids?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 25, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fiona's eyebrow.


Sounds like a medical condition.


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2020)

Chris Philp using Patel, Sunak and Javid as evidence that the Tories don't have a racism problem, when asked about the report into Islamophobia. Two of them are Hindu and the other is without a faith, but you know.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2020)

He totally missed Bonnie Greer's points which went straight over his head.
Someone said Bonnie was showing Philip respect which she contradicted and said no she wasn't


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2020)

Fair play to Bruce for pointing out to Oliver Dowden that an "Australia-style" deal would be the same as an Ethiopia, or Somalia deal, i.e. a total lack of a deal.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 13, 2020)

Rosie Jones was amazing at the end of Qt. Matt Hancock should've been given time to respond and squirm. Twat.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 13, 2020)

Saw a lot of praise for rosie jones on twitter for this,annoyed with myself for forgetting it was thursday, from the clips i saw hancock did not look totally comfortable .


----------



## hash tag (Nov 13, 2020)

Hancock was true to form I thought. He opened with...to tell the truth, I don't know


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2020)

I was surprised he was on there, to be honest, as they don't often have senior front benchers from the government on.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 14, 2020)

Made sense to be in there - questions about vaccines and all.

Rosie was great, felt she could have pressed more about disability discrimination, the massive over representation of disabled people dying from Covid etc, but easy for me to say from my armchair obvs. The head patting answers from Lammy Hancock and that other chap boiled my piss somewhat.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 14, 2020)

treelover said:


> Anyone see it?, from Barking, bit fiery, not at first with such a right wing panel, but then a homeless guy was getting very angry and pretty unpleasant about immigration and "how as an indigenous local he is being unfairly treated", we didn't get to hear his final words and he walked out and was shouted down by the liberal audience, which considering the BNP have had numerous council seats in the area didn't seem completely representative. What was surprising was that *Rachel Reeves*, usually just a robot , went off message and got quite angry with the audience, saying, "they shouldn't have shouted him down" and they won't change people's opinions by doing so, and that ultimately people would concur with him on something's.



My local MP. Well, I say local, she doesn't even have a home within 100 miles of Leeds.


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2020)

James "Cleverly" for the Tories tonight. It'll be interesting to see if he's asked about the behaviour of his constituency neighbour in the Home Office.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2020)

I know they like to do something relatively light hearted in the final ten minutes, but did we really need a plug for Netflix accompanied by a monarchic brown-nosing?

It was quite refreshing to hear the editor of the Speccy give his predecessor a bit of a hard time.


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2020)

stavros said:


> It was quite refreshing to hear the editor of the Speccy give his predecessor a bit of a hard time.


the current editor of the speccy still publishes fascists, so fuck him.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2020)

killer b said:


> the current editor of the speccy still publishes fascists, so fuck him.



Sorry if I gave the impression I thought him any less of a twat.


----------



## splonkydoo (Nov 20, 2020)

killer b said:


> the current editor of the speccy still publishes fascists, so fuck him.



and lies about it point blank on the beeb, eh. Owen Jones goes at it here


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2020)

Only one MP on the panel tonight (don't get excited; it's Nadhim Zahawi). From Swansea, so there are two are Welsh Assembly members. Fair enough.

Less acceptable is that there's two (two!) Lords in the line-up. Tanni Grey-Thompson might say something interesting; with Claire Fox it's very doubtful.


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2020)

Really horrible culture wars, trying to pit public against private sector staff.


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2020)

Anything of value that Julia Hartley-Brewer says is drowned out by her deafening smugness.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2020)

stavros said:


> Really horrible culture wars, trying to pit public against private sector staff.



Did anyone go old school cunt and say ‘the productive part of the economy’?  There should be a high-powered ejector seat for such an eventuality. And no hole in the roof.


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2020)

I think some of the subjects Question Time covers are worthy of discussion; however, I'm not sure the best of discussing them is in two minute soundbites by people not professionally schooled in the subjects. It then becomes fairly worthless, and doesn't serve to educate the public at all.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2021)

I see there is a one off covid QT in a few minutes.


----------



## Deej1992 (Jan 7, 2021)

Anyone watch this?

Nadhim Zahawi was on it again and as usual couldn’t answer questions. Was at pains to reiterate the governments 13m vaccinations target by mid-Feb.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 7, 2021)

Didn't watch it but saw this clip.

Well said.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 7, 2021)

nm


----------



## stavros (Jan 8, 2021)

Deej1992 said:


> Anyone watch this?
> 
> Nadhim Zahawi was on it again and as usual couldn’t answer questions. Was at pains to reiterate the governments 13m vaccinations target by mid-Feb.



He also praised Tim Davie by name, instead of the BBC as a whole for their home schooling programmes. Do we know whether this was a diktat from the DG, or did Zahawi just want to cite a Tory?


----------



## stavros (Jan 22, 2021)

They missed an opportunity last night, having Michelle O'Neill on.


----------



## stavros (Feb 3, 2021)

So tomorrow they have Oliver Dowden on, who's definitely a top four candidate when it comes to cabinet dullness (Alok Sharma is the undisputed champion). However, they also have on someone called Wilfred Emmanuel-Jones. He's apparently a farmer and marketing agent, but also the failed Tory candidate for Chippenham in the 2010 GE.

They've done this before, having Tory Lords and donors on, alongside the minister, somewhat skewing the balance of political debate.


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2021)

I really wish someone in the political sphere would question the concept of toadying to the royals. Nadia Whittome on QT last night, when asked about Hewitt and Markle, immediately went off-topic and said her thoughts were with an extremely old man with a suspect record on race relations.


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2021)

Michelle dewbury can fuck right off and she hasn't opened her mouth yet tonight


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2021)

Lisa Nandy bless her


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Michelle dewbury can fuck right off and she hasn't opened her mouth yet tonight


And then it spoke. No surprise it's been employed by GB news .


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2021)

their are worst words for the tory tbf


and not sure respect is given to other parties by them

however he would like to complain


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> And then it spoke. No surprise it's been employed by GB news .


She spoke. She's obnoxious.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2021)

hash tag said:


> She spoke. She's obnoxious.


See also vile and thick.


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2021)

fair play lass..

one guy saying you must respect the tory voters views  in england

give the scottish voters for the independence issue the  the same respect


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> See also vile and thick.


Irritating, patronising


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Irritating, patronising


Narcissistic tool


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2021)

need to have a id to vote


just to suppress the poor vote


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2021)

no you are both right burn  Michelle dewbury  to the ground


you need id to rent a video from blockbuster ( you bloody well did not)

or if someone ask you to show id to collect a million pounds

And that someone equates to the right to vote


at least she is not katie i suppose 

must be around 1/4 of the fee as well


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2021)

I blame sugar/the apprentice thing. They have form at turning out delightful young people.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2021)

Comparing someone winning a million pounds ?
And you don't need ID  to pick up a parcel from the post office, you take the card down that pat put through ya letterbox. Jesus fucking wept. 
And, smalllee isnt a word dewberry.


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2021)

My partner annoys me....best thing she has said. Ever.


----------



## belboid (May 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Comparing someone winning a million pounds ?
> And you don't need ID  to pick up a parcel from the post office, you take the card down that pat put through ya letterbox. Jesus fucking wept.


Yeah you do.  Not photo ID tho


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2021)

belboid said:


> Yeah you do.  Not photo ID tho


I've never needed ID, just the card. Maybe not a strict postmaster?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2021)

hash tag said:


> My partner annoys me....best thing she has said. Ever.


I'm sure the feelings mutual.


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've never needed ID, just the card. Maybe not a strict postmaster?



in my life the main reason for showing id is when i was young looking trying to buy fags/beer or porn

only time recently is when  flying out of the country i must admit


or in more rough pubs late at night in big cities in the uk and sure it was the norm before lockdown

never had to show id to collect a parcel

hmm older posters might know was it even a thing to collecting your dole  from the  job centre

only did it once


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've never needed ID, just the card. Maybe not a strict postmaster?


We don’t have a local PO so have to use the city centre sorting office.  I guess if they don’t ask they could well get into trouble.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 14, 2021)

belboid said:


> We don’t have a local PO so have to use the city centre sorting office.  I guess if they don’t ask they could well get into trouble.


Still lucky to have one here. Most in surrounding villages are stuck at the back of nisa/co-op etc.


----------



## Ax^ (May 14, 2021)

still not sure how having to show id to get a parcel from the post office compares

to being able for the right to vote

is the registering not proof enough

or show me massive voter fraud to convince me to support the idea

just seems to be a way to stop people being able to vote


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 14, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> still not sure how having to show id to get a parcel from the post office compares
> 
> to being able for the right to vote
> 
> ...


It was comparing needing ID to collect your million pound that made me want to frisbee the telly. And, unless your good at reading upside down and very quickly, how are you able to walk in an pretend to be someone else? I don't think even the fucking nasty Tories would want that arsehole on their books. 
There's no way they are going to make it free either for ID.


----------



## Ax^ (May 14, 2021)

oddly makes me ponders how the anti vaxxers in the united kingdom are taking the idea no id before a vote


but opposed to the idea that the government is forcing you to take a vaccine

which is optional


----------



## MrSki (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Border Reiver (May 14, 2021)

belboid said:


> Yeah you do.  Not photo ID tho


Anything with your address on it has done for me.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 14, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> no you are both right burn  Michelle dewbury  to the ground
> 
> 
> you need id to rent a video from blockbuster ( you bloody well did not)
> ...


Old enough to remember when renting a video cassette from blockbuster predecessors required cast iron proof of identity and address.😁 But then they cost a high percentage of a week's pay!


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2021)

belboid said:


> We don’t have a local PO so have to use the city centre sorting office.  I guess if they don’t ask they could well get into trouble.


I think it varies - I've never been asked for ID at my city centre sorting office.


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Michelle dewbury can fuck right off and she hasn't opened her mouth yet tonight



What was she on about, re. criticising Starmer for being a "high-flying lawyer"?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2021)

Emily fucking Thornberry .
As sackless as Kieth.


----------



## hash tag (May 27, 2021)

Another lawyer I believe


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2021)

You always get the truth with BBC news.
Oh, Emily Emily .


----------



## stavros (May 28, 2021)

Tom Newton Dunn claims to "watch" the Today show.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 10, 2021)

Gillian Keegan can fuck off and stop gesticulating to hide she's a lying twat


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Gillian Keegan can fuck off and stop gesticulating to hide she's a lying twat



One of her quotes from last night: 

"The lockdown must be irreversible."


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2021)

One of the producers needs to have a word with Bruce. No one, least of all a BBC current affairs presenter, should be referring to the Prime Minister by his adopted first name alone, as it plays into the harmless caricature he's crafted for himself.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 2, 2021)

stavros said:


> One of the producers needs to have a word with Bruce. No one, least of all a BBC current affairs presenter, should be referring to the Prime Minister by his adopted first name alone, as it plays into the harmless caricature he's crafted for himself.


He should be called Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> He should be called Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson


I have no problem with him being called "Boris Johnson", just as Gordon Brown went by his birth middle name. He was never known to supposedly neutral media as just "Gordon" though.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> I have no problem with him being called "Boris Johnson", just as Gordon Brown went by his birth middle name. He was never known to supposedly neutral media as just "Gordon" though.


I prefer to call him James Gordon Brown.


----------



## tim (Jul 3, 2021)

Safer to stick to surname and the honourific "That Cunt" and it's variations

That Cunt Johnson
That Cunt Galloway
That Cunt Leadbeater.
Those Cunts the Corbyn brothers


----------



## brogdale (Jul 3, 2021)

tim said:


> Safer to stick to surname and the honourific "That Cunt" and it's variations
> 
> That Cunt Johnson
> That Cunt Galloway
> ...


I got ticked off on here a while back for using "TCJ" for the cunt, but I'm very happy to re-start.


----------



## stavros (Jul 4, 2021)

tim said:


> Safer to stick to surname and the honourific "That Cunt" and it's variations
> 
> That Cunt Johnson
> That Cunt Galloway
> ...


There's risk you sound like you're stuttering.


----------



## tim (Jul 4, 2021)

stavros said:


> There's risk you sound like you're stuttering.
> 
> View attachment 276891


The Right Horrible Jeremy Cunt, in his case


----------



## hash tag (Nov 26, 2021)

"Nigel garage to be PM" 😮
Poor little 2 year old Stan. 🙄


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2021)

I haven't watched last night's yet. Did Johann Hari lambast disgraced ex-journalist Boris Johnson?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 26, 2021)

stavros said:


> I haven't watched last night's yet. Did Johann Hari lambast disgraced ex-journalist Boris Johnson?


If he did, it would have been done remotely.
Meanwhile Guto Harri was doing his best to polish the turd that is Johnson.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 26, 2021)

brogdale said:


> If he did, it would have been done remotely.
> Meanwhile Guto Harri was doing his best to polish the turd that is Johnson.


' He has a big brain and a big heart'. Try telling that to UC claimants Guto ya twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2021)

Always get the plagiarist guto harri and the broadcaster johann hari confused


----------



## tim (Nov 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Always get the plagiarist guto harri and the broadcaster johann hari confused


I have never confused them as I had never imagined that they weren't the same person


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Always get the plagiarist guto harri and the broadcaster johann hari confused


As did I in my post yesterday.


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2021)

Why mention the idea of Nigel Farage being PM? He's lost seven parliamentary elections in six constituencies, and his parties (pl) have only ever had two MPs, both of whom were defecting Tories.

It's unchallenged statements like that which start to become accepted if they're said enough, regardless of whether they're complete bollocks.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 2, 2021)

Let's set up private companies in France and buy all the dinghys! 
Swap that twat for a refugee right now.
Fuck me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2021)

i see the tories sent su pollard


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 3, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i see the tories sent su pollard


She was crap, wasn't she? Even by their standards.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 3, 2021)

She looks like a malign Oliver Postgate animation. The narky postmistress humiliated by Ivor the Engine.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 3, 2021)

Was Debenhams coked up?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 3, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> She was crap, wasn't she? Even by their standards.


An unusual game plan for a tory; just rock up and pretend to be an 'ordinary' member of the public who is somewhat bemused by being thrust into a discussion about politics and current affairs about which they have no knowledge whatsoever.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> She was crap, wasn't she? Even by their standards.


She wasn't really a Tory and was at a loss for words most of the time. She really looked like she was struggling to defend them.


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm not sure I remember the whole audience, the rest of the panel and Bruce/Dimbleby being so unanimously against the bollocks being spoken by a minister.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 6, 2021)

stavros said:


> I'm not sure I remember the whole audience, the rest of the panel and Bruce/Dimbleby being so unanimously against the bollocks being spoken by a minister.



Pity it was about something pretty trivial in the grand scheme of things. Not to mention a minister nobody had heard of.


----------



## tim (Dec 6, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Pity it was about something pretty trivial in the grand scheme of things. Not to mention a minister nobody had heard of.


Or will ever hear of again.


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not to mention a minister nobody had heard of.


True, although every minister, senior or otherwise, parrots the party line on an issue, until Number Ten U-turns on it.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 6, 2021)

She looked to be struggling to toe the party line.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 9, 2021)

Rachael Mcklean,  I'll dodge the question and patronise you all into the bargain. Train wanker spouting shite. Pair of Tory cunts.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

I don’t know where this is set, but just put it on and from audience reactions I’m guessing Torycuntville.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 9, 2021)

Hendon


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 9, 2021)

I thought the entrepreneur would be a raging Tory. So far he's been excellent. The audience at the beginning 8ball were quite raging about Johnson etc. I started staring at the wall when someone in the audience claimed she pays her taxes.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2021)

Tory persons opening words
" I can't defend the indefensible"


----------



## brogdale (Dec 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Tory persons opening words
> " I can't defend the indefensible"


Odd choice of career, then?


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 11, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought the entrepreneur would be a raging Tory. So far he's been excellent. The audience at the beginning 8ball were quite raging about Johnson etc. I started staring at the wall when someone in the audience claimed she pays her taxes.


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought the entrepreneur would be a raging Tory. So far he's been excellent.


He was quite good, although one might argue he was aiming at an open goal.

Once again two fully paid-up Tories on the panel.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 16, 2021)

Well, that was quite enjoyable. Tory rocking in his chair and getting cotton mouth. You're all clowns was a highlight. A round of applause to angry Andy in the audience.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 17, 2021)

Whitty & Johnson, don't listen to the media, listen to their words, the message is the same 
Queue lots of laughter.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2021)

That Torygraph hack was horrendously laissez-faire with regards public health.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 17, 2021)

I watched it for the first time in years before match of the day was on. Put it on mute as eventually someone annoys me. Thought the crowd were decent especially the bloke and also thought Nandy came across well. I don't actually know anything about her is she good? The Tory was hillariously bad. 

Doubt I'll tune in again as I get to angry and just want to shout at the TV.


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2022)

You almost (almost) feel sorry for Simon Hart, the government rep on tonight. Hopefully Jess Phillips tears him several new ones.

Why they've invited disgraced journo Isabel Oakeshott on _again_ I have no idea.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 13, 2022)

Phillips AND oakshott. Double joy!


----------



## philosophical (Jan 13, 2022)

Oakshott will accuse Phillips of posturing and self aggrandisement and smirk that she has won the argument.
She can do one, millions of us endured some appaling stuff during lockdown whilst they (her ilk) were partying.
I hope Phillips keeps reminding her of that


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Phillips AND oakshott. Double joy!


Double trouble


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2022)

stavros said:


> You almost (almost) feel sorry for Simon Hart, the government rep on tonight. Hopefully Jess Phillips tears him several new ones.
> 
> Why they've invited disgraced journo Isabel Oakeshott on _again_ I have no idea.


No one else was available


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> I watched it for the first time in years before match of the day was on. Put it on mute as eventually someone annoys me. Thought the crowd were decent especially the bloke and also thought Nandy came across well. I don't actually know anything about her is she good? The Tory was hillariously bad.
> 
> Doubt I'll tune in again as I get to angry and just want to shout at the TV.


I felt just that way watching the recent notts forest arsenal match


----------



## stavros (Jan 14, 2022)

"We need to wait for Sue Gray to publish her enquiries into the Pope's theological thoughts and bears' toiletry habits."


----------



## stavros (Jan 15, 2022)

Is it written in the contract of any BBC guest that if the royal family is mentioned everyone has to (metaphorically) ejaculate all over the Queen? Beyond anything else it's the subject they don't provide objective balance on, which in turn leads to the belief that everyone loves her.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2022)

stavros said:


> Is it written in the contract of any BBC guest that if the royal family is mentioned everyone has to (metaphorically) ejaculate all over the Queen? Beyond anything else it's the subject they don't provide objective balance on, which in turn leads to the belief that everyone loves her.


If it is another nail in Johnson's coffin or that of the tories, yes.


----------



## stavros (Jan 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> If it is another nail in Johnson's coffin or that of the tories, yes.


Maybe, but they were also gushing over her handling of the Andrew issue. No one posited that everyone is at least partly a product of those who bring them up.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2022)

“Scottish writer clever guy” just described Jacob Rees-Mogg as a “steampunk C3PO”.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> “Scottish writer clever guy” just described Jacob Rees-Mogg as a “steampunk C3PO”.


Brookmyre. Great line.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2022)

They want to have a conversation about vaccination in two weeks and are asking for unvaccinated people to come along!  

I’m looking forward to seeing what kind of leper booth they build.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 20, 2022)

I don't see the point in watching it, the Prime Minister is a liar and a scoundrel. He will of course be 'exonerated'.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Brookmyre. Great line.



I don’t know him but he has a very neat turn of phrase.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2022)

Are there recordings of these snippets?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2022)

I don’t know who the lass in the red is but… she seems.. nice. 

Edit:  ah, she seems to be SNP.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 20, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Brookmyre. Great line.


Fantastic. Not often I giggle at QT.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Are there recordings of these snippets?


I have  a feeling that will be on twitter/you tube very quickly.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2022)

Iain Anderson reminds me of my cardiologist, just without the brains and corvid-like demeanor.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> Iain Anderson reminds me of my cardiologist, just without the brains and corvid-like demeanor.


Properly irritating cunt.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2022)

I’m coming round to the SNP a bit, I think.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 20, 2022)

I never had a baby box. I WORK HARD.
Wanker.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2022)

boxes for babies sounds a very good idea to me


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I never had a baby box. I WORK HARD.
> Wanker.



That was fucking bizarre, wasn’t it?

This hatred of universal benefits is a little bemusing to me.  

Though (full disclosure), many years ago on Urban I made an ill-informed argument* in that direction and was put on the right track in a kind way.  One of the cases when my mind was changed by arguments on here.  Just something I hadn’t really thought through.
We should do more of that.

*- it involved the proposal to means-test Child Benefit


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> boxes for babies sounds a very good idea to me



Or a desk drawer once Mum needs to go back to work.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2022)

Boxes are too good for them


----------



## Humberto (Jan 20, 2022)

Unless they set Michael Fabricant's hair on fire I'm not watching.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Boxes are too good for them



Cats like boxes.  Cats like babies*.  Babies like cats.*. So babies like boxes.

*-according to YouTube


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 20, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Unless they set Michael Fabricant's hair on fire I'm not watching.


It's not his hair.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 20, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's not his hair.



He is merely haunted by Pat Sharp?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 21, 2022)

Humberto said:


> He is merely haunted by Pat Sharp?


We all are.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> I don’t know who the lass in the red is but… she seems.. nice.
> 
> Edit:  ah, she seems to be SNP.


Yep Mairi McAllan -probably a terrifying wee Mary in her student days-bet the Scottish Nats are delighted with her.


----------



## stavros (Jan 28, 2022)

James Heappey seemed to equate the situation in Ukraine to that in Australia, when talking about his and Liz Truss' respective private flights paid for by the state.

Is Vanuatu threatening to annex Queensland or something?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 28, 2022)

stavros said:


> James Heappey seemed to equate the situation in Ukraine to that in Australia, when talking about his and Liz Truss' respective private flights paid for by the state.
> 
> Is Vanuatu threatening to annex Queensland or something?


Even Bruce the Tory pointed out there wasn't a war in Australia.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 4, 2022)

What a bellend. ' I studied philosophy'


----------



## 8ball (Feb 4, 2022)

He’s right about appeal to authority being a poor argument.  He’s wrong about it not being important to go in with a grasp of the facts.


----------



## Supine (Feb 4, 2022)

Enjoyed that. Not a fan of anti vaxxers!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 4, 2022)

"I studied philosophy" is also an appeal to authority, of course.

Was this the London show where they specifically invited anti-vaxxers on?


----------



## Supine (Feb 4, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> "I studied philosophy" is also an appeal to authority, of course.
> 
> Was this the London show where they specifically invited anti-vaxxers on?



Yeah. I enjoyed it


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> "I studied philosophy" is also an appeal to authority, of course.
> 
> Was this the London show where they specifically invited anti-vaxxers on?


How could an idiot argue vaccines with someone like Robin Shattuck. I though RS sounded and looked angry but handled the chump well.
Even Tim Stanley had a dig at him 😁


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 5, 2022)

I studied philosophy.

I can't bring myself to watch


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I studied philosophy.
> 
> I can't bring myself to watch


it's worth it just for the smarmy overconfident face


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> it's worth it just for the smarmy overconfident face


Eh, hasn't done much for me so far...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## 8ball (Feb 5, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


>




To the best of my knowledge, the invention (more accurately described as the “development of”) mRNA vaccines involved incremental research by a lot of scientists, and Malone was in amongst them at one of the steps in the story.  Though since then he has got a bit bitter and weird and has been saying a lot of weird and easily refutable things.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2022)

I bet the nice-but-dim contrarian has a framed picture of Toby Young at home.


----------



## stavros (Feb 6, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Even Tim Stanley had a dig at him 😁


Tim Stanley also seemed to want Johnson to get away with all his misdemeanours, on account of it making some sort of film plot.


----------



## stavros (Feb 11, 2022)

I haven't watched last night's yet, but I see George Eustice represented the government. He always lives up to expectations.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 11, 2022)

stavros said:


> I haven't watched last night's yet, but I see George Eustice represented the government. He always lives up to expectations.


You're in for a treat then. You can actually see his soul leaving his body.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 11, 2022)

Yep, people were laughing at him. And I love the story of Insulate Britain buying his office so the rent he pays goes to them


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm surprised the likes of Eustace don't realise that they will be tainted by their association with Johnson. Yet they continue to be trooped out to back up Johnson's latest faux pas or maintain that black is white. Johnson won't last forever, hopefully not much longer. When he does go where will all his wanky mates end up?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 11, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I'm surprised the likes of Eustace don't realise that they will be tainted by their association with Johnson. Yet they continue to be trooped out to back up Johnson's latest faux pas or maintain that black is white. Johnson won't last forever, hopefully not much longer. When he does go where will all his wanky mates end up?


Always tainted for being a tory


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Always tainted for being a tory


For people who are unlikely to ever vote Tory that's true. However that party are remarkably good at creating the impression that their current leaders are wholly distinct from their predecessors. For example the Johnson apologists always use 2019 as the starting point, rather than 2010.

If I was a betting man I'd tip Jeremy Hunt for their next leader. Not only was he against Johnson in the final two in 2019, he's also got the balls to criticise the management of the NHS as the chair of the Health & Social Care Select Committee.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


>



That deserves to be immortalised in gif form:


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2022)

"That's nonsense" would make another good one


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> "That's nonsense" would make another good one


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2022)

It's so nauseating how much fawning of the Queen there is, on QT and elsewhere, without it ever being challenged. She may not have taken kickbacks for honours, allegedly shagged a teenager, or made multiple bigoted comments, but she is only a single woman.


----------



## Supine (Feb 18, 2022)

stavros said:


> She may not have taken kickbacks for honours, allegedly shagged a teenager, or made multiple bigoted comments, but she is only a single woman.



The queen did all that? Blimey!


----------



## FiFi (Feb 19, 2022)

stavros said:


> For people who are unlikely to ever vote Tory that's true. However that party are remarkably good at creating the impression that their current leaders are wholly distinct from their predecessors. For example the Johnson apologists always use 2019 as the starting point, rather than 2010.
> 
> If I was a betting man I'd tip Jeremy Hunt for their next leader. Not only was he against Johnson in the final two in 2019, he's also got the balls to criticise the management of the NHS as the chair of the Health & Social Care Select Committee.


You mean the management of the NHS who are implementing reforms he pushed through when he was Secretary of State for Health and Social Care? 
​


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2022)

FiFi said:


> You mean the management of the NHS who are implementing reforms he pushed through when he was Secretary of State for Health and Social Care?
> ​


Yes, that was my point, which perhaps didn't translate well. He has the gall to critique the results of what he and Lansley pushed through.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2022)

question time  on a Wednesday at 20:00


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2022)

Helle Thorning-Schmidt put Zahawi nicely in his place, with regard the UK's post-EU standing the world.


----------



## belboid (Mar 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> Helle Thorning-Schmidt put Zahawi nicely in his place, with regard the UK's post-EU standing the world.


A classic from him - one second 'we're the best, we've led the way'   two seconds later after it has been shown he's talking shit 'it shouldn't be a competition'


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 17, 2022)

Suella braverman losing her shit was a highlight. Vile twat.


----------



## Supine (Mar 18, 2022)

Ukrainian mp was great. Wes was good. That Suella woman was terrible. Really really terrible.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 18, 2022)

Supine said:


> Ukrainian mp was great.


She was amazing. I cried at her speech at the end of the programme. Suella only had a handful of Tory wankers applauding her.


----------



## belboid (Mar 18, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Suella braverman losing her shit was a highlight. Vile twat.


What was that about & when? I could only stand five minutes - till we got max fucking Hastings


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 18, 2022)

belboid said:


> What was that about & when? I could only stand five minutes - till we got max fucking Hastings


Near the end. She said Britain has always been brilliant at welcoming refugees. Wes streeting called her out and she lost it. Couple of women then had a go in the audience . Max Hastings said he doesn't have a good word to say about Johnson and then said he lives in the pockets of billionaire oligarchs. Suella had a good kicking all round.


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2022)

Hastings may use every opportunity he gets to lambast Johnson. However he hired him and kept him employed during his editorship at the Telegraph, _after_ Johnson had already been sacked from The Times for lying.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 24, 2022)

Im going to forgive the woman in the multi coloured glasses for voting Tory after a fantastic rant at the Tory twat on the panel tonight.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Im going to forgive the woman in the multi coloured glasses for voting Tory after a fantastic rant at the Tory twat on the panel tonight.


It was a top drawer bollocking!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm on catch up. I wasn't expecting so many bollockings.


----------



## not a trot (Mar 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm on catch up. I wasn't expecting so many bollockings.


Tory voting audience according to Bruce.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 25, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Tory voting audience according to Bruce.


Yep, young Tory boy who claimed it would be worse under labour and was corrected by Nandy applauded her!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Im going to forgive the woman in the multi coloured glasses for voting Tory after a fantastic rant at the Tory twat on the panel tonight.


Here it is...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Here it is...



Same woman got another go near the end about children with empty tummies going to school. I got something in my eye at that point. Damien hind will have still slept soundly, the Tory cunt.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 31, 2022)

Shout at the telly night will be more shouty.
The twat that is is Julia hateful brewer is on.
Bruce replaced by Vic Derbyshire tonight.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Shout at the telly night will be more shouty.
> The twat that is is Julia hateful brewer is on.
> Bruce replaced by Vic Derbyshire tonight.


Social benefit that you're giving updates here, appreciated, I couldn't do it I'd throw things at the computer


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Social benefit that you're giving updates here, appreciated, I couldn't do it I'd throw things at the computer


Your computer would be in smithereens by now.
Tory caulfield saying people on UC better off because of the taper!. Hateful brewer trying to patronise a climate expert in the audience. Derbyshire better than Bruce so far. 
Tory is out of her depth, her face is saying kill me now


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2022)

I have rocks by my side


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 31, 2022)

Scratch what I said about Derbyshire being better than Bruce. 
Tory getting guffawed at over Johnson lying over partygate.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 31, 2022)

VD is indeed less irritating than Fiona Bruce. True however you want to read it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hartley brewer , " we're not as gullible as Johnson's wives and mistresses" !


----------



## teqniq (Apr 1, 2022)

Audience plainly don't believe a word of it. Tory scum stumbling over her replies and it turns out that Johnson has not been issued with a fixed penalty notice. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 1, 2022)

I don't like Julia Hartley Brewer but her tirade against Johnson's hypocrisy and general moral turpitude was okay.


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2022)

Her talking down of Britain - "We're only 1% of emissions" - was out of keeping with the usual line from her and her like.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2022)

a true q supporter at around to 23 minute mark,


"100 years ago telsa downloaded electro magnetic energy from the sun,

 but it was supressed by a banker"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> a true q supporter at around to 23 minute mark,
> 
> 
> "100 years ago telsa downloaded electro magnetic energy from the sun,
> ...


I'm recording it so I can shout at the telly in a bit.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm recording it so I can shout at the telly in a bit.



It’s actually very even-tempered and there have been reasonable points from various quarters, so not the best episode if you’re looking for a bit of shouty catharsis.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 8, 2022)

Disappointed that no one mentioned that non Dom took advantage of furlough. Tory trying to blame Kent carpark solely on P&O and getting roasted was satisfying though.


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2022)

8ball said:


> It’s actually very even-tempered and there have been reasonable points from various quarters, so not the best episode if you’re looking for a bit of shouty catharsis.


So, basically, an hour of tediously horrible liberal shit.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2022)

tim said:


> So, basically, an hour of tediously horrible liberal shit.


Especially from the sky-fairy chap, the archbishop of oil industry.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2022)

8ball said:


> It’s actually very even-tempered


Did Welby suggest saying mass to calm everyone down?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 8, 2022)

The energy money is not a loan.
Do we have to pay it back.
Yes, but it's not a loan.
 Tory Bellend.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> The energy money is not a loan.
> Do we have to pay it back.
> Yes, but it's not a loan.
> Tory Bellend.


This would be the same Bellend that tried to evade awkward questions about Rishi Sunak's wife on the grounds that the tax affairs of the wife of the Chancellor Of The Exchequer were "none of our business"😁.


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> The energy money is not a loan.
> Do we have to pay it back.
> Yes, but it's not a loan.
> Tory Bellend.


I certainly don't remember a QT audience, plus the presenter and the rest of the panel, being quite so unanimous on a particular topic.


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2022)

I think I heard Greg Hands claimed we'd be "self-sufficient" in nuclear power. We don't have any of the source materials for nuclear fission in this country, do we?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 11, 2022)

stavros said:


> I think I heard Greg Hands claimed we'd be "self-sufficient" in nuclear power. We don't have any of the source materials for nuclear fission in this country, do we?



Yeah, I wondered about that at the time...


----------



## 8ball (Apr 11, 2022)

stavros said:


> I certainly don't remember a QT audience, plus the presenter and the rest of the panel, being quite so unanimous on a particular topic.



Technically a grant followed by a tax.

It's just the hoary old tale of peoples' level of understanding aligning with their financial interests; I remember protests against student loans with a lot of students saying a graduate tax would have been better.

Not that the Minister explained it very well.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 12, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Here it is...



Was she talking about the covid debt? That’s owned by the BofE it can be paid back over 200 years if the government so decides or they can decide not to pay it back at all.


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2022)

Shame there was no QT last night, so we couldn't witness the Tory representative get taken apart by everyone.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 22, 2022)

stavros said:


> Shame there was no QT last night, so we couldn't witness the Tory representative get taken apart by everyone.


I got some beers in and settled down for the shit show. Parliament is sitting again so wonder why it wasn't on.?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2022)

Is it time to move on from party gate? 😡


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 28, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Is it time to move on from party gate? 😡


No it's fucking not young Tory boy. Wanker.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 28, 2022)

And Camilla Tominey can fuck right off as well. And it's not because she's the spit of my sis in law who's also a prick.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 28, 2022)

Conservative going on about my sogeny.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 28, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Conservative going on about my sogeny.


Mims ain't the brightest is she.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 28, 2022)

Woman in audience asks question about Elon musk but calls him Elon. Bruce laughs and says you say that like he's your friend.
Bruce the same person who always refers to Johnson as Boris. 
Don't think I've ever shouted ' and you can fuck off ' so many times watching Qt.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 28, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Woman in audience asks question about Elon musk but calls him Elon. Bruce laughs and says you say that like he's your friend.
> Bruce the same person who always refers to Johnson as Boris.
> Don't think I've ever shouted ' and you can fuck off ' so many times watching Qt.



Tbf loads of people call him Boris.

Not sure the same is true of Musk.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 28, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Woman in audience asks question about Elon musk but calls him Elon. Bruce laughs and says you say that like he's your friend.
> Bruce the same person who always refers to Johnson as Boris.
> Don't think I've ever shouted ' and you can fuck off ' so many times watching Qt.


Perhaps it should be renamed "Question Fiona".


----------



## Raheem (Apr 28, 2022)

8ball said:


> Tbf loads of people call him Boris.
> 
> Not sure the same is true of Musk.


Not even Musk's mum calls him Boris.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 28, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Not even Musk's mum calls him Boris.



Unless he’s been really, really naughty.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 28, 2022)

8ball said:


> Tbf loads of people call him Boris.
> 
> Not sure the same is true of Musk.


Yes, it's become the norm because of dickheads like her. Affable fucking Boris. Boils my piss.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 28, 2022)

Touch base now and again and call him the aggressive self-harmer that blames you for making him Prime Minister.

If you like.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 28, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Yes, it's become the norm because of dickheads like her. Affable fucking Boris. Boils my piss.



Dickheads like Fiona Bruce?

Not that there’s a shortage of dickheads..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> Dickheads like Fiona Bruce?


Yep, that Dickhead.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 29, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Yep, that Dickhead.



Fairy nuff.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> Dickheads like Fiona Bruce?


Yes, they do.


----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mims ain't the brightest is she.


She said Crawley was near Romford - in fact there's about 36 miles and most of London between them - and that the UK is a far smaller country than Germany - 67,000,000 against 83,000,000.

There was some hope in Davey and Ashworth unofficially teaming up against her on the panel. If only Davey, Starmer, Sturgeon, Price, etc could do that in an electoral sense.


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2022)

Interesting choice from the Tories tonight, putting Damian "laptop porn" Green up as their representative.

Also there is a bloke called Wilfred Emmanuel-Jones, who I'd not heard of until I looked at his Wiki page and saw he stood as a Tory candidate in the 2010 GE.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> Interesting choice from the Tories tonight, putting Damian "laptop porn" Green up as their representative.
> 
> Also there is a bloke called Wilfred Emmanuel-Jones, who I'd not heard of until I looked at his Wiki page and saw he stood as a Tory candidate in the 2010 GE.


Poor Wilfred isn't getting paid enough for his sausages! Wanker.


----------



## 8ball (May 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Poor Wilfred is getting paid enough for his sausages! Wanker.



What he last said is fair enough.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> What he last said is fair enough.


Was that the bit were he said ' Boris has delivered'.


----------



## 8ball (May 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Was that the bit were he said ' Boris has delivered'.



 No, a good bit earlier.  About his business being protected during Covid and his considering it unconcscionable that businesses were protected at one point and struggling families have to suck it up now.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> No, a good bit earlier.  About his business being protected during Covid and his considering it unconcscionable that businesses were protected at one point and struggling families have to suck it up now.


Didnt catch that bit. Switched off when he started banging on about meat content in a sausage.


----------



## 8ball (May 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Didnt catch that bit. Switched off when he started banging on about meat content in a sausage.



Yeah, it wasn’t long after that.  Though I don’t think his underlying point wasn’t that unreasonable, and was lining up for the next one.


----------



## 8ball (May 5, 2022)

This guy now is talking sense about the care homes scandal.


----------



## Leighsw2 (May 5, 2022)

Who's the Labour person on the panel and do they sound even more right-wing than than the Tory?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> This guy now is talking sense about the care homes scandal.


He's brilliant. Help was an excellent TV film.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 5, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Who's the Labour person on the panel and do they sound even more right-wing than than the Tory?


That's most of labour these days.


----------



## 8ball (May 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's brilliant. Help was an excellent TV film.



All I worked out is he must have worked with Shane from my local.  Not familiar with the oevre.


----------



## 8ball (May 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> That's most of labour these days.



I suspect that’s an exaggeration.

Maybe not by much though tbf.


----------



## 8ball (May 5, 2022)

About the spending thing, I think there’s something to be said for the idea that when the shit is really hitting the fan, some failures in terms of maximising value for money are forgivable.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> I suspect that’s an exaggeration.
> 
> Maybe not by much though tbf.


Rachel reeves off the top of my head, and starmer.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> All I worked out is he must have worked with Shane from my local.  Not familiar with the oevre.


Shane meadows?


----------



## 8ball (May 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Shane meadows?



Yeah.  Only seen one of his films.
Nice guy.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> Yeah.  Only seen one of his films.
> Nice guy.


Jack Thorne worked on this is England 86 by meadows.


----------



## 8ball (May 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Jack Thorne worked on this is England 86 by meadows.



Yeah, they mentioned This Is England so I figured.  His daughter is best mates with my mate’s daughter.  That’s about all I know about him. 

I also work with a local film festival and the group are often trying to get him involved.  He’s been really supportive.

Vicky McClure is our other local.  Think she’s in police telly things.  Think she’s just round when visiting her Mum, so not really a local.  Not met her, heard she’s really nice.


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2022)

"What really matters to people" = something that isn't about my leader's and my colleagues' multiple fuck-ups.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

Suella taking a well deserved kicking. What a fucking horrible bastard


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2022)

Ooh tradey logisticky handbags issue passed to racing driver.

That’ll sort it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

8ball said:


> Ooh tradey logisticky handbags issue passed to racing driver.
> 
> That’ll sort it.


He's just waffling bollocks so far. Where's the lib dem quotient tonight?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

Man says ' EU can sling there hook'   
You know it's going to be good input when the jumper is draped over the shoulders Henley regatta stylee.


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's just waffling bollocks so far. Where's the lib dem quotient tonight?



Maybe he’s it.  Tbf, not really his area.


----------



## Supine (May 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's just waffling bollocks so far. Where's the lib dem quotient tonight?



No room. Always two tories and labour. Then you need a random to add balance!


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Man says ' EU can sling there hook'
> You know it's going to be good input when the jumper is draped over the shoulders Henley regatta stylee.



I really don’t understand all the Brexit : Northern Ireland : Ireland complexities either.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

8ball said:


> I really don’t understand all the Brexit : Northern Ireland : Ireland complexities either.


Me neither, which is why I wouldn't shout about it on question time.


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Me neither, which is why I wouldn't shout about it on question time.



He could well have a good grasp of it for all I know.  Didn’t seem to have many people agreeing with him, though.


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2022)

Awkward point from African fella…


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2022)

Bitchy applause from audience at Fiona Bruce’s point when I think racing driver guy is being quite humble and honest.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

8ball said:


> Bitchy applause from audience at Fiona Bruce’s point when I think racing driver guy is being quite humble and honest.


Bruce looked like a smug git asking that. At least he held his hands up and said he was a hypocrite. A first for anyone on Qt ( politicians).


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2022)

I thought the guy on the left was going to come out with something better than that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

8ball said:


> I thought the guy on the left was going to come out with something better than that.


The Tory comedian?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

Go guy in the glasses.


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> The Tory comedian?



Oh, a Tory?  He hasn’t exactly been taking their side generally.  Seemed to have made a couple of reasonable points earlier.  This time it looked like he was reaching for a good line and fluffed.

Edit: and now he’s saying he thinks Boris should have resigned


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

Tory comedian says Johnson should've gone. Fucking priceless


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2022)

IT WAS A WORK EVENT!!!


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

8ball said:


> Oh, a Tory?  He hasn’t exactly been taking their side generally.  Seemed to have made a couple of reasonable points earlier.  This time it looked like he was reaching for a good line and fluffed.
> 
> Edit: and now he’s saying he thinks Boris should have resigned


Yeh, his act is basically about being a Tory comedian. Think he's seeing the light.


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Tory comedian says Johnson should've gone. Fucking priceless



Nothing he’s said since I tuned in has sounded all that Tory.

Tbf, I’ve spoken to plenty of Tories who are disgusted with this lot.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

8ball said:


> IT WAS A WORK EVENT!!!


He paid the fine, get over it. THERES A WAR ON.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

8ball said:


> Nothing he’s said since I tuned in has sounded all that Tory.
> 
> Tbf, I’ve spoken to plenty of Tories who are disgusted with this lot.


He's not being as Tory as usual. He did say he spoilt his ballot last election.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

Jumper man being a prick again.


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> He could well have a good grasp of it for all I know.


Doubtful, given that he claimed three times that "Northern Ireland is in Great Britain".


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2022)

stavros said:


> Doubtful, given that he claimed three times that "Northern Ireland is in Great Britain".



Well, same bit of shelf...


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2022)

The reaction to his comments from the people of Ireland:


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2022)

So then, this week we had a Tory minister, a writer for Conservative Home, and Amber Rudd's former spad, and still they were all upstaged by Alyn Smith's eyebrows.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He paid the fine, get over it. THERES A WAR ON.


WE WERE ON A BREAK!


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2022)

Buckland losing his shit with an audience member. Keep it up Buckland, you look like an even bigger twat.


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2022)

No QT next week, replaced by another hour of royal rectum snorting.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2022)

Bruce introducing Tom harword of gbeebies as a journalist


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 9, 2022)

Tonight - two centrists (the Liberal one a bit more left wing than the Labour one), two Tories (one of them a centrist) and one extreme right UKIP-type. This is the BBC's idea of the legitimate political spectrum in Britain in the third decade of the 21st Century.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 9, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Tonight - two centrists (the Liberal one a bit more left wing than the Labour one), two Tories (one of them a centrist) and one extreme right UKIP-type. This is the BBC's idea of the legitimate political spectrum in Britain in the third decade of the 21st Century.



The ‘debate’ on the RMT dispute was nauseating. Streeting was surprisingly okay, but the rest of the panel (including the two liberals) and sadly the audience were collectively engaged in a level of smearing and lying that would make the Daily Mail blush. Depressing.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2022)

I haven't watched it yet. I had seen the line-up and was hoping for Stewart to tear into Philp, for some Tory-bashing-Tory enjoyment. It's sounds like I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 10, 2022)

Can't watch this shit any more.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 10, 2022)

Is BBC R4 Any Questions also discussed on this thread? 

It is a very similar program.


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Is BBC R4 Any Questions also discussed on this thread?
> 
> It is a very similar program.


I'd say they have marginally fewer non-political wankers on AQ than QT.

Having said that they did have Isabel "dead pig" Oakeshott last week, so not perfect.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 16, 2022)

Newcastle audience tonight. Bunch of fucking Torys.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Newcastle audience tonight. Bunch of fucking Torys.


Matt ' high pitched ' Vickers needs a kick in the bollocks. 
The gammon banging on that immigrants could be rapists and murderers needs several kicks in the bollocks. What a fucking shit show.


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Matt ' high pitched ' Vickers needs a kick in the bollocks.
> The gammon banging on that immigrants could be rapists and murderers needs several kicks in the bollocks. What a fucking shit show.


The audience was obviously packed out with Tories. How representative is that of Newcastle where I believe it was held?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2022)

srb7677 said:


> The audience was obviously packed out with Tories. How representative is that of Newcastle where I believe it was held?


newcastle upon tyne or newcastle under lyme?


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 17, 2022)

To be fair, Newcastle under Lyme was solid Labour for years as well.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> newcastle upon tyne or newcastle under lyme?


Tyne.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Tyne.


ah then an audience composed largely of tories would be unlikely


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2022)

srb7677 said:


> The audience was obviously packed out with Tories. How representative is that of Newcastle where I believe it was held?


You can't move for Tories in the north east these days. Old mining towns as well. Fuckers.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> ah then an audience composed largely of tories would be unlikely


They definitely outnumbered labour. One of the most depressing Qt's in a long time, and there's a lot to choose from.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> They definitely outnumbered labour. One of the most depressing Qt's in a long time, and there's a lot to choose from.



Woman describing Johnson as a maverick, and that was appealing to voters. What she meant was, I know he's a lying cunt, but that's ok with me.


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2022)

They don't want a leader making Star Wars references, but one who makes Peppa Pig speeches to business leaders.

Bloke from Iceland had previously seemed not bad, for a high-swinging corporate type. His "people want to talk about stuff that really matters" schtick grated last night though. That's exactly the narrative the Tories are pushing, so they never have to admit the innumerable fuck-ups they've made.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2022)

stavros said:


> They don't want a leader making Star Wars references, but one who makes Peppa Pigs speeches to business leaders.
> 
> Bloke from Iceland had previously seemed not bad, for a high-swinging corporate type. His "people want to talk about stuff that really matters" schtick grated last night though. That's exactly the narrative the Tories are pushing, so they never have to admit the innumerable fuck-ups they've made.


The best bit was when he said people are only spending 25 quid a week on food now, and it kept him awake because he worried for people. Fuck right off, more worried about his profit margins the little Tory prick.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Woman describing Johnson as a maverick, and that was appealing to voters. What she meant was, I know he's a lying cunt, but that's ok with me.


She was an arsehole. ' everyone knew he wasn't a saint when they voted for him' . Durham is full of her type, and that's why I don't go to the pubs anymore.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2022)

stavros said:


> They don't want a leader making Star Wars references, but one who makes Peppa Pig speeches to business leaders.
> 
> Bloke from Iceland had previously seemed not bad, for a high-swinging corporate type. His "people want to talk about stuff that really matters" schtick grated last night though. That's exactly the narrative the Tories are pushing, so they never have to admit the innumerable fuck-ups they've made.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 18, 2022)

How the fuck do you spend £120 a week in Iceland without coming away with stock?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>




I don’t know who she is but I looked at the pic and thought it was Titania McGrath for a sec.

Not that it changes the meaning of the message.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She was an arsehole. ' everyone knew he wasn't a saint when they voted for him' . Durham is full of her type, and that's why I don't go to the pubs anymore.



It would be an interesting poll.  
“Did you know you were voting for a lying cunt and do it anyway?”.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 18, 2022)

8ball said:


> It would be an interesting poll.
> “Did you know you were voting for a lying cunt and do it anyway?”.



"He get's the important decisions right"


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 18, 2022)

I see the vermin and supporters using lines like ‘I’m not going to stop supporting him over one piece of cake’ as if that was the limit of the contemptuous partying and misleading of parliament that went on. Trying really hard to downplay it and it seems to work, voters are repeating that line.  It needs reinforcing that so much more went on.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 18, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> "He get's the important decisions right"



The only decision he could get right is to by a fucking comb.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> You can't move for Tories in the north east these days. Old mining towns as well. Fuckers.


Broad brush strokes here but the WC gammon Tory force is strong in the NE . Student population water the overall direction down a bit but anti immigration/ let’s move on / labour soft southern Londoners is pretty much the default stance. From my own dealings, it’s very much a male trait up there now.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Broad brush strokes here but the WC gammon Tory force is strong in the NE . Student population water the overall direction down a bit but anti immigration/ let’s move on / labour soft southern Londoners is pretty much the default stance. From my own dealings, it’s very much a male trait up there now.


My mate came up from Liverpool and we went to 3 different pubs. Every single one there was some twat either being racist, banging on about Maggie or wanting to hang Corbyn. He still visits and we drink in the house. It's getting really grim,  Sorry to all the north easters who are not a gammon on here. 
We also have the vile mouthpieces Grimes, and Durham uni twat that is Sophie corcoron adding to the hate.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2022)

Yep not all obvs.there’s a whole generation of men ( and women) who are scratching around for a living following the deindustrialisation of the region who are quite rightly pissed off - unfortunately the anger seems to be directed / guided in the same direction


----------



## flypanam (Jun 18, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sophie corcoron adding to the hate.


With a name like that I can only hope she finds herself shouting her opinions in Ó Fiaich Square or O'Connell Street one day.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2022)

What the fuck.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 24, 2022)

The very definition of swivel eyed, I’m not 100% sure that she’s not being controlled on strings by someone in conservative central office


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What the fuck.




"Help me, somebody"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2022)

just seen a clip of this where FB interrupts and scolds the tory woman for not having done so herself, fucking top notch moderating there. I stopped watching this shit years ago because of this sort of thing.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2022)

A new benchmark for the science-ignorant swivel-eyed loon.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> just seen a clip of this where FB interrupts and scolds the tory woman for not having done so herself, fucking top notch moderating there. I stopped watching this shit years ago because of this sort of thing.


She kept passing over questions for the Tory. We'll come back to that etc. She couldn't be any more fucking blatant in her leanings.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 24, 2022)

After watching the usual swivel eyed loonery, the cherry on the cake of last nights viewing was the programme afterwards- they wheeled out Nigel Farage - again! FFS


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

pinkmonkey said:


> After watching the usual swivel eyed loonery, the cherry on the cake of last nights viewing was the programme afterwards- they wheeled out Nigel Farage - again! FFS


Who said something like. The EU is the same as the echr as they're in the same building!


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 24, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What the fuck.



Unfortunately GPS for the Dinosaurs where off line that day


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What the fuck.



I can't watch that again. She actually unnerved me. Something in the eyes. Shudders.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2022)

That QT audience reminded me of the sort of crowd that would turn up at Council Planning Committee meetings when opening a children's  home or Turkish barbers was on the agenda


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

Rumours that carrie Johnson's mother was in the Qt audience last night and spoke about Johnson.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

Josephine McAfee carries mother   








						BBC Question Time's tweet - "“For all his faults… I think Boris has been doing a valiant job”  This #bbcqt audience member says she thinks Boris Johnson “deserves a little bit of loyalty” while discussing this week’s by-elections. " - Trendsmap
					

Detailed Tweet Analytics for BBC Question Time's tweet - #bbcqt, #questiontime, boris, loyalty, tory




					www.trendsmap.com


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Josephine McAfee carries mother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too good to be true I fear  

I clicked wondering who Josephine McAfee was and why she was carrying her mother


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> too good to be true I fear
> 
> I clicked wondering who Josephine McAfee was and why she was carrying her mother


Carrying her mother?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2022)

"Josephine McAfee carries mother"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> "Josephine McAfee carries mother"


This is Josephine McAfee 

Same woman. ?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2022)

would be lovely if it was, I do hope so


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> would be lovely if it was, I do hope so


Got to be. Put some badly applied mascara on that pic and it's her.


----------



## Combustible (Jun 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Got to be. Put some badly applied mascara on that pic and it's her.


Might need to stick her head in a vice to change the shape of her head.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2022)

Combustible said:


> Might need to stick her head in a vice to change the shape of her head.


Worth a try, definitely.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> This is Josephine McAfee
> View attachment 328818
> Same woman. ?









Ah! Gowan! Gowan! ...There's cocaine in it!


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2022)

They've been peak nutter audiences the last two weeks. Hopefully Inverness can be better next week, without devoting the whole programme to Scottish independence.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 25, 2022)

stavros said:


> They've been peak nutter audiences the last two weeks. Hopefully Inverness can be better next week, without devoting the whole programme to Scottish independence.



Inverness is a lovely place. Nice people.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 25, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Inverness is a lovely place. Nice people.


Yeah, but as it's Question Time, they'll likely be bussing in vile cunts from far and wide.


----------



## belboid (Jun 26, 2022)

Inverness is home to the Flat Earth Society's shop.  Which is still a more sensible belief than thinking Johnson is anything but a cunt.


----------



## stavros (Jun 26, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Inverness is a lovely place. Nice people.


Of that I've no doubt, but the same could be said about Newcastle, despite last week's QT.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2022)

Spot the thatcher dress.


----------



## stavros (Jul 3, 2022)

Interesting that Fraser Nelson, one of Johnson's successors as editor of the Spectator, a Tory rag, didn't have a whole lot nice to say about the PM.


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2022)

With around 30 hours to go 'til filming will there be a government representative left to be on tomorrow's programme?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 7, 2022)

Question Time will be fun tonight. Not. Might mive it a miss. Tim Stanley 

Fiona Bruce presents an hour of topical debate from Barnsley, South Yorkshire. On the panel: Dehenna Davison, elected in 2019 as the first Conservative MP for Bishop Auckland; Labour’s shadow education secretary Bridget Phillipson MP; musician Winston Marshall, former member of Mumford & Sons; Alastair Campbell, one of the architects of New Labour; and Tim Stanley, journalist and Daily Telegraph columnist.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> ; musician Winston Marshall, former member of Mumford & Sons;


jesus he's the prick who was lauding Andy Ngo particularly regarding his anti anti-fascist stance in the US.
Great choice for question time, well done all at the BBC, taxpayer money well spent, and really adding to the political balance on the panel








						Mumford and Sons' Winston Marshall praises right-wing agitator Andy Ngo
					

The band's banjoist lauds Ngo a "brave man."




					consequence.net
				





> Mumford and Sons banjoist Winston Marshall took to social media on Saturday to laud noted right-wing agitator Andy Ngo as a “brave man” and congratulate him on publishing a book about ANTIFA’s “radical plan to destroy democracy.”


"banjoist"


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2022)

I really hope they let Campbell go full Tucker on the whole situation.

Get Frankie Boyle in to guest host it.


----------



## belboid (Jul 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> jesus he's the prick who was lauding Andy Ngo particularly regarding his anti anti-fascist stance in the US.
> Great choice for question time, well done all at the BBC, taxpayer money well spent, and really adding to the political balance on the panel
> 
> 
> ...


He must be on as the only government supporter


----------



## Raheem (Jul 7, 2022)

Tim Stanley: "I'm absolutely not part of the political class. I'm an outsider. In fact, the only time I ever stood for parliament, it was for the Labour Party."


----------



## tim (Jul 7, 2022)

Barnsley seems rather less Tory than last week's venue. That musician is a cunt as is Campbell and all the rest of them.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2022)

Gammon. ' Boris needs his legs slapping,
he's a naughty boy'. 
FUCK OFF.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2022)

ska invita said:


> jesus he's the prick who was lauding Andy Ngo particularly regarding his anti anti-fascist stance in the US.
> Great choice for question time, well done all at the BBC, taxpayer money well spent, and really adding to the political balance on the panel
> 
> 
> ...


Anti antifa is fa
Hope the cunt gets mugged in hospitality


----------



## stavros (Jul 11, 2022)

Mogg was on Any Questions? last week, in a part of Dorset which sounded very anti-Johnson. He managed to get everyone to agree with him by saying Johnson had been an "outstanding" PM.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 14, 2022)

Considering the week that has been - this is a pretty weak lineup.



> Fiona Bruce presents the topical debate from Torquay. Her panellists are former Conservative Party Vice Chair for Youth Bim Afolami MP, Chair of the Parliamentary Committee on Standards and Privileges Chris Bryant MP, President of the National Farmers' Union of England and Wales Minette Batters, Joint General Secretary of the National Education Union Mary Bousted and Assistant Comment Editor at the Daily Telegraph Olivia Utley


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2022)

They appear to have junked the opening episode of the new series tonight. Shame really, because I was hoping for an opening question of, "What's been your highlight of box-staring this week?".


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2022)

So it is back tonight, with:

Brendan Clarke-Smith (Tory)
Wes Streeting (Labour) 
Layla Moran (Lib Dems)
Gerard Lyons (economist)
Claire Fox (nutter)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 23, 2022)

Wes streeting. ' it's like sending an arsonist to put out a fire'.  🤣 
My mate said what so funny about that. He's currently down a twitter hole.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> So it is back tonight, with:
> 
> Brendan Clarke-Smith (Tory)
> Wes Streeting (Labour)
> ...



Watched this for some reason. The Tory was a fucking moron as expected. Literally didn’t know his ABC’s.

The economist was exactly the sort of Quisling piece of shit you’d expect from the  profession. He patronisingly suggested that the reason the public were fed up was because the government hadn’t done a good enough job at communicating how brilliant their energy policies are.

Fox dolled out her usual rent-a-gob mediocre, inarticulate hackery, railing against the lockdown and climate science. She also weirdly asserted that the cross party consensus on achieving net zero emissions was “undemocratic” because… she disagreed with it? What a piss stain.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Wes streeting. ' it's like sending an arsonist to put out a fire'.  🤣
> My mate said what so funny about that. He's currently down a twitter hole.


I have heard that arsonist quip somewhere else quite recently; so unoriginal


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Fox dolled out her usual rent-a-gob mediocre, inarticulate hackery, railing against the lockdown and climate science. She also weirdly asserted that the cross party consensus on achieving net zero emissions was “undemocratic” because… she disagreed with it? What a piss stain.


Yes, she took all of five seconds to turn a question about the current cost of living into a rant about lockdowns two years ago.

And "undemocratic" is a strange criticism from someone who sits in the House of Lords.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> Yes, she took all of five seconds to turn a question about the current cost of living into a rant about lockdowns two years ago.
> 
> And "undemocratic" is a strange criticism from someone who sits in the House of Lords.



Claim's she's an entryist - undermining it from within. LOL


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Claim's she's an entryist - undermining it from within. LOL


That was Paddy Pantsdown's excuse as well, wasn't it? Smashing the system from within.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> That was Paddy Pantsdown's excuse as well, wasn't it? Smashing the system from within.



The long march through the institutions. A very long march in Fox's case.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 23, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The long march through the institutions. A very long march in Fox's case.


That should be the long march through the intestines: Fox is a parasite not an entryist.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2022)

She seemed to go very close, if not fully into climate denialism, which I thought the BBC had got rid of, by keeping Nigel Lawson et al away from panels. "It's too expensive to keep our planet habitable" is such a bullshit argument she should have had her mic muted right there.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2022)

stavros said:


> "It's too expensive to keep our planet habitable" is such a bullshit argument she should have had her mic muted right there.



I’m going to guess that she didn’t say it quite like that.


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’m going to guess that she didn’t say it quite like that.


That was the subtext; we need to frack in order to get cheap energy and hence economic growth [and fuck the environment].


----------



## flypanam (Sep 25, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The economist was exactly the sort of Quisling piece of shit you’d expect from the  profession. He patronisingly suggested that the reason the public were fed up was because the government hadn’t done a good enough job at communicating how brilliant their energy policies are.


Standard for someone about to be a Truss appointee to some board or other.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2022)

Paul Scully has been put up as the government's human shield this evening. Hopefully he gets a pummeling, although Richard Bacon's also on, so the after-show party might be good.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 29, 2022)

Just sat down to watch tonight's farce.
I hear the majority of the audience are Tories as well 😄


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 30, 2022)

Have David walliams and Karan ever been seen in the same room? 
Scully proper fucked up with, ' it's been building up'  to, 'give it time it's only been since friday'   .


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Just sat down to watch tonight's farce.
> I hear the majority of the audience are Tories as well 😄


Only QT could locate in Manchester and amass a ‘representative’ audience dominated by tory voters.


----------



## Supine (Sep 30, 2022)

That Tory guy was spouting some shit.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2022)

Supine said:


> That Tory guy was spouting some shit.


One of my borough's MPs; a limited, (minor) public school educated, small town spiv.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

How do this people end up on QT? Are they pushed by the tory hierachy, are they asked by the Beeb, do they put themselves forward.
I can't help wondering about agenda's.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

brogdale said:


> One of my borough's MPs; a limited, (minor) public school educated, small town spiv.


It's not Paul Burstows old seat is it, it's a neighbouring one?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> It's not Paul Burstows old seat is it, it's a neighbouring one?


Burstow's former Sutton & Cheam seat.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

I quite liked Burstow when I lived there, though I have since heard contradictory things about him.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 30, 2022)

I can't be the only one who felt a tiny bit sorry for Paul Scully. Totally out of his depth, sitting next to handsome alpha male Richard Bacon who had the audience in the palm of his hand. The beads of sweat on the poor guy's forehead as it went on. I think everyone on that panel was a bit pitiful towards him. How do you possibly defend this. No amount of media training can cover it up.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 30, 2022)

stavros said:


> Paul Scully has been put up as the government's human shield this evening. Hopefully he gets a pummeling, although Richard Bacon's also on, so the after-show party might be good.



That Scully fuck couldn't be any less likeable if he tried. I'm reminded of Stewart Lee's observation that "Truss’s cabinet is composed of the indistinct particles of grey-green matter that get caught in the plughole when you wash up after an especially stodgy Sunday roast".


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I can't be the only one who felt a tiny bit sorry for Paul Scully.



I suspect you could be.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 30, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> That Scully fuck couldn't be any less likeable if he tried. I'm reminded of Stewart Lee's observation that "Truss’s cabinet is composed of the indistinct particles of grey-green matter that get caught in the plughole when you wash up after an especially stodgy Sunday roast".



The Tories did have a few competent media performers in their ranks in Boris's cabinet. She sacked all of them. So we end up with Paul Scully lol.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I can't be the only one who felt a tiny bit sorry for Paul Scully. Totally out of his depth, sitting next to handsome alpha male Richard Bacon who had the audience in the palm of his hand. The beads of sweat on the poor guy's forehead as it went on. I think everyone on that panel was a bit pitiful towards him. How do you possibly defend this. No amount of media training can cover it up.


I suspect you were.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I can't be the only one who felt a tiny bit sorry for Paul Scully. Totally out of his depth, sitting next to handsome alpha male Richard Bacon who had the audience in the palm of his hand. The beads of sweat on the poor guy's forehead as it went on. I think everyone on that panel was a bit pitiful towards him. How do you possibly defend this. No amount of media training can cover it up.


Scully voted for Truss; you get what you wish for. Feel sorry for a tory; I don't think so. They choose to nail their flag to that mast, let them live and die by it.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> The Tories did have a few competent media performers in their ranks in Boris's cabinet. She sacked all of them. So we end up with Paul Scully lol.


Personally, I think he did well not to stab himself in the eye with his pen. He should be promoted.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

Btw, the next Question Time is in London. That's helpful, London's a big place. Is it being recorded near to where I live or somewhere far flung like Hounslow or Hackney or Hendon or Croydon 😡


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Btw, the next Question Time is in London. That's helpful, London's a big place. Is it being recorded near to where I live or somewhere far flung like Hounslow or Hackney or Hendon or Croydon 😡


Enough of the far flung; if it was gonna be in a place as important as Croydon, they'd have said so.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

Maybe they mean Sutton 😮


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Maybe they mean Sutton 😮


Love a Friday pm wind-up!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I can't be the only one who felt a tiny bit sorry for Paul Scully. Totally out of his depth, sitting next to handsome alpha male Richard Bacon who had the audience in the palm of his hand. The beads of sweat on the poor guy's forehead as it went on. I think everyone on that panel was a bit pitiful towards him. How do you possibly defend this. No amount of media training can cover it up.



I just watched the opening 7 minutes and Richard Bacon absolutely massacred that gormless prick! He asked the audience "who's more worried about the finances and the economy after the budget?" - _every_ audience member put up their hand. Then he asked who felt better about the economy and _no_ audience member put up their hand.  The majority (or a plurality) of the audience voted tory apparently. Fucking clown-car regime.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 30, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I just watched the opening 7 minutes and Richard Bacon absolutely massacred that gormless prick! He asked the audience "who's more worried about the finances and the economy after the budget?" - _every_ audience member put up their hand. Then he asked who felt better about the economy and _no_ audience member put up their hand.  The majority (or a plurality) of the audience voted tory apparently. Fucking clown-car regime.



Haha, that was a cheap trick but quite effective. Particularly considering Fiona Bruce kept banging on about how this was a 'Conservative voting audience'

I still feel sorry for Scully, sorry. He was at least a little more lucid than his glorious leader though.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Haha, that was a cheap trick but quite effective. Particularly considering Fiona Bruce kept banging on about how this was a 'Conservative voting audience'
> 
> I still feel sorry for Scully, sorry. He was at least a little more lucid than his glorious leader though.



Scully had it easy - Richard Bacon, some business man and Anne Mcelvoy. Imagine if Mick Lynch was there? He would have chewed him up and spat him out.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I still feel sorry for Scully, sorry. He was at least a little more lucid than his glorious leader though.


Really, don't waste your pity on him; he's a thick, nasty little cunt.


----------



## pesh (Sep 30, 2022)

which one?


----------



## Petcha (Sep 30, 2022)

Piers Morgan's on the panel next week. The announcement of which was greeted with a mixture of boos and hilarity. Should be fun.


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2022)

Petcha said:


> The Tories did have a few competent media performers in their ranks in Boris's cabinet. She sacked all of them.


Did they? I can't say any spring particularly to mind. Objective reason was largely expelled from the party when Johnson/Cummings made being a die hard leaver a condition to be on the ballot paper.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 1, 2022)

I think I heard the racist Tory Bruce say it would be in the city of London.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I think I heard the racist Tory Bruce say it would be in the city of London.


Yes, she teed up a questioner, giving their name, before interrupting to announce that, presumably with the producer's voice ringing in her ear.


----------



## Supine (Oct 6, 2022)

Morgan is on fire 🔥


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 6, 2022)

Lively! Cox is gonna chin that Tory farmer in a minute   .


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2022)

Just starting to watch. Very eloquent bloke in audience who got a rousing round of applause 👍


----------



## Petcha (Oct 7, 2022)

That was always gonna be one of the more entertaining editions. Brian Cox and Piers Morgan, hell even Lisa Nandy. Worth a watch if you've not seen it.

Morgan was clearly relishing have an audience of millions again rather than the 5,000 who watch his new show on murdoch's shitshow. There was some bizarre chemistry going on there too


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2022)

With all the arguements, poor Lisa Nandy barely got a look in.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> With all the arguements, poor Lisa Nandy barely got a look in.


Would clearly suit the LP rep just fine atm


----------



## Supine (Oct 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> With all the arguements, poor Lisa Nandy barely got a look in.



I thought she did well


----------



## Petcha (Oct 7, 2022)

yeh i thought she did well too. particularly considering the macho windbags she was sharing that panel with.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 7, 2022)

I just wish somebody on the panel or in the audience would have the bottle to tell these Tories to shut the fuck up. They ramble on for minutes, saying the same old stuff, never directly answering the question, talking loudly. Someone just tell them.


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2022)

It's a nice touch they've added, having a caption of the question asked up, allowing to see even more clearly how far they veer from what was originally asked.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2022)

Is it written in the BBC charter that whenever Question Time is in Scotland they have to spend half the programme repeating verbatim the same independence debate they had during the previous 34 editions north of the border?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2022)

Wondering who was appearing tonight I see it is on at 20.00. be warned


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Wondering who was appearing tonight I see it is on at 20.00. be warned


Graham Stuart? never heard of him


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2022)

Jess Phillips is usually good value...shame they are such easy targets. Rachel Johnson 🤔


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2022)

Nothing to see here....



and just in case you are unwilling to take his word for it:





__





						Question Time rescheduled tonight after Liz Truss resigns as PM | Radio Times
					

Following the resignation of Prime Minister Liz Truss earlier today the schedule on BBC One this evening has been adjusted.



					www.radiotimes.com


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2022)

Has Jenny Jones not been on in the last few months?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 20, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Jess Phillips is usually good value...shame they are such easy targets. Rachel Johnson 🤔


Can't stand her. Rees moggs bestie.
What a shite line up.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 20, 2022)

why is question time on at 8pm

with johnsons sister of all fucking things in cheltham


----------



## Bingoman (Oct 20, 2022)

Tory Graham Stuart looks a beaten man


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 20, 2022)

Johnson sister to Stuart

"so sunak right"


Stuart

"waffle"


----------



## story (Oct 20, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Can't stand her. Rees moggs bestie.
> What a shite line up.



It really is. Don’t suppose they could get anyone else to agree.


----------



## story (Oct 20, 2022)

“Are you calling me a liar?!”

cos that’s the real issue here, eh


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 20, 2022)

hmm tony Danker head of the cdi slagging off Corbyn now in support of Keith


he reaction to liz truss election



> Tony Danker, CBI Director-General, said: “Congratulations to the new Prime Minister. This is an extraordinarily difficult time to be leading the country, and she has businesses’ full support in meeting shared challenges together, head on.
> 
> “Most immediately, support for struggling households and firms in jeopardy is top of the in-tray. This may not be the pandemic, but the exceptional circumstances we now face mean government must play a central role in supporting our economy.
> 
> “And if we’re serious about getting the UK growing again, ensuring any slowdown is short and shallow, we need a serious plan for growth. It needs to be bold, unconventional and rooted in the very real opportunities that still exist for the UK to thrive.”





guys a fucking plank


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 20, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Nothing to see here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bruce to Johnson.
' How fortuitous that you are here'.


----------



## story (Oct 20, 2022)

Graham Stuart talking Gibberish now.


----------



## story (Oct 20, 2022)

God this audience is very dead. Maybe stunned by the clown show

I know it’s Cheltenham but wow so staid and still


----------



## story (Oct 20, 2022)

Well that was dull. A moment of calm in the middle of the maelstrom


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2022)

story said:


> God this audience is very dead. Maybe stunned by the clown show
> 
> I know it’s Cheltenham but wow so staid and still


Seem like they only go to middle class locations now and, if I understood bruce correctly, wherever they go they apparently attempt to recreate the 2019 GE %s in the audience make up. FFS


----------



## story (Oct 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Seem like they only go to middle class locations now and, if I understood bruce correctly, wherever they go they apparently attempt to recreate the 2019 GE %s in the audience make up. FFS



Even so I would expect more fire and ire in the current circumstances.


----------



## story (Oct 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Seem like they only go to middle class locations now and, if I understood bruce correctly, wherever they go they apparently attempt to recreate the 2019 GE %s in the audience make up. FFS



I did enjoy a little fantasy about how it would have played out in a Northern w/c place


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 20, 2022)

if we don't an election

who ever ends up the pm if its a tory and the country accepts years of austerity

because tory members cannot be trusted to select a pm is a fucking loon

but Corbyn 



Toody tory to finish the show


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2022)

story said:


> Even so I would expect more fire and ire in the current circumstances.


Maybe, I dunno; I can't even imagine what would motivate anyone to participate in that programme, let alone understand how they'd react in front of the cameras.


----------



## story (Oct 20, 2022)

Well yeah, there is that…


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2022)

story said:


> God this audience is very dead. Maybe stunned by the clown show


Depressed and full of despair, at what's happened and what might happen next.


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Seem like they only go to middle class locations now and, if I understood bruce correctly, wherever they go they apparently attempt to recreate the 2019 GE %s in the audience make up. FFS


I agree; that's far too close to proportional representation, which is most un-British.


----------



## story (Oct 20, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Depressed and full of despair, at what's happened and what might happen next.



Very likely.
We’re all at the shitty end of the stick right now and that’s exhausting and eviscerating.

But we need some fire in the belly otherwise we’ll just continue to put up with it all, as we seem to be so good at doing.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2022)

I don't normally watch it because it's a pile of shite but I saw the thread trending earlier and thought I'd look in given today's events. It was, and still is, a pile of shite.


----------



## Ming (Oct 20, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> I don't normally watch it because it's a pile of shite but I saw the thread trending earlier and thought I'd look in given today's events. It was, and still is, a pile of shite.


It is annoying. If i wanted to see people lying for entertainment I’d go to the crown courts.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 28, 2022)

(Source:  Twitter)

*As farcical a broadcast as one could wish for under the banner of "current affairs".*​


----------



## philosophical (Oct 28, 2022)

Guess who was the last panellist brought into the conversation?


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2022)

One audience member knowingly mentioned an omnishambles to Iannucci; he'd have been better off citing Tucker's Law.


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2022)

Why was Hartley-Brewer not totally admonished, when she started her doubtful climate change bullshit? This excellent documentary catalogues Exxon et al using exactly the same sceptic tactics over many decades to cast doubt in the public eye. I thought the BBC had learned their lesson with Nigel Lawson's previous appearances.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 29, 2022)

Hartley Brewer should never be allowed to speak ever again.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> Why was Hartley-Brewer not totally admonished, when she started her doubtful climate change bullshit? This excellent documentary catalogues Exxon et al using exactly the same sceptic tactics over many decades to cast doubt in the public eye. I thought the BBC had learned their lesson with Nigel Lawson's previous appearances.


"robust debate" "both sides"


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2022)

Anyone watch Thursday's edition? The Torygraph hack was dreadful, forgiving the royal lackie for being racist, on account of her age.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> Anyone watch Thursday's edition? The Torygraph hack was dreadful, forgiving the royal lackie for being racist, on account of her age.


She's served her maj for 6 decades. How dare we call her racist. The racist.


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2022)

Isabel Oakeshott for the fourteenth time tonight. Eventually we may find out where her talents lie.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 8, 2022)

Isn’t she the ‘significant other’ with Richard Tice?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 8, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Isn’t she the ‘significant other’ with Richard Tice?


Vile as she is; what does that add to the mix?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Vile as she is; what does that add to the mix?


Vile or maybe bile


----------



## philosophical (Dec 8, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Vile as she is; what does that add to the mix?


Her likely political leaning.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2022)

Mogg AND Hitchens?! Fuck me...


----------

